# Last Stand of the Dorinthians



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 23, 2007)

My campaign here is going well, so I figured I would make it into a Story Hour:

History
[sblock]
	The Dorinthian nation was founded by the warrior, Berl Dorin, later to be called King Berl I by court historians.  The year of his coronation in the city he founded, Dorinam, is referred to as YR 0.  The nation steadily increased in size, battling with the various goblin and hobgoblin tribes until finally pushing those people over the Dunkel Mountain range to the west.  Dorinth settled into a period of peace that was interrupted with the arrival of the Tallione Empire to Dorinth's southern border at the year 421 on the Dorinth calender (YR 421).  The Tallione Empire had overthrown the peaceful halfling townships and claimed the region as their own.  Many of the halfling warriors that fled began a guerilla war with support from both an oppressed halfling population and from a sympathetic Dorinth, who allowed many of the halflings to use their country as a place for refugee camps.  These camps became staging areas for raids and harrassment against the occupying Tallione legions.
	The Tallione general requested that Dorinth's king, Torl Dorin VI, take action against the halfling populations working against Tallione within his territory.  Torl did not send a reply, nor did he allow audiences with further Tallione messengers to his court.  In retaliation, the Tallionian military began to make attacks inside Dorinthian territory in order to attack the halfling refugee camps that were supporting the combatants.  Dorinthian troops were raised to stop the incursions.  By YR 422, Tallione and Dorinth were in a state of war.
	In YR 433, the Tallione Empire was able to ease tensions on its other borders and finally concentrate on the Dorinthian War, which had stalemated for the last 11 years.  Four legions (about 22,000 men) invaded Dorinth and easily overwhelmed the border defenses, laying waste to much of the fertile southern lands.  The famous Dorinthian general, Jarel the Proud, reorganized the broken forces of the country into new infantry and cavalry companies.  Leaving the infantry in place for static defense, Jarel and King Torl lead the cavalry into hit and run tactics that wore down the long Tallione logistical lines.  These lines of support were totally cut by the next year at the battle called the Field of Arrows, causing starvation and panic among the Tallione forces.  Unable to live off the land they had ravaged, and unable to receive further supplies from Tallione territory, the four legions began to distintegrate into a mob.  Many were chased down and killed by patrols of the Dorinthian horse archers.  It would take a generation for Tallione to recover.
	Dorinth was worse off, despite its hard-won victory.  The eastern refugee camps were destroyed, forcing a migration of halflings into the various central and western towns of Dorinth where they became skilled laborers.  This effectively ended the halfling resistance movement.  King Torl was killed during one of the last minor skirmishes when he decided to lead a patrol into an attack on a retreating Tallione company near the border.  In his place his only son came to rule in his stead, crowned King Rasnen Dorin II.  Rasnen was fourteen when he ascended to the throne, which did nothing to temper his already spoiled personality.  He ignored the much needed reconstruction of the fertile south, nor did he use the remnants of Dorinth's coffers to buy a peace with Tallione.  Instead, Rasnen used the remaining wealth to redecorate his castle and various homes and threw wild, scandalous parties for his various mistresses and friends.  When his coffers began to run out, he raised taxes upon the various nobles of Dorinth with his Proclamation of YR 438.
	As far as the elites of his kingdom were concerned, this was the last straw.  A number of nobles plotted an assassination of the king and chose Jarel the Proud to become ruler after the murder.  A jealous rival of Jarel's betrayed the conspiracy, leading to the Night of Red Blades, in which much of the noble class was assassinated, their families given as gifts to Tallione as slaves (an unaccepted practice in Dorinth), and their property 'nationalized' and claimed by King Rasnen.  
	The remaining nobility and the commoners of Dorinth were in an uproar, which was soon quelled by Rasnen both violently and with large ceremonies funded by the captured wealth of the murdered nobles.  By YR 441, the last of the unrest subsided and Rasnen had installed his personal friends and family members to lead his armies and settlements.  Tallione also seemed to become more peaceful, as their captured halfling territories became used to foreign rule.
	Dorinth may have recovered if it was not for King Rasnen's greed.  The coffers that were filled with the stolen property of the nobility began to run out in YR 445, causing Rasnen to first double, then triple his taxes on the commoners.  He also began cutting the expenditure of the military.  The decadence of Rasnen's festivals in Dorinam annually increased as the state of Dorinth's economy plummeted.  By YR 448, starvation was being faced by the people that bordered the Dunkel Mountains, since that region lacked the fertility of the other lands.  Those towns began to riot, overthrowing Rasnen's appointed officials.  Rasnen was forced to move soldiers from the southern border as well as his eastern coastal towns to quell the uprising.  Large segments of his foot soldiers and almost the entire cavalry disobeyed his orders, plunging the country into civil war.  By the end of the year, the rebel nobles and commoners were besieging the city of Dorinam in an attempt to bring Rasnen off his throne.  The situation was closely watched by Tallione, who then decided to invade their weakened opponents.
	The Tallione invasion came in YR 449, two legions coming from the south, while another two legions made an amphibious assault from the east, taking Dorinam within a week and throwing the rebel army into chaos.  King Rasnen was captured and beheaded as a Tallione gift to the people of Dorinth.  The Dorinthians showed a lack of appreciation by resisting the steady advance of their 'liberators'.  The advance slowed down as the four legions met in the center of Dorinth, with the rebels and the remnants of King Rasnen's forces uniting to hold them back.  The frustrated legion commanders began to resort to terror in order to subdue the population, completely destroying any settlement that resisted and selling the survivors into slavery.  Most of Dorinth  became a smoking ruin, the fate of the nation settled after the Lost Battle of Kalden.  The Tallione losses at Kalden were so severe, that the angry invaders rounded up all surviving town people and refugees and massacred them.
	The only force that survived the battle relatively intact was a company of horse archers from the small town of Fair Creek.  Rushing home, they informed their people of the slaughter, the violence of the legions confirmed by the incoming trickle of various refugees.  After a day of deliberation, the town's ruler, Baron Dren Dorin, decided that the population of Fair Creek was to flee northwards.  They would go into the Silver Forest and seek the protection of the Saleentran elves, which had historical trade relations with Fair Creek.  It is hoped that the elves might assist the refugees in finding a new home, safely away from the Tallione forces and other dangers.
	Thus begins the adventure...
[/sblock]

Classes
[sblock]
	Although classes will be described shortly, Tallione and Dorinth have been at a state of war for the last few decades, and it is important to discuss their various archetypes since some of the party members are likely to be ex-military.
	Tallione forces are almost always lead by a commander on horseback, although most of their men are foot soldiers.  The commander is normally selected for his intelligence, wisdom, combat expertise, or social standing.  Therefore, almost any character class may be used for a Tallione company commander, including wizard or sorcerer.  Normal foot soldiers typically wear a shining bronze suit of scale mail and a bright crimson cloak.  They normally also used a tower shield with the symbol of an eagle emblazed on the front, a shortspear for charging an enemy in formation, and a short sword for melee combat.  The short sword also normally had the Tallione eagle incorporated into the guard.
	Tallione cavalry normally wore the same armor, but did not use a tower shield, spear, or short sword.  Instead, the cavalry used a buckler and a longsword and were used to flank opposing companies or to strike in the rear.  Speed and discipline were the cavalry's strength.  Commanders of the foot soldiers and cavalry normally wore a plumed helmet so they could be recognized by their men on the field.  It is possible that an ex-Tallione soldier might have escaped to Dorinth in order to escape punishment or execution for a crime committed while under arms.  Player characters that are ex-Tallione military likely fled from the ranks after committing a capital offense, such as striking a member of the Tallione nobility or killing a superior.
	The foot soldiers of the Dorinthian military were used primarily to delay their opponents while the horse archers wrecked their havoc in the rear.  Most of the foot soldiers wore a chain shirt and used a heavy wooden shield with a longsword.  These troops were usually looked down upon by the nobler classes, and were not used effectively in combat, although the war would have been lost much sooner if it were not for these men who could take and hold the ground.  The foot soldiers normally have their own bizarre comraderie, especially Radnal's Ruffians of Fair Creek.
	The pride of the Dorinthian forces were the horse archers, which were normally comprised of the nobler families of Dorinth.  These men were able to ride at a gallop while shooting arrows from horseback.  They normally wore studded leather or chain shirts depending on their family wealth, and carried a composite longbow.  Melee weapons were left to the preference of the rider, although it was common for them to decorate their equipment with depictions of a galloping horse.  Commanders of foot soldiers and horse archers normally wore a royal blue cloak, while normal soldiers wore green.
	Players should be encouraged to create an interesting background, even allowing for them to be members of the noble classes.  Even if they claim a high-ranking noble background, it will matter little since Dorinth has been destroyed.

	Barbarians
	Barbarians have become more commonplace in Dorinth the last decade as more of the countryside has been laid to waste from war and Rasnen's decadence.  Many of the human barbarians come from the western portions of Dorinth, on the border of the Dunkel Mountains.  Others may come wandering and looking for a purpose from lands far to the south that have been taken over by the Tallione Empire.  Half-orc barbarians have been raised by humans of the northern lands after a large scale raid that occured in YR 431.

	Bards
	Bards can be from anywhere, although it is not likely that they are from Fair Creek.  Instead, they probably came into the town along with a group of refugees or had been passing through when the danger from Tallione struck.  Allow the bard to create a backstory dealing with a hometown somewhere in Dorinth.  It is likely wiped out now, anyway.

	Clerics
	Clerics of Dorinth will likely be worshippers of The Rider, a chaotic good deity that is the most revered by the people of Dorinth.  The Speaker is the head of the clerics of Fair Creek, and is currently Heron Silvertongue (Cl 6, CG).  A character who follows the belief of The Rider will likely be on good terms with Heron.

	Druids
	Druids are common in the great woods of Dorinth, especially near the Silver Forest.  Their numbers have increased since the devestation of the civilized areas over the last few years.  It is likely that a druid character arrived in Fair Creek to warn the town of danger, and to help lead them to safety.  Perhaps the Tallione forces destroyed the druid's grove, and the character seeks revenge.

	Fighters
	A fighter will likely be a member of Fair Creek's militia and foot soldiers, Radnal's Ruffians, which were not mobilized during the recent crisis due to rumors of roving kobold bands near the settlement in recent weeks.  Because of this, the foot soldiers were spared the destruction of the remnants of Dorinth's forces recently.  Radnal (Fallen Paladin 2/Ftr 4, NG) has named his band of men in a mockery of the titles used by horse archer units, to the anger of the paladin order of Fair Creek.  Radnal's men were a band of uncontrollable ruffians before he showed up five years ago and whipped the unit into shape.  It was rumored that he was an old friend of Fabian Corl, the recently deceased leader of the paladins of Fair Creek.
	There are about fifty active members of Radnal's Ruffians, forty-two being warriors with basic weapons training, while the rest have more specialized skills, such as fighters.

	Monks
	Monks are rare in Dorinth, but two monastaries are known to exist: one on a large hill on the border to the Dunkel Mountains and another by a lake near the Silver Forest.  The one by the Dunkel Mountains is inhabitated by members of an order that call themselves the Path of the Eagles and is followed by lawful neutral members who have originally come from Tallione, although they owe no allegiance to that country.  The order by the Silver Forest calls itself the Way of the Faithful and follows a lawful good philosophy.  Members of either order may be passing through Fair Creek on a pilgrimage when news of the disaster reaches them, causing them to decide to help the citizens find safety.  The DM may allow characters to create another monastic order, perhaps one whose monastary was destroyed, forcing the character to seek vengeance.

	Paladins
	The paladin order of Dorinth normally leads the horse archers in battle, preferring the bow to the sword.  It is also possible that a paladin from Tallione, disgusted with the legion commanders' disregard for human life, breaks with the army to warn the people of Fair Creek to flee and helps them escape.  A Tallione paladin will prefer a sword and shield, as will an elven and gnome paladin.  A dwarf paladin will likely come from the Dunkel Mountains and prefer an axe.  The paladins of Fair Creek call themselves the Order of the Shield and are lead by Cal Dorin (Pl 3, LG), son of Baron Dren Dorin.  Cal recently became leader of the order in the last year, after the death of Fabian Corl.  Since Cal's command of the Order of the Shield relations between the paladins and Radnal's Ruffians have grown colder.
	The Order of the Shield boasts only thirty remaining members on horseback, most being warriors of some skill, while five are fully ranked paladins.

	Rangers
	Rangers will be comfortable both with the townspeople and in the isolation of the forest, likely moving between the two depending upon the whim of the moment.  During the war rangers often joined the horse archers under paladin leadership, acted as scouts, or were snipers against Tallione leadership.  Rangers who were snipers are avoided by other Dorinthian military members, since many have human as their favored enemy, a fact humans find uncomfortable.  Characters that are rangers likely came to Fair Creek to warn the town of the incoming Tallione forces.

	Rogues
	There wasn't a real crime problem in Fair Creek that Radnal's Ruffians couldn't handle, the worst being the occasional fist fights by town drunks or minor theft.  Rogue characters will likely come from another town and will be escaping with refugees.  Or the rogue will be a trouble maker of Fair Creek, too small time a criminal to be a real problem, but enough of one to have a bad reputation.

	Sorcerers
	A sorcerer can have any origin since his skills are natural.  Sorcerers were not common with the Dorinth horse archers, although foot soldiers employed them in their units.  The Tallione military incorporated sorcerers in all levels of their military.  A young sorcerer may be a new member of Radnal's Ruffians, or an assistant to Hector, the town wizard (Wiz 3, NG).  An older sorcerer may be a seasoned veteran of a unit recently destroyed by Tallione forces or maybe escaping with family members from another town.

	Wizards
	Wizards were sometimes incorporated with the Dorinth horse archers, although others were either merchants or members of court.  A young wizard will likely be an apprentice to Hector the Incredible (Wiz 3, NG), or will come from another settlement with refugees or perhaps with the elven or gnome delegation described in the races section.
[/sblock]

Races
[sblock]
	When the Dorinthian refugees arrived in the Silver Forest, they were met by a group of elves that had been expecting them.  The people were brought to a series of tents by a river and allowed to make a temporary camp there.  Baron Dren Dorin was then met by representatives of gnomes from Loughphray Hills, dwarves from the Dunkel Mountains, and elves of the Silver Forest.  They were discussing the crisis on their borders when the refugees arrived.  Characters playing elves, dwarves, or gnomes are likely from this delegation.
	Keep in mind that at the start of the game the Dorinthians race relations will be at 0 for each of the elves, gnomes, and dwarves.  The actions of the party will dictate how relations have changed at the end of each section, but this score should be kept a secret by the DM.  They will impact relations throughout critical points in the game.

	Humans
	Human characters are likely from the town of Fair Creek.  The refugee camp has a population of 2,542 members at the start of the game.  The following are important human non-player characters:

	Baron Dren Dorin (Ari 2, CG): A chubby, nervous man, the baron was put in charge of Fair Creek by King Rasnen in YR 439.  Dren is not a cruel man, but instead has a fondness of drink.  Dren's party-going nature was an asset when he was younger, making him close friends with Rasnen when they were both still teenagers.  As an older man he has calmed down quite a bit.  Overall a mediocre leader, he is still respected by his people since he was able to use his connections to avoid some of the crushing taxes that ruined many other settlements.  He is now balding, and the little bit of black hair he has left is quickly turning gray.  He has difficulty making decisions and can be easily influenced by others with strong will.  Dren enjoys the finer things in life and exotic items, and his openness to trade improved Fair Creek's relations with the dwarves, gnomes, and elves.

	Cal Dorin (Pl 3, LG): Unlike his father, Cal is handsome and strong.  He is willful and apt to make decisions without consulting others for help.  He has dark hair and light skin, with dark, angry eyes.  Cal has always been difficult to deal with, and became even more so after his mentor, Fabian Corl, died in his arms.  Cal distrusts non-Dorinthians, especially elves.  He feels that the elves have been treating his people badly since they arrived in Silver Forest.  He is especially angry that they seem not to give him the respect owed a member of the Order of the Shield and of a noble.  Although arrogant, Cal is fair and will deal favorably with those he sees as honestly concerned with the plight of his people.  Especially since he hopes to be the new leader of his people one day.  He is especially fond of those who have fought with him recently.  Female player characters may see Cal as a subject to a possible romance, especially if they want to sit by his side in the future as a ruler.

	Syra Dorin (Ari 1, NG): Beautiful, but young and naive, the 17-year old Syra is the younger sister of Cal.  Syra has long, dark hair and brown eyes and pale skin.  She quickly finds maturity as the campaign progresses, although she does not know what yet to think of the most recent crisis.  She recently received word that the man she was supposed to marry was killed in the recent invasion.  Since she never met him and since he was 30 years her senior, she is not sure what to feel about the situation.  She could use a friend, although a romance would have to be approved of by Lady Huffring, the baron, and a jealous Cal.

	Lady Huffring (Ari 3, NG): The older attendant to Syra, and an old friend of her mother, Lady Huffring is domineering and protective of her charge and the various ladies-in-waiting of Fair Creek.  The recent situation has only made Lady Huffring stricter, and definitely not softer, insisting that the nobility keep their habits.  Rightfully, she sees an in-charge attitude by the noble members important to keep the people from despair.

	Heron Silvertongue (Cl 6, CG): An old priest and former adventurer, Heron has a full head of white hair, but now walks at a slight stoop.  He has a fatherly manner and has been extremely active in the refugee camp, healing when needed and giving solace to those near despair.  Heron keeps everyone's spirits up by talk of building a newer and better temple to his god, The Rider.

	Kyle Radnal (Fallen Paladin 2/Ftr 4, NG): This older man is not quite middle-aged, but he is not far off.  Kyle Radnal was asked to come to Fair Creek by Fabian Corl a few years ago, and to manage the ill-disciplined rabble that was the town's militia.  This red-headed man quickly whipped the militia into a respectable police force, kicking out several of the worst offenders out of the organization and running them out of town.  His past is unknown, but some say he is more familiar with the Order of the Shield's ways than most commoners.  The jealous Cal never liked Kyle Radnal due to the obvious respect Fabian Corl had for the man.  Relations between Cal and Kyle grew even more strained when Cal attempted to overstep his jurisdiction during a criminal case last year, and was chastised by Kyle who accused him of un-paladin like behavior, describing in-depth several philosophical tenants of the Order that Cal had broken.

	Hector the Incredible (Wiz 3, N): Hector is a scrawny charlatan of a wizard who knows more about tricking potential customers than he does actually conducting magic of value.  He came to Fair Creek eight years ago, settled down, and has been selling fake love potions and good luck charms ever since.  His assistants know that he was an adventurer in his youth, although he was the only survivor of an adventure-gone-bad and decided to quit the life.  The dark-haired man knows enough magic to start a young assistant of talent.

	Halflings
	Most halflings will probably be laborers and citizens of the people of Fair Creek.  Each Tallione legion that invaded incorporated a company of halflings from the territory they took possession of several decades ago.  It is possible that a halfling broke from the ranks of the legion once in country to look for lost kin and arrived in Fair Creek before the townsfolk fled.  Most halflings will look kindly upon the Dorinthians for giving them a place to go.

	Half-orcs
	Half-orcs will be rare, but raised alongside humans inside Fair Creek.  Most will have had a hard life, distrusted by the people they have grown up among.  Whether or not this leads them to struggle with being good or falling into evil ways is up to the player.

	Elves
	The elves are not pleased to see the Dorinthians in their own Silver Forest.  They have been wary over their neighbors for many years, mostly because of the frequent raids from the orc tribes to the north, but also because of the occasional skirmish with the humans of Dorinth.  Now they see that their foolish human neighbors have destroyed their own country and allowed it to be taken by the aggressive Tallione Empire.  They are considering whether or not to sell out the remaining humans, but sympathizers in the elven council support helping the people of Fair Creek, who have always respected elven lands in the past.  Elven player characters are either joining the party to keep a closer eye on human affairs, or because they are genuinely concerned with their plight.  Those sympathetic to the humans will still find their hygeine and mannerisms lacking.
	The elves are currently considering setting the Dorinthians up in an abondoned half-elf town called Meristra inside the Silver Forest and on the western border of their territory, which was destroyed in an orc attack in YR 431.  They have a delegation of thirty elven warriors and politicians.

	Silas Generwine (Ftr 3, NG): Silas is a young elf delegate sent to deal with the human refugees by the elven council.  He has a strong dislike for humans, and sees the assignment as an insult to his noble name.  Unknown to outsiders, but a much discussed topic in elven society, is the fact that Silas' grandmother was a human and his mother was half-elven.  Silas overcompensates for this blemish on his otherwise noble lineage with an irrational opposition to the Dorinthians.  Unfortunately for the refugees, he is their only solid line of communication to the elven council.
	Silas is a meter to elven society's opinion on the refugees.  As the party proves their heroism, they will slowly change Silas' view.  On the other hand, if the party makes the wrong decisions Silas will become hostile, as will the elven nation.

	Gnomes
	The Loughphray Hills are named after the Loughphray gnome clan that inhabits them.  The gnomes are sympathetic to the human plight, but currently can offer little aid and they lack a place for the Dorinthians to settle.  They clan is under harrassment from nearby kobold and goblin tribes that have poured into the region, causing the gnomes to struggle for their own survival.  They have only come with a delegation of eight, although some of these may be player characters that offer to join the party so that the gnomes can provide at least some aid.

	Phly Loughphray (Ill 3/ Ari 2, NG): Phly is a gnomish illusionist that heads the delegation to discuss the latest border problems in the hopes of gaining an advantage against the invading kobold and goblin tribes.  Instead the delegation found itself discussing the problems that the Dorinthians are facing.  Phly is unable to gain help for his clan, but he will try to be polite to the refugees in the dim hope that their soldiers may be able to help later.

	Dwarves
	The dwarves are the most sympathetic to the plight of the Dorinthians, as they have enjoyed a peaceful border with the less civilized western settlements for the last two hundred years.  Also, they have been fighting goblin and hobgoblin since their clan, Clan Bermax, was established in the Dunkel Mountains five-hundred years ago.  There is a delegation of twenty dwarven warriors present, some of whom may offer to take up their axes and hammers for the humans and be player characters.  They also offer a place to reside in the Dunkel Mountains, but agree that the elven site of Meristra would be better for the Dorinthians.  The land in the mountains is poor for farming and cattle, and the goblin and hobgoblin raids have increased lately.

	Lender Bermax (Ftr 5/Ari 2): Lender is the nephew of the dwarven king, and considers himself a friend of Dorinth.  He came to the delegation to meet with the elves about the heightened danger on their respective borders, and was shocked to find that refugees had entered the Silver Forest.  A small population of Dorinthians (100 people) is currently seeking shelter with the dwarves, and Lender feels that a new home should be established for all the survivors of the once great civilization.  He has a long distance to travel in order to return home, but he promises to trade important supplies for constructing homes to the refugees.  This will come at a cost, as the dwarves won't give anything for free, but Lender plans to lower the price as much as is possible.

	Other Races: Other races, such as goblins and kobolds, may be played at the discretion of the DM.

[/sblock]

The Four Main Factions in the Silver Forest Council

[sblock]
The Sol Party (Sol'vi Elustru)
This is an elven political faction led by many of the priests and devout followers of Sol. They are the moral voice of the elves and were the ones that pushed the decision to aid the Dorinthian refugees of Fair Creek. Unlike many towns and cities of Dorinth, the town of Fair Creek always maintained a good working relationship with the elves of the neighboring forest. The Sol Party, or Sol'vi Elustru as the elves call it, did not feel a close affinity to the humans, but instead argued that they should give aid since it was the way Sol would expect his elven children to act.

The Neutrals (House Rela)
Although the largest political party in the council, and led by the ancient elven Rela line, the House Rela faction temporarily lost control of the discussion dealing with the human refugees. The neutrals have long dominated elven politics with the argument that elves should keep to elven business and let the rest of the world do as it will. Although the Sol party won the refugee argument due to its plea for a moral stance, House Rela was able to send two lead delegates from their own faction to bring the Dorinthians aid. These two were Silas Generwine (no relation to the human PC Silas) and Kel, priest of the Huntress. As the political tensions have heated up, these two delegates have lost their neutral stance. Kel has adventured with the humans and made friends with the kobold Rix and half-orc Alexander. His worldview has been shattered and he now leans closer to the beliefs of the Sol'vi Elustru. Silas Generwine now leans towards the pro-Imperial party.

Pro-Imperials (House Dran)
The smallest of the main factions, yet the most vocal is that led by House Dran. These elves argue that the Dorinthians had started an illegal war and that the Imperials are too strong to resist. The Pro-Imperial party is growing stronger as the Imperial armies still operating in Dorinthian land have heard that many refugees have run to the elves and maneuver towards the Silver Forest. House Dran argues that the only way to save the elves is to give up the Dorinthians, who were historically questionable neighbors anyway.

The Warhawks (Magi)
The Magi are the second smallest of the main factions, but have been steadily growing over the last decades. They are led mostly by elves with a talent for magic. Their argument is that the elven race is dying, something that many feel is true in their hearts. Each elven couple may have 3 to 4 children within their hundreds of years of life. On the other hand, the humans have the same amount of offspring every 20 years or so, while the orcs breed at a far greater and more alarming speed. The humans believe that the elves fight a small skirmish or quick war every generation, but the long living elves of the Magi faction see their civilization as constantly under assault. It is said that every elven couple will live to see at least one of their children die directly or indirectly from warfare. The Magi claim that it is time to save the elven race by any means necessary.
[/sblock]

Story So Far
[sblock]
            The adventure first started as the party left to investigate an abandoned elven town destroyed long ago in the orc wars.  They found it inhabitated by kobolds, who had dug a complicated series of tunnels underneath the old settlement.  The adventurers negotiated with the kobolds, and agreed to wipe out a rival clan of goblins who had originally pushed the kobolds from their hill dwellings.  The party killed the goblin leader, which led to the dispersal of the goblin tribe, had the kobolds move back in, and then cleared the town for the refugees from Fair Creek.  The kobolds became minor trading partners, much to the ire of the local gnomes.

            The adventurers made it up to the gnomes in the next chapter, as the short folk were being overrun by an alliance of goblins and kobolds (who had originally kicked out their kin from the first chapter).  These kobolds and goblins were led by an insane gnome illusionist and his gnoll mercenaries, who wanted to cleanse the land of humanoid races in order to wipe them out before a time of suffering prolonged the agony he foresaw for them.  In his twisted mind, this was a kindness, but the party ended his nightmare and his life.

             In the third chapter, the party has recently found out that the dwarven kingdom is being attacked by an Imperial legion.  Inside the dwarven kingdom lies a number of their kin who had escaped the Tallione Empire's invasion.  The dwarves have warned the Dorinthians to stay away, stating that the cause is lost.  However, our intrepid party has decided to mount a rescue instead.

             And during all of this, a troll had been stalking the party for some time now, killing their allies and sometimes their enemies while giggling grotesquely, before fleeing back into the forests.  The party had decided that enough is enough, and moved to hunt the psychotic creature through uncharted woods before it could do more harm... and in the cavernous lair of a race of creatures called the formians, they finally found their hunter and killed him.

             The party finally reached the dwarven kingdom, where they found themselves quickly embroiled in the plots of Advisor Nefius.  They saved the life of Commander Sassarius, the Imperial commander besieging the dwarven kingdom and the target of Nefius' latest scheme.  In return, Sassarius lifted the siege and headed back towards Tallione in an attempt to protect his reputation and family from the intrigues of court that Nefius left behind.  Unfortunately, Rix and Alexander were critically wounded during this incident and are incapacitated.

             Now the party goes to rescue a lost group of Dorinthian cavalry from a dark glade ruled by a twisted dryad.  They are guided by the Tallione defector, Ventus, who swears to them that he has left his old allegiances...
[/sblock]

Rough Map of the World
[sblock]
Rough Map of the Continent (Not to Scale and North is up)

To the west is the Stand River and to the east is the Crystal Sea

. = Plains
* = Forest
^ = Mountains
/ = Hills
~ = Water
<> = Destroyed half-elf town of Meristra, now home to the Dorinthian refugees and party
1 = Saleentra, the Elven capital
2 = Where the Party Fought the Kobolds that threatened the Loughphray gnomes
3 = Kingdom of the Loughphray Clan of gnomes
4 = Small Kobold tribe that humans have allied with
5 = Goblin fortress that party snuck into and killed the goblin chieftain
6 = Ancient ruins of the lost tribe of winged elves, where party killed the mad gnome
7 = Destroyed Town of Fair Creek, where most of the original Dorinthian refugees came from
8 = Mountain Kingdom of the Bermax Clan of dwarves
9 = Dorinam, former capital of Dorinth, now ruined
A = The Singing Glade
B = Formian caves, where party finally killed the sadistic troll that stalked them
C= Site of the Lost Battle of Kalden, named after the local town which was destroyed
D = Field of Arrows
E = City of Tallione, and once a minor city-state, now capital of an empire


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ ^~~~~
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ ^~~~~
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ ^^~~~
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^The Frozen Hills (Mountainous Orc Lands)^^^^^^^^~~~~
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ ^~~~~
~^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^////~~~~
~~^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^//////**~~~
~~^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^///****~~~~
..~~/////////////////////////////^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^//////******~~~
..~~//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////********~~~
..~~.............................................. .............................................***** ****~~~
..~~~~~~~......................................... .....................................***********~~ ~
..~~...........~~~................................ ................................***************~~~ 
..~~////..........~....................................... ........************************~~~~
...~~//////........~.......................................** *****Elf Kingdom(Silver Forest)**~~~~
....~~///////////..~...............................**************** *******1*******~~~~
....~~///////2/////~~~~~...............****************************** *****~~~~
...~~//////////~~~Swamp~~~~~.*4********************************** *~~~~
...~~//////////////~~~~~~/////*~<>***********************************~~~~
...~~/6//////////3/////~////////**~*************************************~~~~
...~~//Loughphray Hills//////...**~*************************************~~~~
...~~///////////////////////.........~.**********************************...~~ ~~~
...~~/////////////5/////............~..........*************************** *........~~~~
...~~//////////////////............~...................****************** ****...........~~~~
...~~//////////////^^//............~.7.........................********** ......................~~~~
...~~^^^^^^^^^////.............~................................***. ...........................~~~~
..~~^^^^^^^^^^////...........~...................................... ............................~~~~
..~~^^^^^^^^^^^////........~......................................... ..........................~~~~
..~~^^^^Dunkel^^^^/////....~............................................. .......................~~~~
..~~^^Mountains^^^///////..~............................................... .......................~~~~
..~~^^^^^^^^^^^^///B...~............................................. .........................~~~~
..~~^^^^^^^^^^////....~~............................................ ............................~~~~
..~~^^^^^^^////////...~~............................................. ..Dorinth...................~~~~
..~~^^^^8^^/A//////.~~............................................... ........................9....~~~~
..~~^^^^^^^////...~~............................................. ..................................~~~~
..~~^^^^^^////....~............................................. .....................................~~~~
..~~^^^^^////.................................................. ........................................~~~~
..~~^^^^////.................................................. ..........................................~~~~
..~~^^^^^//.................................................. ..........................................~~~~
..~~^^^^^//.................................................. .........................................~~~~
..~~^^^^///.................................................. ...........................................~~~~
..~~^^^^///.................................................. ...........................................~~~~
..~~^^^^///.................................................. ...........................................~~~~
..~~^^^^///.................................................. ...........................................~~~~
..~~^^^^///........................................C......... ..........................................~~~~
..~~^^^^///.................................................. ...........................................~~~~
..~~^^^^///.................................................. ...........................................~~~~
..~~^^^^///.................................................. ...........................................~~~~
..~~^^^^///.................................................. ...........................................~~~~
..~~^^^^///.................................................. .............................*****.....~~~~
..~~^^^^///.................................................. ..........................********...~~~~
..~~^^^^///.................................................. ..........................*******....~~~~
..~~^^^^///..........................D....................... ......................................~~~~~~
..~~^^^^///~~................................................ ...............................~~~...~~~~
..~~^^^^///.....~~~~~~~~~.................................... ........~~~~~~~........~~~~
..~~^^^^////.....................~~~~~~~~~~~~..........~~~~~.. ....................~~~~~
..~~^^^^///.................................................~ ~~~~................................~~~~~
.~~~^^^//.................................................. ............................................~~~~~
.~~^^///.................................................. ...............................................~~~ ~~
.~~^//.................................................. .................................................. ...~~~~
~~................................................ ...Tallione Empire.........................................~~
~~~............................................... .................................................. ............~~~
~~~~~~............................................ .................................................. .....~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~....................................... .................................................. ~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~...................................... ...........................................~~~~~~~ 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.................................... ..................................~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................................. .......................~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~....E......................... ..............~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~............................. .........~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
[/sblock]

Religions
[sblock]
The Layhrmons were a tribe of people that came before the people of Dorinth, and some believe are their ancestors.  They are known for their cavern burials (one such cave was found, but unexplored by Danica) and were supposed to be strangely advanced in architecture and sculpting, though they were a nomadic people.  Much of their religion has been adopted by the Dorinthians.

The Layhrmon Pantheon by Alignment

Saul, Lawful Good (Sun, Good, Law, Protection) [Sword, elves; Axe, humans]
- Called 'Sol' by the elves and venerated highly by them, he is both the enemy and great love of Lumear, the Moon Goddess.  He and is lover are the creators of life in the world.  Few Dorinthians worship him today, though the works of his prophets are still held by monks in the rare human monastaries of the region.

Matrial the Motherly, Neutral Good (Good, Healing, Magic, Earth) [Net, Mace]
- She is sometimes called 'Auntie' in her motherly aspect, but 'Oathbinder' in her more commanding one.  She is much revered by the women of Dorinth, though she rarely has a church of her own.  Mothers make their children (and sometimes husbands) swear upon her name when they want their offspring to behave in a certain manner.  To break an oath sworn under Matrial is considered highly insulting in Dorinthian custom.  Some halflings and gnomes worship a goddess that is considered another aspect of Matrial.

The Rider, Chaotic Good (War, Good, Travel, Chaos) [Bow]
- The Rider is the most popular deity of Dorinth, and seems native to the Dorinthians though adopted by the elves in a stronger nature loving aspect (drop war for plant with the elves).  No one knows what the cloaked Rider looks like under its hood, but the elves call the deity the Huntress, while the Dorinthians call the Rider, the Hunter.  The Rider is an old god, and has supposedly appeared in Dorinth's darkest hours.  The orc tribes have a natural fear of the priests, rangers, and paladins that worship the Rider, though the reason is lost but is embedded in racial memory.  Human loving half-orcs have a strange tendency to worship the Rider, however.  The last time the Rider was seen, was during the battle at the Field of Arrows.  No one knows why the Rider hasn't been seen since.  Some say it is because the Dorinthians have lost their way.  Others say its because the darkest hour of this generation of Dorinthians have lost their way.

Agryol, Lawful Neutral (Plant, Law, Luck, Water) [Sickle]
- A nature god, Agryol is strangely also the god of law.  Believers call this 'natural law', and although they have a love for nature, they have an equal love of philosophy.  Agryol is not a popular god among the Dorinthians, although he is among the halflings who see him as a farming god.  The Layhrmons never worshipped Agryol, instead believing in a once-mighty fertility goddess whose name and existence is largely forgotten.

Sanmar, Neutral (Magic, Travel, Trickery, Knowledge) [Dagger]
- Although worshipped mostly by rogues, Sanmar is a popular deity in Dorinthian culture, though his church is usually small.  The antics of Sanmar make for popular children's tales, but some say the god's idea of mischief was once much darker.  It is said that he was once known as the god of dreams, and some darker versions of his faith still call him the Nightmare Lord and are said to have power over men's dreams.

Eroll, Chaotic Neutral (Chaos, Air, War, Animal) [Flail]
- Eroll is the god of passion and of the beasts, and the Dorinthians believe that he sometimes drives creatures wild, causing them to enter civilized areas and attack men who do not leave the proper offerings.  Although few Dorinthians are mad enough to enter the wild and perform the dark rituals that Eroll requires, all leave little sacrifices to ward him away, such as leaving a dish of milk outside for his cats to hanging meat from a tree outside of a town.

Lumear, Lawful Evil (Law, Evil, Moon, Strength) [Sword]
- One of the two greatest gods in the pantheon, Lumear is the lover of Saul, god of the sun and co-creator of life.  Lumear considers her children to be such creatures as the orcs and goblinoids, and they worship her in turn.  Both Lumear and Saul claim man, however.  It is said that a new race is born by the union of her and Saul during an eclipse.

Ulavree, Neutral Evil (Evil, Magic, Death, Protection) [Kukri]
- Ulavree is the goddess of death and magic, and is feared the most by the Dorinthians.  It is said that her worshippers will not achieve her blessings until they slay an intelligent being.  Unexplained murders are normally attributed to her, and assassins are among her faithful.  She is called the Night Mother, and is said to collect man's sins, which are like jewels to her, upon the time of his death.  She sometimes counts Eroll as her lover.

Banbosel, Chaotic Evil (Chaos, Evil, Fire, Destruction) [Club, (Morningstar among the gnolls)]
- Banbosel the Fire Dancer is not truly part of the Layhrmon or Dorinthian pantheon as the other gods despise him, but is said that he is an ancient god worshipped before even the nomadic civilizations.  He is sometimes called the destroyer, as he hates civilization and seeks to remove all traces of it.

The Craeco-Tallione Pantheon

A few centuries ago, the second emperor of Tallione decided to reform his empire's too diverse church by unifying aspects of the various gods under the guise of the popular Craeco religion, as Tallione had recently taken over the nations of Craece and adopted their culture.

Phonicleus, Lawful Good (Law, Good, Plant, Healing) [Mace]
- This is the patron god of Tallione, although his church has fallen out of favor in recent years.  He is the god of civilization and the healing arts.  His priests teach the proper use of herbs to ward or heal disease.

Plativus, Neutral Good (Good, Protection, War, Knowledge) [Sword]
- Plativus, also called the Defender, was once a popular god among the soldiers of Tallione, though he has lost worshippers to Stersius in recent times.  He is the protector of civilization and the god of moral philosophy. Many warriors that revere him also take pride in their education.

Casles, Chaotic Good (Chaos, Good, Strength, Fire) [Warhammer, (was a Club until recently]
- Casles the Rageful was never a popular deity in Tallione, though he is admired for the ferocity that he displayed in his mortal life.  Casles was once a great hero who wandered the world in years past and fought against evil, and was thought to have been partly divine and able to control fire.  In his wake came the gods of civilization.  Not surprisingly, even some Dorinthians worship Casles, and the dwarves also find him popular.

Heristeus, Lawful Neutral (Law, Knowledge, Sun, Protection) [Spear]
- Also known as the Lawbringer, Heristeus is closely associated with Phonicleus and Plativus, forming the triad of civilized gods.  He has survived the empire's religious conversion almost fully intact from his Tallione aspect, though his former name of Heristivus has changed.

Mercandus, Neutral (Luck, Travel, Magic, Air) [Bow]
- Once a nomadic god, Mercandus has changed aspects numerous times in the ancient Craeco histories until he has now become the god of merchants and trade.  He has become more popular as the Tallione empire has grown and established order.

Stersius, Chaotic Neutral (Chaos, Water, War, Destruction) [Trident]
- Sailors pay their respects to Stersius, lest the god vent his anger upon their ships.  Many times, such offerings matter little, and storms come and threaten both boats and coastal towns anyway.  Stersius is also called the Sea Lord, and is unpredictable in his feelings on the question of mankind.  It is said that he gave the first mariner the knowledge of navigation.

Oberius, Lawful Evil (Law, Evil, Strength, Trickery) [Dagger]
- Oberius is a god from eastern lands and known there as Lzaar, god of Obedience, but his cult has grown remarkably fast in the Tallione empire.  The emperor himself is said to have considered squashing the religion as well as that of Festios and Cryon, but some members of his court have changed his mind.  Oberius, or Lzaar, is a also sometimes considered a god of court intrigues, though he cares more for obedience than civilization.

Festios, Neutral Evil (Evil, Plant, Animal, Earth) [Quarterstaff]
- Festios, the Lord of Decay, is an ancient nature god closely aligned with his brother Cryon and his spheres of death and destruction.  The worshippers of this god seek to balance the civilized world, which they see as growing too powerful.  The answer to this, in their minds, lies in restoring nature to the world and civilization pushed back.  Festios is revered by darker druids, and many ancient pillars are said to be places of sacrifice to the Feeble Lord.

Cryon, Chaotic Evil (Chaos, Evil, Death, Destruction) [Scythe]
- No one admits to worshipping Cryon, the Reaver, though the more popular worshippers of Oberius and Festios treat him with respect.  Cryon is the god of death, and Festios causes his creations to become old and feeble before dying as a gift to Cryon.  In return, Cryon seeks the destruction of civilization so that Festios' version of nature may spread.

[/sblock]

Cast of Player Characters:

Danica Swann, Female Human Sorceress
Player: Kobold Stew

[sblock]
Player's Note
At the start of chapter 1, Danica is a 16-year-old girl who has worked for the past 18 months cleaning up for Randal's Ruffians. It's a job, and she does it tolerably well--her smile means they like her, and generally treat her well, even if she is not particularly good at it. The men joke with her, and have taught her some fighting tricks--self defence, how to use weapons, etc. -- because it amuses them, and she seems to have a good eye for such things. But she is not indentured, and has lately been thinking that she should try something new. Like most of the girls in Fair Creek, her body has been going through changes recently. In Danica's case, though, they have been more extreme: she is a spellcaster, it seems, though this is something she has not told anyone. It's not a secret, and she suspects that Hector has figured it out though he hasn't said anything to her. But she doesn't want to make a deal of it. She has discovered that she has ways of fending off the unwanted advances of the occasional drunken Ruffian, and that has made her job a little bit easier. 

When she hears about the Baron's call for assistance, she decides to offer her services. Danica brushes her hair, puts on her cleanest dress, and presents herself.

Between chapters 1 and 3, Danica had been working as a courier, carrying messages between the various factions of this temporary alliance. Much of her time had been spent alone, waiting for a message or for a reply that she is to bring. This work has expanded her horizons immensely--even in seeing the camps of other races, she has been introduced to new aspects of life. On her own, though, she has felt her magic developing. It will not be easy to keep it secret much longer, she thinks. She feels the powers of life, but with them comes the powers of unlife. This has her scared, but she is emboldened to see what she is now capable of.

Before chapter 3, Danica was dressed as a young boy, serving as a crossbowman. Her disguise was far from perfect, but she thought it helped avoid attention. She is small and pretty, but this is hidden by the fact that her clothes are plain and not especially clean and she keeps a pet rat. Her hair has been cut, roughly, to shoulder length, but she continues to take care of it. Still, most people would not take a second look at her, which is apparently what she wants. 

But occasionally, she changes. It is sometimes clear, only in passing, that her natural posture is excellent, even though she often slouches. When she smiles, at you, well, it sticks with you for days, as you try to understand what it was she meant by that. And occasionally, when she's mumbling to herself about something or other, she momentarily can seem like the only person in the room.


After Chapter 3, Danica finally revealed (confessed) that she has magical abilities, and with this, there is a noticable change in her demeanor. She is standing taller, her shoulders are a bit more relaxed, her chin is steady, and she is no longer hiding herself from the world. She is wearing a dark blue silk bouse that shows off her figure, tucked into traveller's pants, with leather boots rising to her upper calf. Her dark hair, still cropped short, has at least been evened out. 

She carries a crossbow at her side, and a backpack over her shoulder. 

Her smile is still there, and there is a spark in her eyes, that for some, will suggest ambition.

DM's Note: Kyle Radnal has treated Danica as the daughter he never had, and had known about her secrets though gave her respect by not confronting her about it.  She has been quite the addition to the team, usually acting in a support role, while being deadly on occasion with her trusty crossbow.  She is also one of the more innocent and pure of the characters.
[/sblock]

Vaerixsjach “Rix”, Male Kobold Rogue
Player: Ferrix

[sblock]
Player's Note

Description
Rix is a runt, but a brilliant and talented runt. He stands a meager two feet in height, although if he stretched his double-jointed legs out, he might make two and a half. His limbs are long and spindly, his finger tips reaching almost to his knees. His scales are like polished steel which has been rusted and pitted, a subtle glisten remains. He carries a small backpack, a longspear and a light crossbow. Covering his eyes are a pair of smoky goggles. A yellow bandana runs around his reptilian forehead.

Personality
Brilliant, shy and coordinated, Rix is thoroughly sure of his ability to deal with whatever comes his way. Whether if that’s by knowing when to run away, or when to take advantage of the situation, he’s capable of it. The loss of his clan has left Rix without the social hierarchy and structure that he’s used to, something which he yearns for. Preferring to keep out of the midst of any conflict, he prefers to set traps and then ambush his opponents from afar with his crossbow. He has a misplaced dislike for the typically brutish orcs, blaming them for the fall of his clan.

Combat Preferences
Rix prefers to avoid melee combat at almost all costs. If anything he'll resort to using his longspear from behind a meatshield (ally). If he gets closed on, he'll Withdraw (35 ft. speed) or Tumble away. He will try to work anything to a tactical advantage (cover, concealment, high ground, rough ground, etc.). If he can he'll attempt to maximize sneak attack potential (hit-and-run hide tactics with his crossbow preferrably, although flanking with his longspear works too). He always focuses his attacks on important figures letting his companions deal with lackeys (spellcasters are often his primary target). He uses his small size to his advantage, he is only 2 ft. tall basically so will hide under tables, chairs or get up on the top of dressers, beams, etc. He likes putting something between him and his enemy that keeps his enemy from getting to him, whether that's companions, rough ground, a wall, climbing whatever.

DM's Note
Rix made no effort to hide his evil intentions, though the kobold was influenced by the better-minded Dorinthians.  The local church leaders took a special interest in trying to steer him to an honorable path, and he made strange friendships with the good-hearted Kel, Alexander, and (especially) Danica.  Somewhat loyal to his friends, but greedy and conniving, Rix is a strong-willed character.
[/sblock]

Alexander, Male Half-orc Ranger
Player: Land Outcast

[sblock]
Player's Note

Basic Story: Born at a small hamlet in middle of the forest where his mother moved to give birth to a half orc, in search of a medium where said kid could fare better. When she left he was still young, and was left under the care of the local priest of the Huntress, a man who went by the name of Ravil. Alexander trained as hunter for the hamlet, and everyso often did scouting assignments requested from Fair Creek. One day, after a week's scouting he returned only to find the hamlet in ruins, the shrine desecrated, everything he had known burned and brought to floor level.... and the corpses gnawed upon...
Aberrations under the command of the enemy stormed the hamlet, undead, those who corrupt the undending cycle, as the Huntress taught it. He picked up two things, a broken blade, which he affixed to his left wrist with a leather cord and some leather to protect his flesh, and a holy symbol of Artemis, which was still held by the amputated hand of whomever.
*He has a brownish mark on his throat, reminiscent of a near encounter with death at the jaws of a wolf.

DM's Note

Alexander was the defacto leader of the group, until he was captured and Dartis took a larger role in the party.  The half-orc fell in love with the baron's daughter, Syra, and also has a twin sister named Alexandra that is a paladin.  Unfortunately, the player of Alexandra did not continue the campaign after our first chapter was interrupted and wiped out by the ENWorld crash earlier in 2006.
[/sblock]

Silas Eyrstan the Caernite, Male Human Abjurer
Player: GlassEye

[sblock]
Player's Note
Silas Eyrstan, known as the Caernite, was born amidst blood and tears in the town of Fair Creek to a mother who did not long survive his birth. Weeks later his father, a skilled stonemason, returned to Fair Creek from the Dorinthian capital where he had been employed in making repairs to the High Temple to find his wife buried. When the midwife placed the robust baby boy in his arms he found he could hold no resentment in his heart but only love for his child.

The next years were tough. A succession of cruel or indifferent housekeepers left Silas disinclined to leave his father’s side and the elder Eyrstan disinclined to forbid his son anything if it were within his power to provide. Luckily, Silas’ only desire was to be at his father’s side. Throughout his childhood Silas learned a fair amount of the stonemason’s trade by doggedly following his father as he travelled the lands repairing the great structures of Dorinth or building new architectural wonders.

It was the intent of both father and son for Silas to apprentice in the stonemason’s craft. That is, until the elder Eyrstan was hired to work among the crew expanding the keep of Baron Karadore. The stonemasons were instructed to salvage stone from a nearby ruin. Silas found the ruin a site of endless fascination and spent countless hours roaming through it. Fascination became near obsession when young Silas discovered runes carved into the walls deep within the ruin. Though the runes were totally foreign to him he spent hours studying them, tracing their shapes in the dirt, and finally begging, borrowing, or just plain stealing what paper he could to make rubbings of the runes before the stonemasons could come to take the stone.

Totally absorbed in the making of one of his rubbings, Silas was discovered (and, quite frankly, nearly startled out of his wits) by a short fellow, stocky as stone. The fellow’s irritation and gruffness melted away when he discovered Silas’ passion for the runes and it was only a short time after that Silas was able to convince his father to apprentice him to the odd scholar.

Silas’ apprenticeship was one of excited discovery. Language, history, architecture; the scholar encouraged Silas’ passions for it all, provided method for the young man’s researches, and awakened and trained his latent talent for manipulating the forces of magic.

Years passed, his apprenticeship ended, and Silas became known (in a very small circle, however) as a promising young Caernite scholar. He married, had a child of his own. And then disaster: the Nestrav Empire invaded Dorinth. Unable to let other men bear the brunt of defending his family and country, Silas charged his aging father with taking his wife and son to safety in Fair Creek and set off to war where his education allowed him to take the position of adjunct to a low-ranked officer.

After Dorinth’s Last Stand Silas wearily made his way to Fair Creek only to find the town deserted. In exhaustion and despair for his family, Silas collapsed. Found by one of Radnal’s Ruffians, Silas was led to the refugee camp in the Silver Forest where he was reunited with his family. With the looming threat of the Nestravians and their dark allies, Silas will do what it takes to find a safe haven for his family…

DM's Note

The running gag with Silas is that he enjoys fighting on the front lines, and often engages the enemy with his quarterstaff in hand and armored with protection spells.  He's actually been quite an effective fighter, too, and has become the unofficial advisor to Dartis, who is looking to becoming the new king of the Dorinthians.

His name is not to be confused with Silas Generwine, the elven diplomat and adventurer.
[/sblock]

Kel, the Male Elven Cleric
Player: D20Dazza

[sblock]
Player's Note

Appearance: Wild, foreign, feral, draped in furs and shells, fangs, feathers and claws. 
Personality: Tactirum, cautious, observant, calculating

DM's Note

To fill in some information on Kel, he started out in agreement with Silas Generwine, in that the humans needed to be watched.  He quickly began changing his mind after forming a strong bond with Alexander, Danica, and Rix.  Currently he has retired from adventuring in order to become a leader in the more pro-Dorinthian factions of the Elven Council despite his young age.
[/sblock]

Baron Dartis Kalnian, Male Human Fighter
Player: Fenris
[sblock]

Player's Note

Appearance: Dartis is a young man whose bearing has all the hallmarks
of his aristocratic upbringing. His blond hair is short in the manner of the archers.
He keeps a sword by his side as he tends to be too close to the enemy when he runs out of arrows.

Background: Dartis was the youngest son of the Baron of Kalnian,
a small Barony located in the south. Like his brothers Dartis was raised
to join the cavalry. He was taught to ride and shoot at a young age. When
he reached majority, Dartis joined the army just as all the Kalnian's had
before him. But unlike his ancestors, times were troubled and the Tallone
were always a threat. Dartis was stationed on the southern border and 
watched for Tallione incursions becoming involved in minor skimishes along
the border. The real trouble began when the order came to move north to 
quell the riots. Dartis was glad when his commander told them they weren't
moving as he didn't believe that they should leave the border updefended to
support the corrupt rule of Rasnen. Once the Tallione invaded soon after 
things changed, Dartis was first and foremost a Dorinthian and he would
defend his country from the Tallione. His unit was pushed back, and further back.
The losses were very hard and his unit was disbanded and he was reassaigned 
to a unit from the small town of Fair Creek. This was a small bit of good fortune
for him on a foul day as he found out that after a long seige his father's keep
had finally fallen in the south and his family slain. 

Dartis was there at the Lost Battle of Kalden and followed his commander back
to the town to report the massacre. Dartis rode his horse so hard getting back
the the poor beast that hea had had since he was a boy, died from the run, But
the warning was sent. Dartis followed the town watching over the
migration and awating orders from the only current leige he had, Baron Dorin,
on how to proceed. Meanwhile he lost most everything he had in the flight from 
Kalden, but his weapons he had with him.

DM's Note

Dartis has become the leader of the party, and because of his royal heritage he also seeks to become king of a New Dorinthia.  Recently, he has proposed to Syra and made friends with Cal in order to cement his position.  Still, he is finding that politics can be as dangerous as adventuring, even among those that are his comrades.
[/sblock]

Chalik Bermax, Male Dwarven Fighter/Rogue
Player: Ilium

[sblock]
DM's Note

Chalik was only with the party for a short time as they ventured into some caverns past a seal in the dwarven kingdoms.  He was the party replacement for Rix until Barok became a member.
[/sblock]

Tessan Ventus, Male Human Fighter
Player: Hafrogman

[sblock]
Player's Note:

I am a soldier, as was my father before me, and his father before him. Legionaire's all, we did battle as men, on foot, face to face with our enemies. Our lives for the Empire.

I was born while my father was away, fighting for the glory of Tallione. He was there during the during the final push of the last Dorinthian War. He was one of the few who made it back at all, even if he was no longer the man he used to be. Often in my youth he would sit by the fire at night, looking at the space where his leg should have been and he would tell me tales of his service. The battles and the glory, and the terrible losses that the Dorinthians wreaked upon his comrades. It was always my destiny to follow in his path.

When I came of age, I entered the service of my Empire. The night before I left my home to begin my new duties, my father took me aside and handed me his sword. A legionaire's sword, decorated with the Tallione eagle. It was the sword of my grandfather, blessed by the gods, an heirloom of the Ventus line. Not a noble's weapon, not gilt or jewels adorn it. It is the sword of a soldier. Sharp. Made to be used. I wore it with pride as I joined the legion. Two years later I marched for Dorinth with the sword at my side.

The war seemed to be in our favor at first. We marched on Dorinam as conquerers, and quickly defeated their weak king. But the people themselves proved more of a challenge. As the war continued, our losses increased. True to my father's tales, the Dorinthians were fierce in battle. I reveled in the conflict, eager to prove myself on the field of battle. But as the fighting grew more fierce, I began to notice changes in the character of the legion. Discipline broke down, and often the troops were allowed. . . or encouraged to commit horrible deeds in the name of the Empire. This was not two armies meeting on the field of battle with honor, this was not the way of my father.

I stood victorious at the Battle of Kalden. The fighting had been fierce, and our victory won at a terrible cost. But we had held the day. After the battle though, the mood turned dark. My fellow soldiers, and the officers meant to be their guidance, all turned upon the civilians and refugees. The innocent and the helpless were slaughtered. . . in the name of the Empire. Sickened, I turned away from the massacre and tried to flee. My commander noticed my motion, and moved to confront me. We argued over the bloodshed, and I decried the legions' atrocities. He drew his blade on me and I was forced to defend myself. I left his body on the field of battle as I stumbled away in a daze. I gazed down at the blade of my sword, red with blood, Tallione blood. I had betrayed the memories of my father and grandfather. . . or perhaps the Empire had betrayed their memories . . . or perhaps both.

I found myself alone, outside of the town, covered in the blood of my own comander. I threw aside the trappings of my service. The shield and the cape and the spear of a legionaire were all cast aside, but the blade stayed with me. I could not bring myself to abandon it. I replaced my shield with that of a fallen Dorinthian soldier and fled into the night. I had no direction, and no concept of what awaited me, but I could no longer return. 

DM's Note:
As a former Imperial soldier, Ventus had a hard road becoming accepted among the Dorinthians, but he has bled alongside their warriors in protection of their new home and gained their respect.  He normally engages the enemy in melee, alongside Barok and Silas.

[/sblock]

Barok Hume, Male Human Rogue
Player: Nephtys

[sblock]
Player's Note

Personality
Self-reliant, independent-minded, doesn't like to dwell on the past (or much of anything really). He's been trough hell, and he's repressing it for all he's worth.

Background
The pay was good, so he joined the army. The pay got less good, so he found other ways to make money. The war came and changed everything.
Thrust into a role he never would have wanted he found himself forced to flee the foes who murdered his family, leading a column of refugees into the mountains. 

DM's Note
Barok is the bad boy of the party.  He's taken over as the party's rogue after Rix and Chalik departed the group, but has also taken over much of Rix's outlook.  Barok is hoping that Dartis declares himself king, since he wants to have a position in a new order if it is formed along with the wealth and power that it would bring.
[/sblock]

Nikolos Viridikos, Witness of Adeiros the Seeker, Male Human Cleric
Player: Blarkon Dragonslayer

[sblock]
Player's Note

Description: Nikolos is a slightly pudgy man, standing 5'10", weighing about 190lbs. He has dark hair, which he keeps cut close to his scalp, and lively dark eyes, which seem to always be examining everything about him. He's usually cheerful, and busy. Most often, especially in the field, he is wearing heavy exploring clothing, and his armor. Otherwise he wears the burgundy vestments of his calling as a Witness.

Background: Nikolos is the third son of a prominent Craecean family. An ancestor of his had the great good sense to quickly leap to serve Craece's Tallione conquerors. This act of foresight (at the time, the Talliones hadn't 'quite' actually conquered Craece) has assured the Viridikos family of high position in the long conquered but ancient and honorable land. As the third son, Nikolos was not in position to inherit the family lands and offices, nor was he expected to rush off and join the Tallione legions. Instead, his father purchased for him a position in the Church of the Seeker. It was expected that he would seek, and eventually gain, a high position amongst the Archivist Order, thus adding more illustriousness to the house of Virikidos. 

Instead, Nikolos joined the Delver's Order, and set out to see the wide world. He hasn't been back to Craece since, and has little intention of returning anytime soon. As a Witness, he travelled with the two legions making the amphibious landing during the conquest of Dorinthia, so that he could witness and record the glorious march of Tallione arms. What he saw wasn't exactly what he expected. Now that the war is largely won, he's traveled on north, intent upon viewing the lands and peoples still resisting the vast might of the empire.

DM's Note:
Nikolos has been following the party, somewhat because of professional curiosity, but also because he has found himself growing attached in a very personal way.
[/sblock]

Caramip Ashhearth, Female Gnome Bard
Player: Bloodweaver 1

[sblock]
Player's Note

It has been Caramip clan’s long duty, honor, and privilege to weave the tall tales of all great heroes, villains and commoners that have been thrust into all of the large wars that have scarred this vast realm. This war is no different. With two of her fellow clan members scattered throughout the battle field each taking a different side, Caramip instead hitches a ride with a local noble. Hoping to witness at first hand the greatest tale of the whole war. 

DM's Note

Caramip is a follower and assistant of Nikolos, but has much more of a lighter side.  Out of the two, Caramip is more compassionate over the plight of the Dorinthians and has been influential when it comes to convincing Nikolos to forego professional distance in order to render aid to those in need.
[/sblock]

Connavar Banouin, Male Human Barbarian
Player: Leinart
[sblock]

Player's Note

Appearance: Conn is a tall and powerfully built individual. Standing at almost 7 ft tall with huge corded muscles he is an imposing figure to say the least. His blonde hair is shoulder length and is kept out of his face by a black leather cord. He has sharp blue eyes. And has an almost permanent stubble. 

Personality: Loud, brash and bold and reckless. He lacks subelty prefering the direct approach. He is also incredibly stubborn

Background: Conn was born to a small village out west nestled in the shadows of the dukel mountains. His home was one of choas and violence as the area had never been restored after the last war. He never knew his mother and his father abandoned him at the age of 13 to go to war thus leaving conn to fend for himself. He spent the couple of years fighting for survival and joined up with the rebels when he was 16. His fighting based on his stubborn will to live and savage rage at the life he was forced to endure. He earned the reputation as a fierce warrior and pulled his squad through several tough situtions with his never say die attitude. He was present at the battle of kalden and was one of the few survivors that withdrew to fair creek. Since he has been around he has pulled his weight and then some to ensure that they save as many people as possible. He has also recently tried to gain the attentions of Syra Dorin, much to the chagrin of her older brother.

DM's Note

Conn ran into the party when they were deep in enemy territory, his character going on a solo and bloody vendetta of his own and running into them by chance.
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 23, 2007)

The town of Fair Creek is no more, and the Dorinthian refugees from that town have fled into the southern edge of the elven Silver Forest.  There they have been offered a new hope.  An old half-elf town called Meristra was partially destroyed and abandoned after an orc invasion a generation ago.  The town can be theirs, if it can be successfully explored and made safe.  At the same time Baron Dren Dorin's son, Cal Dorin, is taking a group of riders east to the dwarven lands to seek a possible home there, and to see if more survivors of Dorinthia can be found and recovered.

A number of talented Dorinthian step forward willing to investigate the ruins of this lost town and report back whether or not it is safe to occupy the territory.  These are Alexander the half-orc, Rix the kobold, and Kel, a visiting elven ambassador.

The town looked empty except for some vermin and scattered skeltons from long ago.  They made their way inside a building that was likely used as a administrative building for the town's guard. The structure was the scene of past fighting, with the skeletal remains of half-elves and orcs still littering the floor. Several of the group were investigating the downstairs area, when one of the party members opened the door to a staircase leading to the basement.

This door had a primitive warning device tied to the doorknob, a rope with bells attached to it. When the door was opened the bells rung, their sounds echoing down a dug corridor leading from a wall in the basement. From the looks of the corridor, it was newer than the building, perhaps completed within the last year or two.

Following down the stairs Kel watches the group huddled by the door cautiously "Well they know we're here now, who is going down? Or should we wait here for them to investiagte?" the elf hisses in a whisper.

The great half orc shrugged at the moment of silence and asked, "We came to take them out, I say we go in. Ready to go on? I am."

Alexander started descending, scimitar on hand and dagger at the ready, wary for any noise or movement.

The ceiling was low, causing the half-orc to have to stoop down as he entered the tunnel. There was only room for one medium-sized creature to walk in at a time, although two small creatures could probably walk side by side.

Alexander had taken the lead and reached the bottom of the staircase, the rest of the group following and seeing that they could stand comfortably there. They noticed a tunnel in a nearby wall that looked like a natural collapse from a distance. As they walked closer they realized that it was actually an artificial creation. Someone had dug a tunnel directly into this basement. The tunnel snaked off to the right after 10 feet and is small in size, which causes everyone except Rix to have to stoop uncomfortably as they entered.

The kobold, Rix, searched the tunnel before the chamber opening, when a small bolt flew into the tunnel and left a gash across the thief's right arm. They saw a small shape scurry behind a couple of barrels that lie in the chamber, and a small voice yell something unintelligible.

Something unintelligible that is, except for the kobold who hears his own native language of draconic.  He yells out in draconic, "I have meant no intrusion kin, these others poke and prod in the manner of brutes."  He grimaces at his wound, "I saw evidence of my kin here, may I have counsel with the All-Watcher?"

A creature answers in a similar language, and after a moment a kobold comes into view, disables what looks to have been a hidden trip wire at the end of the tunnel, and lets the party into the antechamber.  Two other kobolds stand in the room, each holding a small crossbow at the ready.

A voice answered in draconic, "Come forward and explain who you are and what you are doing here while the All-Watcher decides whether to see you," the kobold says demandingly, while holding a long dagger at his side.  

Rix grins the tooth-filled grin of a dragonkin, he speaks again in his own language to the kobold.  "I am Vaerixsjach, dragonwrought of a tribe now extinct.  I have been pressed into service with these pointy-eared and tusk-toothed brutes to explore this decrepit town, to see if it is habitable once again.  I saw evidence that my kin were here, but these brutes blunder heavily without any finesse like they own everything."  His ochre eyes narrow awaiting a response.

Meanwhile, Kel hung back in the corridor, carefully watching the scene play out in front of him. He had half an ear cocked for sounds coming from behind the group.  Alexander, realizing that his intervention wouldn't be welcome, waits for Rix to make introductions... though he didn't loosen his grip on the scimitar. _Let the wolf deal with the pack of wolves._

As Rix and the other kobold converse in their language several more kobolds beginning to appeared from a corridor opposite the party. They stood ready with small crossbows and daggers until another kobold, larger than the rest appeared. He seemed to be their leader. The kobold looked older and more intelligent. A shortspear was carried in one hand, while he fingered a claw necklace with the other.

After a moment he spoke: "Talk common we shall, since that is tongue of your taller comrades. What purpose you come to our home?"

Shrugging Rix continued in the common tongue, "My name is Vaerixsjach."  He jerked a scaled thumb back at the others, "They are here to see if this town, once abandoned is habitable.  The orc there decided it was his business to blunder into your domain," he pointed out Alexander.

The kobold leader chuckled nastily. "It is habitable! We are proof of that, but we don't want your big men coming here. This is our home! We lived in hills nearby, but goblins force us out." He pondered a moment, and scratched his chin.

"Perhaps you help with goblins. Your big men go with you and kick them out and we move back in. We give you maps of place and escort you to entrance, too. Then maybe more of your big men come and trade with us. Orc and human weapons good."

Alexander made an effort to block the situation, he isn't asking _"goblins, where?!"_ just because he knew that if he did so, that'd be the first step towards loosing control and impaling the kobold with his punching dagger...

He managed to muster a "trade? trade and not _raid_ big men?"

_...Remember the words of the Huntress, when the pack of wolves sorrounds you, if you have meat they want, give it to them and you can get to feed them regularly, while your enemies won't always have spare meat..._

"Then we have a deal, anything against it Rix?"

_...Even though, keep an eye open; and the knife at the ready, as always._


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 23, 2007)

The terms were agreed upon, and the party headed back to camp to get some rest before heading into the goblin lair the next morning. 

They were led just outside the village, to the crest of a steep, dark hill. The party's kobold allies explained that the entrance to the tunnels are at the peak of the hill, with a portcullis that is normally guarded by a couple of goblins.

They drew a rough sketch in loose ground of the complex, which featured 10 main rooms. The first room was just beyond the doors and used to admit guests. It had three connecting tunnels, one to the north, one east, and one that goes west.

The western room were the living quarters of the goblins and consisted of one very large communal area, although the goblins slept in shifts. The eastern tunnel had two rooms in sequence, and was often used to store prisoners or pens to keep animals.

The northern tunnel led to a room that split again, with three rooms to the east that normally held the food and water storage of the goblin tribe, plus the occasional plunder. These rooms were not in sequence. The first room had two tunnels to each of the other rooms, one which lay north, the other which lay east.

The two northern-most rooms housed the goblin leader and his defenders. If they could kill him, the other goblins would lose heart.

The rooms looked like this, with '4' being the entrance:

_____________________________10
_____________________________|
_____________________________9__ 6
_____________________________|___|
_____________________________8---7--5
_____________________________|
__________________________1--4--3--2

Alexander got besides the group just in time to hear the kobold's explanation of the complex and knelt down to examine the situation.

"We must sneak upon them, the first step is to eliminate the guards..." _Or, knowing this was inhabited by smart scaly buggers..._ "Or go through a backdoor directly into the Scum's Chief room; is there a backdoor somewhere?" Alexander asked to the kobold drawing the map.

_After that we can just wreak havock within the complex_...[/COLOR]

Rix grinned, _there could be a profitable future here._ "A rear entrance would be most effective for a stealthy infiltration, what other sorts of defences were there before.  Goblins are poor trapmakers, but they may be able to jury-rig some of the master traps into working again."

The dragonkin scratched a nail across the back of his hand.

Kel pondered whether he should still be involved in this venture, he has after all done what was asked of him, he has escorted the rabble to the ruins and has found them a home. The thought of ridding the world of some goblins though does hold a certain amount of appeal.

"Hmm, a back door would make things simpler" he concurred.

The kobold guide, Linds, considered the party for a moment before answering. "Maybe there is a secret exit that leads from the leader's living chamber (room 10) to somewhere behind hill. Is rumor I heard from All-Watcher's woman, once, but only All-Watcher would know and maybe goblin leader knows, maybe not. Another tunnel goes from animal pens (room 2) to leader's throne room for possible escape. Is on east wall. A real kobold finds no problem. And you no need to sneak. You have big ones with. They chop slice!" The kobold, Linds, made some quick jabbing and cutting motions with his knife. "Oh, and traps too difficult for dumb goblins. Except for pit trap in front of throne room (room 9), by south door. That drops with switch at throne."

"Yeha, we "chop slice"..." Alexander smiled to himself, _even though vicious, these kobolds can lighten the mood when they are not trying to bite a piece off you_

"To me it seems settled, we take out the guards at the entrance silently, then sneak inside to the eastern room. That way we get to the Scum Chief's room in no time, then it becomes her turn" -as he touched his sheathed scimitar with his punching dagger; a broken blade tied to his forearm with leather underneath.

"Are we ready to go?"

Rix nodded, for once he and the half-orc are in agreement about something.  "Let us go then."  He thanks the kobold helping them with the map in draconic, also sending his regards to the All-Watcher for their cooperation.

Kel stood back and watched the exchange, feeling even more an outcast than previously _"Seems the orc and kobold are starting to form a friendship"_ he thought to himself as he waited.

"I am ready, let's cleanse the kobold home of goblins so we can move the refuges in here" the elf druid said tersely.

The party moved onward, with Rix in the lead. They approached the crest of the green hill and saw what looked like a cave opening topped by a ceiling of red stone. From their vantage point at the end of some bushes, they could make out the shapes of two hunched goblins who were tossing around a game of dice. One was armed with a spear, while the other had a short sword attached to his hip. The goblin with the spear was sitting on a rock, his back towards a line of brush.

Rix unslung his light crossbow, holding it at the ready, and examined their surroundings.
Speaking in a hushed tone, "if we pincer them in a crossfire from either side, they'll have little chance to respond adequately."

Under likewise hushed tones, Alexander added "I'll circle the hill and get on top of them ready to drop" he looked at Rix "you get in the bushes, behind that goblin" and shifted to look at Kel "we attack when the first arrow falls upon the goblin to the right side of the hill"... "We must be brutal and swift"

The half-orc nodded emphatically to encourage the others onward.  _I'm used to do things my way... do they disagree? Let them complain._

"Should anything go awry and the yellow midgets give the alarm... we move to the top of the hill."

_There we can, as well as run away, hold our ground, depending on my mood... and how much these two can stand._

"I'll take the hill, I can cover the area more easily from up there.  You'll just make a racket climbing it anyways.  Better to have you on the ground where you can do some good."  Rix smirked at the half-orc, _better to put him in the way of danger than myself._

Kel nodded his agreement to the half-orc and then carefully watched his reaction as the kobold changed the plan.

Happy to have the decision made by the chosen of the refugees, the wild elf sinks down into the foliage and starts to quietly edge his way into position, pulling a short spear from the long quiver that hangs from his back as he moved.

Alexander had his own thoughts. _Scaled little cowardly scoundrel... Let him go uphill... Break a leg Rix._

"Sounds like a sensible suggestion, from up there you'll be at a a good vantage point for whomever comes from inside. Anything to add Elf?"

Kel stops and looked over his shoulder at the orcs hissed question "Yes. Let us kill these goblins, rid the area of one more evil, and then we can move the kobolds out of the ruins and you and your people can leave me and mine alone. Unless you're concerned about killing your cousins?" the elf replies nonchalantly to the ranger.

"Choose your terms carefully. "Cousins" implies family or pack. "My people" are those who defend this land." _By the Huntress!, why did he offer himself for the job?_

Having spoken thus, Alexander unsheathed his scimitar and started moving cautiously towards the bushes at the right of the cave's entrance.

The killing was brutally quick.

Rix managed to quietly work himself around the hill and atop of the cave entrance as Alexander circled through the bushes, crawling then through the brush until he was nearly touching the right-most humanoid. At a signal from Rix, all pounced at the goblin guards. 

Alexander leapt from the ground like a flying spear, driving his scimitar through the back of his opponent, instantly killing him. The second goblin fumbled for his weapon while screaming in horror, only to be interrupted by a crossbow bolt from Rix that struck his throat and silenced him forever. The battle lasts only a few seconds, too quick for Kel to engage.

Kel scouted around as Alexander examines the cave and finds it sealed by a metal gate. The kobold put the gurgling goblin out of his misery and then searched the bodies and found a few loose coins, a rusted spear and short sword, and the key that opened the metal gate.

With a gentle click and a loud squeak the gate comes open, allowing access to the halls below.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 24, 2007)

*Chapter 1- Homeless*

"Quality work Rix," Alexander commented while cleaning his scimitar on the fallen goblin's clothing.

Rix nodded wordlessly, _I knew it would work, no question there._  "Sorry you two missed out on the fun, better be quicker next time."  A draconic chuckle rolled from his throat, a humorous malevolence present in the sound.

He checked to see if he could recover the bolt he had just used, but found that the head splintered after passing through his enemy's jugular, rendering it worthless.

_Better lodged in a dead goblin than in my quiver_, Rix thought as he tossed the broken bolt away.

Taking the lead, the kobold detected no traps or goblins as the party entered the first main room, far from the cave entrance. The room was 50' wide, by 70 feet long. The room was an artificial creation, with several stone columns carved out of natural stone and depicting scenes of what looked to be kobolds worshipping a dragon. A tunnel led into the unknown into each of the north, east, and west directions. The tunnel the party just came from pointed towards the south. There were no signs of goblins in the room.

Pausing a moment to admire the excellent craftsmanship of the room and its scenes, the kobold gestured towards the east and moved off again cautiously towards the prisoner and animal pens.

Alexander halfway smiled at the kobold's comment, then nodded and proceeded silently in direction to the pens.  He felt there was no need to warn the elf to keep silent.

Kel ignored the kobold's snide remarks, feeling even lonelier as he followed the kobold and the orc into the darkness. 

The elf moved as silently as he could, using the light seeping in from above to aid his eyesight. A short spear was gripped loosely in his hand, his arm cocked and ready to throw it should become necessary.

The party began to walk down the eastern tunnel, warily stopping just outside the entrance to the next room, where they could hear the sounds of a goblin speaking commands loudly in his rough language. Rix peered inside and reported seeing the back of a goblin in leather, holding a whip and snapping at a creature the kobold could not make out.

Meanwhile, Kel discerned the sound of two, very hungry wolves in addition to the goblin animal handler.  It would be a tough battle.

Alexander whispered to Rix, "Can you put a bolt in the base of his skull?"

In reply, Rix cocked his crossbow and loaded another bolt into it, nodding to the half-orc.  "Stand ready. I only saw one but if there are more I'm coming back and I want you two ready."

He crept forward again, to get a clear line of sight on the goblin, sighting for a gap in the armor behind the heart.  With confidence, he loosed the bolt, the crossbow bolt lodging in the back of the goblin's skull, instantly killing him. Alexander moved to cover the rogue, but was jumped by two wolves. The first of the canines bit down on Alexander's arm, causing him to yell in pain. The second wolf barely missed the half-orc.

In anger, Alexander sliced the wolf that had bitten him, killing it with a blade into its ribs. Kel then moved forward, while Rix fired another bolt into his target, and dispatched the second wolf before it could reattack.

The battle was over. Kel cleaned his weapon and then checked on Alexander's arm while Rix examined the room. It was 30' wide by 40' in length and lit from the torch still clutched in the dead goblin's hand, showing a cobblestoned floor. Eight pens lined the walls, all closed and empty except one that was open and housed the wolves. A passageway continued to the east to what appears to be more pens.

A quick search of the trainer revealed a whip, loose coins of little value, and a tarnished dagger. A ring of keys was also found in his belt.

Alexander carefully touched the wounded area, repeatedly, until he seemed not to realize the wound was there. "Thanks elf," he added in a low voice.

Snapping back to reality, he carefully took the whip with his left hand and commented "Tsk... These vermin, they have need of this," -The half-orc split the whip in two with his scimitar- "to make wolves do their bidding... but better them be wolves than worgs, I suppose."

"Let's see, before going on let's examine these cells... the tunnel's entrance might be there." He proceeded to unlock the nearest cell with the keys on the keyring.

Initially, the party did not find signs of a secret entrance in the room, despite looking in each of the six cells. The adventurers moved on and checked the cells in the adjoining room, successfully finding a secret door against the eastern wall that was activated by turning a stone in the wall. The only other thing of note in this second room of pens were the decaying corpses of two kobolds that had been locked up in one cell. They looked to have suffered from wounds inflicted by torture before they expired.

Rix pocketed the dagger and examined the ring of keys after Alexander was finished with them, saying, "We'll need this."

Before departing the second room, Rix moved over to the dead kobolds, speaking a short litany in draconic so that they might be reincarnated into the next hatching of kobolds.

At the sight of the corpses, Alexander looked silently at Rix... and his thoughts drifted away...

-
_I wonder if they have felt my absence at the shrine during this month... Heh, this deer will be motive of a good celebration, noone fell one this size before... Strange, I should be hearing the noises of people by this time, I'm near enough..._
Ash, cold ash and carbonized buildings, footsteps, scores of footsteps, splinters of bone...
_What!?... The shrine! Destroyed! What's that thing shining down there?..._
The holy symbol of the _Huntress_, still grasped tightly by the decaying hand of the acolyte who took care of the shrine, and besides it, a piece of a broken blade...
-

Suddenly he returned to his senses, and said nothing, but shook his head in grief.

_Scoundrels or not, these two were his people..._

"...Eh? Sure, yes" [/QUOTE]

Meanwhile, Kel paced nervously back and forth in the room while the orc and kobold paid their respects to fallen evil.

Examining the hidden passageway carefully as they proceeded, he remarked to his over-sized companions, "Watch your head."

The group continued down the tunnel, eventually reaching the end without a problem, although Alexander had trouble fitting his body through. At the end, Rix turned a stone against the wall, which caused a secret door to slide open and revealed a large goblin playing catch with two large, feral-looking wolves. 

The goblin stood at the center of the room while tossing a femur to one of the wolves. The remnants of a ragged bed with a form lying on it stood at the far corner of the room.  A chest rested at the foot of the dirty mattress. The walls were decorated in primitive goblin war banners. 

As the party took this all in, the second wolf began to sniff the air and growl.

"Surprise has already been lost," muttered Alexander. 
*"Strike!"* 

And with this, Alexander charged at the goblin, hoping to take by surprise the wolves so that they couldn't react, his scimitar rose, ready to make an ascendant arc and bite into goblin flesh.

Rix stayed back in the shadows of the hidden tunnel and drew out his crossbow, takes aim and firing at one of the wolves, figuring it as more dangerous than the goblin.

As Alexander yelled and rushed into the room, Rix shot from his crossbow caught one of the wolves flat-footed, and making it give a satisfying yelp. The large goblin and other wolf jumped in surprise from this, turning to face the half-orc, Alexander.

The goblin leader blocked the initial blows of the ranger, although a second attack got past his guard and sliced his side, causing a trickle of blood to flow. Kel fired his sling at the wolf Rix hit, striking the wolf with a critical blow between the eyes, although the creature still stood on wobbly legs.

Both wolves recovered from the shock of being attacked, while the goblin leader was able to draw his short sword.

Rix loaded another bolt into his crossbow, took aim and loosed steel at the wobbly-legged wolf, hitting the wolf once more and dropping it.

"They are forced to do these foul deeds," the elf said as he concentrated his fire on the goblin. "The next time we encounter animals let me first try and deal with them."

"Sure, let's just get done with this," answered Alexander. Without stoppping his movement, he changed the direction of the scimitar to produce a oblique arc to the goblin's shoulder, while at the same time throwing in a stab with his dagger.He got passed the goblin's guard and sliced him badly, but not enough to stop the goblin leader for yelling for help with a shout that echoed against the walls. He was silenced forever, though, by a sling bullet from Kel that pierced his eye, blinding him with a mortal wound and causing his return strike at Alexander to miss.

Alexander struck the goblin as he fell, but was brought down in turn by the remaining wolf, which tore at his jugular and brought the half-orc down.

At that same moment, a feminine form rose from the bed and cast a spell, a magic missile striking Kel.

"Take care of the wolf."  Rix loaded another bolt into his crossbow and fired at the female figure.  His shot slightly wounds the goblin sorceress in the corner, disrupting her spell.

"Forgive me, but you threw your lot in with the goblins," Kel said as his stone flew through the air towards the wolf.

The wolf moved to leap at Rix, only to be felled mid-strike by a well-shot sling bullet from Kel.

Recognizing the difficulties faced by the group if the half-orc remained down Kel spit, "Hold on dumb orc, I'll heal you in a moment."

Alexander bled some more, but Rix was able to fire his crossbow again, killing the shamaness before she could cast another spell.

Freed up from combat, Kel moved up to heal Alexander, barely saving the half-orc, although a scar across his throat would remain in later days, while at the moment he was shaken and not in a strong position to engage in a long fight.

From the hallway to the south the party could hear the shouts of several goblins preparing to rescue their leader, probably not realizing that he was now dead.

"There are more on their way" Kel said as he scanned the room for something he could use to block the corridor and give the party some cover. Kel grabbed the only thing he saw that might block the door for a short while, the torn mattress and bed frame and held it up against the door. "I have no more healing, you'll have to fend for yourself," he whispered to the orc as Alexander slowly rose from the floor. Turning to the kobold he said, perhaps mockingly, "What're your acting skills like Rix?" the name rolling strangely off his tongue. "Feel like dressing as the sorceress?"

"Damn it elf, thanks for not letting me die," said Alexander, coughing, as he gathered himself up. "I'm in debt... but what to do now?"

Rix quickly examined the body of the goblin leader for anything of value, stripping it with thoroughness.

"Time to demoralize them." Once done stripping the body, he gestured Alexander over.  "Toss it out the door, that should give them a few things to think about."

Alexander first retrieved his scimitar from the floor... and spit at the goblin corpse, cursing when he saw that his saliva was made mostly of his own blood. _Damn it, I'm really bad off..._

Rix found a small bag filled with coins hooked to the goblin leader's belt. Unfortunately he had no time to count them, although he did note that the belt buckle looked valuable and slipped that into the bag before allowing Alexander to pick up the body.

Suddenly, a goblin spear went through the mattress that Kel was holding, barely missing the elf. Alexander had Kel move the mattress back slightly from the door as he tossed the goblin leader's bloody body into the surprised mass of angry goblins, then moved to help Kel block the doorway.

The goblins could be heard arguing on the other side of the makeshift barricade for a few minutes before their footsteps were heard walking away from the party's location.

Hearing the goblins on the other side of the door depart, Alexander stated"They'll come through the tunnel." 

He weakly supported himself on the wall, grimacing as he moved his neck and touched the place where the wolf's jaws sunk still marked on the skin. "We can try to make a rush through the tunnel... or we can try the door. They'll certainly not expect us to come through there."

"I doubt they even knew the tunnel was here.  Killing their leader probably gave them a reason to reconsider attacking us."  Rix smirked at the half-orc.

Alexander answered with short laughter (which was interrupted by pain, again) to Rix's comment, and then said: "What now then? Any idea? Elf? Rix?"

"Well, it would do us little good to leave empty handed.  I propose we search this and the guard chamber first, then move on to the storage area and then finally go to check the common area."  Rix smiled menacingly.

"I'm not sure that we should press them right now. Let's retreat, get ourselves patched up and then come back and deal with the rabble. They'll likely kill each other, trying to establish a new leadership while we're away." Kel responded sagely.

When Rix spoke of ransacking the place, Alexander said "I agree about not leaving empty handed, but there should still some of the vermin around."

At Kel's words he stood up straight and looked at the elf, notably surprised. "They are weakened now and we shouldn't have further trouble... after I'm somehow recovered," he nodded, agreeing for the first time with the elf.

_This one is curious, first he spits on me and then he not only saves my life, but also has answers which coincide with the Huntress' teachings..._

Rix noticed the chest in the room and went up to it while the half-orc and elf considered one another. Finding a simple blade trap, Rix disarmed it without much effort. The key found on the goblin's body openened the chest so that Rix didn't have to spend any more time trying to pop it open. Inside was a masterwork medium-sized chain shirt that the goblin leader never had a chance to put on before the party barged into his home, and a garnet of some value. The small sack Rix took from the body contained a mixture of a few dozen silver and gold coins. Two small vials of an unknown liquid were also found near the body of the female goblin spellcaster. There was nothing left in this room that seemed valuable.

The kobold pointed out the masterwork chain shirt to the others, finding it useless himself and almost too heavy to be worth carrying back- well, _almost_ too heavy.  "Someone carry that back."

At Rix's request, Alexander silently takes the chain shirt and puts it in his backpack.

After a quick scouting mission, Rix discovered that the remaining goblins had all left the tunnels, although it would seem that they had taken their treasure with them. Still, the tunnels were now once again clear for the kobolds to move back into, if the party was willing to have them as neighbors once the refugees moved into the town.

_Now that we've cleared this out, I'm sure the kobolds would enjoy their home back, and I'm sure a profitable arrangement can be made with the humans as to a mining treaty.  And I'm sure the kobolds could use a hand setting up a new wave of defensive precautions that I could help with._

Alexander shook his head as the group exited the complex... and suddenly takes a moment to reflect on what just happened _I fell... couldn't fullfill what Ravil asked me to do..._

He remained silent for quite a bit of time.

Another member of the party was quite a bit happier.  Rix smiled at the garnet... he always appreciated gems.  He gathered the coins together, as well as the two vials, for safekeeping of course.

Kel stalked out of the kobold home trailing behind his companions, withdrawn and silent, seemingly lost in thought. _What's going on? I'm starting to see value in these two. They stood strong while many others would have fled. They've proven useful. Is it ime for me to leave the woods Huntress? Is it time for me to experience more of the world? Will this lead me closer to You? Will this make me a better Hunter?_

The party left the now empty tunnels and did a quick sweep of the remnants of the town, but found no other signs of immediate danger. The heroes did find several fields of forgotten farm fields, which lacked any sustenance that could be used for such a large population of the refugees. The town looked like it could comfortably house about 700 people when the homes weren't in such a state of disrepair. The current vacant fields could be used to feed about a thousand.  It would take a lot of work this spring before the 2,000+ refugees were able to make this a decent home and become self-sufficient.

Rix headed the negotiations with the kobolds, who agreed to move out of the town and into their old tunnels. They were grateful for the assistance and looked to trade with the Dorinthians when they became established. The kobolds began to move their various digging tools and other items into the hills. The party estimated that there were perhaps slightly more than 50 kobolds, and therefore not a large tribe.

The party headed back to the elven camp of delegates, where Kel entered into a discussion with Silas Generwine, the camp leader. After a few minutes they agreed to lead the party back to the Dorinthian refugee camp in order to bring the human civilians to the abandoned town, although Silas couldn't help but to add, "I'm not sure why the group of you would think it a good idea that the humans should live next to a pack of thieving kobolds, but I'm happy to move the lot of your them further from elven territory at any rate."

After a couple of days of travel the group entered the Dorinthian camp, Alexander then discussing with Baron Dren Dorin and his daughter, Syra, what was found in the abandoned town. Cal and his riders were still gone, since the trip to the dwarven lands was much longer in duration. That put Kyle Radnal and his men in charge. Alexander briefed them on what to expect in the settlement. The older fighter wasn't happy about the nearby kobolds, but seemed to be satisfied that there were only a few dozen of them. 

The party was taken care of next by Heron Silvertongue's priests, who looked over and healed their remaining wounds.

The next day, the elven camp stayed behind with the refugees while Radnal's Ruffians and the party entered the abandoned town and did a thorough sweep, killing the remnants of the vermin left over without much of a struggle. The refugees followed a day later. At first it was chaos as different people argued over the better homes. A few disappointing incidents of fist fights broke out, which were quickly settled by Radnal's Ruffians in a not always gentle fashion. Although Baron Dorin was unable to effectively organize the process, Kyle Radnal did a remarkable job of taking over and assigning people to the buildings and restoring order. 

The party members suddenly had a newfound respect for the Dorinthians, as they quickly took to Kyle's leadership. After his assignments they started clearing trash, patching up damage with their limited tools or bare hands, and helped their brethren. Many of them worked even through the night. By the second day the town started to make a remarkable transformation, looking almost livable. The baron and his daughter, along with their retainers, established themselves in the government building in the town square, with the Ruffians moving next door into the old guard barracks. A family of halfling merchants (the Risenthrops) moved into the trade building, which was also in the centralized town square, and began to make plans on opening business to the population along with the visiting delegations of gnomes, elves, dwarves, and nearby kobolds.

As the sun approached noon on the second day of the refugees' entry into the town, the party finally allowed their exhausted bodies to relax...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 24, 2007)

*End of Chapter 1, Rix's Reflections*

Rix's Reflections

The sorceress and childhood friend of Rix, Danica Swann comes to him, and hugs the kobold. "Rix! What a great job you've done with those kobolds! Of course, Mr. Radnal worries about them, but I think it's great that you can be close to your people. I hear that the baron wants to make you the delegate to speak with them, but Mr. Radnal thinks you are too busy and someone else should do it."

Rix, unaccustomed to the close physical contact shied away from Danica before giving up and returning the hug.  He did like her. She was the only one who really treated him well from the start.  "I may have time. My kin are an industrious people and their mines may bring business and stability to this small village.  Although it has been a while since I have been with my own, it may take some getting used to again."  He smiled draconically, teeth showing through, although for once it showed warmth.

After his conversation, he was able to mingle a bit and overhear discussions from members of the various foreign delegations. It seemed that the dwarves were very pleased about Dorinthian actions against the goblins, and admired their decency when it came to attempting peaceful relations with the difficult kobolds. The elves also grudgingly admitted surprise at the party's well thought approach, although they mostly credited Kel's influencee. The gnomes were not pleased, however, and there was a worry of improved relations between the Dorinthians and the hated kobolds.

Rix made the customary snide and derisory remarks towards the indolent and self-righteous elves; too full of their own personal glory that they couldn't see anything beyond their pointy-noses.

The rogue then tried to keep his profile low, although he did visit a few times with the nearby kobolds.  Mostly, he helped them set-up their defensive precautions again and negotiated business with the Risenthropes, along with the dwarves as well.  He attempted to exclude the gnomes from any benefit from the business negotations as well as he could.  

In his spare time he also perused a journal he found in one of the administrative buildings before they investigated the tunnels underneath the town, and examined poison in a mug he had found...

Although most of the journal was full of logistical information that was barely of any interest, parts of the two entries at the end caught his eye...

_The orcs tribes have been united by a single leader, something that hasn't happened in many of their generations.  They have overrun much of the elven lands, and now the Elven council has decided that it is more important to defend their own people than to protect my town of half-breeds.  Should I blame them?  We half-elves may be their children, but we were never accepted as truly one of the elves.  Now we are almost defenseless against the coming onslaught..._

Second Entry  
_I wonder... how much of this is my fault?  I helped establish this town.  I refused to call the retreat when I had a chance.  It is now too late, and the orcs have circled our town and cut off all hopes for finding sanctuary.  If we are unable to hold the line, I will drink the poison I requested from our alchemist.  I created this town.  I'd rather die of poison than be alive to watch it die.  I offered the same escape for the men, but they have sworn to go down fighting... if only we had a little more time.  I have heard that the orcs have caught a disease that is killing off their population.  Time and sickness may bring us victory, Sol willing..._

The poison smelled strong, despite there being only a few grams left in the empty mug.  No one could have mistaken such a pungent smell as anything healthy.

One of Randal's guards walked up to Rix and he quickly hid the container in his pocket as the guard said, "Sir, I'm sorry to have bothered you.  The baron would like you to come by in the morning, about an hour after breakfast is served in the town square.  Something about a mission to the south, sir."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 24, 2007)

*End of Chapter 1, Kel's Reflections*

Kel's Reflections

One of the humans, the cleric named Heron Silvertongue, smiled at the elf when he caught Kel coming out of a meeting with Silas Generwine, and came over to speak with him. "I have heard from Alexander about your healing technique. It's very similar to how we do it in case of need. If I may ask, what are your skills at healing with herbs versus magic? Some of our most experienced herbal healers have not made it back, (may The Rider carry their souls swiftly), and we could use the expertise."

Kel reluctantly spoke with the priest, but as he talked he started to warm to the man.  _He may be human, but he is likeable, quick witted and wise._ Pretty soon Kel was telling Heron about the local herbs and what they were best used for.

Heron nodded as he talked, all the while leading the elf into the burned ruins of a former temple that was destroyed when the village was taken. It was difficult to discern which god was worshipped there. Heron's followers of the Rider had started treating the sick patients on the old site. Heron kept talking as the human and elf passed by the ill, "I hope these herbs will help, Brother Kel, and I thank you. I'll have some assistants try to gather some later. As you see, not everyone made the trip here in good health. I have about 50 very ill people and a few hundred moderately sick that I had to send back to the new, decrepit homes since I lack room to house so many. A few dozen have died along the way, like the parents of this young boy," he stopped in front of one glassy-eyed child and his voice became lower, "Some are not really sick. They've just given up."

Heron was lost in thought for a moment, but then said, "Brother Kel, I do not know what god you may follow, but give a prayer for us from time to time."

The elf left the temple deep in thought, but was met by one of his fellow fay. Kel was told there would be a meeting with the human baron at the main building an hour after breakfast the next day. His presence was specifically requested.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 24, 2007)

*End of Chapter 1, Alexander's Reflections*

Alexander's Reflections

Syra Dorin walked towards the half-orc, followed by the haughty Lady Huffring, her lady-in-waiting. She stopped in front of the ranger and asked, "Are you enjoying your accomplishments, Alexander? I'm so amazed about what you and Kyle Radnal have succeeded in doing. My father would have had ... difficulties if it weren't for you."

Alexander couldn't help but feel awkward before the young lady, he didn't blush... or maybe he did but the darkness of his skin protected him from showing it.
When he realized that he had been silent for a few seconds he promptly answered -in a surprisingly uneasy voice-:
"Indeed, I'm enjoying this... Although I was of little help when we came upon the goblin chief..." Some more seconds go by...
-He passed his hand over the mark left over his throat, suddenly vigorizing his voice with the memory- "*But I could still serve through the Huntress' way!* My cunning helped us better than my strength..." 

"Sorry lady, it's good to hear your father considers our actions helpful; surely you came to deliver some missive, not to hear a scout's ramblings"

_I ejoyed it because this is the first step towards doing justice to the hamlet where I was born... Serving the Dorinthians will lead me to those who desecrated The Lady of the Lake's shrine. The previous owner of this broken blade..._

At noticing his wound, Syra unconsciously moved her hand to touch at the injury, but was interrupted with a loud cough from a distressed-looking Lady Huffring. Syra smiled at the interruption and asked, "Alexander, will you meet with my father tomorrow at his office an hour after breakfast is served in the square? Your presence is requested." With a courteous nod to the half-orc, Syra left followed by a pouting Lady Huffring, who gave the ranger a sharp, angry look.

"Sure..." Ignorant of Lady Huffring's glare, Alexander absently continued, "I hope we meet again..." 

It was the first time a women had extended a hand towards him... since his mother. More than once he had noticed people in the city looked at him, including women, but that's why he prefered to be outside, in the forest; those critical eyes weren't welcome.

More than once he had expended a glance towards those beautiful creatures, women... but they weren't as easy to catch as the other creatures of the Huntress. He didn't know how to weave those nets of speech of flowers and moonlight.
And the little words exchanged showed that they wanted to have nothing to do with talk of stalking the woods and living away from the city.

_But my scars didn't drive her away from me..._

Suddenly having changed his previous ideas of leaving the town as soon as possible, Alexander walked around, hoping to find the old priest Ravil, and to speak with him both as son and as fellow servant of the Lady of the Lake.

Ravil, priest of the Lady, also known by some as the Rider, was assisting Heron attend to the sick at the remnants of a long-ago burned out temple. For a moment Alexander thought he saw Kel leaving and walking down a nearby trail. As he approached Ravil walked away from the sleeping body of a sick-looking woman. The older priest wiped his hands in a cleaning rag, then clasped the half-orc's hand and pumped vigorously, "Alexander! I'm sorry I've had little time to seek you out with all of our exhausted peoples becoming ill. How have you been?"

Alexander joined his other hand to the clasp, and smiled warmly for the first time in days.
"Ravil, I have doubts... doubts concerning happiness and doubts concerning fears..."
Alexander spent the rest of the day helping to tend the sick, and when most of them were stable and not in need of immediate attention, he spoke once more with Ravil.

Speaking by the fireside, time ran like water, night fell, and the two followers of the Huntress conversed for a long time...

Alexander spoke about his doubts, about how he should deal with Rix, about what sickness had attacked the refugees.
Then he went to the important doubts... about him falling in battle without being of help when they had the prey surrounded, and about Syra; how she wasn't scared by him or his scars... 

Ravil listened for a long without interruption, except with a nodding of his head and an occasional smirk. Finally he spoke when the half-orc had finished. "Rix is a rascal, and will always be a rascal. He is greedy, untrusting, and likely to be a detriment to your group if he can gain from causing you harm. Yet, there is a small, compassionate side to the kobold. You are afraid of falling from the light, and into the darker beliefs that he has. Be strong, and remember it cuts both ways. Your faith can also make him see that there is a better way of dealing with life. Be his friend when you are in agreement, but do not fear argument when he wants to do something that is against the Lady's way."

"As for Syla," He sighed, then paused. "I have seen her gazing also at Sgt Radnal. Syla has been protected by Cal, the strong man in her life. Now that he is gone and her father is... not the strongest man... she seeks other strong men to help support her during her own crisis of faith. You are the talk of the town right now, our wild protector who was felled by the wolf, but refused to die. So are the others. She needs a hero right now, as do the rest of us. Be her friend, but be careful with her. It will take some time for her to find her own strength."

"Men fall in battle, Alexander. Sometimes, however, they fall from lighter things such as stress. Look at these people. They've lost their homes, moved a hundred miles or more in a few weeks, and are having to start anew in a strange land. The illnesses are natural, and it is remarkable there aren't more sick. It's their willpower that has kept our people healthy, but you must also keep the body intact. Men die in battle, that is the way of the world. Yet, you survived that wolf attack. Perhaps you lowered your guard a moment before it leapt. Have you thought about how this constant movement and these understandable doubts may have exhausted you? Go rest now, Alexander. You have even greater trials ahead, and exhaustion will not suit you in battle. And remember... The Lady is with you."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 24, 2007)

*A New Hero- Silas Eyrstan the Caernite*

A New Hero Steps Forward- Silas Eyrstan's Tale 

The human abjurer with the elven name, Silas Eyrstan the Caernite (not to be confused with the elf, Silas Generwine), was a camp follower that helped keep the party's campsite outside the abandoned town cleaned while the others handled the kobolds and goblins.  He had fought in the war and hoped to see an end to combat.  Such was not to be his future, however. During the return to the refugee camp Silas said little.  His concern for the refugees was temporarily overshadowed by the tension and bickering amongst his companions.  He frowned as he looks at each of them in turn.  At least they were able to set aside their differences long enough to secure the village.  "But how long will it be safe?" he asks himself quietly.

Silas was overjoyed to return to his wife, son, and father at the refugee camp.  He realized that the buildings in the village would require much work to make them habitable and that there were not enough to house the entirety of the refugees.  Though he wanted to keep his family close, at the moment his skills in building were much needed and he threw himself into the task of restoring the structures and helping those who had become his new neighbors.  Soon he planned to turn his mind to finding a small plot of land very close to the village where he could begin building a home for his family.

The abjurer was able to find a home on the northern outskirts of the village. Although it provided less protection from an attack from the north, it rested on a decent plot of land. Because space was tight, Radnal assigned a family of seven to stay with the Eyrstans.

The family of seven were the Rostans, a mother and her six children. Mrs. Rostan's husband, Eric, had died on the trip. In fact, it seemed the the wizard that about forty of the people of Fair Creek had died or gone missing since the initial flight from the town. He hoped that the rate of casualties would start to go down and that there would be a roof over everyone's heads. Some of the larger Rostan boys were planning to start looking to build a home off the Eyrstan land once they could find a proper location and materials.

After two days, and finally a full night of sleep, Karl, a member of the town guard, came and knocked upon the door to Silas' house. After greeting one of the smaller Rostan children who had answered the knocking, he was introduced to Silas and said, "I'm sorry to bother you, sir, but I've been asked by Sgt. Radnal to ask if you can join an expedition to the south. A group of adventurers are being sent to help some of our neighbors, and we are hoping to augment them with your popular...errr...skills. Sir, if you say yes, I should give warning that you will be gone for awhile."

Silas nodded obediently, though with some hesitation.  "Certainly, Karl.  I just need a moment to load my pack and say my goodbyes."  Silas quickly packed, kissed his wife goodbye, again charged his father with the safety of his family, and said goodbye to his son and the Rostan children of whom he is already growing fond.

Making his way into town, Silas looked for Sgt. Radnal.

Sgt. Kyle Radnal greeted the abjurer at the new barracks that he had made. It was his decision to save room by taking over the military administrative building and leaving room for the towns people by making the underground tunnels that the kobolds had created into an underground barracks for his troops. Although not the best location since it required a lot of torches and lanterns to move about (oil was coming in at a slow trickle from the elven lands), it did serve well defensively.

"Silas! Good to see you! I've heard you've accepted my request without even hearing the details. Good man," he said in all seriousness. "Let me tell you what I know. The gnomes in the hills farther south to us are having trouble with increased kobold and goblin raids. Their delegation has been the most helpful in agreeing to send to us needed supplies, but they actually had come to ask the elves for help, and did not initially know of our own plight. We really can't send our own forces to help right now, as they are needed here and are of limited numbers. We asked if a small group of specialists, like the one that helped clear this town would be welcome instead. The gnomes gratefully agreed. Now Silas, we plan to send the group that helped before, but they lack a mage and I would hope one would join to aid their party. You will be gone until the issue is resolved. Of course failure may mean that the gnomish lands become overrun, causing our south to be filled with aggressive groups of kobolds and goblins. If you are still up for it, meet the baron in his building an hour after breakfast is served in the square tomorrow morning. You may go back home for now, or stay in our barracks to meditate and train."

Silas nodded in reply.  "Thank you, sir."  He hesitated a brief moment.  "I've said my goodbyes..."  His voice trailed off before he straightened and continued.  "...so I will billet here until the briefing in the morning.  Sir."

When Sgt. Radnal gave him leave, Silas exited the barracks and sought out a quiet and secluded spot to meditate and study his spellbook, taking advantage of the daylight to save precious lamp oil...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 24, 2007)

*End of Chapter 1- Homeless*

What I posted to end Chapter 1:

The sun begins to go down, and you realize that it is time to get some sleep, especially if you will be starting an important journey tomorrow. Rest comes easier than expected, despite the troubling last few weeks. As you enter the land of dreams, terrible images begin to fill your mind. You see gnomish underground dwellings in ruins, goblins overrunning the last of the defenders. The image fades, then a new one takes its place. A strange, hairless humanoid creature holds a struggling kobold in its arms, then straps the the smaller creature to a chair with a strange helmet-like contraption. The device is lowered onto the kobold's head, and you feel your blood run cold as the creature's struggling grows weaker, then stops, the intelligence in its eyes disappearing as its pupils turn white and mindless. Again the image fades, only to be replaced with the image of a large, pulsating purple sphere levetating off the floor. A gnome with a pointed hat stands before it, his face shining with a joyous rapture akin to worship. His unkempt face is that of a madman. An image that you cannot make out appears on the surface of the crystal. Somehow you manage to get closer to the vision, and you see your own sleeping form imprinted upon the sphere's surface. Fear tosses you from the land of dreams, but not before you hear the madman throw his head backwards and howl in glee. In a cold sweat you wake, glad to see the safety of your cot and signs of the approaching dawn. You know in your heart that a new chapter of your life is about to open for you.

Next chapter, Chapter 2- Illusions


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 30, 2007)

*Intro to Chapter 2- Illusions*

An hour after breakfast was served in the Dorinthian's new home, the party met in the baron's administrial office. Baron Dren Dorin, Sgt Kyle Radnal, Heron Silvertongue, Silas Generwine of the elven delegation, and Phly Loughphray of the gnomish delegation were also there. After short greetings, the party was motioned to chairs while the foreign delegates remained standing. Baraon Dorin started the discussion, "Thank you for coming to hear us out, gentlemen. Mr. Loughphray here has a bit of a problem with his own home and is here to seek aid. I'm willing to send you gentlemen and a handful of other men to accompany him back to his homeland. If you can help him, it would help secure our south and establish for us a strong partner for trade, which we desperately need to get back on our feet. I can't spare more men, so I hope you are willing to help."

He nodded to Phly Loughphray, who started explaining the situation, *"We honestly came here to seek help from the elven lands, when we heard about your own plight. We've been willing to help with the limited supplies that we brought, but now we must return to our clan. The elves are unwill... err... unable to help us,"* he said this part carefully, while glancing at Silas Generwine, and Kel. *"And the dwarves have sent a small contingent of aid, however can't spare anymore because of their own border problems. We've always had trouble with the various kobold clans,"* he glanced then at Rix, *"but recently a large influx of goblins in our hills has devestated our defenses. Also, the kobolds have become more aggressive, almost suicidal. There have been other problems... "* his voice trailed off for a moment. *"Regardless, we need capable men to help us protect our lands. It is our hope that you may be of assistance. Especially, Mr. Rix, who has shown an ability to make the kobold people a little more willing to negotiate... at least long enough for us to kick the goblins out. I hear they have been preying on the kobold clans as well, which may be the reason why the kobolds you met earlier have shown up this far north."*

After Phly finished talking the baron finished the meeting. "You are to leave in a few hours, if you accept this task, gentlemen. That should be enough time to restock or to get a drink or say good-byes or whatever it is you do," the baron said awkwardly. "Thank you. This is a big help to us."

At the mention of goblins attacking and about them being thent to gnomish lands, Alexander was staggered for a few seconds, remembering the dream he had the night before...

Immediatly the half-orc accepted the proposition, but planned to say his good-byes..."I accept. But what's that handful of other men? We need to know whom we'll be working with"

_Tunnels... Underground... New terrains... I'll stand firm this time!_

Silas nodded his agreement with Alexander and shouldered his pack. He seemed as if he wanted to make mention of something but he remained silent, remembering the dream of the previous night and wondering if it was in any way prophetic.

Sgt Radnal answered the half-orc's question, "Just a few volunteers from our people. They won't be going with you while you explore the surrounding area or track down the goblin bases. Instead, they'll be extra swords for guarding the homes of the gnomes while you adventure outwards."

"Good to know then" Alexander nodded and without further ado retired to say good-bye to Ravil... and see if in the way he could run into Syra, and maybe even exchange a few words with her...

_That dream was sent by the Huntress to warn me of what lays ahead... Those kobolds aren't acting by their own will... I shoulld warn Rix later._

_Gnomes... bah, incompetant, groveling, worthless creatures.  Think they'll trick us into helping them for nothing._  Vaerixsjach was silent during the meeting, but perhaps if his eyes could have been seen behind those smoky goggles he always wore then others might have had an idea as to what he was thinking.  He clicked two claws together like a clock, in perfect rhythm.

_The stupid beasts have gotten themselves into something they probably started, foolish stupid gnomes delving into what they shouldn't.  My assistance... there's a perfectly reasonable solution to all of this, wipe yourselves out, problem solved._  The stacatto clicking of the two claws continued, uninterrupted and still in perfect intervals.

When the baron closed the meeting, Rix finally shifted to speak, "we've been pressed into service before Baron, without any recompense.  We're not indebted to this village, you're indebted to us.  It would only seem reasonable that you would pay your debt before we are to leave, hard times or not.  This is not even to speak of proferring my services to gnomes."  His voice was sharp with contempt as he finished.

Kyle Radnal and Loughphray stiffened at Rix's words, though Silas Generwine smiled and nodded to himself, as if solving a previous puzzle that had eluded him.

After an awkward pause, Baron Dorin spoke with a confused look, "Uh... Rix is it? Well, I would not consider you 'pressed' into service. This is simply a request and I had thought your last journey was made profitable for you, but if you feel abused I certainly will not force you to go. Do you feel I owe you money? I wish I had wealth to give you, you who have done so much. What of the rest of you gentlemen?"

Rix smirked at the gnome and human as they reacted to his statement.  "Profitable?  Some rusty blades and armor which would sell for barely the worth of the metal they are made with and a few coins to divide amongst four who risked their lives.  Surely you can at least pressure the Risenthropes to waive their exuberantly inflated prices and offer equal trade for the goods we acquired.  They would have even less business were it not for us securing this village."

Loughphray pondered for a moment before answering, *"The goblins and people of...your kind... have taken many valuables from gnome lands. Whatever you recover you may keep, it's previous gnome owners will be told they may not reclaim any items stolen by the invaders, despite their worth. Does that satisfy, kobold?"*

"That was expected.  Stay out of this."  Vaerixsjach said with a cold and utterly malevolent air.  "Baron?  We have given you a new town, isn't that worth having your merchants refrain from fleecing our nearly bare pockets for their equipment?"

Loughphray bristled angrily, fingering his hand-axe. The baron looked almost ready to agree when Kyle Radnal stepped in. "Sir, the Rosenthorpe's have their prices so high since they are trying to trade what little we have for essential tools and equipment. If it's the price of equipment that is giving Rix, here, a problem, our guard's armory can help outfit them with several items at no cost. Ammunition, food, water, and so on."

"Perhaps that may be an equitable solution, although I doubt your armory will have much sized for myself nor the equipment I was seeking, although my companions may find it useful."  Rix said with a hint of annoyance in his voice.

DM's Note: Silas Generwine, the elven delegate, was watching this uncomfortable moment with a smile the entire time.  If Rix had gotten greedy and requested more goods, the elf was going to step in and offer the kobold a very valuable brooch for his troubles.  I have little doubt that Rix would have taken it as payment, but what he wouldn't have known was that the brooch was a family heirloom of Silas Generwine's family.  Silas Generwine would have went back to the rest of the delegation, 'distraught' that the greedy Dorinthians could only be bribed by such treasure in order to act to save their gnomish cousins who had done so much for them.  The resulting scandal would have hurt elven and human relations.

After all was decided, Sgt Radnal took the party into the armory where they had the chance to pick out one weapon and one piece of armor from what was available, and two other items. They were also allowed to take all of the ammunition and food they could carry.

"I do indeed find it useful, Sergeant," said Silas as he addded 20 bolts and several days worth of trail rations to his pack.  Hefting its weight he nodded to himself as he decided that he has not packed more than he could comfortably carry.  Looking first at his companions then to Sgt. Radnal he said, "I am ready to go."

The cleric Ravil had seen the party leave the administrative building and followed the half-orc into the armory, slipping him a small potion, "Use this in case you or someone else is badly hurt. No need to fear wolves this time." He gave Alexander a wink, and in return the ranger patted Ravil's shoulder thankfully, and slipped the vial into a new backpack.  Alexander also took a grappling hook, a 100ft coil of rope, and a longbow along with 40 arrows.

"Ready. When will we depart?" _I would have been lifted by her sight, pity I won't see her until we return._

Kel, believing that the Huntress had a purpose to how he was feeling at the moment, agreed to the contract. Exchanging his armour for something sturdier in a chain shirt, and swapping his short bow for a longbow, he waited patiently on the road for his comapnions.

The group left by midday.  As they began to leave, Alexander took one last look at the baron's new building. On the balcony he saw Syra watching him. She smiled charmingly at the ranger as he left, and gave one quick wave as he disappeared with his group down the main street and off into their next adventure.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 30, 2007)

The trip was uneventful, but difficult, as the party and their gnome companions had to trail blaze across uneven land. The ground began to become hilly after the third day, and a rain came down causing some of the already wet land to become marshy. The group trudged along, completely frustrated by their slow progress, when a piercing scream shattered the stillness.

One of the gnomes on the flanks had a snake-like, gray tendril wrapped around his neck. He gave one more shout, but the tendril yanked him into a pool of dirty water. The liquid writhed unnaturally, and before anyone could react, the gnome's screams and thrashings stopped and his skin began to dissolve to the bone. The liquid pool then moved towards the party.

_Tendrils, Pool, Flesh dissolving..._

"For the all consuming fires! What's that?!"

Alexander looked around for a fallen branch or a stone, anything which could serve as a weapon; the way in which the gnome's flesh was dissolved didn't suggest that his "fangs" would remain usable after hitting it.  He did see some large branches from dead trees that could be ripped off and used as either batons or spears.

Meanwhile, Silas choked down rising nausea as he saw the gnome's flesh stripped from his body.  " 'Ware, my friends!" he called out, pointing towards the small pool.  Seeing Alexander casting about for a weapon he yelled, "Alexander!"  Silas tossed his quarterstaff to the warrior and, keeping well away from the pool, drew a torch from his pack and began to light it.  _I hope fire is effective against this abomination._

Alexander turned to face the... creature... caustic pond... whatever it was... and when it came near enough, the half orc struck at it.

"Prepare to retreat! I'm not sure if we can harm this!"

(Player's Question to DM: Does the "thing" leave a trail of dissolved stone? grass?...DM's answer: Why yes it does!) 

Everyone stoof back as Alexander attacked the creature. He struck true, but his staff dissolved as soon as he made contact, although the force of the blow seemed to have angered it. The creature struck at Alexander with a tendril, but the half-orc nimbly danced aside.

"Let us not bother with this distraction," the nimble elf priest suggested. "Surely we can out pace it?"

_Damn it!... Lucky it didn't get my flesh._

Holding the churned piece of wood Alexander started a cautious retreat, trying to evade the creature.

"I don't like leaving it able to make its way into some unsuspecting village but I fear that we have little that we can do against it.  Does anyone know what that thing is?"  Silas also retreat alongside Alexander, grasping the lit torch as if it were a weapon.  

*"Run!"* Shouted Phly Loughphray. The group of adventurers and gnomes decided this was an excellent idea.

After exhausting themselves, they left the creature behind and out of sight. Thankfully no one got stuck in the mud. It took two more miserable, rainy days for everyone to reach Loughphray Burrows, the underground settlement of the gnomes. The people there seemed happy to see help arrive, although they sometimes threw a wary glance in Rix's direction.

Rix scowled, although he appraised the fortifications with a deprecating eye.  Gnomes always lacked something when it came to their defenses.  When given wary and unapproving looks, the kobold gave an air of utter disdain and reproach for the gnomes, as if they were below him, passing them by as if they were nonexistant.

The gnomes had dug a series of living areas inside the hills, although barracks and towers were manned outside the settlements. Some of the towers seemed quickly patched up, as if damaged before. Alexander had some trouble fitting into the tunnels, but otherwise managed himself well. After a day of rest, Silas was given a new quarterstaff that a gnome craftsman helped create from the abjurer's specifications.

Indifferent about where his quest has taken him this time, Alexander looked at the patched up towers with a critical eye... _Death traps for the defenders._ When he was informed that the barracks and living quarters are inside the hills, he struggled to contain a caustic critique: The kobolds could break in wherever they please within the complex through tunneling.

The party received a briefing from Harindan Loughphray, the clan leader of the hills. "Thank you for coming, adventurers. I've been told about your talents from Phly. Recently we've suffered badly from several attacks from goblins and kobolds. The kobold attacks have been the toughest, and we've suffered some horrible damage to our defenses. I doubt we can take another one or two assaults. I am hoping that we can go on the offensive using you as our shock troops. The two threats are coming from the Hound Totem clan of goblins southeast of here, and the kobold tribes to the southwest. The goblins have a population of a few hundred people, but we recently discovered the headquarters of their shaman who is uniting them. He has done so by finding a valuable totem staff, which is an important symbol of clan leadership and an item from the Hound Totem clan's mythology. Kill the shaman, or steal his totem staff, and the goblins will fall into chaos. Or we hope, anyway. We will pay 100gp to each of you if you present us with either the shaman's head or his totem staff. Also, the goblins have been getting new equipment lately. Find out who their supplier is and bring back proof, and we'll throw in an extra 50gp each."

"The kobolds are a greater mystery to us. We have always fought with the Lizard Scale, Hill Delver, and Two Horned tribes. Now a fourth tribe has appeared and quickly dominated the other three. This group is called the Dragon Eye tribe, and has somehow dominated its neighbors to the point that they are willing to conduct suicidal attacks against us. We know we have wiped out a huge number of Lizard Scale, Hill Delver, and Two Horned kobolds, but they keep coming and we are nearly exhausted. Kobolds are not insane, so we do not understand why they would be willing to kill themselves in futile mass assaults in order to destroy us. Find out what is going and try to break the control of the Dragon Eye tribe. We do not know their base of operations, but we know they are somewhere to the southwest. The kobolds still number close to a thousand, while we are down to a population of six hundred. Stop these kobold attacks and be rewarded with 200gp each."

"So gentlemen. Where will you go first?"

Rix thought of what he knew about the various kobold tribes.  He knew that the kobolds met in the abandoned town were refugees from the Lizard Scale tribe, although they fled the area due to an attack of goblins. They did not mention other kobolds, and the rogue did not ask for more information before he left them. The Lizard Scale tribe was the stronger of the tribes in this area, followed by the Hill Delver tribe and the Two Horned tribe. Rix had never heard of the Dragon Eye tribe before, so they were probably from somewhere further west and beyond the hills.

After the day of rest, during the briefing by Harindan Loughphray, Rix listened at the tales of the goblin tribes creating problems for the gnomes.  _Better than for the kobolds._  Although the information that the various kobold tribes were being forced under the heel of this Dragon Eye tribe caused him to listen more closely.  It was rare for his kin to hurl themselves without avail at gnomes. They preferred ambush and hit-and-run tactics to destroy the morale of their enemies.  Although, now that he thought about it, this endless assault method had a sort of demoralizing effect nonetheless.

"Have you been expanding your paltry little hill into the lands of the goblins or my kin?  That would certainly invite enmity from both, particularly goblins, they are brutish territorial creatures without a sense of proper community."

The gnome leader ignored his tone and answered, "There are always skirmishes between the kobolds, goblins, and us. Occasionally it breaks out into a larger conflict, but this is different somehow. The kobolds and goblins became united at about the same time and avoided attacks against each other, concentrating solely on us. It is very unusual for kobolds and goblins to avoid combat against one another, but perhaps they've reached an agreement of sorts."

_Shaman's head... Totem staff... Dragon Eye chieftan's head..._

"So... should we cut the goblin's head before they rise? Or should we stop the flow of kobold attacks before they wipe out the community?" Alexander asksed the clan leader. _Kobolds and goblins won't remain united for long, if the kobolds are weakened, the goblins migh jump at their throat... Once the strongest wolf is wounded, the others will prey on him, growing reckless in their attack._ "Kobolds should be our priority."

"By the way... just in case: we are *not* cannon fodder"

Silas gathered the party in the corner of the meeting room and conferred with his companions.  "It seems to me that with more solid information concerning the goblins we should begin there, even though the kobolds seem the greater threat.  I hesitate to go stumbling about the woods and hills where the kobolds are known to roam with little information to direct our steps to the lair of the Dragon Eye tribe.  Though if the gnomes cannot survive another wave of attacks from the kobolds..."  With a shrug Silas trailed off as he realized he was beginning to argue for both sides.  "What say you, Rix?"

"Silas has it correct, the goblins are what we know about. If we can cut off the head of the goblin tribes, they will collapse upon themselves. Then, I can meet with the kobolds and we'll see where that goes." Rix glared at the gnome, the disdain for him and his kin easily apparent.

"I guess we shouldn't let a minor threat grow..." Alexander didn't look happy at the turn of events, fighting two fronts isn't something he was used to.

He turned to the gnome, "Can the community stand another kobold attack while we are working on the goblin tribes?"

"We can try and probably have a better chance," was the answer. "The kobolds have been attempting assaults on our outer defenses ever since we've flooded some of their tunnels they had been digging in order to get to us. Ironically, they've had more success this way after we drowned out many of their diggers. On the other hand, we lost so many of our own men after the kobolds collapsed a tunnel on us trying to do the same that defense is just about all we can handle right now."

_I'm not sure to like it but... The one last resource would be collapsing all the tunnels to the surface until the threat is gone, making breath-grates at hidden locations at the surface._

Alexander thought quietly, pondering upon who knew what... waiting for someone to propose a better (and not that risky) alternative...

_Once the prey refuges in its hole, the only exit are the wolf's jaws..._

"It seems we are mostly in agreement then."  Silas glanced over at the two elves to see if they had anything to add.  "And rested.  Are we ready to set out?"

The party was in agreement and headed off, successfully following the map given to them by the gnomes. It took two uneventful days of following a small creek in the hills before a valley opened up below, showing a large wooden stockade, which was the headquarters of the goblin shaman. The stockade had nine different buildings, and a two-level wooden structure standing in the center. It was still a quarter of a mile away from the party's position, and the party members could see humanoid activity on the 15-foot walls watching for signs of approaching danger. There also did not appear to be any vegetation around the walls that they might use for cover. It would be difficult to find a way inside without the adventurers being caught.

The stockade looked well built, and the keener eyes had doubts that it was goblin in origin, but this was still the place indicated by the gnome map.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 30, 2007)

*Chapter 2- Illusions*

"Approaching during the day would be foolish at best, although at night we'd would still have to be cautious once we get closer.  Goblins can see in the dark up to a certain point."  Rix hunched down, making him no higher than most of the taller folks' shins.

"We have little resources at our disposal for this venture," Rix clicked his nails once, what could be taken as a scowl on his face.  "A fire might draw their attention to one side, then we could scale the opposite wall.  Fifteen feet is not so high with the knotted-rope and a grappling hook."  The dragonkin nodded towards Alexander's pack which had both of those mentioned tools.

"I imagine the central building is where the shaman houses himself as well.  We might as well set up camp on this ridge for a short time, watch their activities and remain out of sight.  The more we know, the better, we're already at quite the disadvantage."

"Your strategem is sound Rix," Kel said amicably as he settled unto to the ground to watch the camp.

"Rix and I should move first in case any guard stays in spite of the fire. We'd bring him down, and then the rest of you can get up there so that we may continue into the building," Alexander shifted his weight from one foot to another and reluctantly added: "A neat plan indeed Rix"

"We must find somewhere to remain until darkness falls..." Alexander started scanning the terrain, searching for any covered place before the barren land besides the goblin fortress. And he added a thought that had been floationg on his mind, "...depending on the numbers of guards we observe in the meantime, our plans might change. We might have better luck waiting for someone to enter the stronghold, or, however improbable, the shaman to come out of it."

Silas nodded.  "A fair plan, indeed.  Though my vision at night is highly impaired I think I can manage.  Now about this fire.  Are we setting it away from the stockade with the hopes they will send someone out to investigate?  Or are we attempting to set the stockade itself afire?"

"It will be difficult to set the wall on fire. Perhaps if we can observe a while longer we may notice a weakness we have not yet. Alexander, perhaps we should scout around to view it from different angles, since it may reveal something we've missed."

The party spent the rest of the day observing, and into an uneventful night. The adventurers weren't impressed by the goblins' sense of watch duty. They switched guards on the ramparts every four hours, but the guards on the wall tended to relieve themselves whenever they felt like, not always waiting for their replacements. During the late afternoon a contingent of six goblins went out on a feeble patrol and came back an hour later. There didn't seem to be a password to enter, and the double doors were opened when they were sighted returning. Overall, it seemed they had less of a sense of the military than what their well-designed fort would indicate.

"Well that tells a story eh? But can we use any of the story to our advantage?" Kel mused as the evening darkened. "Discounting their ability to see in the dark, is there any reason why we shouldn't move out tonight? If we're going to use fire as our cover could Rix perhaps sneak around to the other side of the fort, light something on fire and distract them while the rest of us get over the wall?"

The party estimated the size of the structure and realized that the stockade was roughly circular, and nearly 250 feet in diameter. The goblins used a minimum amount of torch light inside the fort and along the top of the outer wall.

Alexander nodded at Kel's words after this observation. "We could move in tonight, but where should we create the distraction?" Alexander let his words hang in the air a couple of seconds and added: "Rix is right, scouting the walls is necessary before we do anything. Aside from finding possible weaknessess on the walls we coud eliminate some guards without rising the alarm with a fire, and therefore not have all the fortress awake."

"Do any of you have oil?  That would be the easiest way to secure a fire, otherwise we would need torches and something easily flammable, dry brush for instance."  Rix nodded towards the half-orc, "Why don't the three of you scrounge up some dry brush that we can move easily, tie it together if you have to.  So we can set the fire up swiftly. A few lit torches into dry brush placed near that section," the kobold gestured towards the eastern side of the stockade, "should stir up enough of a fire to give us a chance to climb the western side.  For now, that's the idea, although Alexander and I will scout out the surroundings and see if there's a better location."

During scouting, Rix and Alexander discovered that there were several spots, from all directions of the fort, where they could light a fire that would be somewhat contained. Anywhere outside these spots would likely start a fire that would burn through the rest of the surrounding forest. The closest area of concealment was on the western side of the stockade, where shrubs and trees were only 30 feet away. The doors to the stockade were on the northern side.

When Alexander returned from scouting he informed the others of what had been discovered. "The western side will provide cover from where we can make a rush to the wall, then Rix should set afire some bushes by the western side... combined with green leaves, we want plenty of smoke so that they notice the fire"

Then he commented to Rix: "After litting the fire the safest would be for you to make it to the western wall by the fortress' south." 

_But..._

"Once we are done with the shaman we shouldn't have trouble escaping... right?"  The party looked hopeful, but none answered his question.

When night fell Rix lit a fire more than 100 feet from the eastern side of the stockade. The kobold ran back as fast as he could, heading towards where the party had gathered. It took about five or six minutes for the fire to really take hold, causing a shout from the goblins on watch.

The goblins on the western side moved to check out the distraction, allowing Alexander to rush forward with his grapple and rope, catch hold of the top of the wall, and climb up. He peered over the top and noticed that the immediate area was clear of goblins, then signaled the rest to come up. Rix got back just as Silas made it over the top, and climbed the rope behind the abjurer.

The party was now on the top of the defensive wall. A ladder and a half-dozen buildings could be seen below, the largest lying in the center. They counted around 20 visible goblins, which were either opposite of the group or heading to the eastern wall to view the glowing flames.

Silas quickly scanned the interior of the stockade looking for a good hiding place and a location to retreat to and make a stand if that should become necessary. He moved to the ladder, but saw movement.

Rix smiled, _stupid goblins, easy enough so far._  In a sibilant whisper, "That way," pointing out the ladder, "the quicker we get this over with, the better." 

Silas held Rix back with a hand gesture, as two goblins walked by the bottom of the ladder and towards where their comrades were gathering to watch the fire. After they disappeared around a building, Alexander and Rix climbed down the ladder followed by the rest of the party. They headed towards the central buidling, and hid in the shadows created by its side and near the side of another structure. The building had double doors on the first floor, but no windows. It was rectangular in shape, although a balcony hovered on the second floor, hanging over the front doors. This was likely used by the shaman to make announcements to the troops when assembled.

Silas stayed close to the wall and did his best to blend within its shadow.  He pointed up at the balcony.  "Think we can get up there?"

At Silas' words Alexander grinned and pulled out the grappling hook again, looking out for any goblin movement.  As none was noticed, Alexander swung his rope and grapple, successfully connecting with the balcony. He went up first, followed by the rest of the group. It got pretty crowded by the time that Silas pulled up the rear. A pair of doors were accessible from the balcony, leading into the second floor.

Silas returned Alexander's grin and crouched out of the way of the door to give Rix free access to it. He glanced out over the stockade, keeping an eye on the goblins gazing out at the fire.

Rix fished out a slender set of lockpicks from his pack and examined the door, checking for traps. Finding none, he opened the doors to reveal a meeting room. A simple, but large chair rested in front of the party, dominating a rectangular table and seven, smaller chairs. The room was 30 feet long, by 20 feet wide. Doors led to the south, east, and west.

Kel carefully moved into the room and, now that he was inside and the moonlight couldn't give him away, drew his long sword, "Huntress guide my steps tonight, let the hunt be swift and deadly." he intoned quietly in a rich sing-song voice.

Rix moved to investigate one of the doors, while Kel strode boldly beside him, standing ready to gaurd him from any attack.

"Which door?" Alexander unsheathed his scimitar quietly as he entered the room, and froze still for a moment to listen...Trying to hear where the goblins might be.

Silas gripped his staff and stepped into the room. He began to review words of divine power, just in case they stumbled into combat.

Rix combed the room over with his trained eye... suredly the largest chair was where the shaman would sit during council. The three doors were of interest however.

Although Rix and Alexander heard nothing from the other two doors, they detected the sound of quick shuffling and muffled talk from the door to the east (left side from those entering from the balcony). It sounded like a few people moving around, although they couldn't discern what was being said.

There was nothing else found in the room. Although, it was observed that the door to the west was closer to the balcony than the door to the east.

Alexander moved his head towards towards Rix to be certain that he caught the sound proceding from the eastern door, and added in hushed tones: "See if that one is his room" -he motioned with his scimitar to the western door- "I'll keep guarding the other door."

He motioned for the others to be ready to defend either of the doors.

Rix nodded to Alexander, checked the other door over with trained ease, then opened the lock with ease and found the room empty. He motioned for the rest of the party to follow him inside. The room was similar in dimensions to the last one, 20 feet wide east to west, while 30 feet wide north to south. A small, plain bed lied in the southwest corner. A tall, thin closet lied open against the east wall, although it was currently open and empty. The blankets on the bed were thrown to the side, and a dirty nightshirt lied on the floor. A cabinet had several drawers open, as if someone went through their clothes quickly. It looked like someone left in a hurry.

Kel moved back into the chamber with the three doors, his long sword held loosely in his hand. Going to the door that Alexander had been about to crack open, he waited alongside Alexander while the kobold did his thing.


In a hush, raspy voice Alexander asked, "Ready to take our chances?" He motioned towards the door the shuffling came from, "Or should we lure them here?".

As Kel opened his mouth to debate whether or not to enter the other room, the eastern door opened, and a humanoid with the head of a hyena poked its head into the room. Upon seeing the party he growled something, threw open the door, and moved to attack, followed by two other dog-headed creatures. The first one wielded a battle-axe, while its two comrades moved to attack with clubs.

Rix dodged under the table, hoping to put good cover between himself and the hyena-like creatures and hoping that they would focus on the tall folk.

Silas took a step back from the creatures and casted _shield_.

Alexander nimbly dodged two of the creatures, the one with the battle-axe missing the half-orc and lodging itself into and through the room's table, causing Rix's eyes to widen in surprise. The hyena-headed being ripped the axe out of the surface and turned to meet Alexander's counter-attack, but too late...

Alexander drove his scimitar deep into his enemy's chest with deadly strength and precision, causing the humanoid to cough a stream of blood and fall dead.  Alexander took the brunt of a savage club attack, but was immediately healed by a quick-thinking Kel.

Swiftly removing the scimitar from under the hyena-man's ribs, while he ignored the one in front of him, Alexander turned to the gnoll who just hit him, both stabbing under its ribs and slashing at its shoulder.

"Capture the other one!" He yelled.

Alexander killed the second creature before it moved to strike at him. The third and final hyena-faced creature backed off from the party and moved out of the room and into the balcony. Silas fired a crossbow bolt, but missed it as the bolt soared over the creature's head and past the balcony. Kel also missed with the flat of his longsword, as the creature ran past his position by the doors to the outside. Rix fired his own weapon, striking it on the shoulder. It snarled, dropped its club, and leapt off the balcony to land below.

Alexander dropped his scimitar and made haste to the balcony while taking his longbow into his hands.  Alexander notched an arrow and let fly, hitting the enemy in between its shoulder blades. The creature fell to its knees and died from its wounds.

The party's adrenaline began to dissipate. But they had a problem. There were two dead hyena-headed creatures in the room, and one below the balcony. Also, a large gash was visible in the wooden table of the room they were standing in. And they didn't know how much longer the fire would distract the goblins...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 30, 2007)

*Chapter 2- Illusions (and introducing Dartis!)*

Silas followed after Alexander and quickly secured his weapon.  "Alexander, your rope..."  He motioned towards the edge of the balcony and the dog-headed creature below.  "We need to get that body up here to hide it.  And quickly!"  He looked back to the room to see if the sounds of their combat attracted other attention.

"Search for something that could be the Shaman's Staff," added Alexander as he lodged the grapple into the balcony to descend for the corpse.

Alexander climbed down into the courtyard and tied the body quickly to the end of the rope. Before climbing back up, he tossed the creature's club to the balcony, which was caught by Silas. He climbed up, and with the help of Silas, began to haul up the corpse with the creaking cord. The corpse was almost to the top when a small group of goblins in leather armor and carrying swords walked underneath the balcony. Silas and Alexander silently held the rope, sweat beading on their foreheads from the exertion of holding the body steady and quiet. Finally, the group continued on and around the building, causing the duo to breathe easier and pull the body the rest of the way up. The half-orc wiped a drop of sweat from his forehead. _"That was a close one..."_ 


Silas and Alexander checked the new room to the east while Rix checked the west room once more. The eastern room was 30 feet north to south, and 20 feet east to west. Three floor mats lied close to the southern wall. A small desk was in the southwest corner, but held nothing of interest except for some parchment and writing utensils. Silas took a moment to relax and sigh with relief at avoiding detection by the goblins. While continuing his search, Silas did notice a letter written in a foreign language and pocketed it for later study.  _If only I had a moment to examine it with my magics it may reveal some important information._  He sighs wistfully then glances over at Alexander.  "Find anything?"

"Found nothing, What about you? If the dogs were searching for the staff we should have waited for them to face the goblins and cover us... too late for that."

Silas tugged the letter from where he had tucked it.  "A letter.  I should be able to decipher it when I have a few minutes in a safe place.  Unless you can read it...?  Silas held the letter out for Alexander's inspection.  At Alexander's comments Silas shrugged.  "Maybe they were working with the goblins.  The shaman may have used them to hold onto his position and power."  He shrugged again.


Meanwhile, on searching the western room again, Rix discovered a large sack underneath the bed, which wasn't explored before. A quick search of the cabinet revealed mostly old clothes, but Rix also found a plain amber stone (worth about 10 gp). Rix moved to check on Alexander and Silas, a smile on his face as he happily noticed that he could hear coins clinking inside the sack.  But then his ears detected someone talking and approaching from outside the southern door.


Rix froze, "Silence!"  His whisper was more a command.  He drew his crossbow, pointing it towards the southern door.  "Someone is coming. Alexander, flank the door," he whispered again.  He fell back to a concealed location, his crossbow ready to fire.

Silas quickly stuffed the letter into his tunic and grasped his quarterstaff with both hands preparing for battle. Silas then moved to the side of the door opposite of Alexander.

Kel hid in the room with the bed, while Silas and Alexander flanked either side of the door. Rix watched from his hidden spot as the door opened and five goblins entered ahead of a sixth wearing shamanic clothing and carrying a primitively decorated staff.

As the first two goblins entered Alexander yelled "Now!" Unfortunately, the half-orc lost his grip on his scimitar, which took off like a thrown projectile and nearly slashed a gash into Silas. The abjurer was unaffected by the close call, and promptly smashed in the head of the closest goblin.

Rix fired at a startled goblin and caught him just under the jaw, felling him. From his prone position he coolly loaded another bolt.

The shamanic goblin took a step back and ordered his three remaining guards to push forward as he raised his staff and points it towards the party.

Loading another bolt, Rix aimed at the shaman, hoping that his companions could deal with the lead goblins easily enough. 

Silas gritted his teeth as he realized Alexander's misfortune and his close call, and swung again.

Alexander, unable to help the humor of the ridiculous situation, half-smiled and shooted out to Silas a "Sorry!" _Thanks, you dog headed bastard,_ he thought as he retrieved the battleaxe he had taken from the dead gnoll.

Rix fired his crossbow bolt, but missed the goblin shaman. The humanoid makes a grotesque smirk, pointed his staff at Rix and said _"Diraak"_. Suddenly the room was pitched in a darkness so thick that it partially blinded even those that could normally see without light.

Silas swung his staff blindly, connecting with something hard that caused him to loose his grip and drop his weapon. Alexander thrusts in the direction of where the nearest goblin was last and was answered by a shrill shriek and a cry in an unknown language. He dropped the corpse off his punch dagger, but suddenly gasped in pain as a blade glanced off his ribs.

Kel whispered a pray to The Huntress, also known as the Rider, a glow of light then forming around his body, dispelling the darkness.

Rix had helf his action, but with the room lit fired once more and dropped another goblin.

One goblin stood left, looking as if he was about to run.  However, the goblin shaman was no longer visible in the doorway, although you the hard steps of boots fleeing downstairs were heard.

Rix darted out onto the balcony, reloading his crossbow and keeping his head down, "I'll see if I can cut off an escape this way, maybe run him down." 

"Vermin!" Alexander spitted out as he, ignoring both the remaining goblin and the wound on his flesh, took up the chase down the stairs, ready to fall onto the shaman.

Silas shot Kel a grin in thanks for the light, then turned towards the sole remaining goblin.  His eyes flicked to Kel and back to the goblin as he said, "You're in for it now, my little friend."  Though he was still grinning, his eyes were cold.  Knowing Kel could deal with the goblin quickly Silas reached down to scoop up his staff.

The lone goblin seemed to understand Silas' words and turns to run, but not before the blade of Kel pierced it through the back.

The abjurer then ran down the stairs, following Alexander. He was shocked to see Alexander a good distance away and so separated from the party. The half-orc was already down the stairs and running towards the goblin shaman and a several panicked goblins, while the shaman was desperately trying to open the front doors to the building.

Seeing the danger. the shaman yelled a command to the group of five confused goblins. They didn't have time to draw weapons when the half-orc began to attempt to run by them. In desperation, they leapt at Alexander, frantically clawing at his limbs and back in an effort to stop his charge, but with a roar the half-orc ignores them, slamming into the elder goblin's back.

The doors to the outside courtyard exploded open, six goblins and an enraged half-orc sprawling across the earth outside. A scimitar landed blade-down into the earth within arms reach of Alexander as he drug himself up. Alexander looked up to see Kel waving to him from the balcony, just as Rix fired a crossbow, catching the goblin shaman with a deep wound into his back, and interrupting another darkness spell from his staff.

Alexander was now among a group of enemies, alone it would seem, except for an abjurer bearing down on the backs of the recovering goblins.

Silas: _If we don't end this quickly the whole camp will be roused and we'll be done for..._ (DM's note: Yep!)

In a fury, Silas rushed down the stairs and charged towards the goblins hoping to take advantage of their disarray.  He brandished his quarterstaff and swung at the first goblin he came to.  Meanwhile, Kel took a chance and leapt down, taking damage but not breaking any bones.

_Huntress... Grant me the strength and the swiftness needed for what lies ahead..._ Alexander stood up, grasping the scimitar to help himself, ready to face off whatever came his way... be it goblins or be it death. _This is the only chance we have, as soon as we get it, we get out._

Rix calmly reloaded his crossbow, took aim at the shaman and loosened another bolt which missed.

The shaman saw Rix loading another bolt and pointed his staff upwards at the same time. _"Diraak."_ Everthing around Rix became as dark as night, limiting his ability to see. Rix fired once more at the last known location of the goblin before navigating blindly through the room and towards the stairs.

As the shaman cast his spell, and Rix disappeared in a globe of magical darkness. Alexander watched the shaman's triumphant sneer disappear as a bolt flew downwards and struck the goblin in the shoulder. Two goblins missed the half-orc as he charged forward, although a third's blow glanced off a shoulder.

Silas was also struck with a weak slice, and Kel took a slash across an arm. 

Silas swung desperately at his attacker, felling him. Kel did the same, his swing killing his opponent.

The goblin shaman noticed that Alexander was almost upon him, but only had time to shriek in fear as the half-orc sliced off his right hand with his punch dagger, then nearly cleaved his torso in two with his scimitar with two critically amazing hits. As the goblin shaman fell, so did his staff. The remaining goblins stared at it greedily as they moved to claim the symbolic item for theirselves.

Kel recited a prayer (the spell _bless_) to the Huntress as he moved.

Though Silas was focused on the combat around him, a small portion of his mind seized upon the words of the fallen goblin shaman.  _Diraak.  Diraak.  I wonder what language that is?_ Silas moved in Alexander's wake, ready to strike any nearby goblin a hefty clout from his quarterstaff.  "The staff.  The staff... muttered Silas under his breath.


Alexander freed his left hand to reach out for the staff. Jaws clenched, biting hard to drive off the pain, Alexander started a cautious retreat towards the fortress' wall.
Not wanting to waste his diminished strength, he shifted to a defensive position, knocking blades off their path to his flesh and growling low. As he moved, he yelled out "Retreat!"

Kel attacked the nearest goblin, injuring it. With a grunt, the elf avoided the goblin's counter-swing and joined Alexander in flight.

Silas swung at the goblin that was attacking Alexander, felling it with a sickening strike to the neck from his quarterstaff.

Suddenly the party felt energized and hopeful as Rix also appeared, and shooting another crossbow bolt, connecting with and dropping another goblin.

Alexander led the party to the closest portion of the wall, which happened to be next to the main doors. The large doors of the stockade looked heavy, but could be opened with a strong push. Unfortunately, a large wooden beam hung across the back of the doors, making it impossible to open without lifting it off its metal hangers. As the party struggled to lift the beam off, a horn was blown from where they had just retreated, most likely from the injured gobling they had left.

A large group of enraged goblins appeared and poured towards the party, funneled between two long, wooden buildings. With a strong heave from Kel and Alexander, the wooden beam was finally removed. The party struggled to push open the main doors, which inched slowly open as the mob approached...

Seeing the goblin horde bearing down on them Silas, with renewed vigor, threw his weight and strength into opening the stockade gates.  As soon as it was wide enough to slip through he said, "Go! Go!" then slipped through himself.  He made a dash for the cover of the treeline.

Looking over his shoulder, Alexander sighed. He would have wanted nothing more than showing to those cowardly vermin the power of a servant of the Huntress... but it is to no avail... _Sometimes my desires go against her words..._ Wounded as he was, and holding what he was holding, he couldn't afford a savage death in a retributive blaze.

_Good night then._

Alexander hastily ran for the shield of the green wilderness.

The party flew into the woods, small parties of goblins in pursuit. After an hour of running combat, they were able to successfully lose their pursuers along with a trail of bleeding goblins. Another hour went by, and the group began to feel safe, taking a moment to rest at the banks of a swiftly flowing creek that was 20 feet wide and near some tall trees. They believed there may be a safer place to cross further north, but there the current looked dangerously strong. As they drank from the waters they heard the sound of hounds barking in the distance. Worgs, Alexander realized.

At the first bark, Alexander rises with a sudden move and stood still for a pair of seconds... reminiscent of an animal who feels some alteration in the environment. "Lupines possessed by evil spirits... and goblins that ride them." 

"They might sound as if they are far in the distance, but they have demons of wind on their legs..." Alexander starts retrieving the two coils of rope he had, removing the grapple from the one tied to it, along with his bow...

"Evil spirits?"  Silas shook his head wearily, his energy drained from the last few hours.  "What do you suggest we do?"

"They are corrupted hunters..." Alexander affixed firmly the end of one of the coils of rope to an arrow with some leather cords. "So maybe they dare cross the creek," he set the arrow on his bow, pulled with great strenght, and shot at the trunk of one of the trees on the next shore. "But only once they know were we crossed it... and what kind of madman would swim with this current?". 

Holding the rope with one hand, he tied the other end onto a harness around his chest. "No one will swim. I'll cross once all others have crossed, helped by your pull." He returned the grapple and the other rope to the backpack, as well as put the bow to its place.

"Can't best their flesh, so best their cunning... or you are dead," All the while, Kel and Rix cleaned the sorrounding area, erasing as much of trail the party had left here.

As he remembered the beastial creatures from when the orcs and their goblins destroyed his tribe, a raven grin spread across Rix's face.  Should he see one, he would have been more than happy to plant a few bolts into one.

"Once you have the rope affixed, I may be the swiftest to go across.  I may not even need to swim, but just scale across the rope."  He secured his gear tightly, lashing his weapons closely to his pack.

The kobold went across first, then ensured the rope was secured properly on the other side. It began to come loose after Silas came across, but with Rix's help the rope is tied 
strongly against the middle of a large tree. The rest of the group came across afterwards, Alexander guarding the rear. The party fled further up a nearby hill, stopping in time to look down and see a couple of worgs with goblin riders sniffing at the bank they had just left. With another howl the worgs are led by their riders in a fruitless search for a way to cross. Happily, the party was able to continue, and arrived at the gnome hills without further incident and collect their reward.

A few other Dorinthians had made a home out of one of the chambers inside the gnome tunnels. Baron Dartis Kalnian, an experienced warrior and member of Dorinth's royal family, stepped from the cavern the Dorinthian volunteers made into their home and asked to be able add his combat expertise to the group.

The goblin totem staff was supposed to be a goblin artifact capable of causing the sun to disappear, earthquakes to be felt, and death magic to destroy its enemies. As Horacios 
Tanastigan, the gnomish expert on enchantments, discovered, the staff's magic was actually a fake. A wand of darkness was hidden in the shaft of a normal staff and was 
activated with a command word. It was suggested that the staff was a faked copy of a possibly existent artifact and that the wand simulated one of the legendary items' effects. This allowed the shaman to claim leadership of the tribes. Horacios' chuckle disappeared as he explains these facts and seems to be disturbed by what they mean. He expressed a doubt that a goblin shaman could have created such a thing. Horacios handed the wand back to Alexander, then threw the now-worthless staff away.

Next stop: Kobolds!


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 31, 2007)

*Hi*

I've read a few posts and it looks like a good story. I hope you don't mind if I pick up a few spoilers along the way, I'll try not to use any ooc knowlege in character.
It's funny, and it explains a lot about the current party's affection for the elves, but I didn't know that Kel had actually been a member of the party. I guess that makes Barok's attitude all the more jarring . I also wasn't aware that the party had started out as entirely non-human and that the campaign which turned out to be about a war of liberation for a human nation from human enemies had started out so differently (Though I guess it still runs circles around the main problem, probably since the main enemies are too tough to deal with for now). That changes my perspective on the game a little and makes it all the more interesting.
Anyway... Good work. Keep it up. I'll be reading (If you let me )


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 1, 2007)

You are free to read all you want and make posts, as are others.  The past clues are important to the overall story, and I don't think Barok would have been completely oblivious to those events since he has been travelling with the group for some time now.  And yes, we went from an entirely non-human party trying to save the humans to an almost entirely human party now.  Quite some changes.  Not all those humans, interestingly enough, are Dorinthians, however.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 1, 2007)

The first move that Alexander made when he arrived was to find out if some kobold movements against the gnomes were perceived, but he heard no further news from Dartis, who was among the initial welcomers.  

The young man who approached the group upon their return had all the look of the aristocracy of Dorinthia. The tall bearing and look of confidence was often manifested as arrogance. But the man moved with a subtle grace and fluidity, perhaps indicitive of many ball-room dances.

However, as he talked the party could see that he was no foppish court dandy. His armor was sweat-stained and riven in several places. The ease of his movements were due to years in the saddle. A well worn bow lied across his back and a decorated, but well used sword hung at his belt. No, this was not some sycophant of the king, but a member of the nobility that had maintained the tradition of mounted might that had kept Dorinthia strong for many years.

As he continued his discussion, a genuine smile was on his lips and he extended his hand several times in greeting to each party member, only to lower it when greeted by simple nods. The smile never left though.

"Greetings. Baron Dorin has asked me to join you in doing what we can to continue the fight. I am Baron Dartis Kalnian. The title still comes new to my tongue. I am the last of my house it seems." He said this as the smile faded from his face. "So, until my lands are no longer under the shadow of Tallione, please call me Dartis. Now I have a bow and a sword and wish to use them in defense of my home land in whatever mannner I may. To what end are we to put them?"

Kel greeted Dartis Kalnian with indifference _Why am I doing this?_ He thought to himself as introductions were made. _Huntress guide my steps. I hope that I am interpreting your wishes correcty._  Without a word, the elf moved towards the back of the group, then disappeared to go meditate.

Alexander nodded at the aristocratic human, and drily said. "Welcome." He didn't really know what to think about the young man for the time being. Two weeks ago he'd have been outright hostile to him... but after meeting his current companions, and Syra.  Well, times had changed him.

"Well met, Dartis Kalnian.  I am Silas Eyrstan."  Silas continued to talk with Dartis, and specifically asked him about his military service and revealed to him that he served in a unit at the Last Stand.  However, the difference in social class kept Silas from becoming too chatty or familiar until he got to know him better.

"Well met, countryman. I served mostly on the southern border with Tallione for much of the past few years. I too was at the Last Stand, and my commander sent me back to Faircreek with the warning. It was thus that I lost my horse. But come, tell me more of your service."

Silas seemed pleased at Baron Dartis Kalnian's interest in his past duties.  "Lord Kalnian, I served as adjunct to Sir Martin, connected to the Dorinthian Foot."  His face took a grim cast.  "Sir Martin, gods rest his soul, sent me with missives back towards Baron Dorin's command tent just before the lines broke."  He met Dartis' eye and added, "We were among the lucky ones that day, it seems, though it was some time after your message was delivered before I was able to make my way back to Fair Creek."

Rix glanced up at the aristocrat, _Sniveling money-grubbers,_ he thought.  He'd been in a bad mood (although who could tell the difference) ever since they returned.  The incursion on the goblin camp had been primarily successful, his plan had gone off soundly and he had put down more than his fair share of the runt-faced creatures.  However, he missed Danica.  Although he was warming up to the half-orc, particularly now that the other stuffy one (Alexander's paladin sister) was no longer around.  _Imagine that. I'm warming up to being party to a half-orc companion._  He hated orcs, although this one was different.

However, returning to the gnomish enclave had left Rix rife with internal strife.  He was helping gnomes!  They might as well burn in the pits of the Dragon's gut for what he wished, although the current crises possibly had created some internal strife that he might be able to play up and use to help plunge the race into chaos.  The thought tickled him.

He faced back to the aristocrat. "I am Vaerixsjach, do your best to leave me be human."  He turned away from this noble born warrior, the thought of noble blood all too painful for the orphaned dragonkin at the moment. He had been noble blooded among his people and now was treated no better than a dog by most.

Moving away at a quick pace, the kobold disappeared into the gnomish community, his hand constantly upon his blade.  He hated this place, he hated gnomes, and now he was supposed to seek out the source of their kobold trouble and stop it.  How he wanted these kobolds to overrun this hovel.

When he thought he was alone, Rix found in the sack he had taken from the goblins 35 platinum pieces, 12 gold pieces, a dull iron ring that might have been worth a gold piece, and a scroll that looked to have magical writing on it.

Silas sighed and frowned as he watched Rix quickly disappear.  _I do not know how to relate to that kobold._  His frowns deepened as he considered his own thoughts.  _Perhaps if I started thinking of him as Rix first rather than 'that kobold'..._  His musings interupted by the arrival of a group of gnomes with an offer of free adventuring geer, and Silas looked over the items and contented himself with refilling the supplies of bolts and travel rations he carried.

Dartis turned to Silas as Rix walked away. "Pleasant little fellow isn't he," he asked Silas with a droll smile. "Of course, he maybe upset and rightfully so at his current situation, but tell me how does a kobold come to be working with Dorinthians, for the cause of the gnomes? That is a riddle that I suppose would explain his sour mood. Though I must confess that I have dealt with few enough kobold to not assume that they are all that grumpy."

Dartis gladly picked through the gnome's extra equipment. "I lost all I had at Kelnar, save what I wore."  He picked out a human-sized buckler, a chain shirt, a dagger, and a water skin and some rations, and after a long search of looking for arrows asked Silas, "Is there somewhere to buy equipment that is not in this pile? There is no pack in my size and I would like more arrows."

Silas looked thoughtful for a moment.  "I can't rightly say why Rix is working on behalf of the Dorinthians.  When the Baron sent out the call for aid he arrived. He has not got on well with the gnomes, though.  Truth be told I worry about us heading into kobold territory with Rix."

"The nearest place I know of to purchase equipment is in the new community founded by the Fair Creek refugees, several days travel away.  Perhaps the gnomes would be able to find you some equipment that isn't included amongst that offered to us."

"These could be useful..." said Alexander as he picked up a pair of daggers, slashing the air, and testing the grip of their handle before storing them; one in his boot and the other at the belt at his back.

"Rix?" Alexander turned around. "Just keep your eyes on him." The half-orc stopped a second, likely considering his words before adding, "He's proven of high value for Fair Creek... And that's what interests him, how much they are disposed to pay for him."

_Father Ravil suggested I should let him be when I presented him my doubts... I'm doubting less, am I getting my sense of smell dulled? Or did I catch a wrong scent about Rix the first time?_

"Who knows what's breeding in his skull... know that he is a crafty lizardkin, he is."

Then he departed, coincidentially the same way Rix did. He followed the kobold's trail, but didn't try to make his presence hidden. He planned to join the kobold and ask if he wouldn't want to profit from the gnomes' offered free equipment.

Rix realized Alexander was trailing him and spun around, looking the half-orc in the eye from his four-foot stature.  "Don't follow me, I've got business to attend to and I don't need your eyes crawling on me the entire time.  Go play with the elf or the Baron, or maybe send up a few prayers to the Huntress. Maybe she'll save these obnoxious big-nosed rats."  He gestured around at the gnomish community and stormed away, obviously upset and wanting to be alone.

_He's still Rix... this night... I'll let him be._

Meanwhile, Dartis managed to find a pack that would actually fit him and a few more arrows at a local gnome merchant. Aside from that he spent the next two days conversing with Kel, Alexander and Silas about their last excursion. Besides that, he did as any soldier does between the fighting and tried to catch up on sleeping on eating.

During the same days, Alexander contemplated his previous actions. _This time I was more in tune with the Huntress' way... as were my companions... we are learning to work as a pack..._ When he got a chance, he told Horacius, "Hum... there were some gnolls along with th goblins in the camp..."

He also sought out Harindan Loughphray, going up to him along with the rest of the party and among other things, chiming in with a warning. "I fear alliances between gnolls and goblins... possibly started by the dog-headed ones uniting the tribes... but I know that is difficult to belive. Do you know of any gnoll tribes near this area?"

Both elder gnomes looked concerned when Alexander reported the news. Haracios avoided the topic and shrugged it off, however. Harindan said, "Yes, we have been worried that our recent troubles might have been caused by a third party. We didn't want to believe it, however. It may be that some mercenaries have been hired by this new threat, since normally gnolls can be found more to the east. Please let us know if you find anything else."

(DM's note: At about this time I asked the party why they didn't use the _wand of darkness_ to aid their earlier escape.  The response was basically, whoops...)

Immediately upon getting his own moment of privacy, Silas ducked into an out of the way corner and cast his _Comprehend Languages_ spell and read the letter that he took from the table in the goblin stockade.  
----
Shaman Gaaz,

I demand that you step up your attacks on our enemies. Your hesitation only allows the gnomes to regroup and to enlist outside aid, which has now happened just as I had divined. My envoys will stay with you and observe your preparations for battle. If any harm comes to them I will hold you responsible. Remember, I put you into power with my gifts. I can remove you.

Astraughlay Kondeeistreigh
----
Silas quickly moved to rejoin his companions as they discussed the success of their mission and related information regarding the goblins and their non-goblin allies.

Alexander and Silas located one another, and the half-orc reminded the human abjurer about the letter. "Will you work now in deciphering the paper you found in the fortress?"

Grinning at the timing, the abjurer answered, "Ah, I have already done so!  And to prove it, I shall immediately explain what I have discovered."  Silas then related the contents of the letter to Alexander.  Silas frowned and gave Alexander a sidelong glance.  "Perhaps you should have those cuts looked at.  Goblins are filthy creatures and you wouldn't want the wounds to become infected."

_He's right._ For the first time Alexander spoke out loud what he'd otherwise kept to himself. He nodded affirmatively at Silas' words and added "Forgetting pain, any pain, should never happen... we must get used to pain, but never forget. So commands us the Huntress..."

"I'll ask Kel for some help in that matter," the towering half-orc moved to leave, answering to Silas' concern. "After seeing to my scratches I'll join you and Rix for a meal." Half smiling once again, "and we can invite the new one, whoever he is."

Alexander went in search of Kel, who had tended him previously in battle... and saved his life.  Finding him, the two believers in the Huntress gave greetings.

After a brief inspection, Kel healed Alexander. "I hear you speaking in reverant terms about a Huntress," the elf mentioned pointedly. "Tell me of her. Who is this person?" He asked as his healing magic infused the half orc. _It can't be *The Huntress,*_ he thought to himself. _Surely she is not worshipped by those with orc blood, as they are anathema to her."_

Alexander looked at the elf and smiled... warmly for the first time... _This smiling is getting to be a habit_ "Thanks for the mending. The Huntress, The Lady of the Lake who gives guidance through the eternal cycle; she who took me under her wing and taught me to survive," Alexander stood up from his seat before the fire. "She who presents everyone with the world and allows them to thread their own path." *"She who sees as enemies the corruptors of the eternal cycle and desecrators of the shrine of Seven Trees, and who will be hunted and brought down by her wrath!"* Noting that he was getting enthusiastic... but not caring *"Artemis' wolves' breath on their neck while they are face down on the ground will be the last thing they feel..."*

"...I'm one of her wolves... that's why I joined the Dorinthians."

And he stood there, waiting for Kel's reaction.  The elf recognized that the half-orc belonged to a rare sect of the Huntress' faith that worshipped a goddess called Artemis, but still considered the Huntress, the Rider, the Lady of the Lake, and Artemis to be facets of the same being. The large majority of believers worshipped the Rider as the same as the Hunter or Huntress, depending upon preference of gender of the mysterious hooded god.  Alexander's sect, however, was considered blasphemous by some. The two men conversed more for quite some time.

Later at a dinner he prepared, Silas shared his suspicions and related the contents of the letter with his companions, showing it to whomever wished to see it.  He glanced at Rix, somewhat worried about how the kobold would handle the information.  _Well, his opinion of gnomes could hardly get much lower,_ thought Silas.

"At this moment, however, the threat seems to be from kobolds."  Silas scowls.  "And unless the gnomes have received better information in our absence we have only a general direction of their lairs to go on.  And a gnomish name connected to the goblins we just raided, 'Astraughlay Kondeeistreigh', I think it's pronounced."  The party members were quite uncomfortable with the implications of the letter, but decided to keep the information to themselves rather than share it with the gnomes, and to look out for further clues. (DM: Saw what?! Boggled...)

After two days of uneventful relaxation, the party felt once again healthy enough to take to the road. Harindan Loughphray greeted Alexander at first, "Alexander, good to see you looking well again. We still have received no word about the current state of your people, but I did send Phly as a messenger to describe your adventures, and your amazing infiltration in order to recover the totem staff. If your team is ready, I will begin."

"Thankfully you brought back the totem staff and we've noticed a lack of coordinated effort by the goblins to our southeast. Unfortunately, we still have not discovered who has been supplying them. But, we have found something that has truly disturbed us. Our scouts have located the tunnels that are being used as the headquarters of the kobold forces. What's truly odd, is the behavior of the kobolds that were observed from a distance. First, there seems to be a number of kobold tribes working together in that area. Kobolds from opposing tribes normally have trouble cooperating if not feeling outright hostility for one another. Second, the kobolds seemed well disciplined, standing like rocks while at guard posts. Whatever charismatic leader was able to unite these tribes and train these kobolds must be a power that is a great threat to us. The Dragon Eye tribe is definitely keeping the others in line. For 100gp each, find out how they are influencing the other kobolds and shut down their operation for another 100gp each."

Rix meanwhile, sought to acquire a set of masterwork thieves tools and resell his older ones. He also sought to see if he could find some time to get the iron ring and scroll magically examined.  Spending a good amount of time each day exploring the tunnels and community, Rix kept the gnomish name on the parchment Silas translated in mind while he explored, but he found no trace of a Astraughlay Kondeeistreigh in the settlement. 

Besides that, he was mostly absent in the two days of rest at the Loughphray tunnels, and what others did see of him was a mixture of anger and sulking.  The normally fast quips and jabs were missing and a sullen quiet hung over him.  The whole business was getting to the dragonkin, and being around the eon old nemesis of his race did not make it much better. "We'll see," he would sometimes mutter  _The world would be a better place if we just let them overrun your sniveling hovel._

Rix was frustrated in his initial attempts to find a smith willing to work for a kobold, and he began to truly hate having to reside with the gnomes who treated him with contempt. Giving up, Rix moved to have his items identified, but ran into the same problem with Horacios' apprentices, and the kobold did his best to avoid Horacios himself. Rix was busy cursing under his breath when he noticed a gnome behind him.

"Ungrateful wretches," Horacios said under his breath. "Well come on, let's get those items of yours checked." The gnome's manner was curious. He did not try to avoid Rix or attempt a weak smile for the kobold's benefit like most of his kinsmen did. As the gnome placed the ring and scroll on his work table, he almost seemed to forget Rix's presence until he began speaking to him absent-mindedly, explaining the magic he was employing. His manner showed an acceptance of Rix so complete and natural that it took the kobold by surprise. "Hmmm... I'm afraid the ring is non-magical, although the scroll seems to radiate a faint aura. The writing of the scroll itself is an animal trance spell, and may come in handy, although you might want to consider selling it instead. I didn't have to use a spell to identify the items, so this time its no charge. In the future, however, such magic can cast over 100gp." He warned, handing the kobold back the items.

For some reason Rix felt compelled to tell him of his troubles with the smith. After a thoughtful moment Horacios nodded and had the kobold follow him to the closest smith with talent, then chastised him. "Now Burelianieos, don't make me tell your aunt how you treat guests. This young man here has come to give our people some aid, and I don't want you cheating him or wasting his time. And remember your son is one of my apprentices, and I may just forget that next time he forgets to collect his components like he should." After his conversation he looked back at Rix and said, "There. Burelianieos will have your tools ready in no time and will pay the 75gp and your old tools. Let me know if he acts less than honorably in the future. I wouldn't make excuses for the rest of my kin, but they are a bit shaken of late. Less knowledgable people think they can look at evil and know it. They'd be surprised what faces evil men really wear. It may even wear the face of a man you once thought your friend." With that, Horacios walked away to go back to his work.

Stunned by the openness and honesty of Horacios, Rix let the whole situation unfold as if in a daze. He could barely mumble a thanks before the gnome walked off to his work. It had been surreal for the dragonkin. His coin purse lighter, but his mind heavy with an odd feeling, one which he couldn't fully identify, he returned to his companions. The iron ring around one finger, an odd reminder of this occurence.

(DM's Note: This was a hint that Horacios might be a good source to find out what happened in regards to the gnome, Astraughlay Kondeeistreigh. The 'evil may even wear the face of a man you once thought your friend' was as direct a hint as I wanted to go.  Horacios had not thought that his former ally and illusionist had fallen so far into insanity to be involved with the goblin and kobold attacks.  The letter Silas had would have made him realize some of what was going on and given the party some important hints.  But alas, those hints never came out in time.)

Silas spent his last amount of free time around for meal times in the evening and gladly chatting with his companions. Otherwise, he spent his time sequestered in the gnome's library making scrolls and wishing that the gnomes had bigger geese...

The half-orc ranger, Alexander, passed the days in quiet meditation, spending as much time as possible outside the cramped gnomish tunnels. He went on "scouting trips" to familiarize himself with the sorroundings and have a breath or two - the problem was not so much the size of the tunnels as the constant large numbers of people that gave him the feeling of confinement.

From sunrise to sunset he walked outdoors, even spending a restless night hunting under the moon, trying to feel rather than to know the place. And reinforcing his link with the wild, which had been weakened in the last day.

The gnomes have directions given to the party and a rough sketch of the hills the kobolds are living inside. Dartis and Alexander come to the realization that the kobold base is nearly two days travel from the gnomish tunnels by foot.

Next: The party moves out.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 1, 2007)

*The troll...*

The party moved out. The first day was uneventful, although the party encountered the beginnings of a dark marsh. As they continued on in the morning of the second day, the party does its best to follow a swamp trail through the marsh. Silas happened to walk slightly off the path for a moment, when suddenly he was sucked up to his crotch in mud. His alarm increased as he noticed that his body continued to be slowly sucked under. Frantically, he noted that there were no shrubs or trees around in which to hold onto. Instinctively, Dartis moved forward to grab Silas' arms, but was stopped by Alexander, who knew that Dartis might get himself sucked under, especially in his armor, if he was not careful.

Kel was thinking about his talk with Alexander, and their discussing of the Huntress and the wilderness. His mind was also on Rix. He was concerned at how the mission might affect the young kobold. After all, their lives may depend on how he carried himself during the pending encounters. 

(DM's Note: This was actually a post by the player of Kel a minute before mine, and he totally missed Silas falling into the marsh... so I had a little fun with him a number of hours later and with my next post...)

As Kel daydreamed about his recent experiences, he failed to notice Silas' plight and also fell into the muck, being pulled down to his waist because of his heavier load.

*"Damn it!"* exclaimed Alexander as he went for the rope he had in the backpack. He handed one extreme to Dartis while holding to the other -given that the rope is so long, they used both extremes. "You pull out Silas!" he said as he threw part of the coil to the elf-in-the-muck.

Dartis took the other end of the rope from Alexander. He gathered a few coils up to give it some weight and tossed them to Silas. "Grab the rope, and stop struggling!" He called out to Silas.

Both Silas and Kel tied the parts of the rope under their arms as Dartis and Alexander pull hard. Kel came out immediately, although Dartis had to give the rope a couple of tugs before Silas was freed. The two adventurers had barely enough time to give thanks, when a repugnant smell reached their noses.

Rix warned the party, as he could see two reptilian figures more than a 100 feet away, off the path and in the deeper part of the swamp. From the smell, all of the party knew that they must be troglodytes. They didn't approach, but instead kept their distance. It was obvious this marsh was going to be dangerous to traverse without a plan.

"Alexander, do you have a bow? I know I could hit them from here. The question is would we bring down more of them onto us by doing so. But then I doubt they are just there to watch us. Perhaps we should continue on while keeping an eye on those two and expecting an attack," offered Dartis.

Unable to really help drag the two larger companions to safety, Rix sat back on his haunches with his crossbow drawn in case the new dangers took advantage of the situation.  He warned his companions to be wary, "We don't want to start a fight if we don't have to.  As you've just seen, this swamp is dangerous enough without us fighting a running battle against an enemy that knows it and will use it to their advantage.  I'd also recommend walking single file for now, the person in front checking the ground with a pole so this doesn't happen again."

Taking Rix's suggestion, the party continued to move through the marsh, single-file. Alexander led, driving a stick in the ground as he used his survival skill to bring the group safely out. 

The pair of troglodytes stayed their distance until the party came out of the dangerous terrain. Then they approached, hands up in a manner of peace. The stench was horrible, but the group stood their ground until they were near enough to speak in a hissing, gutteral language that all but one of the party was unable to understand.

Rix answered them in their own language, causing the lizard-like men to nod in approval. They then bent down and undid a wrapped, dirty blanket one of them had hung on his back. Unfurling the blanket, the creatures showed a small piece of pottery with something foul inside, some well-picked mandrake root, and 3 strange, green crystals that looked somehow artificial.

Rix and them began to barter. At one point the party swore one of the troglodytes said the words 'rations' and 'alcohol' in common before continuing.

Silas watched as Rix spoke with the troglodytes.  He peered at the crystals from a distance, not wanting to antagonize the troglodytes by appearing too interested in their possessions.  Whispering to Alexander and Dartis, Silas said, "Thank you for pulling me out of the muck."

In draconic, the smaller troglodyte said to Rix, *"We see your group are not so foolish at to fall prey to the swamps. If so, we would have killed you. Instead, you have earned our respect and may barter with us."* He removed the blanket from his back and showed his wares.

*"This jar contains poison that will weaken your enemy if your weapon cuts him while coated with this. The mandrake root is good if you have an alchemist or herbalist. We do not know what the crystals are for. We removed them from the back of the head of others of your kind."* By 'your kind', Rix knew he meant kobolds. *"Sometimes we attack their guard posts and take them as trophies. Sometimes they bleed us instead,"* he says. *"We respect them. They do not know fear."

"We will trade now. We want pink skin food, or what they call 'rations', or anything that they know as 'alcohol' which helps make us brave. We trade for anything else of value to warriors."*

Rix nodded at the troglodytes, things were going well on their journey so far.  Speaking to them in the same sibilant tongue, although his accent was quite different from their hissing, he seemed to be asking some questions of the green crystals.

In draconic: "We are most pleased for your respect, these lands are yours and it would be unkind of us to trespass without your permission."  He inclined his head in a gesture of respect to the troglodytes and swept an arm to emphasize the dangerous swamps around them.  Continuing, "You said those were found in the back of the heads of those of my own kind?  Did you see my kind do anything with them?  Do you know much of the place of my kind?  Or if there were others not of my kind with them?"

Beckoning Alexander over to kneel by the items so that he can talk quietly to him in common, Rix said "They are willing to barter for rations and alcohol, do we have much to spare.  They have encountered my kin and have retrieved those," he gestured towards the crystals, "from the back of their heads, a disturbing thought.  The jar is a sort of weakening poison, and the mandrake root would prove valuable to an herbalist.  Plus, the information they have may be of most use to us.  It would be wise to trade with them."

Alexander shook his head. "We're tight on rations... but we _could_ dare spare some and try to sustain ourselves on what the sorroundings have to offer." The stench, overpowering, made Alexander take a step back. "Besides, I'm not sure if we want any of these... although the poison could prove of use for your bolts," again the stench waded in and Alexander stood and stepped back again, looking at Rix, waiting for an answer.

The troglodyte shrugged and answered Rix's question in draconic. *"Perhaps your kin who had these were not in their right mind.  They would stand and fight, though it was obvious they would lose.  Sometimes during an ambush we will slay five or six of them at a time.  Normally there is a kobold without one of these in his head.  He will always run,"* he said as he spit in disgust.  *"The others will fight to protect him until death.  It is very strange, and not normal from kobolds.  They act more like troglodytes protecting a chief, and we honor them for their courage."*

After he finished with Rix he looked at the others and chuckled at their discomfort.  In broken common he said, "Ration... one... for theeses," he said pointing to the crystals. "Ration... one for theeses" he said again, pointing at the clutch of herbs.  "Ration... twos for these," he said, pointing at the jar.

Kel stood on impassively, watching the exchange and wiping mud from his clothing and equipment. "If we get stuck for food, the Huntress will provide," he said deferently.

"I have rations to spare, if that's the problem," said Silas.  "And I'm willing to trade them if you think we can use those items."  Silas smiled.  "And if you think it is a fair exchange, Rix.  I've no alcohol to trade, though."

"I too have a few days rations to spare as well to toss in for the trade"  added Dartis.

"Very well, let's see, I figure three rations would cover one of the crystals and the jar, unless someone wants to play doctor with the herb."  Rix took the rations from his companions and spoke to the troglodytes in draconic again.

Rix in draconic:"We would take one of the crystals and the jar in exchange for three rations.  We thank you for your words and your respect.  And I thank you for their discomfort, it amuses me.  One last question honorable ones, how much longer does this swamp last in the direction we are going?"

The party made their exchange, receiving a jar with some foul smelling poison (enough for 10 applications), and the three crystals.  The troglodytes indicated that they were now just out of the swamp and only about three or four hours to the hills the kobolds were using as their home.  Before they left, the troglodytes said something to Rix in their language, than said in broken common, *"Kill coward kobold... others stop fight..."*

_Curious creatures these troglodytes... not the smartest, but seem halfway between worthy opponents and stubborn suicides._

In draconinc: The troglodyte said to Rix, *"The kobolds always work in teams of five or six.  Kill the more active one... the one that will try to run away.  If you do so, the rest will stop fighting.  Sometimes the cowardly kobold of the group will be in hiding."*
---

The party continued walking to the southwest, following the directions given.  After three hours the land became flatter, punctuated by a large hill in the distance that Kel noticed first and brought to everyone's attention.  There were trees near the base of the hill, but not enough to easily sneak up to the door the party could see buried into the side of the hill, halfway up its surface.  Five kobolds stood unmoving by the entrance, their spears at the ready.

While trying to distinguish anything more of the entrance from their current position, Alexander asked, "What do you say Rix? Will they attack you on sight?"

"I don't know, but I suspect they are not wholly under their own control.  Silas, can you examine one of these crystals and see if it is magical?  Now, if I were to hide somewhere around that hill, where would it be..."  His question seemed rhetorical, but he scanned the hill closely.

"Certainly, Rix," said Silas as he took one of the crystals from the kobold.  He examined it without magical enhancement first.  "You have reason to believe they might be magical in nature?"  Silas then casted his _detect magic_ spell and examined the crystal.

The magic he discovered was strange. There was a faint tint of necromancy and divination, but combined with a faint, but stronger enchantment aura. The three types of magic were rarely found together. Not only that, but the enchantment magic seemed to be active while the necromancy and divination magic seemed to be stored, as if for future use.

Also, studying the pattern of magic, Silas felt that the crystal seemed to have been enchanted by two different casters, or perhaps it would be better to say different styles. The necromancy and divination magic seemed to have been placed by someone with greater talent than the enchantment magic. The enchantment magic seemed to have been cast in a chaotic, almost illogical manner.

Silas' gaze unfocused as he examined the crystal.  After several long seconds he frowned but continued to peer at the crystal.  After half a minute or so he blinked several times as if refocusing his eyes and quietly said, "They _are_ magical.  It is a faint radiance, as if it is not very strong.  But it seems rather unusual and is something outside of my experience."  Silas tucked the crystal into his pack.  "I'll keep this one and examine it more fully when I have better resources at my disposal."

At the same time, Kel noticed something special about the items. As Silas worked his magic on the crystals, the elf admired their workmanship. He thought only elves could cut crystal like this. The priest wondered for now about their origin.

Rix nodded at Silas, "Good to know, I figured as much.  The troglodytes said that the ones that fought fanatically had these implanted in the back of their heads, while the one that was more active did not.  The ones that were more active seemed to be protected by the fanatic ones, letting them make their escape if possible.  I believe some sort of magical control was in order, these crystals could be the focus or conduit by which the active ones would control the others."  He thought for a moment, clicking two claws together slowly.

"Remember that there is this new Dragon Eye tribe which has somehow exerted incredible dominance over the other tribes, perhaps this is part of their method."

"The troglodytes said that they move in groups of five or six with one sort of leader.  The leader will often be in hiding or attempt to flee while the others fight to the death, kill the leader and the others will stop fighting."

As Rix asked the questions to himself, the adventurers noticed only two places near the entrance to the inside of the hill that would give a good vantage point and could hide a kobold. One, a ring of rocks that were about waste-high to a human above the entrance, 10 feet further up the hill. And two, some tall brush just east of the entrance.

He checked his crossbow, "Now on to more pressing matters.  There are two spots which I believe our controller could be hiding, I do not relish killing my own kin, but I despise the thought that they are being manipulated against their will even more.  There and there," he said pointing out the ring of stones and the tall-brush. "I say we approach from the east, seeing if we can flush out the enemy from the brush if he is there, then proceed quickly to the stone ring.  If the controller is there, we have not only taken the fight out of the others, but also secured the defensive high ground."

Silas looked thoughtful and nodded as Rix spoke.  "Ah, that fits with what I did manage to discover about the magic of the crystals.  Enchantment magic, which is used in persuasion magics such as charms was predominant..."  He looked like he would continue but Rix spoke about the immediate threat. Silas shrugged. "I'm no tactician but your plan sounds good to me."

Alexander absorbed the information delivered by Rix and summarized, "Find the leader of this guard group, kill him."

"Òr we could wait until we see movement... a guard shift will occur eventually, then we won't have to search for the leader... controller..."

Kel watched the kobolds carefully, when an opportunity arose for his input he added, "Those gems are exquisite workmanship, almost as good as what an elf could produce. They're definitely not something produced by kobolds, no offence intended friend Rix but the workmanship is almost perfect."

Falling profitless on his ears, Kel's words rose the question, "What are you suggesting?" _Elves dominating kobolds?_

"Vaerixsjach, how close together do your people usually place exits from their dwellings and mines? If we could come from the side of the hill, say on each side, without fear that another exit was too close by, we could assail both potential hiding places at once. And should the controller be secreted behind the door, we will have a better opportunity of attacking the controlled kobolds from each side." 

As the adventurers discussed a possible plan of attack, a guard shift did occur. The party noticed two groups of kobolds walk out of the door in the hill. Each group had six kobolds, but only one of these six walked around normally while the others behaved as if mechanical constructs. The first group took over for the team the party was observing, the normal-looking kobold taking over for another that was resting inside the tall ring of stones. 

The other squad went up and barely over the hill crest. They must have relieved another team, since another group promptly became visible and came back down, entering the hill from the entrance the adventurers were monitoring.

"So there are two groups..."

"Indeed, two groups. One just over the hill. And with no cover there seems little chance of gaining surprise. Although if we came around the east side and tried to take out the kobold in the ring of stones, that would at least leave us just the one group to deal with. Another option is to get him to show his head and try to pick him off from here, that would allow us the chance to charge up the hill and gain the door or the other group without challenge,"  suggests Dartis.

"We don't want to get caught between the ones inside and the ones over the hill..."

"The less ruckus we make the less chance we have of alerting the second group to our arrival.  If we move as silently and swiftly as possible to take the ring of stones we will be in a defensible position to scout over the hill to locate the other group.  If half of us approaches from the east and the other from the west, we can pinch the controller between us and quickly put him down before a strong defense can be mustered."  Rix clicked his claws together once again, "Then we can deal with the ones over the hill."

Alexander and Rix took the hill from the eastern side, while Silas, Kel, and Dartis came in from the west. 

Almost instantly, the plan began to fall apart. Silas was spotted coming from the west, and three of the kobolds immediately charged the party. Rix accidently stepped into a small hole that was hidden by the grass and cried out in alarm, as he nearly twisted his ankle. The cry is heard by the kobold in the rocks as Rix regained his balance and pulled his leg out. The two remaining sentinels headed to attack Rix and Alexander while the sixth kobold jumped from the circle of rocks and made a run for the door. Rix fired his crossbow, killing the kobold before he made it. As soon as his dying cry was finished, the other kobolds ceased attacking, and stood listlessly, gazing ahead at empty space with lifeless eyes.

"Really a pathetic proverb you big people have, but cut the head off the snake and the body follows."  Reloading his crossbow the kobold shook off the slight pain in his ankle and waved the others forward.  "Alexander, scout over the hill and see what the other group is up to."

As Alexander looked up the hill, he gave a shout of warning. Five more kobolds were running down the hill, spears at the ready.

"Well, nevermind then."  Rix ducked low and attempted to circle around to the other side of the hill to see if he could locate the controller, although remaining hidden for the moment so that the five crazed kobolds focused on the others rather than himself. That would work just fine for the rogue, too.

Silas had just enough time to unsling his crossbow, load, and fire, missing the lead kobold with his shot. Dartis fired two shots, the second arrow flying true and taking down the nearest kobold. Kel and Alexander charged, their blades each taking down another kobold. The two remaining creatures struck at the men, the first missing Alexander, but the second slashing Kel along his back.

Dartis fired another two arrows, killing the kobold attacking Alexander, but missing the remaining one, which was instead dispatched by Alexander.

Just when the last kobold fell, Rix ran around the base of the hill, barely noticing a kobold desperately running into a door on the other side of the mound. Before the creature could open the door, Rix struck the kobold with a crossbow bolt, catching him by surprise and finishing him off.

He ran up to the dying creature, who stared up at his fellow kobold and expired. Rix noticed a glowing, clay bracelet on his enemy's wrist. As the kobold gave a death rattle, the aura around the bracelet pulsed and faded.

On the front of the hill, Silas examined the kobolds that were still standing. He noticed that they looked normal. They were breathing fine, they seemed to be warm to the touch. For all intents and purposes they were normal kobolds, except that it seemed as if there was no intelligence in the eyes. On the back of their skulls could be seen the base of a green, crystal rod.

"Well what do we do with them. I don't want to have to re-awaken just as we're trying to leave. What say you Silas, are these things even alive anymore? What if we try and prey those crystals out?"  Suggested Dartis as he walked up the hill. He put his bow away and drew his sword and made sure his buckler was secure in preparation for going in the door.

"Aye let's pull out one of the stones and see what happens," Kel said. "Anyone got a knife I can use?"

Dartis pulled out one of his daggers and handed it to Kel.

With a nod of thanks, Kel accepted the proferred dagger. Carefully using the tip of the dagger Kel attempted to pry loose one of the stones. "Someone had better hold the little bugger, just in case this upsets him."

As Kel worked with the blade it quickly became apparent that the crystal had become part of the kobold's skull. To remove it would cause much of the head and brain to come with the crystal. Interestingly enough, when Kel dug with the dagger, the kobold did not even flinch, although a good amount of blood flowed from the small cut that was made.

"This settles it, with external "help" the Dragon Eye has been transforming their kin into sucide troops..." Alexander wiped clean his blades before moving besides the front door and trying to catch some sounds from the inside.

"Should we finish them? Or try to find a way to restore them?" _Of which the chance of possibility I doubt seriously._

"I doubt they could ever be normal again or even survive on their own.  It might be a mercy to just kill them."

The party took time to examine the doors. The first door, which the patrols of kobolds used to come in and out, looked well-maintained. The ground in front of it was barren from frequent passage.

The second door, which the last kobold tried to escape into, looked dirty on the surface, as if it hadn't been opened in awhile. Grass grew underneath the door. The party also wondered why the kobolds didn't use it to switch patrols.

Rix growled menacingly at the travesty inflicted upon his kin.  He picked up the bracelet that was on the controller's wrist, searching the body of that one and the prior one as well for anything else that might be important.

"Silas, examine this."  He thrusted the bracelet towards the human.  "Leave them, I doubt they'll be much trouble now."  He stalked towards the unused door and checked it for traps and if it was locked, although he didn't open it yet.

A quick search of the zombie-like kobolds revealed nothing except for a shortspear with each. The two controller kobolds had the features of the Dragon Eye tribe of kobolds while the others were from various other groups. Both of the Dragon Eye kobolds had a small short sword on their bodies, as well as 3sp each. They also had a clay bracelet, and the party collected one like Rix found on the other Dragon Eye kobold.

Rix found no traps on the door.  Meanwhile, Silas recognized that the bracelets were magical, but it was something he had never seen before, and the abjurer was unsure how they were able to make the clay magical, or if the clay had special properties in itself. Basically, he was thoroughly confused. (DM's Note: Silas rolled a '1' for his check, though he was able to take another look later)

Silas looked in bafflement at the bracelets.  "These are odd.  I'll need more leisure to study these than we have at the moment."  He tucked the bracelet into his pack next to the crystal, making sure that it was well padded so that it wouldn't get broken.  "Do you think _every_ kobold in this lair not of the Dragon Eye clan has been forced into this..."  Silas shrugged unable to find a word to describe what had been done to the kobolds.

"Perhaps we should capture one of the controller kobolds, or a kobold that isn't being magically compelled, and question him as to where we can find the Dragon Eye lair.  I find it more likely that we'll get answers to the gnomes' problems there rather than in one of these subjugated lairs."

Rix nodded.  "Let's try this door first, if it is unused we may be able to move in without their awareness."  He checked the lock, picked it, and then opened it, revealing a room 30 feet west to east and 40 feet north to south (the party came in from the south). The room was empty and the floor covered with grime, although the floor had a trail of a dried, sticky substance leading from a door to the north and ending at the door the group just entered. A metal bar barracaded the door across from the adventurers. There were no other visible exits.

Kel quickly drew his bow and nocked an arorw, and stepped silently into the room, stopping just inside the door and moving aside so the others could enter. He trained his arrow on the door on the far side of the room and awaited Rix's pleasure.

Seeing Kel draw his bow, Dartis looked at his sword, and sheathed it. Drawing his more familiar bow as well, he left the buckler in place.  He too nocked and arrow and drew the bowstring to his cheek.

Silas gripped his staff and moved inside with the others. His brow knitted in thought as he saw the dried stuff on the floor. With a glance to the door that led deeper into the lair, Silas knelt to investigate the substance thinking it might be blood.  It was.

Rix crept slowly forward, probing each step lightly, trained eyes darting left and right, ceiling and floor. He advanced upon the barracaded door, ever wary of traps, particularly so here, as he knew his kin well. _The barracade is on this side, keeping something in, not us out._

Rix discovered a trap close to the front of the door. It was set under a fragile floor tile, which was meant to break if a heavy weight was pressed on top of it, like from a humanoid. A tanglefoot bag would then activate and wrap the victim in order to disable him. There were also indications that an alarm would have sounded. Rix was able to remove the tanglefoot bag, but was unable to deactivate what he believed to be an alarm. Instead, he has the party avoid the spot as they walk by.

(DM's Note: Darn Ferrix (player of Rix) and his sense of knowing where to look for kobold traps! "They'll never think of checking the ground before the door...")

Finding no traps on the door, Rix had Dartis and Alexander remove the heavy bar from the door, picked the lock, and opened it for the party.

The smell of death wafted upwards, almost causing the party to gag. A large number of small, gnawed bones were strewn throughout the tunnel now visible before the group. It descended in a gentle slope downward with a 10 foot wide passage. As the party noticed claw marks marring the other side of the door that Rix had just opened, the adventurers hear a growl in the distance. It would seem that whatever had been barred in before was now aware of your presence.

Alexander also drew his bow and knocked an arrow... moved foward and peered intently into the darkness, ready to loose the arrow onto whatever came up the slope.

A lanky, tall creature ran at the group from the hallway, but arrows from Dartis, Alexander, and Kel all impacted the creature. With a howl, it ran backwards and then out of sight, but not before the adventurers watched as it tore an arrow from its shoulder and the wounds visibly heal. It was a troll.

Rix darted back towards the exit. He'd rather not tangle with such a nasty creature.  "Quick, the door." 

"No, forward. Unless we wish to find another entrance. We saw the other group exit here, it must lead further in," advised a frustrated Dartis.

"Unless there is a secret entrance in here somewhere," Kel said, his eyes sweeping the walls of the room. "Let's barricade the door, have a look around and then, if we don't find another entrance, try this way again?" They promptly shut the door and barred it again.

"I think it may be more prudent to leave the door open with you, Alexander and I guarding it with drawn bows as our cleaver little friend Rix, looks for any other doors. I would want to se any danger coming and drive it away rather than have it sneak up and waiting for us unawares." said Dartis drawing another arrow.

"Let us be ready to face the beast, but if possible, lets not face it."

"I'm not going back in there, get yourself eaten human."  Rix's voice snarled, "No kobolds came in or out this way. They seemed to only be guarding it.  Back the other way."  _Stupid human._

Rix made sure that his companions were between him and the troll, even though the door was barred closed again.

"I take it then there are no other doors in this room, Rix?" Alexander asked, without turning his head to look back at the kobold. "I bet the controller was planning to unleash his pet on us."

While Dartis and Alexander covered the door with their bows, the rest of the party looked for a hidden door. Nothing was found for a few tense minutes, until Rix found a secret door on the western wall that Silas had previously missed. Despite his skill and expertise in such things, even the kobold had nearly missed it. The hidden door was only found after Rix removed a loose stone and found a rusted handle in a compartment. Twisting it, a 5 foot section of the wall opened like a large door, revealing a ladder that led down a musty-smelling chute far into the darkness below. On the wall was an old, crude painting of a large hill underneath the moon, a symbol of the Hill Delver clan of kobolds.

(DM's Note: The party played this round very intelligently.  In my notes, the kobolds were using this entrance until a troll showed up and started snacking on them.  They were able to lure it into the tunnel, then sealed it inside, hoping to starve it.  The characters at this point were only level 2 and didn't want to tangle with the creature. As you will see, the troll would play a larger role in the game.)

Next: The kobold tunnels.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 6, 2007)

Alexander let out a small bit of a laugh and barred the door back.

"Are you planning to go first Rix? Mabye with the controller's clothing?" _An old trick always works, that's why it's old_

Kel moved over to the hole in the floor and looked down, hoping that the little bit of light that spilled in from outside would help him see better.

"I'll follow you down Rix," the elf said while looking the kobold in the eye and raising a finger to his lips. "We'll go quiet like eh? You first, me following a handful of heartbeats later, and then the more cumbersome of our number following a half a minute behind?"

Meanwhile, a loud banging and shrieking could be heard on the other side of the door, as the troll attempted to unsuccessfully force the barred door open.  With a shrug in, Rix went in first, followed by Kel and the others.  The rungs of the ladder were rusty and creaked with the weight of their bodies as they descended.

Rix, Kel, and Alexander were able to see slightly better in the near darkness. It took a couple of minutes for them to fully descend, but they could not measure the distance accurately since their vision was of limited range.  Meanwhile, their human companions grumbled as they attempted to climb down safely, but the demi-humans aided them when they reached the bottom.

The room was 30 feet wide by 60 feet long, and revealed several pillars decorated with the kobold motifs of the Hill Delver clan.  A low basin filled with a dark, runny liquid sat in the center, and was decorated with the image of a long, skinny dragon eating its tail.  A passage extended to the north.

Kel slid his bow from his back and quickly nocked an arrow. "It's too dark down here for most of us," he whispered. "We're going to need some light."

Silas shrugged off his pack and by feel removed the torch that he had strapped to the outside of it. Again by feel, he reached into his belt pouch for his flint and steel. Alexander helped him to light the torch.

Dartis and Silas now saw what they had before missed.  Also, with the torch everyone could see that the liquid was water that had stagnated.

Alexander poked deeper into the basin with his scimitar, making sure there was nothing there.  Then he added, "Let us get moving." He started a stealth approach towards the northern passage.

Rix led the way in the shadowy edge of the torchlight, his darkvision giving him a bit of an edge compared to most of his companions. His thoughts lingered on the image of the dragon eating its own tail, trying to place its significance.

As the kobold examined the dragon before moving on, Silas came up next to him and realized that the symbol of a dragon eating its own tail was an ancient symbol of rebirth after death, though kept his thoughts to himself.  

Rix took down one more floor trap as the party travelled down the 70 foot long corridor.  The next room was 50 feet by 50 feet squared with four large pillars.  Twenty-one stone slabs were arrayed in a north to south direction, 10 on the east side of the room, with 10 more on the west side.  Half of these stone slabs had the mummified remains of various kobolds, each dressed in the once-fine rainments of kobold dignitaries.  The larger slab in the center was bare, but had an etching of a kobold scratched on its surface.  Rix saw that below the carving, in draconic letters, was written: _The First_.

Just north of the central slab was a tall, marble staircase that disappeared into the darkness above.  Another tunnel led northwards.

Suddenly, a pair of red, giant lips appeared above the characters.  First in common, than in elven, dwarven, orc and various other languages it spit and hissed, "Invaders!  Robbers!  The children of the dragon will slay you all!"  It continued in other, various languages and dialects, most unknown to the party, and likely repeating the same message.  When it was done screaming, it disappeared.

Rix, however, heard something different. In draconic he heard the lips say, "Welcome child of the dragon.  Pay homage to Krystoryniaxast, the First of the Hill Delvers, but do not tarry.  The dead deserve their rest."

At the words of the faceless lips, Alexander stepped -almost jumped- forth, his eyes darting from one shadow to another, and his blades ready to strike. Even his nose tried to catch clue of any presence apart from their own.

Silas also jumped when the arcane voice began its ranting then smiled grimly.  "If we hadn't been discovered before we certainly are now."

The party went to a ready state, looking around for signs of danger.  It was Kel who found the many carcasses of large rats stacked in the far corner of the room.  They were covered in webs, and looked drained and left to dry out.

As Kel examined the carcasses, he heard the faint chittering of a creature or creatures high above him beyond the torchlight.

DM's Note: Kel's player failed to respond in time, unfortunately for the other players.

"Well, not many children of the dragon 'round here..." Alexander said while he examined the kobold remains. "At least not likely to slay us..."

The kobold hissed harshly at his companions, "Touch nothing."  Rix approached the central dais, with its empty slab, and knelt before it in reverence.  Mouthing words in his own tongue.

[Rix spoke in draconic]"Pray dear Krystoryniaxast, First of the Hill Dwellers, the dragon blesses your memory in hopes that you have passed on to great Kurtulmak's mines.  Your kin, my kin, are enslaved beneath the yoke of foul magics, made mindless and driven to thoughtless slaughter.  These others aid me to free them so that the mines of the Hill Dwellers will hum again in your name."

Rising from in front of the slab Rix gestured to his companions, "Leave these dead kin to rest, and let us move on."  He moved towards the stairs, expecting the others to follow.

DM's Note: The magic mouth warned of death, but there was only a trap on the tomb of the kobold chief and some great treasure inside that was missed.

Dartis elbowed Alexander, and with a big grin said, "Ah I see, kobolds are decended from rats. Explains quite a bit."

At Dartis' words the half-orc showed a big smile... and contained his laughther, waiting for Rix to slaughter the unsuspecting human with poison-dripping insults...
Alexander, instead of paying heed to Rix's movement, moves up to the north passage to investigate.

Vaerixsjach smirked at Dartis' attempt at humor, "The human apparently has half-a-wit about him. Better than the rest of you."

As the party enjoyed a much deserved laugh, Kel saw something moving towards them from the darkness above. He yelled a warning as two large webs descended upon the party, wrapping them all in the sticky substance, except for Kel who was able to press against the wall in time to avoid the attack.

Rix was able to slip free of the strands, slipping past gaps in the webbing. Alexander, Dartis, and Silas were stuck, however, despite their attempts to break the material.

From the darkness the adventurers saw two large spiders descending from the darkness on web lines, while at the same time the sound of a swarm of smaller spiders reached their ears. A sick feeling hit them as they saw a swarm on either side of the party begin to crawl down the eastern and western walls. Kel was almost close enough to touch the western-most swarm, as he was against that wall near the dried rat husks.

Alexander at first thought of waiting for the vermin where he was and set himself in defensive stance. But when the swarm came out he had a change of mind and hastily started pulling and hacking away at the sticky substance.

Rix backed up the stairs a bit more to give himself cover and put himself in hiding. Aiming his crossbow, he fired at one of the bigger spiders.

Dartis cursed the spiders and tried to draw a dagger and cut through the sticky webs surrounding him. "Burn this damn stuff off us if needed Silas."

Silas struggled ineffectually against the webs. As the spiders got closer his struggling became more frantic, and those looking at him saw panic edging in on the wizard. Dartis' words penetrated his fear, however.

Rix took a shot from underneath the stairs, surprising one of the spiders, which squealed angrily as a bolt buried deep inside of it. Dartis took out a dagger and made some small progress cutting the strands, but it was not enough to free him. Kel scrambled away from the the spider swarm and got closer to Alexander, walking slowly to avoid the webbing on the ground. He swung his blade at the spider Rix harmed, hurting it again.

In retaliation the spider fired another stream of webbing, sticking Kel to the stone slab behind him just as the first spider swarm flowed over him, biting him with dozens of tiny fangs and unsuccessfully attempting  to inflict the priest with poison. The situation nauseated Kel, who could do nothing else the next few seconds but retch in disgust.

The next spider attacked the stuck Alexander, biting deeply into his shoulder, and coursing poison into his veins. Instead of weakening the half-orc, it seemed to strengthen him. With a warcry, Alexander ripped out of the webbing around him, although his wild swing missed his opponent. DM's Note: Rolled a natural 20 for Alexander's save.

Rix was attacked by the second spider swarm, which swarmed over the legs and waist of the kobold. The creatures bit into him, causing the rogue to yell in pain and surprise.

Silas saw the predicament of his companions and lit the webbing around himself, Dartis, and Kel. It freed the trio, and burned away a portion of the swarm on Kel, but caused damage to the adventurers themselves.

"My thanks Silas!" Shouted Dartis, shaking off the sting of the burns. He was freed of the webbing and a little pain was worth that. "Silas, see if you can drive back the smaller spiders with the flames," he shouted as he drew his sword and attacked the spider attacking Kel.

Grimacing at the bite, Alexander slowly moved towards the stairs to gain higher ground, defensively trying to keep at bay the spiders at all times with wide slashes than to hurt them. Seeing the spiders crowding around Rix, Alexander kicked away from him one of the larger spider's legs and asked out *"Do we have any other torches?"*

Silas nodded grimly at Dartis' shouted thanks.  His staff clattered to the floor of the room as he freed his right hand for spell-casting in case the situation became any more dire and he jabbed at the swarm around Kel with the flaming torch held in his left.  "Kel!  Break free of the spiders if you can!"

Rix rolled out of the swarm, kicking and pulling at the remaining spiders clinging to his body and stomping in an attempt to crush them on the ground.

Despite fighting defensively, Alexander made contact against the injured large spider, severing its closest leg. It screamed in pain and attacked again, but missed the half-orc.

There were too many spiders around Kel to burn away with his torch, so Silas had to cast a burning hands spell, destroying the remnants of the swarm and causing the rest on Kel to scatter and flee, although the elf was also hurt.

While his back was turned, the other large spider attacked Silas, biting deeply into his shoulder and poisoning the abjurer.  Silas turned a shade white as poison entered his system and sapped his strength.

Dartis then attacked the spider that bit Silas, slicing a gash across its body with his sword.

The swarm that Rix escaped flooded over Alexander and bit on his legs. A wave of naseau washed over Alexander, causing him to be unable to move or fight for the next few seconds.

Putting a good bit of distance between himself and the swarm of spiders swarming the half-orc, Rix reloaded his crossbow and fired it at one of the larger spiders while cursing his companions for sticking around. "I told you we should have moved on faster." DM's note: Rix thought that this was part of the tomb's traps.  It wasn't.  The spiders had moved in there on their own throughout the ages and fed on vermin.

*"Damn!"* yelled a sick Alexander while he himself feebly swatted with the flat of his blade at his legs, stripping away some of his own skin, but also some of the arachnids at the same time. 

Rix fired his bow at the creature near Silas, hitting it squarely and causing blood to splurt upwards. The spider has no time to react before the injured mage did. In anger, Silas stumbled past the spider that had attacked him while on the way towards the stairs and swung upwards with his torch at the creature, both clubbing the spider and setting it on fire. It screamed and attempted to flee, but made it only several feet more before dying.

Dartis moved forward to protect Alexander, slashing the spider in front of him and wounding it. It returned the attack, but missed the nimble human. Kel casted a spell of healing on Alexander, but took damage as the creatures swarmed over his arm. Although Alexander was restored, Kel became nauseous again.

Rix fired another bolt the next round, but missed the remaining large creature. Alexander recovered, and with a roar stomped his feet and swung his sword at the spider swarm around him. In his rage, he scattered enough of them to render the swarm useless.

The last spider attacked Dartis, but missed, only to have the fighter's own swing connect and bury deeply into it. Silas flanked the beast and connected, also wounding it. In panic, the creature attempted to flee, but Dartis wounded it critically, splitting a part of its body in half while Kel buried his own blade deep into the shrieking mass.

The battle was mercifully over.

Rix stomped a stray spider with the butt of his crossbow, "Next time listen when I say we shouldn't stick around."  He berated the others. "Now, can someone see to these bites, as they've nearly torn half my scales off. The nasty little things."

Ignoring Rix, Silas spit to clear an acrid taste from his mouth then reached around with fingers under the armor on his shoulder.  Withdrawing them, all can see his fingers are covered in blood and a foul smelling liquid.  "It might be wise for us to retreat to a place of safety."  He wiped his hand on the corner of his cloak.

The party backed into the previous room, hid and closed up the exit once more, and camped near the stone basin, spending the next twelve hours resting and allowing Kel to perform his healing magics.  They took turns guarding each other, and the time passed peacefully, giving them time to talk and rest.  The party members also found some unburned torches in sconces in the pillars and lit each as they needed them.  These torches were unfortunately bolted to their hangers, although they could have been removed with effort.

Rix spent his time thinking about the message he had heard before, remembering that the First correlated to the first kobold founder of the Hill Delver clan.  He was a famous trickster, much respected by other enemy kobold tribes.  They were unique among kobolds as having stronger tendencies of dragon worship, and believed such creatures held the key to long, if not eternal, life.  Some kobold priests even believed that kobolds that had proven themselves could become dragons in later lives.  In this manner, some stranger sects regarded the kobold as the second highest stage of reincarnation and the dragon as the ultimate stage.  In this weaker shell and life they would learn cunning before becoming dragon eggs.

Alexander broke the kobold's recollections. "Now they know we attacked... but they don't know we are here." _Or at least I hope so._ A pair of seconds of silence went by. "We might still have the surprise factor..."

Alexander's words sunk in. The floor did look dusty and unused, as if no one had come here in months, if not years. The party began to doubt that the kobolds now in charge of the hill knew of the existence of these crypts.

Alexander thanked Kel for the mending of the flesh, and added something with a genuine inquiring tone "But... how did you come in communion with Artemis? Aren't elves politicians and soldiers?"

During their convalesence, Kel spoke to Alexander about the Huntress he worshipped. "The God I worship is not the same as yours, although perhaps she just wears many masks?" He speculated on this a moment. "Not all elves emerse themselves in words and platitudes, since some of us still revere the old ways and the Huntress is an ancient God, though truth be told, not many of our kind still worship her." 

DM's Note: The elves refused to believe it, but long ago, humans brought the worship of the Rider to them after the god revealed himself in a battle of humans and elves versus a combined orc horde.  The humans saw the Rider in his male aspect of a hooded, but masculine hunter.  The elves and orcs perceived the Rider as female, although the large hunting clothes and hood render the gender of the god as unknowable.

"Well, should we continue?" Kel queried the rest of the group once everyone was well enough to proceed. "It seems as though we are safe from kobold attack down here but other fell things reside in the darkness."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 6, 2007)

After a good rest, the party carried on into the room with the large, stone staircase and the mummified kobold corpses.  The burnt and hacked spider corpses still littered the floor.  Right when Rix, who was taking the lead, stepped into the room, a familiar pair of lips appeared.

"Invaders! Robbers! The children of the dragon will slay you all!" It again repeated its hesterical message in the same order as before. It seemed not to recognize the party.

"Might I recommend that we don't wait for spiders to come crawling down on us again this time?"  Rix jibed at his companions. With his wounds healed he was back to his wise-cracking, sardonic self.

Kel scampered through the room, his eyes scanning the ceiling and walls and watchful for any sign of movement.

Alexander answered as he was disposed to carry on: "Then better take the lead, I'm not enthusiastic about being peppered with kobold bolts." Alexander examined closely the blood-filled carvings on the blade strapped to his wrist. "I want to get done with the mission and move against the previous owner of this." He was silent for a pair of seconds. "I can but hope that these strange magics have their origin in the invaders... as well as controlling bodies who should be resting, they might be the source of this magical control."_Will we need to make any more of this errands before earning enough trust?... as soon as this finishes, I'll propose scouting of enemy-taken territory._ DM's Note: Alexander's dialogue might be confusing, but the character had been intending on visiting the Tallione Imperials who were responsible for wiping out a wooded sanctuary he had frequented.  He did recover a portion of a Tallione blade that he had tied to his wrist and used as a punch dagger as a reminder of the slaughter he had seen.

Rix took the lead as the party moved up the stairs from the room with the dead spiders. The party travelled for a short time, finally reaching the web covered ceiling. Silas used a new torch to burn them away before the party reached the last steps, which were just below the ceiling. A close inspection revealed a hidden passageway above them.

The kobold checked for traps, then opened the passage. The ceiling slid to the side, but several boxes that were stacked on top of them fall through the opening, almost crushing the nimble Rix. The rest of the party also avoided being hit by the tumbling boxes. The party members watched in surprise as these crates fell into the darkness below, and announced their stop at the bottom with the loud splinterings of wood. (DM's Note: Rix made his reflex save, the other adventurers made easier reflex saves, then the kobolds in the other parts of the fortress failed their listen checks to hear the crates crash nearby.  Just damn.)

The sounds echoed through the halls, but no one came to investigate. After a few tense moments, the party moved through the opening, finding themselves in a small storage room. It was a 15 foot by 15 foot area. A wooden door was to the east, which Rix searched for traps. He found none. After Rix did his work, Alexander neared the door and stuck his ear to its surface and listened.

Meanwhile, Rix poked around the storage room, examining the various boxes and their contents.

Rix rummaged quietly through the crates.  They held equipment, and Rix was lucky enough to find the following:

3x Torches
1x Mirror
100x crossbow bolts
4x light crossbows
25x small traveler outfits
2x Rope (50 ft)
1x Grapple
And a small bag of silver coins (estimating 500 silver)

Alexander heard another door open in the distance and the shuffling of at least five creatures, in his trained estimation.  They did not come closer to the door, however, nor did they speak.  After a moment, Alexander could hear someone humming a strange tune, as if the person were lost in thought.


"Probably we have another squad behind this door, the place this door takes us to is another room so there should be no problem if we be swift." He then stepped back from the door, asked Rix if he found anything useful, and added, "If you went there first... without us..."

Kel shouldered his bow and swiftly drew his longsword "Well, I for one am sick and tired of scuttling through the shadows and filth down here, the elf said, his voice steady. "Let us sally forth and get to the bottom of this mystery"

Silas opened the door for his sharp shooters, Dartis and Rix.  Inside they saw a kobold in light robes humming a tune and holding a crystal over a small plate of burning coals, which provided enough light for Dartis to fire, as Silas and his torch were behind the door.  Five other kobolds stood and looked aimlessly into the space ahead of them.  Rix's crossbow bolt slammed into the creature, along with one of Dartis' two fired arrows.  With a grunt, the robed kobold fell, twitched and died, the crystal in his hand falling to the table with a clink.  Alexander and Kel charged inside, but no further action was needed.  The other five kobolds stood unmoving.

Inside the room was a large central workbench that the robed kobold was using.  Several tools laid about, and Silas' recognized enough of them to realize that they would be valuable to a mage seeking to develop his own magical items.  At a casual glance, Silas saw equipment that could be used to make potions, scrolls, and wondrous items.  He valued them at 500gp.  The crystal that fell was unlike the ones that the party had gotten from the troglodytes and otherwise found.  It was clear in appearance.

A logbook was also found on the workbench.  Quickly flipping through it, Alexander saw that the first half was written in gnomish and the rest in kobold.  A strange-looking chair and several crystals were drawn roughly in the book.

The chair shown in the logbook was also visible in the far corner of the 30 foot by 50 foot room.  It was a smooth chair made of petrified wood.  Kel recognized the chair as made from special silvan wood that has been petrified over time.  A bar extended from the back of the chair, and on the top of the bar was a hollowed dome that rested over the chair and had a crystal-shaped hole on the top.  Several straps and clamps had been added to the chair's arms and where a person's legs would lie.  A chill ran through the adventurers as they recognized the chair from their dreams...

_The image fades, then a new one takes its place. A strange, hairless humanoid creature holds a struggling kobold in its arms, then straps the the smaller creature to a chair with a strange helmet-like contraption. The device is lowered onto the kobold's head, and you feel your blood run cold as the creature's struggling grows weaker, then stops, the intelligence in its eyes disappearing as its pupils turn white and mindless. _

After looking at the book, which Alexander promptly handed to Rix, the half-orc said "Part of it is written in kobold..." He ignored the fallen body and the still-standing kobolds. He retrieved the battleaxe he had taken from the gnoll at the goblin fort, held it two-handed, and approached the chair.  No one stopped him. Once he was in front of it he calmly declared, "This is not meant to be." Shaking his head for a moment, he then brought down the axe heavily -almost savagely- upon the helmet-like contraption... his face an expression of dead-seriousness.

Rix had just enough time to flip through the journal and realize that the second part was written by a kobold shaman, when he was jolted from his examination by the jarring sound of an axe meeting stone.

Alexander attacked the chair with his weapon, his muscles straining with anger and rage as the axe laid deep gashes into the petrified wood.  The ringing of the sound was nearly unbearable as it bounced off the walls of the room.  The helmet-dome portion of the chair took the brunt of the half-orc's strength, bending slightly and cracking along the extended bar.

A greenish glow appeared around the chair and helmet, and ancient runes became visible.  They were a form of sylvan, so old that even Kel did not recognize the majority of the words.  Two words were recognizable by him, however: 'revered' and 'knowledge'.  He shuddered when he realized how old this civilization that created this item must have been.
The hairs on the elf's magically sensitive body began to stand on end as the air crackled.

With one last grunt, Alexander struck a final blow, rending the bar from the chair.  Another strike caused the fallen dome to crack.  Instead of stopping the build-up of energy, the chair glowed brighter and the energy in the room stronger so that the others noticed the building charge.

As the party stared in amazement they heard a gasp of terror by the far door and noticed a kobold observing them.  Before they could react, the creature began to shout a warning and shut the door as he fled.

_Deliver us from evil._[/blue]

Rix gaped at Alexander, "Fool.. you think we'll be able to find out what powers lie within that when it lies in splinters!  Creating a racket, you've called the entirety of them down upon us."  He stuffed the book aside into his pack along with a few of the other items he had picked up in the store room. Rix grabbed the coins, the mirror, restocked his bolts from the store room, and grabbed the crystal that the kobold dropped as well as the book.  

Dartis raced to the door to fling it open, bow in hand.

"Would it have told us anything else than what we already knew?" Alexander regretted the noise, _but I had to do it._ The half-orc slowly unsheathed his scimitar as the increasing unholy glow bathed the room.

"We don't know the complex, we can ambush groups exiting the complex if needed... but if we want to stand a chance we must retreat *now!*"

Dartis opened the door, concentrated, and fired his bow at a group of kobolds outside.  A smile of triumph spread across his face, which was soon replaced with a look of worry. In a hurry, he closed the door.  At first he was unsure which of the fleeing six kobolds was the controller, but he took his best guess by aiming at the one that looked more animated.  He fired his arrow and his aim was true, slamming into the back of the kobold and bringing him down.  Dartis' smiled as he realized he took down the right one, since the other five either collapsed or stood unmoving.  The smile disappeared, however, when he saw a crowd of a dozen or more kobolds streaming from down the long corridor towards the party, their masters hiding behind the bodies of their slaves.

"Bar the door," Rix snapped. "We go out the way we came." Crouching quickly next to the dead robed kobold, he ruffled through his robes for any items, hidden or otherwise.

Dartis and Rix held the door closed with their shoulders as Alexander and Kel grabbed some crates and attempted to block the door. From the sounds of things, a large group of kobolds were scratching and pushing against the barriers. Things weren't looking so good inside the room, either. A bolt of energy arced like green electricity, nearly striking Silas who was busily stuffing away the crafting tools for his own use.

Silas grabbed for the most valuable of the items first. As the bolt sizzled past, he turned and made for the door back through the storeroom and out the trapdoor, not wishing to tempt the fates with a longer stay.

Rix had taken time to rifle through the corpse of the kobold shaman on the floor. With a quick search of the robed kobold, Rix had just enough time to find a well-crafted dagger, a smooth amber stone, and another clear crystal. He also found a bracelet similar to the one found on some of the other kobold controllers.

The other party members squeezed into the storage room as a number of mindless kobolds were able to open the door slowly, inch by inch.

Seeing Rix scavenging the bodies, Alexander moved next to the kobold and exclaimed -somehow exasperated- *"Haste!"* Then he grabbed him by the shoulders and pulled him along.

As the party began to go down the hatch, the kobolds outside came through the door. Alexander took the rear, but had no chance to act as arcs of energy moved from the damaged chair and struck the creatures, killing those in the lead. With a grimace, Alexander closed the secret hatch as he descended.

The party travelled down the stairs, through the crypts, and to the metal rungs leading to the room with the door that was barring the troll. Silas dropped his second torch onto the ground by the bottom rung as he climbed. Dartis led the party upwards. After a long while he reached the top rung, and the fighter opened the secret hatch. He was shocked to find five kobolds struggling to remove the bar to the tunnel with the troll, guided by the nervous commands of a sixth kobold. He scrambled to stop them, followed by the rest of the party.

"Capture the controller!" barked Silas as he stepped forward, fingers of his right hand splayed before him.  Intoning words of arcane power he gestured and pointed towards the kobolds struggling with the bar.

Dartis successfully tackled the kobold controller, followed by Rix, who unsuccessfully tried to remove the bracelet from the controller's arm. Silas came out next and lit two of the mindless kobolds on fire, but they were able to remove the bar as Kel and Alexander came out of the tunnels last.

There was an inhuman shriek of laughter as the door was pushed open. The troll burst forth and ran amock, slaying the kobold nearest to the door. Uncontrolled, the other kobolds stood unmoving in front of the monster, acting as a defensive, unwitting line of meat in between the party and the creature.

_The rest of the kobolds will arrive in just seconds!_ Alexander rushed off to open the door leading to the outside, and stood beside it while waiting for his companions to exit the chamber, keeping his gaze fixed on the troll rending kobold corpses. He kept his scimitar unsheathed.

Dartis dragged the controller kobold with him toward the door. "Everyone out," he shouted to his comrades. Then to the kobold struggling in his arms.
"If you have any wish to stay alive you will order those others to attack the troll."

"By the twisted rune of Ithul!" cursed Silas.  Holding the torch ahead of him like a shield, Silas backed quickly away from the troll.  He followed after Alexander and Dartis to the exit of the kobold lair.

Rix hustled away from the troll. "Take him.  We'll need some answers."  He got in the lead and then called back towards Dartis, who was struggling with the controller.  He thought for a moment, remembering the controlling bracelet in his pack, retrieved it, then slipped it on. _This is going horribly, its all the half-brained orc's fault.  Destroying that chair, ridiculous.  Righteousness my scaly..._ His thoughts trailed off in a series of blood curdling curses directed at his idiot companion, the troll, the brainless kobolds, and the whole situation.

_The first step is complete, now chaos should ensue in the herd..._ When they all came through, the half-orc closed the door and prayed for the kobolds to arrive soon enough to the room so as to get the precious time needed to escape into a hiding place. "The Huntress will provide somewhere we can take cover... and plan the next move."

Meanwhile, the kobold Dartis had wrapped in his arms nodded in agreement as he pulled him away, and said in bad common "I want live!" The remaining kobolds made futile attempts to kill the troll, but at least they were slowing him down. The troll didn't seem to mind, and bit deeply into the shoulder of another mindless creature, raining blood over itself. DM's Note: Rix thought that he might be able to control the kobold drones, but each bracelet was attuned to one controller.  It was the controller in Dartis' arms that caused them to fight the troll.

Rix attempted to control the kobolds with the bracelet, but there didn't seem to be magic in it, as if the power had died with its owner.

Alexander led the charge to the surface. As the party burst forth from the door, they surprised three small groups of kobold drones and their controllers.

The first group was 30 feet in front of the door. The second group was slightly to the right and 10 feet away. The third group was more to the left and 25 feet away. All three controllers looked astonished to see the adventurers coming out at the speed they were.

Alexander continued leading the charge! *"Fall back behind me!"* Exclaimed Alexander as he launched himself over the nearest startled kobold. _Let the troll meet the kobolds running after us..._

Silas cursed again, though with a bit more volume this time. He flung the torch down behind him. Gripping his staff in both hands, he followed in Alexander's wake.

Rix darted after the others, crossbow in hand.  "I'd rather rely on my own wits than some vague goddess," he snapped at Alexander as they made their way onto the surface.

Rix fired his bolt first, killing the farthest controller. Silas broke ranks and attacked the nearest kobold with his staff, injuring him severely. Kel assisted, also breaking rank and striking the injured controller down with his blade. Finally, Alexander charged forward and swung his weapons with such force that the kobold controller he targeted was split in half.

The party seemed to be home free. They had a prisoner, and the only threats around them were the fifteen mindless kobolds milling about aimlessly, and the victorious roar of a slaughtering troll deep in the tunnel behind the group. It would seem that the trap meant for the party was about to be sprung on the pursuing kobold tribe.

Next: The gnomes are under attack!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 6, 2007)

"It would not be wise to loiter around here."  Silas motioned back towards the kobold lair.  "Especially now that _that_ thing has been set loose."  He looked briefly at Rix then shifted his gaze to Alexander.  "Can you find us a place of safety where we might question the captured kobold?"

"Before we leave, let us end these abominations, both so that they may not be used against us or our allies, but also as an act of mercy. Rix and I will proceed down the hill, while you fulfill your duty. The troll will be quite happy with his other prey, but do not tarry," said Dratis as he carried off the small reptilian in his arms.

Alexander nodded gravely at Dratis' words. "You speak truth," but looked at Rix for agreement for whether to proceed or not onto the gruesome duty. In the half-orc's eyes they were Rix's kin, and thus, Rix should be the one to free them.

"The troll will end their empty lives.  Move."  Rix snapped. _death was a part of life for a kobold, their stifled souls would be reincarnated into the next hatching._

After Rix said what he had to say, the party heard the growling of an approaching troll behind them. They decided that it was best to quickly move, and left the hill by heading straight out and circling its base. They found concealment in some nearby trees.

As the party was led into the surrounding trees with their struggling kobold in tow, the group heard another monstrous giggle, and turned to see the troll gleefully slaying the mindless kobolds around it. It got inventive, taking the time to slash or dismember the creatures without killing them. Suddenly, a large squad of kobolds came from the other side of the hill and surrounded the troll. The ensuing battle became fierce, but the troll still seemed to have the advantage. Instead of watching the result of the conflict, the party decided to leave.  Rix gritted his teeth against the thought of the troll and the mindless kobolds, _be reborn into the great mines, the treachery of your own kind against you will show them the greatest of wraths._

They got as far as the swamp, and were discussing how best to cross it, when Dartis detected a familiar, pungent odor. Two recognizeable troglodytes approached, their hands open and away from their weapons in a gesture of peace. The smaller one spoke in broken common, "You return...and with kobold. This one respects has for you. We help you cross our home for price. Perhaps we buy kobold from you. Makes good slave."

Alexander imitated the Troglodytes' gesture: "Well met, hunters."

"We have a need to speak with it first," Kel said in answer to the troglodyte's proposal. "But I think we may be able to strike some kind of deal," the elf said, looking at his friends for agreement.  DM's Note: I was surprised to see the elf hint that he might sell the kobold...

The troglodytes smiled to Kel agreeably. "If trouble, we can help make talk. If not kobold slave, we will take five sparkly stones from kobold heads, or 10 gp."

Rix spoke to the lizardmen in draconic, "Give us a moment." Rix then turned back towards the kobold and Dartis, who was tugging him along. "Hold him tight."

[In draconic]"What is your name and your tribe?" he asked calmly.

Alexander turned to the others while Rix questioned the kobold: "We have enough evidence and we can return." His words were dry and matter-o-factly. _So that I can finally meet the defilers!_ "There are greater missions ahead." _We can't keep being pest control for gnomes..._

The prisoner responded to Rix. "My name is Sylesreastris of the DragonEye clan. What do you want, cousin who is slave to these big ones?"

"Who do you think leads the big ones around by their noses?" Vaerixsjach smirked, "I think Kurtulmak will have a nice place for you in the weasel den once I've finished with you.  Who leads your pathetic excuse for a scaled clan?"

Alexander was waiting quietly as the two scaled ones exchanged words. In between, he asked the troglodytes if anything strange had happened of late in the sorroundings, something like the dead rising or other weird occurences.

The troglodyte nodded at Alexander. "Many kobolds pass around swamp to north. Carried many spears. Were too many to hunt. That strange."

Suddenly, the kobold in custody spit on Rix's feet and began to talk angrily in another language.

To Rix in draconic: "You consort with these things and you consider me a betrayer," Sylesreastris asked. "Our leader, Kazsinastrayas, has told us about you. The cousin who walks with the tall ones. Tell me, is it true cousin, how you side with the gnomes against my own DragonEye tribe? And you say you lead this band? Such a betrayal cuts even more deeply. You consider the DragonEyes to be traitors of the faith, but we simply found a way to unite our warring groups. Seperate we were weak. And then when we had captured our enemies we united them in our cause and were stronger for it until you showed. Have you forgotten all your ways, cousin? Have you forgotten that the world goes to the quick and to the cunning? You smell like a human and you talk like one. I condemn you to our lord's justice, betrayer. I will become an dragon egg. Perhaps in the next life some human god may take pity on you and make you a halfling."

[Rix in Draconic]"So, weasel, I think I'll call you weasel.  Fitting isn't it?  As for me, I side with no one, I have endured where one such as you would die groveling like the dog you are.  About the gnomes, I would be happy to see the gnomes wiped out.  I'm surprised they have withstood this long.  Their defenses are paltry, yet your so-called unity cannot do what I will do myself.  You believe you have a unity, what you have is an empty shell ready to crack.  Perhaps your pathetic leader failed to study the basics of a proper mine, perhaps he is just a fool.  It matters not." 

Vaerixsjach drew his dagger, testing the point with the tip of a finger.  "Sharp isn't it.  I guess you know very little of our own faith, as you failed to recognize one of the chosen.  A weasel like yourself would not recognize a dragonwrought."  He smirked.

"It would please you that I sent you to your next life?  That you had the chance to be reborn, but I don't think that would be fitting punishment just yet.  I think you'll live a long and pathetic life.  As a slave, like the mindlessness you have inflicted upon my kin, for they are no longer yours, that will be your calling till the end of your days.  However, I would not see it fit to let you live with the pleasure of thinking yourself worthy of the heritage of a dragon."

Rix in Common: "We will sell this one to you, make sure that he lives a long and pathetic life.  However, first he will be marked.  Dartis, hold him tight.  Someone, get me a lit torch."

Silas listened to Rix with a scowl upon his face.  He didn't understand what was initially being said, but he understood the tone and he didn't like it though he hoped it would get them the information that they needed.  When Rix switched to common he frowned.  "I will not condone selling this creature into slavery.  Despite its crimes, we do not have the right to enslave it, nor to torture it."  Silas glanced to Dartis, Alexander, and Kel hoping to receive some support from them. DM's Note: Up until this point I was wondering if the good-aligned characters were going to take a hit to their alignment.

"What did it say about those who've organized the kobolds and used this vile method of control?"

Alexander took out his scimitar and rested it on his other arm, looking intently at the kobold. Without averting his gaze from him he asked, "Yes, what did he say about the crystals?"

Dartis tightened his grip on the kobold but took a step back from Rix. "Silas is quite correct here. Dorinthians do not condone slavery and are not slavers as are the our enemies. And torture will never be tolerated in my presence, ever. I would sooner set this thing free than allow you to mercilessly carve him up. Nor will we relinquish him to the dwellers of this swamp to slave away for a few weeks to only be eaten later. This will not occur. Dorinthia may be lost or nearly so, but its ideals are not." said Dartis fiercely.

"While I would not see him tortured I have no qualms with him serving a sentence with these," Kel said, flicking a finger at the pair of troglodytes. "The Huntress knows it is more than he deserves."

"Well spoken, Lord Kalnian," murmured Silas.  _And *that* is why we have nobles,_ he thought. "Depending on the information you've gained, Rix, we may not need to cross the swamp yet.  We've destroyed the artifact that they were using but I fear that was but one of the subjugated kobold clans, not the Dragon Eye kobolds.  Those are the ones we need to find.  If this one," said Silas motioning at the captive kobold, "can tell us where to find them it would aid our mission immensely.  If he cannot, or will not, aid us then our choices are two: either blindly press forward, which I like not, or return to the gnomes to report what we have discovered thus far."

"These are my kin who have been subjected to this, I am no Dorinthian and I care not for the paltry noble ideals of your people.  Not that your noble ideals hold much sway either, I doubt any of you have seen how your noble brethren treat those held in jails or they believe to be inhuman or less than them."  Rix scowled.

"This one will be given treatment deserving of a traitor to his race. It is not torture, it is an eye for an eye.  He will live as if he were one of those whose cunning he has stolen, serving without choice.  You advise putting my kin to the death in the name of mercy, yet you somehow believe this ones life is worth saving.  He will not be tortured, but marked in much the same way you mark your own criminals, with a brand to name him a traitor."

The dragonkin bared his teeth at the witless humans, "What would you do with him?  Bring him back to the accursed gnomes?  Kill him in the name of mercy?  Leave him to return and report to his traitorous kin?"  The dragonkin's tone was sharp and berating.

"He will serve his time with the troglodytes, for to pass him on to the next life would be to great a generosity for the travesty he has inflicted.  If you wish to know anything of the Dragon Eye tribe, you will do as I say, or you will stumble along as blind as you are now."

"You won't have him serve with his life Rix." Alexander was unmoving, his scimitar still resting on his left arm. "You may mark him. You may leave him to die. You may slit his throat." Alexander shook his head gravely. "You may not enslave him. Not as he enslaved his kin. Not as Tallionines enslaved free men."

Silas' eyes narrowed and his lips tightened into a thin line.  He would justify his actions, explain his beliefs, but he knew the kobold held everything in ill regard except himself and wouldn't listen anyway.  "It is the Dorinthian way, Rix, no other.  If that means that we must stumble about blindly then so be it."

One of the troglodytes shrugged in boredom at Silas' reaction. "We take you for gold if not the kobold. Makes no difference us. Although kobolds good to eat. Even DragonEye kobold like this one."

The kobold underneath Dartis' arms said something sharp to Rix, which causes the troglodytes to chuckle in amusement. To Rix in Draconic: "I thought you said you were in charge of these tall ones, cousin. Who is in charge of who, here?" The kobold prisoner asked with a smirk.

Kel took a slow step backwards, away from the argument, careful to hold his hands away from his weapons, "Time wastes, decide his fate and be done with it." His eyes swept the area for a stone or a log that he could sit upon while he waited.

"Fools.  He will be marked and left as a traitor in these swamps.  But only after we get what we need out of him."

[Rix in draconic]"Where is this despicable Kazsinastrayas and the lair of your traitorous tribe?  As it seems they consort with gnomes, oh... you didn't realize that bit... doesn't matter, you'll be dead soon enough so long as you tell me what I need to know."

To the troglodytes in draconic "We will see about an arrangement for this one.  Perhaps he'll disappear in the night into your domain, I doubt you'll have much trouble picking him up."

Alexander was satisfied by Rix's supposed change in attitude (he didn't know draconic), but the tone in which he concluded "Good, I won't have to behead him then" could have been well in search of comedy or dead serious, it was hard to tell which. He finally sheathed his scimitar and retreated to wait while Rix interrogated the rat.

The kobold prisoner snickered and switches to common. "This one wants to know where my tribe is quartered. You just came from there. This our new home, and was taken from Hill Delvers. They now serve us. As for our commander, he now gone to deal with enemies of our ally. Our ally is a gnome, yes, but he sees error of his ways. He helps DragonEye tribe grow strong. Our enemies soon not a problem. Gnome mage brings kobolds and goblins together for last fight against his old home."

"Serves the gnomes right."  Rix spit on the ground, "Now, will someone get me a torch so when I mark this one as a traitor so he doesn't bleed to death."

Alexander came back at the mention of goblins and mighty alliances, and asked in a casual tome to Rix: "Did we conserve the head of the goblin shaman?"
"Let us get done with this." _And warn the gnomes of the lizard in gnome body so that *they* deal with it, all this stinks... treason abounds._

Silas cursed quietly at the information imparted by the kobold.  "Then we'll need to warn the gnomes quickly."  Looking Rix in the eye he said, "Seems I left my torch back at the kobold lair."  He then turned to the troglodytes.  "What price for passage across your swamp?"

The troglodyte pondered for a moment and then said, "We takes 20 golds for passage or something of equal value."  The creature looked one more time at the prisoner.

Silas fished in his pouch for 20 gold and paid the troglodytes.  "Shall we go, my friends?"

"I'm ready to go as soon as you lot resolve your issues," Kel quipped as he walked casually towards Silas.

"Solved, or not, we must go." 

The troglodytes took the 20gp from Silas and led the party of adventurers through the swamp. A steady rain came from the west and dampened both the adventurers' clothes and their spirits as the mud got deeper and the going harder. It took some hours to make it through. When they did make it out of the marsh as the rain slows to a trinkle, night had gathered. The guides were true to their word, and they gave a nod in salute as they disappeared back into the swamp.

Exhausted, the party considered resting before pushing on to the lands of the gnomes, despite the danger that the prisoner insisted was heading the gnomes' way.

With exhaustion sapping his strength Silas said, "I think we should rest.  Pushing on in this state..."  He shook his head.  "It's too dangerous; especially with night coming on."

The group settled down to rest. Each group member took a different shift and Dartis tied the kobold prisoner up near a tree while he took the first watch. The night went uneventfully and the group slept until Rix took the last shift. Shortly before dawn the party woke up to painful screams deep in the swamp. As the party grabbed their weapons and prepared for an attack they noticed that Rix wasn't to be found in the camp. Soon they heard a whistling tune as Rix emerged from the muddy ground, his hands by his side, and a pleased look on his face. It appeared that the kobold prisoner was gone...

Alexander spit, all this really disgusted him. He would have preferred to cleanly slice the head from the body of the kobold, but it was Rix's realm. _Leaving a wounded wolf behind on purpose..._ The half-orc shook his head. *"Moving."* _Ravil was right, this scoundrel is testing me._

"Who's making breakfast?"  Rix grinned, markedly amused at his companions.

Silas pulled a hard, dry biscuit from his store of rations and tossed it to Rix.  "Consider it made."  Rapidly packing up his gear and strapping his bedroll to the bottom of his pack he said, "Let's move on.  We can eat on the trail."  Keeping his face carefully blank he asked Rix, "Did you kill him?"

When Silas asked him his question, Rix cocked his head to the side, "who?"

"I could stand to sit and eat breakfast, the trail is still going to be there.  Maybe not the gnomes, but no real loss."  He tossed the dry biscuit back, sitting down he opened up some of his own rations.

*"We are moving, Rix"* Alexander said... his patience with the kobold was growing thin. "We have no time to waste, even more, we will have to march at higher speed, we *don't* want to arrive at the gnome's place in midbattle." He packed and prepared to go.

Silas sighed, realizing he would not get any information out of the wily kobold rogue.  He shrugged his pack up onto his back and grabbed for the biscuit when Rix tossed it back.  Looking at Alexander he said, "I'm ready."  Breaking off a piece of the biscuit, he popped it into his mouth and moved to follow Alexander.

The party moved on, though some of its members glanced at Rix in suspicion or disgust. They travelled for a few more hours when Kel noticed a wisp of smoke in the direction of the gnome lands. Hurrying, the party travelled another hour before the inescapable smell of smoke reached their noses.

Walking over the final hill, the party saw the Laughphray Hills on fire, its defensive towers aflame or destroyed. Several siege engines laid still on the field, surrounded by the bodies of goblins, gnolls, and kobolds. The doors to the gnome home had been broken down and a recently dug tunnel opening covered with canvas could be seen between two large tents. This was likely dug by kobold sappers.

Three entrances into the hills could be seen from the vantage point, although there were likely others. The left entrance was closer to the residential areas of the gnome caves, while the right entrance was nearer the administrative. Both entrances had been burst open. The kobold tunnel was a third, new entrance, but where it led to was unknown. The adventurers could hear the sounds of battle raging somewhere deep in the earth.

Next: Saving the gnomes...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 6, 2007)

Angered by Rix, angered by failure, angered by mind-slavers, angered by betrayal... plus, even if Alexander didn't like the gnomes and their tunnels, they were good folk, he had slept under their roof. "Coming?" Leaving the party behind him an almost-tangible trace of fury, Alexander drew both his weapons as he raced swiftly down the hill, towards the left entrance.

Dartis swore at the scene of devastation. At Alexander's retorical question, he merely drew his own sword in answer and raced after the half-orc.

Silas, gripping his quarterstaff all the tighter, followed only a few steps behind Alexander and Dartis. And the rest came after.

==========================Mage Study and Dorms----->to Administrative area
----------------------------------------|
============================Market
----------------------------------------|
=============================Homes
----------------------------------------|
====================Homes------Hall-------Homes
----------------------------------------|
============================Entrance

This was a general layout of the tunnels. The party started in the Hall.


The party barged through the opening, entering the hall with Alexander and Dartis taking the lead. The hall was full of signs from the recent carnage, the bodies of several gnomes and two gnolls strewn about. Three goblins stood talking and laughing in the middle of the room. It would seem that they were willing to allow the gnolls to take the lead in the fighting, which was not surprising knowing how goblins fight without a leader to push them (and the party killed theirs). The goblins soon regreted their decision to 'play it safe' as Alexander cleaved the nearest one. Dartis killed the next one with his blade before the creature could react, while Silas smashed the head in of the third. With no more enemies about the adventurers had a chance to glance around. Only half the gnomes were armored and with swords. The rest wore no armor and wielded handaxes and clubs. It would seem the gnomes were down to their militia.

Kel nocked an arrow and drew the string half back, his eyes sweeping the darkness for any sign of trouble. He cautiously moved forward, letting his feet feel the way more than actually watching where he was going, his eyes continued to dart about the shadows while his ears strained for any sound of attack. Kel's ears picked up the sound of fighting to the north. He yelled this to his companions, and the group rushed northwards, following a tunnel for 40 feet until it spread open to a circular chamber, 120 feet in diameter. The doors to a dozen gnome homes laid roughly separated by 10 foot intervals.

A few of the homes were on fire, and the smoke obscured much of the destruction that eyes could detect. Vision was reduced to 60 feet, and black smoke began to choke the lungs of those around. In the center of the room could be seen four gnolls excitedly pushing around seven bruised and bloodied gnomes. Three looked elderly, and the fourth to be a mother desperately trying to protect three of her children. One of the gnolls backhanded the elderly gentleman next to her, then raised a greatclub to finish him.

The half-orc, speechless, emitted a scream of rage. *"Aaahhhhhhhh!!!"* He pounced at the black-haired gnoll with the greatclub.

Kel stopped, steadied his aim and let fly a shaft at the gnoll that struck the old man, quickly nocking another arrow he prepared to fire again.

Silas took a moment to cast _Shield_ before following after Alexander.

With drawn sword Dartis charged into the melee as well.

Rix lowered his goggles, due to the light from the flames, and slipped inside some of the billows of smoke. 

The gnolls ceased their attacks and turned to face the threat as Alexander charged into the room. After he made it more than halfway towards the creatures, the half-orc threw his knife, but missed the nearest gnoll. Dartis was behind Alexander, followed by a shielded Silas.

Kel took a shot, but also missed. He knocked another arrow and attempted to ignore his stung eyes, which peered past the smoke.

As the gnomes picked themselves up and ran, the gnolls smiled at the sight of the fresh combatants running towards them and readied their weapons. There were four: one with a greatclub, two with a battle-axe, and one with a flail. They all wore loose, studded leather armor, but carried no shield.

Rix, hoping to use the smoke to provide some concealment, ducked for cover and drew his crossbow. A grim smirk had been on his face from the moment they returned to the hills, although he had remained mostly silent. His aim wavered for a moment, the thought of ending the lives of gnomes was always tempting, but the immediate threat of the gnolls was more important. He steadied his hand, leveling the bolt at the groin of the gnoll with the flail and let loose.

Alexander wielded his scimitar with both hands and moved to cleave into the gnolls. Rix fired, hitting the gnoll holding the flail just above his right leg and caused the blood to flow freely. Just then, Alexander closed the distance and cut into the side of the lead gnoll, which Dartis then finished off with his blade. Silas moved to strike the other wounded gnoll, but missed. A second later, a shot from Kel flew past Silas and killed the creature before it could strike back. Kel then shifted his movement and slipped into the smoke.

One of the gnolls with a battle-axe (two handed) attacked Alexander, cutting deeply into the half-orc's shoulder and almost causing him to collapse in a bloody heap. The one attacking Dartis drew a cut along the man's arm while also using a hard two-handed swing.

As Rix and Kel slipped into the smoke, they lost sight of who was who. At the moment, each saw three tall shapes struggling near two shorter shapes.

"Not again!" Alexander yelled out, spitting blood... now that the gnomes were getting away, he knew he could step back, but if they didn't finish the gnolls, the help provided to the gnomes would be of no use.  He moved in such a way that the gnolls couldn't get the jump at him while he picked up a discarded shield to use as a buckler. Through the smoke, Alexander could not see the ground around him well enough. Instead of a discarded gnome shield, he thought he saw a discarded goblin shield and reached to gather it while a gnoll moved to attack...

Dartis cursed as the blade drew blood across his arm. Dartis looked about to better gauge the situation, but the smoke was too thick and he could not spot Rix and Kel. He saw the half-orc rummaging about for a shield but decided that the best way to help his injured partner was to finish off the brute in front of him, so he braced his buckler and returned the blow againt the gnoll directly in front of him.

Silas ducked in, jabbing with his staff more to distract than to cause serious harm. 

Kel slung his bow over his shoulder and drew his long sword "Your death stalks you through clouds of smoke _Grenek_," Kel spit. "I am the Hunter and you are the Hunted. Prepare to DIE!" The wild elf yelled as he moved towards the melee combat.

The gnolls attacked first, the one in front of Dartis missing wildly with his blow. Alexander scrambled for the goblin shield as the second gnoll hovered over him. At the last minute, Alexander swung the shield upwards defensively to block the attack. Using his improvised shield, he got jolted as the blow meant for him was absorbed by the sheet of metal, but he remained unharmed. Kel slashed deeply into the gnoll attacking Alexander, gravely wounding the humanoid. Then Silas caught the injured creature with a jab to the throat, breaking its windpipe and killing it with a critically successful strike.

Dartis swung at his opponent, but missed. He at least had the satisfaction of knowing there was only one gnoll left and his allies were coming in to help. Rix still could not make out who was who from his position, but maintained his subterfuge.

Dartis grinned at the last gnoll as his companions began to encircle the opponent. Alexander spit blood... again, and knowing that he wouldn't want to put himself for wasting precious healing, he rose from the kneeling position he adopted to counter the gnoll's blow, at the same time leaving his scimitar but retrieving his second throwing dagger from his belt, which he then launched at the standing enemy.

Silas nimbly dodged as the gnoll switched targets and aimed for him. The abjurer struck back, cracking the gnoll in the ribcage. A throwing knife from Alexander buried deeply into its chest. As it howled and attempted to remove it, Dartis and Kel finished the creature off with simultaneous strikes.

The battle was over, and the gnomes reappeared to now begin a fire brigade in order to save their homes. The party took the time to retrieve their items dropped or thrown as the fire was diminished by the short humanoids. Kel stepped forward to where Alexander stood and cast a spell of healing. "By the power of the Huntress be healed."

"I don't know, maybe as you say your Huntress is not mine, but she's certainly got me in high esteem," he patted the elf's back in thanks as most of his wounds were healed. "We are not yet finished..." he turned to one of the gnomes and asked brusquely, "Where did the kobolds and other scum go?"

A frightened young gnome handed off a jug of water to a fellow firefighter and pointed to the north. "They went that way, sir. Towards the direction of the marketplace." He gulped at the towering half-orc and added, "Thank you for your help," before scurrying off for more water.

Alexander grunted back a "thanks" before announcing to his friends: "the hunt continues."

Silas nodded grimly.  "Let us go, then," he said as he began following Alexander. 

Dartis tied a cloth about his arm and nodded that he was ready and headed north as well.

The adventurers continued through the northern passage, happy to move past the remaining smoke and flames being extinguished off the gnomish homes. Ahead lied a once beautiful fountain amidst the small shops that made the market circle. The scene was nothing like the party members remembered, with doors kicked in and a large number of gnome bodies littering the ground. The fountain water itself had a slight reddish hue, most likely from the couple of gnome bodies still twitching inside.

Four gnolls were conferring with one another in the center of the area when five kobolds came from the passage leading to the mage quarters. The leader of the five, an older kobold wearing crimson robes with the eye of a dragon on the back said in common to the strongest of the gnolls, "It is done, Grome." He cleaned a bloodied dagger on the hem of his robe. "I lost all my remaining drones and two of my clan, but the spellcasters are finished. We need one final push to take their chief and his guards, however it will be bloody. Perhaps we should pull back. We've lost enough people."

The gnoll growled, "Bah! You've only lost your zombies, Kazsinastrayas, and a handful of men. I've lost half my troops, but I'm no coward. We finish this here and now, then the caves are ours. Go back to Astraughlay and tell him of your failures. He has shown me the truth. First this place falls to me, then I will be on my path to become king."

The kobold's eyebrows furrowed as he hissed, "Grome, I've been thinking about the visions he has shown us. Yes, he has given us power. Yes, what he has shown us has come true so far. But look at us, Grome! The goblins are finished as a united force, your men are down to half their strength, and I've lost nearly all my drones that helped my tribe get this far in the first place. But after this, what? We've been decimated, Grome! We..." He stopped as he saw the party enter the room. "...are in trouble."

The party was in the entrace to the market circle. The four gnolls stood 30 feet away and were blocking the five kobolds from attacks. The kobolds all wielded shortbows, except for their robed leader, who wielded a knife and had some strange-looking components on his belt. The gnolls were armed with battle-axes and wielded them with two hands, except for the leader who was using a halberd. Instead of studded leather, he wore a fine-looking suit of chain mail. There was still smoke behind the party members, but the fire had by now been put out by the gnomes.

Dartis hestiated but a heart beat before rapidly drawing his bow and firing a pair of arrows at the head gnoll. "Stay together here and fight. They will come to us. There is little more havoc they can cause, so stay here and fight them where we can assist each other!" Called out Dartis. 

*"Grome."* Is all he said, having recognized obviously the name as the gnoll's leader, and now challenged him with two hands on his scimitar. 
_If the jaws are coming at you, don't stand still, they bite._ He waited for him to come forth, and ran to clash against him at last moment.

Kel reached out to a passing Alexander and slapped his arm upon him, "Huntress aid this one in his good fight." He prayed as he brandished his holy symbol. DM's Note: Spell was _aid_.

The kobolds behind the gnolls were trying to get a shot at the party from between the muscular humanoids when Alexander issued his challenge. The gnoll leader snarled angrily and charged towards the half-orc, followed by his companions. Their bodies blocked the kobolds from shooting at the adventurers, and they heard the kobold leader say, "No Grome! You damn idiot!"

Grome moved halfway towards the party when two arrows were fired forth from Dartis, the first burying itself deep within the gnoll's shoulder and the second embedding itself in his armor. Acid fired forth from Silas, but he missed badly with his magic. Alexander was energized by Kel's magic, the Huntress' divine blessing feeling both welcoming and familiar. Rix fired two shots from below Alexander's elbow, piercing Grome's defenses below his raised arm. The gnoll stumbled and wailed in shock as doubt reached his eyes along with the realization that not all prophecies may be true. With a smile, Alexander charged forward, and with a flick of his wrists, Grome's head was promptly removed from his body.

With a howl, the three remaining gnolls made attacks against Alexander, one getting in a lucky shot. The other kobolds began to move to the party's left side in an arc, trying to get a shot on your the group without taking the risk of hitting the gnolls.

Satisfied by the power show before the gnolls and kobolds, Alexander now separated his hands to be free to attack with both his blades, slashing and stabbing furiously with scimitar and dagger. Kel drew his sword and charged towards the kobolds "HUNTRESS TAKE THEE. OPPOSE ME AND DIEEEEEE" he yelled as he ran.

Silas was somewhat taken aback by Kel's charge (though he had come to expect that sort of thing from Alexander). _Crazy Huntress-worshippers!_ Though not so precipitously, Silas moved forward in an attempt to position himself where he could cast _burning hands_ without catching any of his companions in its effect.

The four kobolds moved ahead of their robed master, and each fired a shot at Dartis. The agile fighter avoided being hit by all but one missile. Alexander attacked one of the gnolls before him, slicing a gash into the creature's chest, then ducking in close to finish his opponent with a knife to the lung.

Silas attacked next, moving towards the kobolds and casting his spell. With his staff raised above him, the abjurer completed his words of magic, causing flame to bellow forth from the palm of his hand. He spread his fingers, causing the thin column of fire to become fan-like. Three of the kobolds were enveloped, their screams shrill as they attempted to douse themselves in the polluted fountain. They only made a few steps, and fall dead while still aflame.

The kobold in front of Silas snarled and casts a familiar spell. His fingers also spread outwards as a column of flame issues forth from his own hand and covered Silas with harsh damage. Rix fired a shot from his crossbow at the remaining croney of the kobold. It hit, severely injuring the creature, but not killing it.

Dartis fired his shots, injuring a gnoll before it swung at Alexander and threw off its aim. A second arrow missed, but distracted the other gnoll, who also missed the half-orc. It snarled at Dartis and turned to attack Alexander again.

Kel moved forward and barely missed the robed kobold, who yelled in fear and shock as a slice took a piece out of his garments.

"More than one way to deal with a sorcerer," murmured Silas as he brought his staff down to grip it in both hands.  Stepping towards the kobold leader Silas swung.

The injured kobold moves first, backing away from the group and firing a bolt at Rix, which took some flesh off Rix's left arm. Alexander moved next, driving his scimitar and dagger deep into the stomach of the gnoll in front of him. As the blades were removed, the creature gasped, tried unsuccessfully to hold its intestines in, and fell dead.

Silas attacked the robed kobold, dealing it a glancing blow off the side of its head and eliciting a curse from the creature. Rix fired angrily at the kobold that had struck him, killing it with a bolt. Dartis fires two more shots at the injured gnoll, both hitting him in the chest with such force that the creature was lifted from the ground and killed.

The robed kobold was the lone survivor and attempted to run, Kel and Silas both missing at their attempts to strike it in the back. He got about halfway to the northern exit. Kel chased him, but misses again.

Silas cursed under his breath and followed Kel at a run.  _Don't want that kobold to escape or we'll lose our element of surprise,_ he thought.

The kobold skipped ahead of Kel, causing him to miss a clumsy attack. It turned and casts a quick spell at the priest, who suddenly felt the strength go out of his body. Kel collapsed to the ground under the weight of his own equipment, and lay motionless as the party watched his limbs become old and shrivelled.

Dartis fired two arrows at the same time that Rix let loose another bolt. An arrow and a bolt met in the center of the kobold's torso, pinning him to the wall of the tunnel opening. He coughed twice, blood welling up to his lips. After one last gasp he uttered his last breath as he stared at Rix and spoke a word in common. "Traitor."

At the kobold's last utterance, Alexander spit the word "die" at the body. "Let's see..." Alexander spoke as he was starting to go through the gnolls' and kobolds' possessions. When the others look to him, who had so pushed for haste through the complex, he answered, "Yes, we can take a few instants. These were leaders, as worn down as the enemy seems to be, they won't launch an attack without them *anytime soon*."

"Indeed, among these tribes, symbols of power seem to be very persuasive in what leader arise and how well they may lead their peoples. Depriving our enemies of future rallying devices is well advised." Supported Dartis as he watched the north corridor with a drawn arrow. DM's note: Ummm... guys.  Kel is still in need of help.

A moan is heard from the unmoving Kel. Maybe it was a grunt of agreement. Maybe it was just pain. From the party members' positions near the corpses of their enemies, it was hard for those standing to tell.

Dartis cursed at his own selfishness and rushed back to the elfs side. He leaned over the prostrate elf, his untrained eye searching for anything that he could help with.
"Kel, can you move? Can I do anything to help?"

Silas stared in horror as the kobold's spell affected Kel by wasting the elf's limbs. Rix and Dartis' attacks passed by him with Silas barely noticing. When Dartis rushed back to Kel, Silas shook himself from his stupor and aided the knight in helping Kel as much as he was able. Silas' skilled eye recognized the affects of a _ray of enfeeblement_. Kel would come through to his normal state in a few minutes. All that could be done for him was to take the load of his pack off his fragile bones and give him some water for when his muscles popped back to normal.

"Thank the gods.  I've heard of this spell before and you should recover in a few minutes." _Though actually seeing it as it occurs is rather ghastly..._  Silas tried to make Kel comfortable and, after removing the elf's pack, set it nearby.

"Damnit" Alexander moved to help the elf who so many times helped him step up again in battle, and does what Silas instructs him to do, loosening the armor's clasps and loosens the armor. "Stand tough, they say you'll be back to normal." After he did all he could, he returned to his position, bow drawn.

After some time, Kel's raspy breathing normalized as the pressure no longer rested so heavily on his weakened frame and lungs. After a couple of minutes, the party watched in amazement as his muscles inflated to their normal condition and the color returned to Kel's flesh. 

Meanwhile, Rix and Alexander were able to find the following, besides the weapons that were visible:
4 daggers
53 small crossbow bolts
A book with runes (unreadable by Rix or Alexander) found in the robed kobold's pack
132 gold pieces
65 silver pieces
And finally, a suit of exquisite elven chain that the gnoll leader was wearing. It was not sized for an elf, however, and was instead wearable by a very large human. Or gnoll. Or half-orc. Marvelling at it and the ancient tree symbol on its collar, later a recovered Kel would wonder how it came to be. Kel struggled to his feet "Where'd that damn kobold get to?" He spit as he stood. "I owe him a debt," he continued in a growl. "Thank you for your assistance, now help me get this armour back on so we can hunt."

Silas motioned to the kobold body still pinned to the wall not far away.  "It seemed Rix and Lord Kalnian took it upon themselves to collect that debt for you."  He gazed intently at the elf then nodded.  "As it seems that you are fully recovered let us continue on.  I dread to think what those creatures have done here."

"Interesting..." gasped Alexander, as he was stunned when he touched the near-liquid flexibility of the chain shirt. For a moment he doubts about if it was what it seemed to be, but it was cold as steel would be. "Curious symbol that of the tree... I put my blade on it not being a gnoll symbol."

Kel took a closer look at the armor. He sees some tiny runes etched into a circular pattern around the symbol of the tree. Despite the runes being a form of sylvan, Kel didn't recognize the word that is formed. Phonetically, he guessed that the letters would say 'Larinthree', but the word meant nothing to the elf. Something about them just seemed archaic. What is more, the symbol itself showed the wear of time, much greater than the elf would expect from a suit of durable elven chain. From his childhood memory Kel recalls a story he thought was meant to frighten young elves, a tale of vanity and the fall of an ancient elven kingdom. The memory stirs and almost comes to the surface, but falls once more to the recesses of your Kel's mind. DM's Note: Alexander kept falling in battle, so I wanted him to have some elven chain.

"Hmmm" Kel said while stroking his chin. "See this word here?" He continued drawing the attention of his companions to the runes etched around the symbol of the tree. "It's elven but very archaic, this armour appears to be very old - it appears to read 'Larinthree," he said. "Something nags at my mind about this name but I can not place it at this time."

"My friends, if Kel has recovered perhaps we can delay the history lesson until the rest of our gnomish employers have been seen to safety?" said Dartis, nocking an arrow and heading down the north corridor.

Silas peered at the word artfully etched on the collar of the armor.  "I'm fascinated by runes but I fear I don't know any of the elven language.  Perhaps I can do some research into it.  And I am _extremely_ interested in the book you've got there."  He looked wistfully towards the book then grimaced.  "As soon as we get this mess behind us."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 6, 2007)

The party saw no sign of the enemy as they moved north into the mage dorms. Most of the doors to this circular area were kicked in and there was no further sign of the enemy, although they did hear the slight sounds of battle further to the east towards the administration area.

Peering into the workshop, the advanturers saw the bookcases were lit aflame. Several apprentices had been slaughtered and were beyond the point that healing magic would be useful. The inferno rose to the ceiling, while ash and fiery papers crashed down around the room. Unable to do anything at this point, the group was prepared to seal the entrance and move on when Rix spotted movement near Horacios' workbench. A blood-covered gnome sat on the floor, his back to the workbench. He grasped desperately at two long knives which were buried through his calves, one for each limb. He screamed in frustration as he scrambled to remove the blades that kept him from moving away from the encroaching flames. Suddenly a weakened bookcase crashed between the party and the gnome, hiding him from vision in a bright flash of fire and blackening smoke.

Without hestiation Dartis ran into the room, leaping over the burning bookcase to where the injured gnome was. With a strong jump, he cleared the majority of the bookcase, but his foot quickly stepped onto a flaming shelf before he launched himself past the fires and next to the gnome, the hero unburned. (DM's Note: Dartis made some great rolls.)

Lifting him up in his arms, Dartis saw that it was Horacios, the teacher of magic. The noble looked back to the bookcase and realized that it was going to be a lot more difficult jumping through the flames unburned with the extra weight he just took upon himself. Seeing Dartis' look of determination, Horacios realized his thoughts and said, "Gods no! You're crazy! Leave me here or we'll both die!"

"I'll be damned if I leave you here to be burned alive." Dartis replied as he quickly pulled out both knives from the gnome's calves, eliciting a scream from the small man. Picking the gnome up, Dratis wrapped his blue cloak around the wounded magic teacher to shield him from the flames. With a great inhalataion of breath Dartis half-dashed, half-leapt back through the burning wreakage of the bookcases.

The party watched in amazement as the silhouette of the nobleman was seen through the smoke running back out. He made a strong jump, but it was not enough to carry him over the tall flames leaping forth from the various books. Dartis collapsed once past the flames, attempting unsuccessfully to douse the fire that had begun to appear on his leggings and scorched his flesh. From Dartis' arms fell a bloodied gnome that was falling unconscious from the shock of his wounds, two deep ones of which were in his thighs.

"Kel! Tend to this one, 'tis Horacios," shouted Dartis horsely as he beat at his smoldering clothes while crawling further from the fire.

When Alexander got to the door of the room and saw Dartis coming through the fire curtain, he hastily closed the doors so that they don't all end up as the bookcases. Then he tried to help Dartis quench the flames. _This one is one of those *I* they call nobles; 'tis not in the blood, 'tis in the heart._. He left it to the others to take care of the unconscious gnome. "Rise Dartis, that was plain foolishness... had you got stuck in there, you'd forced me to go for you."
With Alexander's help, Dartis was able to extinguish the rest of the flames before taking any more harm onto himself.

Kel quickly went to check on the gnome, but the wounds were too severe. Only healing magic was capable of stabilizing him with injuries this bad, and the elf was nearly out of magic. Horacios began to mumble, "Astraughlay.... it was Astraughlay Kondeeistreigh that sent them. Kobold told me. He's gone insane... I thought it might be him, but didn't want to believe... Go south... follow the Salz River until you come to a great lake near the sea. Look for the five peaks. He is researching... he is... go towards second peak from left... you will know when you see..." Horacios was fading fast in Kel's arms, so the elf used up the last of his spell slots in an attempt to save Horacios.

The color of the gnome returned to his face, and his eyes fluttered open. Looking up at the party and hearing the sounds of battle to the east he asked, "It's not a bad dream, is it? We are really being attacked by gnolls, kobolds, and goblins aren't we?" Looking at their faces, he nodded to himself and grabbed Kel's arm. "Help me up, young elf. I'm not as spry as I used to be and we got some gnolls chasing to do."

Between the party and Horacios, the sputtering attack on the last of the gnome defenses in the administration tunnels collapsed. The battle could have gone either way, until the gnolls found that they themselves were leaderless and being attacked now from both sides. The gnomes that were beseiged on one side, and the party and Horacios on the other.  Some got away, along with a few kobolds, but most died beneath the defenders' combined wrath. The goblins appeared to have fled when they took heavy casualties earlier on, their courage never being strong enough anyway after the party had killed their commander more than a week ago. The enemies of the gnomes had been crushed, and the small demi-humans would likely flourish in the power vacuum that was created. But it would take a long time. Half the population of the gnome hills had been either killed or severely wounded.

The despair felt was great, and became greater still when Horacios informed the settlement of the next piece of bad news.  First, though he told what he knew to the gnome leader, Laughphray, and the part during a long, private meeting. "These creatures were sent here by a traitor. One of our own has been actively seeking our destruction. Astraughlay Kondeeistreigh, the Master Illusionist and my former teacher, has gone insane. I was informed of this by the DragonEye kobold leader, and although there were clues before this, I did not want to believe that a man we all respected could do something like this despite the crimes I've seen him perform."

"Many of you know the work that I and Astraughlay were working on in the old ruins to the south of here, but for our companions from Dorinth, I will elaborate. Astraughlay Kondeeistreigh took me and two other students as his aids while he searched for the location of an ancient elven structure three days south of here, along the crest of a hill near a large lake. My teacher was very excited at this opportunity to study a magical culture many thousands of years separated from our own. It took us a month of searching using clues from old texts, but when we did find the location, we found something that took our breath away. The structure is comprised mostly of a tall, stone platform with large, petrified trees forming an inpenetrable canopy. At the end of the platform stands an open dome with an circular pit that was once filled with magical flame. At the far end of the dome is a second level, where we found a curious sphere made with black glass and with swirling smoke inside. We also saw a stone chair with a strange, dome-like contraption and several small crystals laying in a stone alcove nearby. After months of research, we finally determined that the sphere and the chair were artifacts used by an ancient race of elves to bestow wisdom. Both the chair and the sphere had a slot to place the crystals, and we put them inside them. Astraughlay is not the bravest of gnomes, and nervously asked us which would like to sit in the chair and receive the wisdom of the ancients. Young Phylstray eagerly agreed. We... we thought he was going to gain something special... Instead the poor lad screamed as the dome moved over his head and the crystal pierced his brain, killing him painfully. Even more horribly, the crystal changed colors as the liquids in the brain were sucked away."

It took Horacios a moment before he could continue again, although a stiff drink from a flask he had by his side helped. "In the next weeks, we discovered what went wrong. The crystals were meant to be used on the elven elders before their deaths. Their spirits would then be planted into the device with the black sphere, where they would be able to grant a vision of possible futures to those who watched the surface. The stronger the elder, the stronger and longer the visions. It was meant as one last gift from a dying elven elder to the people he served for so long. Phlystray's death was avoidable if he had only spent more time in study, and I fear this realization caused Astraughlay Kondeeistreigh to slowly become unhinged."

"The night we read about the true purpose of the crystals, the second apprentice, Morious, convinced Astraughlay to use the crystal that had killed the our friend on the black sphere. I stood outside the platform, taking notes on the magical field around the dome, while the other two took their observations of the sphere's surface. I know they saw something, for I heard both of them gasp even from where I was, near the pit. What I saw was also surprising, for after they placed the crystal, the pit lit aflame with a magical fire that burned so hot that I had to step away in fear. Shortly after that I heard Morious scream. I ran up the steps to find Astraughlay Kondeeistreigh over the apprentice's still body, a crystal buried deep in his chest."

"I don't know why, but I moved forward thinking I could still save him, when Astraughlay grabbed me by my shoulders and said, 'Leave him, Horacios! It is better this way. He doesn't have to suffer anymore. They don't have to suffer anymore. I know how to make it better. We'll kill them all fast before they do it. Before they kill them slowly and horribly. We can make it right by ending their lives quickly. Horacios, help me kill them.'"

"In fear and confusion I asked who 'they' were. He answered, 'We have to kill them all. Elves, gnolls, kobolds, goblins, humans, dwarves. All the races before the great sin occurs. By the gods, Horacios, you don't know what they are going to do! How could they! Damn them, but we can fix it. We can make it quick so they don't suffer. You can't stop it! Gods, Horacios, in every vision I watched Saleentra burn! They're still alive, Horacios, but I can see the elves burning and screaming for salvation. And their the lucky ones. Oh, gods... you don't believe me. You don't believe me and you won't trust me. I'm sorry, Horacios, but I'll make this painless.'"

Turning to the party, he continued. "With that, he cast his magic, but I somehow resisted his illusions and ran. I thought the madman would die out there without help, but he lives still and he almost got us all killed. You must stop him. We can reward you with gems, if that is what you want. And of course, we can replenish your equipment. If what I heard is to be believed, he learned necromancy from the kobold, and they turned that damned chair into a device to make living zombies to control and later use the crystals for more divining. And Horacios undoubtedly is using some kind of enhancement to his illusion magic to make others see the future he thinks they want to see. I believe its the power of the sphere, and its making him powerful in both illusions and divination. It is likely he knows everything about you as is, and is likely he already considers you an enemy. You've killed his supporters except... we found an old flesh golem inside the structure. An ugly, bald brute. He didn't attack us when we came in to study, and Horacios was able to find a way to control it. If you must resort to brute force, best you have a plan."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 7, 2007)

*End of Chapter 2- Illusions*

"So it was elves who built the chair, and twisted by kobolds into a mockery of what it was, blanking minds instead of enriching them." _They should have known, enriching of the soul comes from experience, not from the knowledge of the dead._

"Sad." Alexander shook his head. There was still work to do. Mad or not, that gnome was capable of horrendous aberrations. That was not to be permitted, and now that he knew that they had effectively been fighting against risen living dead, a feeling of genuine anger was born, along with simpathy for the gnomes' situation.

_This war is bringing the same plague to each and every pack, the circle of life is being mocked at at every corner._ "We'll need any help you can provide, 'cause we are bringing him down." Again anger showed on his face despite a crooked half-smile.

Kel trembled, visibly shaken by the thoughts of what his ancestors had wrought. "I will help," he said, his voice wavering with pent up emotion. "It seems only fitting that one of the elf race should put an end to this blasphemy."

Silas was grim-faced and silent.  _Will these threats to our safety never be put to rest?_  Finally he spoke up.  "Of course you can count me among those who go to confront this renegade."  Silas took little of the gnomes' supplies, knowing that they would need what they had to recover from the attacks that had nearly destroyed their homes.

Silas approached Alexander: "By your leave, I would like to use my magics to see what can be learned about the elven armor that you now wear." 

"Read the runes if you can," answered Alexander to Silas' request, not caring much, but not devoid of interest.

Silas also wanted to check out the rune-filled book that was taken from the kobold leader.  Silas casts his spell and the words on the armor and book form for him.  He realized that Kel was very close. The armor said 'Larinthree, the Tree of Life'. As for the book, the abjurer realized instantly that it was a spellbook with the following spells: _ghost sound, read magic, detect magic, disrupt undead, touch of fatigue, burning hands, color spray, cause fear, chill touch, ray of enfeeblement, scorching ray, spectral hand, mirror image._

The party began to gather supplies, restocking on food, water, and ammunition. Horacios was kind enough to cast a _detect magic_ on Alexander's new armor, but it came up with a negative result.

Now, curious, Alexander asked for Silas' opinion. "Does it say why an elven armorer would have this built, for a larger body?" 

Silas looked perplexed.  "I'm afraid that I'm only able to decipher the runes.  Which, incidentally, read 'Larinthree, the Tree of Life'.  Why the elves forged armor so much larger than their body type, I don't know.  Maybe Kel or another elf would know.  Or perhaps a bard might know some history of the armor. Maybe it was intended for this golem Horacios mentioned.  Ah, which reminds me..."  Silas fell silent as he seemed to retreat into his thoughts.  Absent-mindedly he wandered off, muttering about golems and peering about the gnomes' warrens.

The abjurer wracked his brains for all the information that he knew or had heard about golems.  After that, he sought out Horacios to see if the gnome could offer some information about golems and Astraughlay's abilities as a wizard to help prepare them for the upcoming confrontation.

Horacios and Silas moved sadly through the remains of the gnomish library, picking through some of the more helpful tomes about golems. The two discovered that flesh golems were invulnerable to most magic, although fire and cold would slow them and electricity would heal them. It was possible that bathing a flesh golem in constantly burning magical flame would disable the creature, but that was something beyond the duo.

Afterwards, Silas pored over the kobold's spellbook which was written partially in the arcane language of magic and also partly with scribbled notes in draconic.  The abjurer realized that with a kobold in the party, Silas would be able to learn all the spells outside of his forbidden spheres if Rix agreed to help decipher the text. One spell could be learned automatically for each spell Rix agreed to help with. Silas doubted that he could withstand the withering scorn and abuse that Rix would heap upon him the entire time they were working on the spells.  And he doubted that Rix would agree to it anyway.  So Silas contented himself with using _Read Magic_ and _Comprehend Languages_, and just doing a quick skim of the material.


Alexander realized he hadn't a fixed opinion about Silas. He was for sure a brave man, and a smart one... but the half-orc didn't really know how to feel about the absent look which sometimes invaded his eyes. Alexander, since birth, had been accustomed to emotional reactions and clear, practical thought, the kind of thought The Hunt required.

_Strange... maybe he had someone close to him die? He is far too different from those called scholars to be one of them. I'll better ask him, later. It is dangerous for an adventurer to constantly be lost in thought._

Even though he didn't usually care about these personal matters, of late he and Kel had been the main guides of the party. He was starting to feel somehow as a pack leader, and therefore he cared about the pack.

The party was able to find the following from what the gnomes scavenged off their dead, and the gnolls and goblins:

Medium-size equipment:
13 Battle-axes
10 Spears
2 Longspears
6 Maces
3 Morningstars
4 Clubs
15 Daggers
3 Longbows
2 Crossbows
27 Arrows
19 Crossbow Bolts
16 Backpacks
10 Suits of Studded Leather
3 Large Wooden Shields
27 Rations, Trail
14 Waterskins

Small Sized:
12 Suits of Padded Armor
10 Suits of Leather
4 Chain Shirts
3 Suits of Studded Leather
20 Wooden Bucklers
15 Hand-Axes
5 Battle-Axes
5 Short Swords
10 Small Crossbows
100 Crossbow Bolts
50 Rations, Trail
25 Waterskins

Finally, the leader of the gnomes pulled Dartis aside once the party made their preparations and said, "Young noble, be careful out there. We've recently put some 2-gnome patrols out to search the area and one was ambushed a short while ago. Poor Draphreen was attacked and dragged off by some large, giggling monster before his friend could come to his aid. We found the corpse, or most of it. His arm had been torn off, gnawed clean of the flesh clear to the bone, and left a few hundred feet away. The patrols never did find his head. Again, be careful out there. I don't know where this giggling creature came from, but it seems there are worse things out there now than kobolds." Loughphray spoke mechanically, his eyes distant as if from shock.

Accepting only some rations and waterskins as payment, Kel withdrew himself from the company of the others. "I will be outside in the open. You will find me before departing," the last said as a statment; not a question. 

Harindan Loughphray chased down Kel, and looked at him in shock as the priest interrupted his discussion with Dartis to delcare he would sleep outside. "Alone? By the gods, Dartis! Is your friend mad? Did you not tell him about our slain patrolman?"

Pausing at the words of Harindan the solemn elf replied, "Then I will be just inside the cave entrance and it will be the easier for me to be found," he dropped his head and starts to walk, deep in thought. "I yearn for the feel of the skies above me. I must at least step outside for a moment."

DM's Note: I decided not to have the elf killed by a troll.

Silas listened in concern as Dartis related the information he got from Harindan about the slain patrolman.  "Do you think the troll may have followed us?  I'm not certain golems can giggle or I would think it..."  Silas abruptly paused.  "My guess would be that it is an illusion sent by Astraughley."  Again Silas paused.  "Wait.  Didn't the troll that got loose at the kobold lair giggle as it killed the kobolds?  If this is it then I feel some responsibility for leading the creature back here."  He took a deep breath.  "I think we should hunt it down and kill it." DM's Note: Noble, but suicidal unless they had a plan. The characters were 2nd level.

As they continued to talk, Silas related the information that he had learned about golems and recommended carrying torches or flammable oil, if they could find any.

"Spending the night outside will be enough to lure the creature," Alexander commented, on the hunting of the troll. "If we can prepare the terrain ahead of time, the better."

After some discussion, the party instead decided to step out into the wild and follow Horacios' directions, keeping a watch out for a troll attack that never came. It took three slightly uneventful nights to travel to the large lake silhouetted by five large peaks, although Rix swore something was giggling outside the camp during his watch on the last night.

After heading towards the second peak from the left, the party found itself circumventing the lake and walking along a tree-covered ridge. Soon the trees became a string of petrified wood which created a thick canopy over their heads. After several more minutes, the party realized that underneath the dirt beneath their feet was hardened cobblestones, much eroded due to the passage of time.

They saw the cobblestoned path raise at a slight angle, only to plateau ahead of them after a few hundred feet and about fifteen feet higher than their position. Five hundred feet past the beginning of this plateau could be seen a dome-like structure, the glow of a flickering fire highlighting a doorway. Also on the plateau, the adventurers could see two rows of thin, square pillars with motifs unnoticeable from the distance.

As they approached, they noted that most of the light of the fading evening was not penetrating the canopy of petrified trees above them. They also couldn't help the feeling that they were somehow being watched.

Dartis maintained an uneasy lookout as they approached. His arrow was nocked and ready. 

"This place is old, and though your kinsmen made it Kel, it is no longer of their work nor wholesome in the least. Come Silas, let us light a torch in preparation of night. I fear we are already known and the light will not betray us further," said Dartis.  He now wore the masterwork chainmail that was left after Alexander discovered the elven chain.

Silas lit a torch.  "Perhaps we should make a camp before travelling further."

"We wouldn't be able to see any better by day," answered Alexander as he pointed towards the petrified canopy. "This place..." he took a moment to breathe before the magnificience of the construction, having never before seen a building greater in architecture than a fort. "Lets keep moving then."

The party made last minute preparations before continuing, with Silas walking with his staff in his right hand and his lit torch in his left. Because of a slight breeze, the flame casted strange shadows from the pillars that jumped and danced with each twist of the fire. No animals were heard as the adventurers continued on, just a deathly silence and a chilly wind that caused some to shiver involuntarily.

The party walked the upward slope and reached the beginning of the plateau. The pillars showed carvings of elven figures with wings, flying upwards in between symbols of the sun, moon, and trees. Alexander and Dartis took another step forward in order to get a better look, when a bright flash of light temporarily blinded everyone.

Message to party:

Your vision clears and you gasp in amazement. The trees have become wooden and beautiful, with bright, warm sunlight peering down upon you from a clear sky above you. These strong, tall trees grow on either side of you, making a majestic mockery of the overgrown, petrified monstrosities that you had previously walked under. All around you are elves, but of a kind you've only heard in faery tales. Their beauty tears at your heart as these winged sylvan creatures fly gracefully around you, some circling you playfully as childish laughter reaches your ears. The pillars next to you gleam from the sunlight with a polished finish, showing the skills of craftsmen greater than you thought possible.

A delegation of female winged elves land in front of you, blocking the view of the path ahead with their formation. They smile at you as they approach with crowns made of leaves, a beautiful song of peace issuing forth from their red lips. Pale arms reach out, crown you, and touch you, while tender eyes look at you with wonder and promise. They speak in a rythm that seems like song, *"Heroes, welcome. You have passed our test of courage and found the hidden observatory of the Larinthree elves. I know you are confused, but we've been affecting your minds from afar. Your kingdom still exists, and your friends are unharmed. We have need of such men as you, but first you deserve to enjoy the rest of true heroes. Come with us to the lake and join our dance. Let us tend to you, brave Dorinthians, and give you the joy that you deserve. We have been waiting for heroes to come to our land for so long."*

Dartis stood in shock for a heart beat. He then spoke slowly and distinctly. "Yes, yes, Dorinthia still stands. But only here,"  he said, placing his fist on his chest. "No witchcraft or sorcery could casue me to falsely witness or to ever forget the screams of a thousand dying countrymen upon the fields of Kalden. Yes indeed heroes have come, but not for the foul purposes you have lain your webs. Never will I forget Kalden, Never will I forget Kalnian, Never will I forget Dorinthia and I will not have you defiling the proud memory of a proud people," ended Dartis in a shout.


Breathless, chest heaving from emotion, Dartis screamed again. "We have come for you Astraughlay! And I will see you lay as carrion and offal for the vultures for your mockery here! Do you hear me Astraughlay! Oh yes, a pleasing display, one that would entice any man. But you have failed to account for Dorinthian pride, honor and heritage. Dorinthia lives indeed, she lives in me! So take your toys and play with them yourself. You have failed Astraughlay! We have come for you," finished Dartis, tears streaming down his face. Dorinthia lived, he so wanted to believe it, he so wanted it to be true. But the blood, the stench of war, the cries and screams of battle, he knew it could not be so. But if only it could, if only it could. If only his family were indeed safe, if only his home still stood. If only he could believe this paradise. He wanted to but Dorinthia called him, called him to be true.

_Huntress... Guide me..._ Alexander stepped forth, and as Dartis proclaimed his truth, Alexander intoned his in a crescendo... first a low whisper... then his voice... then his declaration of loyalty to his quest. The prey was marked. Nothing else remained to be said.

"My conviction is stronger today
As I fight to uncover you, unholy lie
And the fear isn't going away
As the warriors still die

Damnation a moment away in my eyes
If we give in to control for the sake of your unholy lie
It's doom for the Circle and for us all

*Don't you know the war is far from over now
The Circle must remain unbroken
Brothers die defending The Hunt!*"

*"The Hunt is eternal. We are on the chase tonight"* Alexander smashed his fist against the emblazened tree on his armor, and moved foward along with Dartis. _The circle can't go back, unharmed friends? No, dead friends. The circle can't go back._

Silas gazed at the wonders around him in surprise and no small amount of growing joy.  However, when Dartis stepped forward and began his emotion-filled cry, soon followed by Alexander's own roar of defiance, he realized they were right.  _"...You have passed our test of courage..."__ they said, but any who would recreate the horrors of war in another's mind in such a fashion cannot be good._  Quietly Silas murmured, "Either they speak true and are heartless creatures, touched of evil, or they lie or are the lies of a madman given illusionary life.  Either way they are no friends of mine."  Silas smiled grimly.  "You just made an error, Astraughlay."

Kel stood motionless and silent while the sylvan delegation delivered their writ. His eyes glazed over and his lips started to silently move, a prayer to the Huntress bubbling from his lips without being vocalized. The wild elf's eyes took on a haunted look, his body started to shake, his muscles trembling, a tear slowly rolled down his smooth, chiseled cheek. "This can not be," he said as Dartis started his impassioned speech. "This is a falsehood. Surely we would know of the existence of our winged brethren?" Kel said bewildered, his eyes darting around the clearing trying to find evidence of the deception.

Kel looked around for evidence that there was an illusion, and noticed the scene pause and flicker, becoming less 'real' when his companions spoke and moved bravely forward. The priest followed, although somewhere in his mind something about these elves rang true... he remembered stories told to him when he was young about when elves soared, but passed them as children's tales.

The winged elves pleaded and begged that the party would not continue, their cries becoming more shrill and desperate as they pushed forward. Finally the scene in front of the group seemed to melt away, and with a cry, so did the beautiful elves, their colors merging into an angry, gigantic face of a gnome. His hair twisted and writhed with fire, his teeth black, and his eye wild and insane. "Turn back pigs," he screamed in a demonic voice. "Turn back or be slaughtered like the cattle you are." An unnatural fear rose inside of the party as the large head floated above the adventurers, the terrain cast into a reddish hue from the heat and glow of his hair. The group now was halfway to the dome.

Kel struggled forward, each step like a stab through his heart, his companions a blur through the tears that stung his eyes. His heart beated heavy in his chest and his breathing became laboured as he struggled to draw great gasping breaths into his lungs.  He stumbled as Astraughlay's image broke the illusion. "Confirmation. Betrayal. Lies," the elf hunter cried as he shook his head and pulled his longsword from its scabbard. "Retribution," he growled as he stepped forward, death promised in his hard, steely eyes.

Rix smirked at the face of the gnome, they always failed to know the right way to bait a trap. He checked the bolt in his crossbow and waited.

The party's defiance caused the face to fall in surprise, ripple, and fade away.  The petrified forest returned to sight as they remembered it, and the adventurers saw that they were now more than halfway across the elevated walkway.  They walked further towards the dome, its interior flickering orange with the glow of a strange fire.  As they stepped into the wide doorway, they saw that the inside of the once-great dome was littered with dirt and mud, with a pit full of an unnaturally pure-orange, silent flame in the center.  A raised platform was held up by several wooden columns.  A winding staircase started near the fire and reached upwards to the opposite side of the dome, where it touched the above platform's floor.  Just underneath a tall, open ceiling was a black glass sphere resting on this second floor.  As eyes fell onto it, it swirled with a interior inky smoke and suddenly each adventurers' vision was blinded by another flash of light.

What Rix saw:
You see an image of yourself sitting on a throne deep in caves of beautiful kobold craftmanship.  Several females attend to you, and two kobolds from rival clans kneel below you in a gesture of respect and servitude.  You hear a voice in your mind.  "It can be yours, Vaerixsjach, lost of the kobolds.  They need not be made into living zombies to serve you.  All will know the power and genious of Vaerixsjach, and I can show you how to make them respect you.  How to make them obey.  All you need to do is turn around and forget these gnomes, and the path to leadership is yours.  Turn around Vaerixsjach.  You owe them nothing, but I would owe you so much."

"Now that is a delightful image, petty and unimaginative though.  Not that I wouldn't like it, but I'd prefer it if there were a number of gnomes spitted around me in the image, particularly you right in the center." Rix smiled maliciously, "Lead on.  There's at least one gnome that I'm finally going to get to kill and nothing is going to stop me."

What Kel saw:
You have returned home, wiser and honored among the elven people.  You hold something wrapped in cloth in your arms, and a voice speaks inside your head, "In your hands can be the works of an ancient race of elves, now forgotten in all but children's tales.  You can bring honor to your family name, and peace with the Dorinthians and neighbors.  All you need to do is forget this quest, Kel, honored of the Huntress.  Kel, I have seen the future of your people.  They will burn, Kel, and I can't stop it alone.  Turn around from this mission, priest, and become my tool to save your race."

"AAAIIIIIIEEEEEE," Kel cried, his voice ringing with pain. "Get out of my head gnome," he managed with gasping, ragged breaths. "Evil incarnate, this can not be!" The elf steadied himself and his voise rung out in defiance. "You will perpetrate this abomination no longer gnome," he shouted. "We are your doom!"

What Alexander saw:
You see yourself in a woodsman's home by a beautiful lake.  It takes a moment to realize that it is the clear lake you used to jump in as a child.  Several strong, young men who look simalar to you work happily on a nearby boat, while a familiar woman of beauty wraps her arms around you tenderly.  A voice is heard inside your head. "Alexander, the Lady's champion.  It is a dark road you will travel, and your dreams will not become reality.  Unless you help me.  Alexander, turn back.  You need not die here.  Do an old man this favor, and I promise that I can help guide you to the future you deserve.  A quiet home, strong boys, and Syra Dorin as your wife.  In my visions I see her suffering before she dies.  Work for me, Alexander, and we can create a future deserving of your courage.  I can show you how to save her and live happily ever after.  She deserves no less."

What Dartis saw:
Men surround you and the mighty, white charger you ride, chanting your name as they pump their fists in joy.  You wear the emblem of Dorinthia on your chest, as do they.  The capital of the Tallione Empire lies before you, it's gates breached and your flag now flying on its battlements.  A boy comes up to you and offers a crown as a voice says, "Yes, Dartis Kalnian.  This is a vision of what can be.  The Dorinthian kingdom returning from the ashes in even greater glory than before, like a pheonix from the ashes.  I can tell you how to make this happen, my lord.  I can tell you where the few, lost survivors of your kingdom are before they are completely exterminated.  You can reach them in time and bring them to safety in your new village.  Just do an old man a favor.  Turn around and forget this quest, and I will grant you this boon."

Dartis listened enraptured by the vision spinning in his head. He was lost within the beautiful vision, reveling in it's glory. His heart's every desire. To have it all come crashing down as the vision faded away, replaced again by the mundane dreariness of the ancient temple. Dartis stood crestfallen and heartbroken, ashamed to have been tricked, but more sorrowful yet that the vision in his mind would not, could not be true.

What Silas saw:
You are reading by a window in a large estate, a study full of magical books spread out before your smiling face.  Several young apprentices bustle quickly around you, asking for your advice in their experiments as your proud wife looks on.  It is then that you realize that one of the apprentices is your own child, aged to adulthood.  A voice can be heard in your mind saying, "Ahhh... Silas Eyrstan the Caernite.  You have come such a long way to save your family.  You should be in a study making discoveries that will benefit your people, not stuck trekking through the mud risking your life.  What happens to your family should you fall?  And fall you will, Silas, unless you give this life up.  I can guide you to safety and show you knowledge you've only dreamt.  All you have to do is forget this quest, abjurer.  Turn around, and see to the family that needs you."

Silas stood, rooted to the spot.  His hand grasped his quarterstaff with such force that his knuckles turned white.  Except for that grip he seemed to tremble.  Very slowly he turned, looking back the way the group has come, back towards the remnants of once proud Dorinthia.  Tears began to leak from his eyes but then, slowly, his mouth set in a grim frown, jaw clenched tightly.  Quietly murmuring to himself Silas said, " 'Kill everyone', you said, Astraughlay.  As much as I want to, I can't turn back now."  Slowly, with great effort, Silas turned back towards the dome.  Speaking loudly, "Friends, this evil creature makes promises he can't keep."

With quarterstaff and boots ringing on the broken pavement beneath his feet, Silas strode forward.

The party followed,denying the voice in their heads his victory. A screeching noise could be heard, and soon the visions clear, revealing the interior of the dome once again. A crack formed on the surface of the large, black sphere and smoke began to billow out from it. They had defeated the sphere's illusions and passed their trials against falsehood, fear, and temptation.

Down the stairs bounded a large, bald humanoid that looked like a patchwork of muscles and flesh, and hiding behind him was a robed, frightened gnome with a worn, pointed hat. "Go away," the gnome yelled in common. With a nervous chuckle he said, "We're not interested in whatever your selling."

He looked quite mad.

Question from Fenris, Dartis' player: Mad like crazy?
DM's answer: Crazy. Like loco. His deck of many things is missing a few cards.
Dartis' player: Two tacos short of a combination plate. Got it.

"A madness has gripped you gnome," Kel said as he cautiously moved forward at an angle to force the gnome to fight on more than one front. "And we mean to rid you of it one way or another. I beseech you Huntress _Bless_ us in this endeavour," the feral looking priest cried as he thrusted the petrified claw he used for his focus skyward. Suddenly, emerald energy burst from the symbol and flowed over the elf and his companions, leaving sparkling motes of energy dancing across their bodies.

Blinking away tears at a second loss of his kingdom, Dartis pulled back his bow. "We are selling nothing. But we have a large measure of justice to deliver,"  he replies as he loosed a pair of arrows at the old gnome.

Silas stopped and watched the patchwork humanoid for a moment.  "That must be the golem," he said to no one in particular.  Flexing his left hand in preparation for spell-casting he waited for the creature to advance. DM's Note: I was hoping that the party would work together to knock the flesh golem into the pit of magical fire, but I had to let them work it out.

Dartis' two arrows surprised everyone, both slamming into the flesh golem. The creature bellowed and charged forward, but Silas' _burning hands_ spell slowed it so that it was still a few steps away from the bowman and unable to attack him.

Kel's sword screeched as the elf drew it from its scabbard. "Huntress be my shield," he intoned as he tapped the claw that hung around his throat upon his forearm and prepared himself to engage the enemy.

He had cast _Shield of Faith +2_.

"Not quite what I was hoping for," murmured Silas.  Filing the information about the golem away in his head, Silas took a step back and cast _Shield_ upon himself.

Rix moved quickly away from the golem creature, _Let them deal with the lackey..._  He aimed his crossbow at the gnome and loosed the bolt.

Dartis fired two more shots, his first bouncing off the flesh golem's skin, while his next embedded itself deep into its neck. Alexander got into the act, getting in close and slashing at it with his blades, but missed. Still, he drove the creature back, a few feet closer to the pit. In retaliation, the flesh golem punched Alexander, knocking the wind out of the half-orc and bringing him to his knees. Alexander began to wonder if a direct attack was really in his best interest.

Rix fired his crossbow bolt, nailing the gnome as the crazy man ran up the stairs. He screeched in pain, but was still able to cast a spell. Rix saw a number of images appear around the gnome, each looking like an eerie twin.

Kel, sword gripped loosely in his hand, moved cautiosuly forward into a postion where he could attack the golem.

Alexander charged upwards, intent on meeting the gnome in single combat.

Silas' eyes darted from the golem to the pit and back again.  "Push him back!" he hollered.  Glancing about and seeing his companions occupied in combat, Silas gritted his teeth then dashed forward to bull rush the monster. DM's Note: Yea realization!  It was crazy that the wizard bull rushed the golem...

The gnome had three extra images around him when he appeared above the party on the platform. Rix fired, but misses badly. Dartis moved next, firing two arrows at the gnome, and impacting with one arrow, but it hit the wrong Astraughlay. The gnome's image disappeared, leaving him with two. With a chuckle, he cast a spell that caused a cone of colors to reach down towards the party, just barely enveloping Rix, who fell unconscious.

The flesh golem raised a fist to crush Alexander, when Silas screamed and ram into the creature. Amazingly, the golem was partly lifted unto the abjurer's staff (DM's note: Natural 20 for Silas!, not so good an opposed roll by the flesh golem...) and knocked backwards to the edge of the pit. It swung at Silas, missing the wizard with a fist that glanced off his magical shield. With a frightened wail, the creature saw the flames of the pit that it was falling into and made a desperate grab, snagging Silas' robes. The two fell into the flames.

Kel arrived right as Silas went over the edge. As he peered down, he could see the abjurer desperately grasping for the side as he slid ever deeper into the flame. The flesh golem was frozen by contact with the fire, a look of pain and anguish stuck onto his face. His arm was also frozen, and it grasped Silas' robes in a unbreakable grip. Quickly thinking, Kel reached down and grabbed Silas' arm, preventing the magic-user from slipping further down into the fire, although the flames burned clothes and skin.

"Cut the robe. I can't hold the weight of both of you," Kel screamed as he desperately tried to pull Silas to solid ground.

Seeing Silas fall into the pit, Dartis quickly sprung into action. Judging that Alexander would keep the gnome busy for a bit, Dartis dashed over, his bow still in his left hand, his right quickly drew his trusty sword and the young noble reached down to cut the robe still being held by the foul construct.

Silas stared in amazement and horror down at the golem. He never imagined that such a creature could feel pain and anguish. He was frozen and somewhat sickened by the revelation and the result of his own action. Despite the pain of some burns, he was nearly oblivious to his own precarious situation. That quickly changed as Kel yelled and only as Dartis began cutting at his robe did Silas begin scrambling at his belt for his dagger.

Kel had trouble holding the weight of Silas and the creature, but kept Silas from being engulfed in the flames, though not from the abjurer being burned once more. Dartis fell next to Kel, and slashed at the robe, cutting a tear in it. Silas was forced to drop his quarterstaff in order to scramble out of the pit, but finally was free. The trio rolled outside of and away from the pit, and Silas extinguished the budding flames on his clothes before they became stronger.

With a roar, Alexander charged the gnome, but after a few arcane words, the half-orc stopped in mid-charge, a friendly look on his face as he smiled at the man (DM's note: charmed).

Player of Rix's note: Rix remained unconscious. Visions of sugar plum faeries danced... what?

Kel rolled to his feet, grabbing his long sword from where it lay on the ground. "You are a fool gnome," he shouted as he flung his hand forward. "Huntress aid me, Huntress wrap him in your arms," he cried, his fingers poiting at the mad gnome with an entanglement spell.

Despite the pain from burns that he received, Silas reached around and pulled out his crossbow. He pushed back a shock of hair that had fallen into his eyes and then loaded a bolt into the weapon. With a look of grim determination, he took a step towards the gnome but stopped and fired.

Dartis fired two arrows, but both hit the two left over images, which were dispersed. Silas' shot went wide, missing the gnome. Kel's spell went off, and some buds of grass that were growing in some of the cracks in the platform suddenly grow taller and wrapped themselves around the gnome's ankles, immobolizing him and also Alexander. The gnome looked in fear at where the images were last and produced a wand while mumbling something. A mystical arrow appeared next to him and rushed at Dartis, striking him. The gnome then ducked, disappearing from view of those below the platform, although the charmed Alexander could still see him and pleaded for everyone to stop the violence.

Silas scanned the room to see if there was any way that he could circle around and cut off the gnome's line of retreat, but the only way that Silas could see the gnome escaping, was by one of the two stairs that led up to the platform, or by jumping down 15 feet.

Kel started to negotiate his way forward, trying to avoid the area with the vines and position himself so he could attack the gnome.

Dartis led the group upstairs, but once they got to the top of the platform, they saw no signs of him. The charmed Alexander said to the party, "He disappeared!"

There was a cot in the corner, a workbench with some equipment on it, a bookcase, and the sphere, which was now leaking black smoke. Some patches of grass were overgrown near the far end of the platform, but the gnome was nowhere to be seen.

Below the platform, Rix became conscious, but was blinded and stunned, unsure of where he was or what was going on.

Dartis swore, ."Alright he either popped down a rabiit hole or turned invisible. Kel, you and I can look for any secret trap doors or whatnot he may have used. Silas, work on seeing if he's invisible, or waking up Alexander from that stupor he's in. Once  Rix is on his feet again he can help search as well."

Silas looked over at Alexander and frowned.  _How the..._  He shook his head and turned his mind to the other problem set him by Dartis.  Quickly figuring out what he needed to do, Silas stepped up to the edge of tall grass and cast _Detect Magic_.  Beginning where the gnome was last seen, Silas began scanning the area for magical auras, looking especially for those illusionary in nature.  

Rix groped about blindly for his crossbow and reloaded it just in case.

Before dropping his entanglement spell so that the party could better search for the gnome, Kel spent several seconds examining the area where the gnome last was, looking for any sign that he might perhaps still be entangled. "Hold. Let's just make sure that he isn't invisible and still entangled before we go any further," he said to his companions. DM's Note: Clever player.

Kel noticed the grass looking strange around the place that the gnome was last seen, almost as if the twined blades of grass were shoes wrapped around an unseen person.

Silas saw a humanoid-like aura crouched down near some grass that was overgrowing on the platform.  The grass was also glowing, but that was probably because of Kel's spell. He also noticed a glow from the black sphere.  The humanoid-like aura was illusion-based, the grass was nature-based, and the black sphere's aura was divination-based.

Kel whispered to his friends, "It is as I suspected. He is still trapped in the Huntress's thorny embrace." As he talked, he sheathed his sword and unslung his longbow, nocking an arrow in preperation.

Dartis drew an arrow to his cheek. "Just tell me where to shoot," he whispered back. "Damn it Alexander, you let him get away!" cried Dartis loudly.

Oblivious to the plan, and doing his best to maintain concentration on the _Detect Magic_ spell, Silas said, "There," and pointed towards the crouching gnome.  He then dropped another bolt into his crossbow.

When Silas yelled and pointed, an angry hiss was heard, then a magical arrow appeared and struck the abjurer as the gnome became visible before the party, wand in hand.

Kel fired his arrow in retaliation, but missed the gnome.  Dartis fired next, two arrows flying in the air.  Both slammed into the gnome with such force that he was ripped from the grass that held him and landed with a thud onto the ground.  Blood quickly pooled underneath the gnome, and in his final weazing the party heard him say, "Beaten?  I've been... beaten?  This was ... not seen in ... sphere...  Perhaps... perhaps some can... be saved...  But... the greatest... greatest crime... will break you... as it... as it... did me... They will... betray... I saw... the great tree... burn..."

Astraughley, master illusionist of the Loughphray gnomes, died with a shudder.  But for a moment before he was silenced forever, so did his madness.

Rix recovered with the dying of the gnome.  

Silas stared at the dead gnome a moment then sighed. The sense of relief he felt was considerable and he looked to see how his companions were faring. Once he had assured himself that everyone was still standing and faring tolerably well, he began looking around the hall with interest. The smoking sphere attracted his attention and he moved to investigate before Alexander got a whim to bash the thing to pieces.

Kel dropped his spell, unstrung his bow and secured it across his back. Then he cautiously walked forward and knelt beside the gnome, searching him for anything useful. "Is everyone OK? Does anyone need to feel the healing touch of The Huntress?" he asked after his search was finished.

Silas looked up when Kel spoke.  He grinned.  "Well, I'm still standing so I guess I'm ok.  But I'm feeling a bit singed.  And that golem struck Alexander pretty hard.  It's no wonder he's been wandering around like a witless loon."  He chuckled but looked to see if Alexander had shaken off the effects of the spell.

"yeah, Rix is awake now at least and seems to be getting better. But Alexander did get hit pretty hard. I'm fine," said Dartis as he headed over to prod the dead gnome with his sword and ensure that the gnome was indeed dead and not an illusion.

Healing not being his forte, Dartis began to search the surroundings. Seeing Silas eyeing the sphere he issued a caution. "Silas, whatever that blasphemous thing is, or was created to do, I can't claim to know. But that thing was obviously what drove Astraughley mad. I think it best to leave it alone, I don't want you to suffer the same fate as he," Dartis emphasized the last point by kicking the dead gnome.

Rix and Alexander recovered, joining the party by the sphere as the last of the black smoke inside rolled and began to pour out of the broken glass. A final image could be seen briefly inside the darkness, and was that of a great tree covered in flame. The size of the tree caused it to be a great conflagaration, which looked as if it may soon burn into the surrounding forest. A group of elves looked on, their eyes wide in horror. The image soon disappeared, and the sphere then became empty and useless. 

Kel recognized the burning great tree as the ancient tree of his homeland. As he watched the image, one of the elven figures gave a cry of anguish and fell to his knees. His face was young, but tight with stress beyond his elven features. As Kel concentrated on the figure, the face turned towards the viewer. Kel knew that he stared at himself. The image of the future Kel disappeared with the last wisp of smoke.

Kel shook his head in shock as the image faded away. "Even in his death he plays tricks on my mind," he cursed with anger. After a moment he moved over to his injured friends and called on the power of The Huntress to heal them.

A search of the gnome revealed a jewelled electrum dagger estimated to be worth about 200 gp. It looked more ornamental and gnomish in design. A search of the bookcase seemed appealing at first, especially since the party immediately found two garnets in a dish worth 10gp each. Further searches revealed nothing but trash, much of it half-eaten meals from the gnomes disgusting diet of nearby rodents.

The gnome's corpse had the wand that he was creating magical floating arrows with. It also had seven copper pieces, a scroll with arcane symbols on it, two flasks of an unknown liquid, and a tome with the pages filled with a more arcane language.

Besides the ever-burning flesh golem below, there was nothing else that the party found of interest... except, of course the various images of flying elves etched into the walls.

Dismayed by the image in the sphere, Silas turned away. As his companions searched the area he studies the images on the walls with growing enthusiasm, especially since ancient civilizations appealed to his training as a Caernite scholar. He almost had to be dragged away to check the writings on the scroll and in the book but he planned to do so. 

Silas walked around, noting the interesting carvings etched into the walls of the dome. Unlike dwarven carvings which are completely dug out, the humanoid forms presented were done with the externally thick lines that were then filled with a small number of fine, thin lines.

Most of the carvings depicted some unknown historical events, such as the meetings conducted between different delegations of winged elves. The more recent-looking carving showed the winged elves bringing gifts to other humanoids, such as dwarves, orcs, and humans. These were followed by scenes of wars and battles, scenes of more delegations, followed by more battles, fields of dead non-elven humanoids, and finally by wingless elves walking over the ruins of elven settlements.

Silas returned from studying the images on the walls to the gathering of his companions and friends.  "I've been thinking.  Perhaps we should either bury the gnome or carry his body back for the gnomes to bury.  He used to be friends with Horacios."  Silas glanced towards the pit.  "And maybe we should finish off that golem.  When I pushed it into the pit it had such a look of fear and pain on its face.  I hesitate to leave it like it is, and yet, I don't want it to run free, either."

Rix scowled at his being denied his pleasure, he walked up the platform, pointed his loaded crossbow down at the gnome, and plugged the bolt point blank into the corpse just for sure. "Let us take him back and show them that they were the cause of their own destruction."  He smirked at the irony of the situation.

"Kind of like the Dragon clan was, right Rix?"  Added Dartis.

The party returned to the gnomish hills as heroes to the people, as the adventurers were able to finish the forces that had menaced the demihumans. Astraughlay Kondeeistreigh was returned to his people to be buried as the villian he became, and not as the man he once was. As a reward for your services, each member was rewarded with the remnants of the gnome coffers: coins adding up to 300gp each.

Also, Silas had his old staff replaced with a masterwork version fit for himself. The gnomes also design a masterwork crossbow for Rix to replace his old one. Alexander was given a _potion of cure medium wounds_ since he has a tendency to be at the wrong side of a weapon. Dartis' bow was reworked in order to give it a stronger pull (now gave a +1 strength bonus to damage). And Kel worked with the local priests to help give the dead proper funerals. In return, he was allowed to keep three vials of antitoxin and two vials of holy water.

The gnomes also identified some of the spoils from the last battle. The jewelled dagger was not magical, and neither were the garnets. The party was given 200gp for these items, just below their maximum value and a far better price than they would get anywhere else.

The two flasks were _potions of bless_, while the wand was one of magic missile with 48 charges left. The scroll was a _scroll of protection from arrows_.  DM's note: In retrospect, I should have had the gnome read it before the battle.

The spellbook Silas recovered had the following spells:
All 0 level spells from PHB.
1st level: Detect Secret Doors, Identify, Charm Person, Color Spray, Disguise Self, Nystul's Magical Aura, Silent Image, Ventriloquism, Cause Fear
2nd level: Locate Object, See Invisibility, Blur, Hypnotic Pattern, Invisibility, Mirror Image
3rd level: Displacement

DM's note: Too bad that he made illusion and necromancy blocked spheres. I had no intention of screwing Silas over, but he chose the blocked spheres after I had chosen the protaganists in chapter 2, a necromancer kobold and illusionist gnome.  Since Silas could not go to a wizard's school, he had to learn spells from what he found.

The party made their way safely home, their trip uneventful, and the adventurers stronger for their experience.

Thus Ends Chapter 2 - Illusions

Characters had now levelled up to 3rd.

Next: Chapter 3 - The Imperials


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 7, 2007)

Whew.  Nice to finish two chapters in two weeks.  If any readers would like to comment, please feel free.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 10, 2007)

So very fun to relive these DT. They were a blast to play. Makes me miss Alexander and Kel. And maybe Rix, but only a tiny bit.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 10, 2007)

We lost Alexander and Kel after the players of which found that they could no longer access the site due to some software connection error.  The player of Alexander can now access the site again, but didn't feel like taking up Alexander after such a long separation.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 12, 2007)

Crowds of Dorinthians swarmed around the party as they finally come home, many of whom began to worry that they might never come back. An intensity of loss could still be felt, however, and before long word reaches the adventurers that one of Cal's riders came back the day before with two Imperial arrows in his back. From the looks of it, he had ridden hard for three days with those wounds, and had died before he reached the new town. His horse walked in on its own. In the rider's hands was a letter scrawled by King Bermax that said: 'The Imperials have learned that we have been housing your kin who have fled from other parts than Fair Creek. Cal Dorin was about to lead them home when the Tallione Empire demanded that we turn them over. We refused. They came back with a larger army than we have thought possible. We are now besieged, and your people trapped with us. Cal and a few of his best riders have volunteered to carry copies of this letter and attempt to break out of the trap to bring you this warning: The cause here is lost. Do not come to the Dunkel Mountains. I vow that we will fight for as long as we can and die like dwarves.'

More unsettling than this letter was the fact that the dead rider had been the only one to arrive. The fate of Cal and the rest of his companions was still a mystery. How long the dwarves could hold out was an even greater question. Baron Dorin met with the party in his office and made one thing clear. *"I want nothing more than to have my son back, but I will not order you to go. In my opinion, the mission is too dangerous. You have done much for us. It's best that your rest now and meet again with your friends and family."* With that, he fell back to his seat, his face that of a broken man. Syra Dorin, his attractive daughter, stood strong, placing her hand on his shoulder to steady her father. The head of the local militia, Kyle Radnal, was also present, his eyes staring out into space as he had his own thoughts and emotions battling inside him. He was never one to get along with Cal, but the two of them had been the glue that had held the refugees together. 

DM's Note: Since I wanted to avoid the sense that I was railroading the party, I told them that the rescue of the dwarves was an optional quest and they could just take a well earned rest and go to the next chapter if they wanted.  But, the party members began to prove themselves heroes...

Dartis was quiet a moment and then knelt before Baron Dorin, and spoke: "My Lord, all my family and friends, aside from those I have made in the past few days, perished upon the plains of Kalden or in the green hills of my beloved Kalnian. I have no reason to rest, for Dorinthia is not restored. You may not order me, but I pray you do not hinder me either. So long as there are people of Dorinthia in danger, I cannot rest. I have nothing to live for. My land, my family, my people are gone. All I have is Dorinthia. And so long as her people live, so shall I. I cannot speak for my companions, but I will go to the Dunkel Mountains. I would ask that if you can spare them, that any remaining forces who wish to volunteer may come with me, but should I need to go alone so I shall, if even the whole of the Tallione army stand between me and the dwarven holds. Shall I go with your blessing my leige?" said Dartis holding his sword out to the Baron hilt first.

Silas nodded, touched by Dartis' speech. However, he said nothing to interupt; he only took a step forward to stand behind Dartis and show his support and willingness to take on this quest.

Alexander would have to make a hard choice now; while he wanted to stay there, maybe even have some contact with Syra apart from the meetings her father commanded, something that *could* grow and to which he could attach for the first time in his life since Ravil... 
but revenge...

The Lady of the Lake didn't approve of vengeance, something foolish at its core according to her teachings... but Alexander's mind was somewhere else than with the Huntress for the first time... the opportunity to spill Tallione blood... 

But this was actually heavier for him than it looked, not only was he going against the Huntress, he was also leaving Syra unprotected... but there was something strong which drove him ,which he hadn't felt with this magnitude before: the opportunity for payback. He too stepped forward.

Baron Dorin was in shock from the gesture, and the party's unanimous agreement (Rix stayed silent) to render aid in this dark time.  He was speechless, gazing at Dartis and reached out to hold the handle of his blade with weak hands.  His daughter, normally shy, stepped forward and surprised everyone when her hand confidently wrapped around the handle instead.  Her left hand gripped her father's shoulder in order to grant him strength.  At the same time, she tapped Dartis' own shoulders with the flat of the blade as she ordered, "I task you, Dartis Kalnian, to become a guardian for the lost people of Dorinthia, to seek them, and be their light that guides them here to their new home.  From this moment on, you will serve all Dorinthians, as you served those of Kalnian.  Rise, Sir Dartis."  She looked at Dartis with appreciation.

This is the closest Dartis had gotten to Syra Dorin, and he was amazed at this hidden reservoir of strength.  Normally, she acted childish, but for a moment she was a true royal member of Dorinthia.  Her smile was warm, and for a moment the noble's mind wandered as he realized that she might be the only surviving noble lady that was available for marriage.

Dartis rose, "Gladly do I accept this task, should I need to I shall shed my blood for my people. But now is the time to shed Tallione blood. To make them pay for their crime agaisnt our people. Our people will be saved, our country will be restored. So long as the Noble Houses of Dorithia stand, Dorinthia will stand. For we have always been the protectors and defenders of this country, so shall we always be. For we are newly purged of impurities, and our nobles are tempered by war, and hardened by exile, but still we are Dorithians, and so long as we live, so long as we hold to the principles upon which Dorinthia was founded, so long at the Houses support each other and are bonded together, we shall lead her back to glory." said Dartis as he took the sword back from Syra, holding her eyes for a moment again before leaving.

Alexander was proud of Dartis and the change of emotions he had brought about.  Still... he couldn't but feel a twinge of jealousy when Syra bound him to the oath.  Suddenly, her eyes met the half-orc's for a brief moment, along with a smile in his direction, and he felt some tension inside of him disperse.

DM's Note: I did my best to start a tension-filled love triangle, but Alexander and Dartis stayed better comrades and refused to take the bait.

The adventurers had agreed to help rescue the dwarves and their kinsmen from the Tallionian siege.  Some of them decided to go because of morality, some for glory, and some for treasure...  For a week the party was allowed to relax in the town and resupply.  Kyle, Hector, and the clergy provided training for the group to better deal with Imperial tactics (hence the level-ups).

The people had made some amazing strides from last time the party was there.  The taxes were almost non-existant since there was not much of a government and because of this, and the halfling merchants trade with the elves, kobolds and gnomes, prices for goods had actually dropped to normal prices.  Also, the following items were available in the Radnal Ruffian's stockpile for free:

2 Gauntlets
17 Daggers
6 Punch Daggers
5 Light Maces
2 Sickles
6 Clubs
2 Heavy Maces
1 Morningstar
3 Shortspears
8 Longspears
4 Quarterstaffs
4 Spears
210 Crossbow Bolts
4 Light Crossbows
36 Darts
22 Javelins
4 Slings
130 Sling Bullets
12 Throwing Axes
2 Light Hammers
3 Handaxes
2 Light Picks
2 Saps
12 Short Swords
3 Battleaxes
1 Flail
4 Longswords
1 Heavy Pick
3 Rapiers
2 Scimitars
1 Trident
2 Warhammers
2 Glaives
1 Greatclub
2 Halberds
1 Scythe
5 Longbows
3 Shortbows
340 Arrows
1 Bastard Sword
1 Hand Crossbow
3 Sets Padded Armor
2 Sets Leather Armor
1 Set Leather Armor (Small)
2 Sets Studded Leather
1 Set Studded Leather (Small)
1 Hide Armor
1 Chain Shirt
2 Small Wooden Shields
3 Large Wooden Shields
7 Bucklers
7 Backpacks
10 Bedrolls
6 Coils of Rope (100 ft)
Grapple
42 Trail Rations
21 Hard Biscuits
7 Water Flasks
12 Torches
6 Lanterns
5 Tinderboxes
8 Flasks of Oil
2 Tanglefoot Bags
10 Large Sacks
5 Small Sacks
3 Mirrors
2 Bottle of Ink
5 Pieces of Vellum (paper)

Also, because of the distances involved, the party was to be provided with horses (and a mule for Rix) and saddles.

From the Ruffian stash, Silas took 2 large sacks (to use as saddlebags), a coil of rope, the grapple, a small bundle of torches (4), a lantern, 2 flasks of oil, a tanglefoot bag, a mirror, a vial of ink, and the paper. Most of this stuff he kept in the sacks for the horse, but the paper he put into his scrollcase for safety and the vial of ink he secured in his backpack.

Accepting the offer of free equipment graciously, Kel ensured that he had 50 arrows in his quivers, took some trail rations and hard biscuits, a lantern and tinderbox, two flasks of oil, a small sack, a mirror and a tanglefoot bag. 

Danica caught up to Rix when the rogue left the storage room and smiled happily, "Oh, Rix!  The gnomish delegation came and told everyone about the party's exploits.  I'm glad to see you back!  Even the gnomes said you acted like a hero, although they didn't seem excited to admit it.  How did it go?"  The rogue was still annoyed at saving the gnomes, so the conversation he had with Danica was brief, although not totally lacking in humor or warmth.

Dartis was sitting in front of the town square, restringing his newly strengthened bow, when the commoner militia leader, Kyle Radnal came up to him with a white charger in tow.  The noble remembered something of the Radnals... and he believed that they used to be part of the nobility once, but he couldn't recall what happened.  "Dartis," Radnal said, breaking the noble's thoughts and speaking as if he didn't recognize Dartis' superior status.  Suddenly Dartis knew now why Cal Dorin didn't like the man.  "I'm sorry to bother you, but I felt that you would like to meet your new companion.  This gentleman is 'Swift'.  He is yours if you want him," Kyle said, stroking the horse's flanks appreciatively.

As Kyle led up swift, Dartis stood and ran a discerning and practised eye over the horse. "He's a beautiful steed," said Dartis inspecting the forelocks. "My thanks to you for bringing him to me. I have missed the feel of the saddle these last few weeks. I shall take him with me to to salvation of Dorinthia's people."  Added Dartis, shrugging off Kyle's social slight.

Dartis spent his time getting to know Swift and testing his capabilities. He also asked around to see if any men were willing to volunteer to go with him, but being very reassuring and supportive of those who did not wish to go. In short, though Baron Dorin led the remaining people to the elven lands, Dartis approached this as though he was now the captain of the military and acted as such. He also spent his time encouraging the men who remained. Observing training, helping with moral, training and defensive preparations where he could. He also tried to find a new cavalry cloak, since his last one was burned rescuing Horatios.

It was not easy for the noble to find a new cloak, since they were specially made for the military and most of the surviving riders took off with them when they went with Cal.  With the men missing, their surviving family members (minor nobles) are loathe to part with them.  When Kyle Radnal heard about Dartis' search for a new cavalry cloak, he came up with an old one for Dartis from a source unknown.  “I heard you needed one,” he said, handing the noble an old, but serviceable cloak.  Radnal held onto it for an extra moment when the cavalryman reached out and take it, asking of Dartis, “Wear it well.”  It was fitted for a bigger man, but still fit Dartis comfortably around his shoulders.

DM's Note: Kyle Radnal was once a member of the nobility, and a paladin and cavalry officer long ago.  He decided he liked Dartis and gave up his own cloak, long in storage.

As Dartis continued to talk to the people, he noticed that Syra and Alexander spoke often to each other on walks and wonder about their relationship.

Meanwhile, Silas Generwine of the Elven delegation met Kel in the newly established embassy just outside the town circle.  He sipped his glass of the wine the elves were sharing, but frowned bitterly over it and said, "Kel, Kel, Kel... I just don't know what to make of these stories.  It's bad enough that these humans believe in these heroic exploits this group you've been observing is supposedly making, but now the gnomes are beginning to think it, too.  And now the pro-Dorinthian faction of the elven council is demanding we send this place more aid."  He sighed disgustedly.  "Tell me honestly, Kel," Silas Generwine pleaded.  "What are they really like?  And don't be afraid of honesty.  We've known each other for a long time."

Kel sat down beside his old friend and stared into the skies. "Where do I begin?" he mused aloud, his breathing slowing as he thought back on his recent trevails. "All the stories you hear have more than a kernel of truth about them," he began. "The valour of Sir Dartis... he paused and smirked, the appellation leaving a strange taste on his mouth, "can not be questiond. Nor can the bravery of Alexander, or the power of Silas, even Rix has proven himself a valuable ally, even if he is a little short at times." Kel laughed quietly at his jest. "They are good and true Silas, and I find myself wanting to journey with them, wanting to help, wanting to be their friend."

Silas of the elves frowned as Kel spoke.  Suddenly, he threw his glass of wine into the nearby fireplace and spun to face the priest, his cheeks flushed red with anger.  “Be careful what you say, Kel!”  He put a finger in Kel's face, and for a moment the priest saw the human quarter of Silas Generwine's blood in his rage.  Silas Generwine's face smoothed once more, although the agitation was still there.  The elf delegate slumped into his chair and said softly, “Kel, be careful what you say.  The Tallione Empire knows that these people have been hidden by the elves, and their beginning to exert pressure on the Council.  The Council is divided on the issue, Kel, and although the pro-Dorinthian faction has become the minority, they are a vocal minority.  The majority of the Council has tried to limit news from this area, but already stories about the heroics of these adventurers is beginning to sway our people.  Kel, if a decision is to be made to turn these people over to the Imperials for the safety of the Elven kingdom, it will not behoove you to be on the losing side of the argument.  Already there have been talks of duels among Council members.  As a friend, Kel, I promise to pass the facts you have given me without phrasing it as if you have a personal bias on the subject.”  With that, the two elves attempted to talk through the rest of the evening on happier things.

The first night Silas the Human Wizard (not the elf) spent with his family was wonderous, and he wished such moments could last forever.  Still, he tried to put worries out of his mind, but he was interrupted on the second day by a knock at the door.  When Silas opened it, he saw Fineas, a young man and apprentice to Hector, the supposed magician.  "Excuse me, sir," the lad asked, his eyes wide.  "I've been meaning to ask you this yesterday... but... sir, I...  Sir, I'd like to train under you because of how great they say you are and please don't say no."  The lad seemed worried, and rightly so.  In a way he was betraying Hector, and normally such a relationship between student and teacher was an unspoken pact of loyalty.

Silas frowned thoughtfully.  "I'm not a great man...but I don't expect you'll listen to that now."  He thought for a long moment then motioned the lad inside.  Once they've both seated themselves at the table Silas continued, "I can't train you...now.  In a week or so I'll be leaving again to give aid to our allies the dwarves.  If I were to take you on as a student and leave, then what would you do?"  Silas shook his head.  "However, I will need assistance for preparing for my journey.  I'll ask Hector to allow you to help me and then, when I leave you'll still be able to return to Hector's training.  We'll see how things stand when I return."

The next morning Silas tracked down Hector in his cottage and asked if he could have the assistance of Fineas in preparing for the journey to the Dwarven lands.  Hector didn’t seem pleased with Fineas’ request, and he defensively said, “I don’t know why he went to you.  I was an adventurer once, too, you know.”  He turned red after he said this, embarrassment on his face as he realized how juvenile he sounded.  Hector seemed even more embarrassed after Silas offered him the spellbook.  He smoothed his robe with sweaty palms, and took the book from the abjurer, visibly relaxing as he flipped through it.  

He then got excited from what he had seen in the book, and was visibly pleased, giving Silas five scrolls in exchange and 300 gold, which was most of his current money. The spells were _Alter Self, Resist Energy, Magic Missile, Sleep, Detect Thoughts_

“Well, it’s in kobold, but I can probably go to our new neighbors and ask them for help deciphering anything I have trouble with.  As for Fineas… I suppose two instructors won’t hurt for a new student.  Alright, I’ll have him come to you to help out,” Hector said, then roughly shook Silas' hand.

Fineas worked hard for the abjurer during the next week, and assisted him in magical research.  He seemed a sharp and obedient student, and Silas felt that he had promise.
The rest of the abjurer's days passed happily despite the danger to come, and he trained himself in order to better prepare.  During the days that followed, Silas performed the familiar ritual, and transfered _Scorching Ray_ and _Protection from Arrows_ to his spellbook.  

At the center of town, Alexander looked around for Syra, and found her when she left the administrative building for an errand, with Lady Huffring in tow.  Her guardian looked at the half-orc in disapproval, her nose turned slightly upward as if to avoid a bad smell.  Syra looked shyly at Alexander at first, which slowly turned to amusement as she watched the reactions between the ranger and Lady Huffring.  Finally she asked, "Alexander, I was about to take a walk along the nearby creek.  Would you enjoy escorting myself and the lady so that we may have your protection?"

After Alexander joined her she asked, "So, what did you think of my performance today," she asks and then laughs childishly.  "I was completely nervous.  I only wanted to help father."

"I could escort you for a walk..." -he smiled at her guardian's gesture... it was difficult for anything to bring him down now that he was with Syra.

As they started moving, Alexander answered her questions... maybe a bit bluntly, but he had never seen a need for being delicate "I wasn't expecting your hand to take the handle of the sword..." A pair of seconds... "That's good, it means there is more than meets the eye to you... there is strength within, and so I'm telling you what a madman foretold for me..."

He told her about the incursion into the gnome's hideout, smiling with satisfaction when he remembered the golem's hits and how he was able to stand them. Then he cared to ask about her, what she had been doing while the commando was away, and he listened at her more out of wanting to hear her voice than out of interest. Finally, he decided against telling her about the gnome's prophecy.

Syra hung onto Alexander's every word, her eyes growing wide when the half-orc ranger spoke of the more trying times in his last adventure.  When he asked her what she had been doing, she explained, “Nothing so exciting, Alexander.  I’ve been handling more of father’s responsibilities since he’s been more ill of late.”  Her face dropped for a moment in concern for him.

“I’m sure he’ll be fine, but I’d rather spend my time riding then meeting with all these self-important officials all the time,” she said with a laugh.  She had changed, Alexander realized, and walked with more confidence.  She had done well for herself in Cal’s absence.

The rest of the half-orc's days passed happily despite the danger to come, and he trained himself in order to prepare.  The half-orc did notice Dartis admiring Syra from afar, and wondered what his own thoughts on her are.  On his last day of preparation, Syra snuck her hand to hold Alexander's during one of their walks and squeezed it in the rare moments when Lady Huffring wasn’t watching.

The week goes by, and the party members recuperate and prepare.  Dartis was given a strong, white charger as a steed.  Alexander, Silas, and Kel were also given adequate horses to ride.  Rix was given the small mule that was holding a supply of a month’s worth of food for the party.  The kobold also sometimes rode with Alexander, and the two spoke often, but normally they traded barbed words in a somewhat joking manner.

Over a hundred men marched behind the group, carrying packs of their own food (two weeks worth each) and improvised weapons, mostly bows and hunting knives.  They were gathered by the combined efforts of Dartis and Alexander and followed the party in order to rescue their kin.  Most had little experience in combat, and Kyle Radnal kept his growing force of Radnal's Ruffians home to protect the families.

The party had to determine which way to go, the direct week-long journey that would take them through more arid plains close to the mountains, or the lush river journey that arched like a crescent, but took about 12 days to travel.

"Well comrades," Kel said companionably, "from what the men say we should be taking the river route, and, personally, I agree with them. It's just a pity we can't organise some sort of river transport to speed things up. Anyone know anything about the river?" Kel asked at one of their rest stops.

Player of Kel to DM: The men are on foot? We're the only ones mounted?

DM's answer to Kel: The men are on foot, although there are a few mules being used as pack animals. They aren't really organized, and march out in a disorganized column.

Player of Silas to DM: Are there any leaders other than our characters?

DM's answer to Silas: No. There are some older, grizzled veterans, but nobody with command or even NCO experience.

DM's Note: I love how the characters had assumed that they could gather an experienced army after Cal took some good men to the dwarven kingdom while Radnal would not release his Ruffian's to serve.  I also enjoyed making them take up a leadership role.

Silas was opposed to bringing men from the village. After his experience in the army he felt that they would only serve to slow them down and likely die at the hands of the empire's troops. However, he only mentioned his objections to Dartis and only one time. After it became clear the men would be coming along, Silas did his best to aid the progress in any way that he could.

Silas was displeased with the disorganization of march and brought the subject up with Dartis and his other companions. He suggested letting the men go by the river way and the small group of his companions go by the plains route in order to scout things out beforehand. He didn't expect this suggestion to be taken and so also suggested that the men be broken up into smaller groups with each of the party directing one of the small groups in the hopes of speeding up the march. He also suggested that Alexander and Rix and possibly some of the more woods-experienced of the men spend time scouting ahead for dangers and potential campsites.

"I understand your concerns Silas, but please remember that we are still at war. It is our people who we are going to save. I took no one who did not volunteer, and we must respect the right and duty of these men to defend their homeland and avenge their losses. Now the key will be to use our forces well. We need a keen mind to plan the best way to maximize our forces," said Dartis, clasping Silas on the shoulder. "So give this some thought. I had a fancy to raid their supply wagons in the rear of their column, cut off their seige and force at least some to retire from it. But put your mind to this task Silas, that will both distract you from your displeasure and make the march go faster for you, Counsellor Silas," added Dartis with a smile. 

"There is not a day that passes that I do not worry what will happen when the empire turns its forces to stamping us out completely.  I would do anything to stop that from happening and I forgot that these men and women would do no less.  Thank you for reminding me of that, Lord Kalnian.  I'll think further on what you've said and if you have any other task for me, I'll undertake it gladly."

The river path was chosen by Dartis. He agreed that Alexander, Rix and agile men that were capabale should scout ahead. Along the march Dartis will broke the men up into 10 groups and put one of the veterans in charge of each group. Dartis and Kel and Silas then rode vedette as well as tried to keep the men organized, moving and focused.

The weather was actually pleasant, as the autumn season had just begun. The group travelled along a river that flowed north, then turned east then southeast towards the dwarven lands. The older men knew some marching songs and taught it to the younger members of the troupe. 

The large group made it through two days and nights and out of the elven lands without incident, but in the morning they found a horrible sight. The men had taken turns as sentries, each shift encompassing of about eight guards, two standing on each end of the compass. The two guards that were watching the west were found slain, their bellies sliced open, several limbs pulled off, eaten and discarded, and their heads still missing. One of the guards mentioned that he had heard a giggling in the night, but that was the only thing that any of them noticed out of the ordinary.

The bodies were found separate from each other, and you surmise the first guard (found near a bush) went to go urinate and was killed, before the other was snuck upon and murdered.

Silas looked to Alexander.  "Can you track it?  We left this beast behind twice before and I won't do so a third time."

"As loath as I am to delay our travel, I must agree. We cannot afford to lose any more sentries."

Alexander crouched, and examined the ground before him. After a moment he gave the party a nod. Yes, he could track the thing.

Dartis put a few of the veterans in charge and told the group to stay until the party got back. "Lead on Alexander"
DM's Note: I was surprised they didn't take a handful of men to help.

Kel readied his arms and armour and prepared to ride on the Hunt with his friends. "For the glory of The Huntress," he cried as the small group started to follow the tracks. Silas merely adjusted his gear and followed along.

The party left the militia behind with Rix (whose player was MIA) and on guard as the party hunted the creature. The trail took the group along the river, and then along a branching wide stream with a strong current. They walked another half mile before the adventurers could hear the continuous crash of water. Alexander said that the trail ended at the top of a small waterfall. The group peered below to see a beautiful, large pond 25 feet below them. Figuring the trail would begin again along the pond's edge, the four of adventurers climbed downwards. There were no footprints. It was as if the troll jumped into the pond and disappeared. The waterfall was wide, and fell around a semi-circle of rock.

"I know that there are often caves that lay behind the falls of rivers, carved out of solid rock. Let us examine the sides of the falls to see if we can find some hiding hole for this beast. Otherwise we may have to examine the bottom of this pond. But first, Silas, I have heard that trolls are difficult to kill. How may we finish this creature once and for all?" Dartis mused.

Alexander confirmed what Dartis was saying. He checked near the waterfall and believed he could see a cave behind it.

Meanwhile, Silas searched his memory and told the others what little he remembered hearing about trolls.  It was just a jumble of bits and pieces, with no hard facts. "Though Kel might know more..."

Silas and Kel put their heads together and remembered something about fire being able to stop a troll's regeneration. It seemed that trolls were able to heal fast, a fact the group noticed when the creature was cutting through kobolds as if they were paper dolls.

Silas reviewed the arcane words and gestures to the spell that he just recently learned, _Scorching Ray_, thinking that spell would likely be his best bet against the troll.  He tried to peer through the water to see the cave that Alexander had mentioned.  Finally satisfied, he adjusted his pack, grasped his staff tightly and said, "Well, shall we see what's back there?"

"We shall," answered Alexander, as he sniffed the air near the entrance and unsheathed both his blades, ready to impale them in a rampaging troll. It was a weird moment to think about it, but suddenly he remembered the elven illusion presented by the mad gnome... and instantly thought of _his_ ancestors... orcs, he had never seen an orc... he shook his head, what kind of thoughts were those? He stepped foward.
DM's Note: Well, Alexander would get his chance much later.

Kel unhooked his lantern from his backpack, made sure it was full of oil, and then lit the wick. Once the lantern was alight he cautiously followed after his friends, the words of a spell sitting comfortably on the tip of his tongue.  With any of the troll, he planned to cast _barkskin_ on himself. 

The adventurers have to wade up to their waists in the outskirts of the pond and slip in behind the waterfall that pelted water against their heads. Somehow, Kel was able to keep the flame in the lantern dry by hunching his body over it as he moved through behind Alexander.

The cave was rough in shape, and descended steadily downwards. The ceiling was nearly ten feet in height, while the cavern was narrow, with only five feet on average width. A natural ledge formed a foot-wide overhead and continued to match the slope downwards at an angle. It looked like a small creature could fit up there, but unfortunately the party was missing Rix.

The cave widened into a larger cavern after another seventy feet down, although the light from the lantern and the sunlight from outside barely let anyone see into it. They could hear something breathing heavily in the distance, although it didn't move and seemed oblivious to the adventurers' presence. A few stripped bones from humanoids lay strewn by the entrance.

Alexander made signals for his companions to wait just where they were with their lamp, so that he could advance silently in darkness to get though the corridor into the cave. 
Then he had second thoughts as he realized he would be isolated.  Reconsidering the course of action, he took the lead, but instead of going up ahead, he advanced along with the group. Dartis went second after Alexander, with an arrow nocked and ready.

The party continued on, Kel shading the lantern so that its light was not too revealing. As the group made it the last few steps before the cavern opening, they heard the creature inside heavily sniffing the air. Not waiting for the creature to catch a scent, Alexander moved in followed by the rest of the party.

The cavern was large, about 20 foot radius, with a 20 foot tall ceiling. The troll was at the far end of the room, crimson drool dripping from its chin as it stared up at the intruders from a half-eaten arm it was devouring. It hissed at the group at first, tossed the arm to the far side, cleaned its chin with the back of its forearm, and giggled briefly as it leapt up to a standing position, claws extended.

Alexander charged with a howl, his two blades stabbing at the troll. Although he missed with his scimitar, Alexander's punch dagger found a purchase inside the troll's ribs.
Kel casts his spell, the elf's body becoming akin to a tree. The troll attacked the half-orc, cutting him badly with his claw and nearly dropping him. Dartis moved to the side of the battle, entered the room, and fired two shots, one missing in between the two large combatants, and the second biting deeply into the troll's back, causing it to howl. Dartis also heard a cracking noise nearby, but was unsure of what caused it. Silas advanced to within range while chanting arcane words of power. Stretching out one hand he pointed at the troll and a ray of sizzling light erupted from his palm. The troll screamed in surprise as Silas' spell slammed into his side, scalding the troll severely. A look of fear appeared on the creature's face, and for a moment it looked as if he might flee into the far side of the room.

DM's Note: Dartis failed to examine his surroundings.  The ground was weak here and beginning to crumble.

After seeing the fearful look of the troll as the fiery rays came to impact the creature, Alexander opted for a more crafty approach. He prepared himself to fend off any attack with the intention of cornering the beast... But then he remembered the regeneration! So he -again- drove both his blades with the intention to hack bones apart from flesh before the cuts could close.

Alexander watched as his previous stab healed completely, although two arrows were still stuck in the troll and it was still burned. The half-orc angrily attacked again, but missed both times, his blades bouncing off the creature's skin. Dartis had the same problem as he fired, both arrows glancing off of tough hide. Kel charged forward next, slashing the creature and leaving a trail of blood along its forearm. The troll attacked in a rage, concentrating on Kel. A claw raked the cleric, although the other claw missed. The creature also bit at the elf, bloodying his bicep badly.  The blood loss nearly caused the priest to collapse.

Silas cast his spell, but had to get within 5 feet of the troll and just behind his two allies in melee to cast it without getting Kel and Alexander in his cone. The spell did severe damage to the troll, searing it in the face and enraging it further, although it remained standing... and looking angrily at the abjurer.

The party heard a sharp cracking noise, although it was difficult to tell its source since the sound bounced in the echo of the cavern. Worried about the audible cracking, Alexander yelled at his companions behind him, "Look at the entrance!" He then started shifting his position slowly to get to flank with the elf, attacking at the same time to avoid retribution from the troll and try to divert its attention from his friend.

DM's Note: I had thought that the party would avoid direct conflict with the troll because of their level and was planning to have him continue snacking on their friends and allies (and maybe even enemies) until they were tough enough to take him on.  Instead they bravely (foolishly?) decided to take him on and now had their priest and tank in the single digits, were out of fire spells, and the troll would have a full attack next round.  I intervened...

Silas looked around to try to determine the source of the cracking noise.  Dartis took the oil and lamp from Kel to free him up to fight, and circled around to help Alexander flank the beast, ready to pour oil on it.

Alexander attacked once more, slicing the creature badly with his scimitar, but missing with his off-hand blade. Kel attacked also, but missed as he was wary of the creature's attacks. Dartis took the oil from Kel and tossed oil onto the creature, burning it.  It bellowed in pain and swung at the archer, opening a small wound in his shoulder (that took off half his hit points). It then stumbled between Kel and Alexander and in front of Silas. In anger it moved to attack the abjurer that burned it so badly.

Silas was looking downwards at the moment, as he discovered that the loud cracking noise was coming from the floor. Multiple cracks had been appearing from the weight of the party's battle, making spiderweb patterns, and the magic-user realized that the ground was about to collapse.

He stared in horror as one last pronounced crack appeared from the wall near Alexander's legs, twisted in the shape of a semi-circle, and moved to meet the end of another large crack by the cavern's entrance next to Silas. As the cracks met, and the floor gave way, Silas took one last look at the troll heading towards him and thought, _"Oh hell..."_

The floor collapsed from underneath the group, and they, and the troll, tumbled far, far below into the depths...and met suddenly with the ground...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 14, 2007)

Each of the party members landed inside a jelly-like substance, which reaked of decayed, but sickeningly sweet food. The goo was soft enough to break the fall without anyone being injured when they finally reached the ground. The adventurers rolled out of the jelly, only to see the large shape of the troll land on the rock floor with a thud in front of them. It seemed he missed the various pockets of goo. The creature got up shakily, his regeneration beginning to repair the damage that he had taken.

As the group glanced around they saw that they were in another large cavern, and they could no longer see the last cavern from whence they fell from. It was too dark, and the distance too far. Also, the party was covered in the nasty jelly and struggled to keep the stuff out of their eyes as they somewhat successfully wiped their various faces with dirty sleeves. Strange, amber stones were placed inside the walls and gave a soft, dull light that allowed the adventurers to see their surroundings better.

On either side of the group was a band of armored insect men, each wielding a weapon in their hands. From the looks of things they were about to war with one another, but the group's strange entrance seemed to have shocked them into a temporary peace. As the party regained a hold on their weapons, the troll gave a worried giggle and began to lope towards Alexander, slowly. It was evident to him that he wouldn't be escaping past the surrounding creatures. 

In turn, the group also prepared to finish the battle. But first, one of the ant-like men began to beat his spear into the ground, creating a primitive rythm. Ant-men on both sides took up the beat, some stamping their strange feet while others clashing blades on shields. Like gladiators of Tallione, the party and the troll circled each other for the kill amidst the anticipating spectators.

For Alexander, the change of scenary, altough a surprise, was quickly relegated to the background... the troll was still standing. Deciding that studying his opponent wasn't an option when it healed at a vigorous rate, Alexander warned, "If I fall, get my potion," before jumping again against the troll.

Silas gaped as he picked himself up from the ground. He tried to rub off as much as the goo as he was able, or at the least, enough so that he could move without hindrance. Seeing the troll pick himself up and begin circling, Silas sighed, forcefully intoned a word of power, and flicked a finger toward the troll. A greenish ball of liquid soared through the intervening space...

Alexander attacked, but some of the goo disrupted his vision and his blades bounced off the creature's rubbery hide. Kel's swing was more effective, and it cut deeply into the troll's flesh. Dartis moved in next, flanking the creature before his bow fired twice, despite the slickness of the goo around his bowstring. His first arrow slammed deeply into the creature's back, tossing it to the ground, but the next shot went wide and glanced off Kel's thigh, injuring the priest. The troll writhes in agony as it attempts to rip the arrow out of its body, but it stopped and gave one last pitiful giggle as Silas stood over it and flicked a final blast of acid into its face. After a long twitch, the large creature lay dead, half of its wounds caused by fire and acid.

DM's Note: So much for my reoccuring villian.

The ant-men on both sides cheered the show, and both groups moved towards the warriors. As they neared each other they began to banter in a strange chittering language. The ant-men looked similar to one another, except that one side was brown in color and the other group red. It was evident that they were arguing over the party since they brandished their weapons threateningly, but the red ant-men were the first to back down after the brown ant-men point to the mounds of slimy goo that the group had landed in.

After the red group backed down, a large brown ant-man approached the party and pointed to a tunnel behind him with his spear. It seemed he wanted the adventurers to go inside the passage. There were nearly twenty of these ant-men in each of the two groups.

The half-orc did not sheathe his blade, and instead -as an answer to the brown ant's pointing- he pointed upwards with his left arm, then he pointed to his companions, and pointed again firmly upwards. "Had enough with tunnels," he mumbled.

The brown ant-men looked at each other and shrugged. It was evident that they did not understand the common language. One that stood behind Alexander pushed him a bit more forcefully with the butt of a spear. From the jolt, it seemed that these creatures were somewhat strong.

Silas shrugged and glanced at the troll.  Looking towards the ant-men with an obvious look of excitement he said, "Perhaps we should go as they direct.  They seem pretty serious and well, they _do_ outnumber us."

Alexander mumbled something else about tunnels, looked upwards longingly, and followed Silas.

"Besides which we have no way to climb back up anyway, so let us press onward. Thus far they have not slain us so hope remains,"  said Dartis as he followed the antmen.

Kel nodded in agreement with his friends, and he grimaced in pain as he looked at the blood still flowing from his wounds and uttered a quick prayer to the Huntress to cure his wounds.

The creatures guided the party through what felt like several miles of tunnels, and during the journey the group noticed smaller ant-men working at digging at more passages and collecting food, which the adventurers watch them sometimes eat and regurgitate into a smelly, decayed goo, which was piled and stored in various corners. Many of them stopped to watch the intruders for a moment before going back to work.

Finally, the escorts guide the party to a final cavern, where a larger ant-man in armor stood over a naturally-made desk of solid stone. Scraped on its surface were various notes, cleanly made in a language that the party could not understand. The guards got his attention with some chittering, and he stopped his studies to look at the party in surprise. After a moment he motioned the group towards him and said, "Do you understand me? I think this is your language, bipeds. My fellow formians say you landed among them before they had a chance to wreck our enemies' food supplies. I take it this was accidental."

Silas looked from the ant-man to his companions and back again.  "Yes," he began.  "It was an accident.  We tracked the troll after it killed some of our people and the floor where it holed up collapsed beneath us.  Is there a way out of these caves?"

Alexander, completly stunned at all this, was with his alarms all on, ready to be set off at the minimal incident... this was far too weird for him. _So this was how an antmound looked inside... worse than the gnomes' tunnels._. Deciding to let the arcanist do the talking against tunnel-dwelling... ants?, the half-orc just examined the room, already considering the desk as a spot for Dartis and Silas to take cover, and the exit for him and Kel to block it if necessary.

"There is no real easy way out, except perhaps by climbing the walls from where you had come. Probably not an easy task. There is a tunnel that leads from between my territory and my enemies' that goes to the surface, but it is a day's journey and I cannot spare the men since we are in open warfare with our opponents. However, if my enemies were somehow removed... say with a dose of poison in their food supply," he tapped a small barrell filled with a foul liquid as he mentioned this. "Well, if something horrible like that were to happen, then I'd have nearly all my men free to aid you. Of course, it would have to be delivered by someone they might not suspect to be an enemy..." If a formian could smile, his face would have showed one.

"Then perhaps you have some rope we could borrow to climb back out of the hole we made,"  replied Dartis with a stern face. _These were Rix's kind of people_, he thought. All the better that the damned kobold wasn't there, who knew what kind of mischief the formians and he would brew up.

"Rope?" The large formian looked at Dartis with a puzzled expression until the noble explained it to him. Then he dismissed the idea, "We have no need for such materials in the underground."

"Fine, then permit us to climb back out of the hole." replied Dartis.

The noble felt the tension rise as the formian leader looked at him sharply. After a moment, though, he seemed to visibly calm down and pointed to a small worker ant-man. "Fine. Do it the hard way then. This worker will guide you to the outskirts of our territory and point out the tunnels of our enemies before leaving you to fend for yourself. It is in their territory that you had fallen. Off with you now!"

The ant-man worker was smaller than the soldier formians, but had the same tone of black on his carapice. He waited for the group to follow him.

Dartis gave a stiff bow to the leader. "Thank you for your generosity," he said quite sincerely and followed the smaller worker ant out.

"Please, hold a moment, Dartis," said Silas quickly.  Turning to the lead ant-man he said, "Poisoning is not an accepted practice among our people and so we cannot in good conscience do this thing for you.  But maybe we can earn your aid by aiding you in another way.  What is the cause of this warfare between you and this other people?"

The formian leader shrugged and said, "We started fighting in our home plane far from this place because our queens declared that there was not enough resources to go around. Therefore the strong dominate the weak and take the resources available, as has been done for countless years. This time, however, one queen used powerful magic that ripped a section of the battlefield from the plane of Mechanus and brought us to this world. Here there were resources, although no queen to continue our race. A truce occured, as a nearby human village dumped enough discarded food in their waste pits for both our groups to live on. It is likely that we would all eventually die of old age anyway, so why war with the abundance of food? Recently these humans we depended upon were killed and captured by another hive of humans. With no more food waste easily grabbed from the waste pits, our groups have been starving. It is the old struggle for food again, and if we do not continue the war soon in order to deplete our populations, it is likely that both our groups will starve as there is only enough resources in the earth and above to sustain half us formians. As leader of these formian brothers, I am determined that our group will have the least casualties when war comes," he said, tapping the barrel of poison once more as a hint.

Alexander looked at Dartis and said, "We could try and free the captured ones after answering the dwarves' call... That should settle it." _Poison is part of nature's arsenal, but poisoning food is vile, it must never be considered an option._

Silas looked over at Alexander with a slight frown.  _Does he realize what the possibility of forming an alliance with these creatures could do for our cause?_ "We need allies _now_, Alexander.  After the battle may be too late."  Silas turned his attention back to the formian.  "Our people, too, are at war.  If we can solve your problem without loss of life, would you lead your warriors against our enemies?"

"Silas... we can't stay here, we must make haste." _Fighting by our side?! allies?! these food-poisoning, tunnel-city-dwelling giant ants? The thirst of my blade won't suffer further delay, not now that we are in our way to quench its thirst._ "We can't afford any delay."

_Delay?_ The word sounded strange coming from his lips. _I guess the military terminology is sticking to Alexander._ Silas looked like he would like to argue but instead ignored Alexander and awaited the formian leader's answer. Although he didn't care about the formian seeing them discuss the offer, he is intrigued by what will be its answer. He didn't mention the men they had to lead just because seeing how these creatures operate, it wouldn't surprise him if they considered the better choice to take them as hostages and to use their men's strength against the other ants... plus, that would mean a longer delay.

The formian considered Silas' words and then answered, "If you could solve our problems then there would be no need to fight. However, your solution still leads us to our deaths, and if half of us aren't killed we would still need to fight one another. If we followed you, we would be fighting others instead of each other, but then we would gain the animosity of these others. Also, we would be far from the underground tunnels and vulnerable, and we don't know what food source would be available at the place you wish to fight. No, it makes more logical sense for us formians to stay here and slaughter each other."

Silas gaped for a minute, baffled by the formian's logic.  Finally, nodding, he said, "I see.  You would rather pointlessly slaughter other formians than take a chance on finding new caves with a nearby human hive to aid you in finding food.  In that case, we'll accept your guide to the cave-fall."

The formian nodded in agreement and motioned his smaller compatriot to guide the group. The smaller ant-man led the party out of the territory and towards a large tunnel. It pointed at tehm and then to the opening, signalling that they should continue without it.

The formian scurried away as the party went down the tunnel, and it took them directly to the caves of the other formian tribe. Red formian workers glanced at the adventurers, deemed them no danger, and then carried on with their labors. It was not until the group reached the large cavern with the hole that the party fell through that they saw any soldiers. These formians also didn't attack the adventurers, spending their time instead in helping the soldiers move their food further down the tunnels. A large red formian, as big as the leader of the black ones, stared at the party intently as they gazed into the darkness above from whence the group fell.

Silas approached the large red formian and bowed.  "Do you understand my language?"

The formian cocks his head slightly to the side and hissed, "Little understand, yes..."

"It is dangerous for your people to remain here.  The other formians plan to taint your food and while you are sick and dying start war to kill you so that they can have all the food and living space."

The formian thought this over for a moment and then said, "It is logical. If he removes us, then food problem is no more. I would rather kill him, take control of his men, and send scouts to find a better source of food, but still... his way is logical and would save time I would likely waste."[/color]

Exasperated, Alexander exclaimed *"They will try and poison you, do, or do nothing about it, either way it's fine with us!"* _how could these creatures ever survive?_

Alexander looked upwards, trying to discern how much they fell. Unfortunately, the half-orc could barely see a speck of light above and had to guesstimate that they fell something between 40 and 70 feet.

Silas fully understood Alexander's frustration and was about ready to scream himself.  "Would it not be better if you had a home away from such threat?  We could show you such a home but would need your help against those who threaten us."

The ant-man's interest perked up at Silas' words. "What home is this? Does it have more food?"

"Caves.  Many days from here.  I don't know what kind of food you eat but other creatures used to live there so I'm sure food could be found.  But my own people are threatened by war and I must help them before I can help you or they will all be killed."

The creature thought once more and answered, "Perhaps this be better, if more food could be found. If you willing to give scouts to lead our own scouts there, and talk to our enemies to send theirs peacefully, then we would be interested in making the attempt. What you need in return? Nothing free."

Silas nodded.  "True, nothing is free.  But I wish to be certain we understand one another.  Your hive will move to new caves that we will show you, leaving these caves for the other formians?  In return we wish for formian warriors to aid us against those that war on our hive."

The formian shook its head. "It makes no sense us to leave here and chance unknown territory, then die in your battles, when we can stay here in what we know and die in own battles. Still, we will help your leaving since you distract us from real enemy," the ant-man said. He motioned to two of his own workers and said something in a strange language.

Very quickly they began digging, creating a sloping ramp towards the surface from whence the party fell.

Silas sighed. He was mentally exhausted from trying to communicate with the formians and understand their weird logic. He turned to his companions and said that if any of them had any better ideas they should speak up. Silas then just waited, trying to stay out of the formians way as they worked.

_Tired? confused?... Resignated!_ Alexander was exhausted thanks to the tunnels and the clicking and the alien logic and the poisoning and... breathing heavily and restraining himself so as not to sink half-a-foot of steel though the ant-man's chest, Alexander led the ascencion, silent and with his hands curled into fists. _Had I been alone I would have started combat... that would have been stupid._

The formian leader gave Silas one last gift before the abjurer followed the half-orc: the cleaned skull of the troll that was killed.  Silas accepts the skull from the formian reluctantly and said, "Thank you for your assistance.  If things do not go well for you our village is not far from here, though it may be some time before we are able to return there.  However, we will still be willing to help you."  Uncertain of formian custom he awkwardly raisee one hand in farewell and began the ascent.
With the aid of these formians the party was able to climb out of these maddening depths and back to a world that now seemed normal in retrospect.  As they moved to leave the waterfall cave, the dim sounds of ringing steel and screams reached the adventurers' ears from the territory below them.  The formians' war had started anew.

At the rim of the pit Silas stopped and looked down into the darkness.  The ring of steel against steel and the screams of battle echoed up the shaft and Silas sighed. _It's all so senseless.  If only I had been able to persuade them._  Turning back to his companions he smiled wearily and followed them down to where the horses were left.

DM's Note: The formians would have made formidable allies for the party, so I purposely made this quest difficult. If the party either poisoned one side (an evil act) or helped the red leader take over all formians by killing the other leader (neutral act), they would have gained an ally.  At no time would the formians willingly fight against the Tallione Empire since they would have been involved in an unknown danger.  That was not logical to the formians.  The good act would have been to tell both formian leaders that the new Dorinthian refugee village had enough waste for them to eat if the ant-men would like to reside alongside the humans.  They would have accepted the offer, and if the Dorinthian home was ever endangered, the formians would have seen their source of food also endangered, and would have moved to aid the Dorinthians in such a conflict.  This quest wasn't solved, and instead the formians went back to killing one another.  Silas made mention of his village, but not that there was enough food for both hives.

Exhausted, tired, and hungry, the adventurers arrived back at the camp in the middle of darkness.  Two men on duty almost shot Dartis as he surprised the jumpy militia when he appeared in the moonlight.  The Dorinthians greeted the party enthusiastically, and are even more excited with the news that the troll had been slain.  After a few moments the group was back to their sleeping mats near the center fire.  Rix saw them and askeds, "Where the hell have you been?" It seemed nothing had happened in the day that they had been gone, except that each of their companions worried for the party in their own way.

Alexander pointed at the skull Silas was carrying "Remember the Dragon Eye's pet?"

Silas smiled.  "Good to see you again, Rix.  Unfortunately we were delayed."  He held up the skull when Alexander answered and pointed in Silas' direction.

After a brief victory celebration, the party gathered up the remains of their two dead guards, and four of the militiamen insisted on returning home to give them a proper burial. But first Ornal, a weather-worn old woodsman, demanded that Kel and Alexander say some proper words for the dead in the way of their religion.

Kel spoke words of strength and comfort for those gathered and sent the dead men to their peace.

Altough he knew that some wouldn't like the prayer, Alexander said it over the rest of the mangled bodies: "May they feed the wolves and make the beasts as strong and brave as they were in life." As strange as it might sound for some, as uneasyness appeared among the men -wondering whether that was an insult or a blessing-, the half-orc explained that that was one of the honours of the Lady, to allow one's prowess to continue within the Circle.

_This was different from the gnomish illusions of fey long dead of ages old, and different than the fate of the captured souls within the kobold zombies. The spirits of the dead men might travel swiftly into a new vessel._


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 4, 2007)

The party continued leading the rest of the men, and although several became sick along the way, all made it to the end of the journey more than a week later. The group was still hidden partially by forest, but before them lay wide plains filled with overgrown wheat and tall grass. In the distance the force led by the party could see the mountains of the dwarves, perhaps only another half day's march away. From their location they could see numerous black specks, like columns of ants, that represented a legion of men: Alexander and Dartis correctly guessed by the campfires that more than a thousand Tallione soldiers were laying a seige against their dwarven allies.

Alexander directed his next question at Dartis, that noble warrior, who he felt knew more of working with large numbers of men: "Say, how do we sneak our numbers through _that_?"

"Who said we are going to," replied Dartis with a grin, clasping the half-orc on the shoulder.

Dartis gathered his party up. "Now we have several options here as I see it. But we need to get a message into the dwarven holds. Silas or Kel is there anyway for either of you to get a message into there through your powers?"

"The first thing we need is to scout out those lands better." said Dartis with a meaningful glance at Rix. "Alexander, take a few men with some woods experiance and circle around and get a better estimation of forces, supply locations, command tents and use of roads." 

"My plan currently is to make a small attack in the rear of the column and destroy their supply lines. If we can get a message, or a messenger into the caverns we can coordinate an attack from the dwarven holds that should catch them turned around trying to find the enemy attacking from behind them. Now at worst, should that fail, I say we surround the plain, and set it ablaze. The fire should burn quickly through this grass, and leave the forest. The fire would drive the Tallione horse wild and cause the men to run about. We can pick them off as they flee. Again it would be best if the dwarves and the rest of the Dorinthians attacked at drive off what they could. What are your thoughts on how we should proceed?"

Silas looked thoughtful but eventually, reluctantly, shook his head.  "Unfortunately, I am unable to use my magics in that fashion.  I just don't have the skill."  He continued to listen as Dartis outline his plan, nodding in approval, but had little to add.

Rix shrugged and said, "Sure I can get in there.  Although I'm sure those dwarves would love to see a kobold slipping inside their place.  Do you want me to go now or at night?  If I can't find a way in at the entrance, do you want me to search in other areas?  And what's our food situation like?"

Checking on their food, the party found that they and their men had a week of supplies still left, which was barely enough for a return trip with foraging along the way.

"I'm afraid I have no more magical power to communicate with those inside than you do," Kel said to Dartis. "And I'm afraid I'm not used to this type of warfare." Kel indicated the swarming mass of the enemy army. "But I will do what I can, rest assured. And I'll start by going with the scouting party"

It seemed everyone was standing around looking for guidance and nothing was happening and so Silas sighed, stepped up, and began giving out orders.  "We need to know what's going on so Rix, scout for now.  Once we find out more then maybe you can make an attempt to gain entrance to the dwarven stronghold.  Smaller scouting groups will be less likely to be discovered so no more than one or two together."

He pointed to one veterans planning to scout.  "You.  Take several men with you and scout back the way we came.  We'll need a camp.  This location is a little close; I don't want their outriders to stumble over us.  Also look for potential ambush sites where we can lead their troops and...get to it.  I want you back here with news before the sun sets."

He stood looking at the gathered scouts.  "Keep low.  Don't take any unnecessary risks.  Return when you have some information to impart."  He raised one fist in salute.  "For Dorinthia!"

Although surprised at Silas' outburst, the camp quickly began to bustle with activity.  Rix prepared to go, checking his equipment before disappearing into the tall grass of the plains.

As the scouts got ready to leave, one young lad passed the abjurer and yelled in support, "For Dorinthia!"  The pitch was a little high, though, causing some of the party to stop and stare at the youngster suspiciously.

The youth blushed, clearly embarrassed from being noticed.  Before the lad could walk off, Alexander walked behind the youngster and removed his cap.  Long hair fell from the hat, and that's when the group realized the young man was actually a very young woman.

"Danica Swann!" Alexander said in surprise.  This was trouble.  Kyle Radnal was not going to be happy to find that his surrogate daughter had gone off with the militia forces to face the Imperials.

"Hi," said Danica hesitantly.  She looked down, and quickly up again, then bit her lip.  She quickly grabbed for her cap and put it back on.  "It's been a while..." She was smiling, and looked around nervously in case she was seen by one of Kyle's friends. But then she turned back to smile at her fellow adventurers.  

"Long time indeed," Alexander said as he shook her hand while hoping for her to have "matured" and avoid hugging him like the last time.  He then took the wand recovered from the goblin shaman and presented it to Silas. "This is bound to be useful in this situation, I'm not sure if it is still working, though."

"Alexander!" Danica squealed, and took his huge hand when it was offered. She felt like even more of a child as she reached up to take it, but enjoyed the warmth of his hand. As they shook, she felt stupid, and her lips twisted into an odd embarassed grimace of mock seriousness. 

"Danica?"  Silas grinned from behind Alexander as he took the wand, then laughed as he focused entirely on Danica, genuinely pleased to see the young woman who first welcomed him into the party.  "Since you left, I've moved beyond gathering sticks and watching fires.  I hope you've been well.  Rix should be around here somewhere..."  He looked around a bit but turned back shrugging.  "It's good to see you."

"Oh, dear, sweet Rix," Danica said impulsively, looking around as she rose to her tip-toes, in hopes of seeing him, but without luck.  "And you, Silas. You have come a long way indeed.  I'm still lugging a crossbow," she said smiling, as she lifted her weapon, as if she needed to offer proof. She was still blushing slightly. "To be honest, I feel a little out of place here," she added, looking about as she lowered the crossbow.

Silas shook his head.  "You shouldn't feel out of place.  Your experience with the Ruffians should serve you well here.  So," he motioned in the directions of the Tallione camp over the rise beyond, "do you have any suggestions concerning our situation?"

Seeing the reunion of old friends, Dartis allowed some time for pleasantries before approaching Silas and Danica.  "Well Silas, I take it our stowaway is known to you," said Dartis with a grin. "Welcome to our small band of fighters. I am Dartis Kalnian. I can only hope your being here is a testament your love of Dorinthia, as our mutual friend here Silas has."

Silas blushed and quickly directed the subject away from himself,  "Lord Dartis Kalnian, this is Danica Swann."

When Dartis introduced himself, Danica unknit her eyebrows and took his hand, too, "Yes. Hello. Um."  She tried again, retrieving her hand and self-counsciously wiping it on her dress, and then stopped when she realized how she must look like.  "My Lord. I'm Danica Swann." She said with more courage as she did a small courtsy.  "Let me serve you and Dorinthia as best I can."  Dartis welcomed her warmly into the party.

The group parted their ways as Silas and Danica spoke... Rix had already gone, and from the distance he had to cross, it would be up until a day until the party would see him again.  Unable to find forest that allowed them to get closer to the Imperials, Kel and Alexander cut through the dry vegetation, but their taller bodies were not able to blend into the tall grass in Rix's manner.  Still, they moved through the plains, their bodies crouched and moving swiftly, until they became to the watching Dorinthians two dark specks in the large field.

What Kel and Alexander experienced: 
It took a number of hours until the duo began to make out some of the Imperial numbers.  The Tallione force looked to be a mix of heavy and light infantry, significant cavalry, and some few archers.  Still, they needed to get closer and get a better look in order to make a better estimation of numbers and to check on where their logistical supplies were held.  They were still about a mile away from the center of the camp, and the grass could hide the two, but disappeared near the start of the mountain side.  The pickets of the Imperial formation was perched on a red, rocky and barren hill.  

"Kel, do we keep approaching and return at night? I see far better than them, and might see when they see not if the Huntress provides a clouded night."

The elf considered the army and then looked at Alexander "Yes I think your plan has merit but I don't think we should return to camp, I think we should just wait here. Night approaches anyway and in the hours that we wait we may observe something useful."


What Dartis experienced:
Dartis and some of the other men started picking up bundles of dried wood and stacking them at the tall grass in order to burn them later and start a fire.  They were nearly done when several of the woodsmen came back and reported two possible places to make camp.  One was on some large rocky hills inside the forest that could give a height and observation advantage to the defenders, but it was not near a water source and it was not quite autumn yet, making it fairly hot for those standing for long on the rocks.  The other one was near where the river the band had followed ended.  A small lake was there, shaped like a bowl and surrounded by large trees.  It was hard to observe an enemy coming and wasn't very defensible, but the group would have a water source and likely game to hunt.  Both were about four miles north of the group's current position, the lake straight north, and the hills northwest.

What Rix and Chalik experienced:
The situation was looking dim for the dwarven clan of Bermax.  The Imperials had blockaded the main gates of the underground kingdom for weeks now and it would soon lead to food rationing.  What was worse, the king had to feed a number of refugees from the remnants of Dorinth.  Some factions advocated giving the humans up to the Imperials.  But news of the heroism displayed of late from the remnants of the Dorinthians was brought to the dwarves by their delegation to the humans (which included Chalik) and the gnomes to the southwest had swayed the dwarves to help the Dorinthians.

It was still possible for the dwarves to avoid the Imperial blockade by use of secret, alternate entrances.  The problem was that small groups of Imperial horsemen had also made steady patrols, making movement outside difficult.  Because of Chalik's skill at stealth, he was asked to do reconaissance on the enemy lines.  As the dwarven rogue skirted the edge of the enemy lines, he was reminded of the danger of his actions when he saw a struggling, captured kobold tied against a Tallione rider's saddle.  As Chalik watched, he realized that the kobold was Rix, an adventurer whose exploits helped make the refugees to the west be seen as heroes.  If Rix was here, his companions could not be too far away.  Chalik's blood  was pumping hard with the realization that the humans were coming to the dwarves' aid, and he moved from behind boulder to boulder, using them for cover until he got to behind the enemy lines and overlooked where the mountains met the plains.  If Rix's allies were there, they would be hiding in the tall, dry grass of the plains.

Sure enough from Chalik's view through a hole in a boulder he hid behind, the dwarf saw two dark shapes move forward slightly to spy on the Imperials, then drop again to hide within the grass when horsemen were heard.  Behind the two adventurers a group of six horsemen rode hard towards the Imperial forces, slowing though as they approached the start of the mountains.  If they continued in their direction they would pass right over the two shapes Chalik had just observed...

Back to Kel and Alexander:
The duo agreed to move when it got dark, but they both noticed a small dwarf run from behind a boulder to one closer to you.  It seemed to be scanning the tall grass for something, and his eyes peered out from a cleft in the rock.  Kel and Alexander were close enough to where the plains met the mountain terrain to recognize him.  It was Chalik Bermax, someone who had travelled with the dwarven delegation to the Dorinthian refugee camp, and who was said to have spoken well of the Dorinthian exploits in the court of the dwarven king.  The half-orc and elf moved forward a few feet to get a better look at him, and perhaps get his attention.  He seemed to see the duo, but then his head disappeared from behind the boulder as the sound of hooves could be heard from behind.  Taking Chalik's reaction as a warning, the two men ducked back in the tall grass.  They couldn't see what was coming, but it sounded like a handful of riders, all moving close to the duo's position and towards the Imperial lines.

What Silas, Dartis, and Danica experienced:
Because of the low supplies, Dartis and Silas sent the men to the lake to camp, although Danica, Silas, and Dartis along with a handful of men went to check out the site with the rocky hills, in case they had to go somewhere more defensible and would have time to move their small force of men.  When they reached the hills, they saw that the hills were actually strangely-shaped piles of red rock surrounded by a large field of short grass.  The party's hundred men would have the advantage of high ground if placed here, although archers would quickly ruin their day since the position would be exposed.

The group discussed about possible avenues of defense while their three soldiers checked on a previously unnoticed cave near the base of the hill.  Suddenly all three men scrambled out of the tunnel, and the party mistakenly found their screams to sound somewhat bestial until Danica realized their yelling was being drowned out by two brown bears that burst from the entrance and seemed most unhappy about being disturbed.  Two of the men were armed with spears, and nervously tried to keep the beasts at bay with their weapons.  The third that was in the front and armed only with a short sword, made a break for it and tried to run behind the trio of adventurers instead of behind his closer companions, which was the wrong move.  One of the two bears broke away from the spear-wielding men and attempted to chase him down, and now both panicking soldier and enraged bear quickly barreled towards the heroes.

DM's Note: At this point Rix became an NPC, but the party regained Danica (human Sorcerer) as well as had Chalik (dwarven Fighter/Rogue) join.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 4, 2007)

What Danica, Silas, Dartis experienced:

Danica took a step to the right as she raised her crossbow to allow a path between her and Dartis to fire without hitting the running man. Pfft. She released the bolt into the bear, wounding it slightly while Silas quickly cast his extended _Mage Armor_.  Dartis wheeled his horse to the front of the group so the man could hide and fired a pair of arrows at close range at the bear.  "Stand firm men,"  called Dartis to the other two spearmen, "We'll eat well tonight."  Dartis' two arrows sped towards the creature, one grazing it slightly while the other round penetrated deep into the beast's arm.  In a rage, it took a swipe at the man running away from it, but missed.  The other two men weren't as lucky.  One of the spearmen had a gash opened in his shoulder by the bear's claw, and he fell in shock.  The other one screamed in panic, and missed his jab at the now bloodied bear in front of him.

"Aiiiaiiiaiii!"  Yelling and wildly waving his quarterstaff in large arcs over his head, Silas dashed forward to interpose himself in between the fleeing soldier and the nearest bear.  

Danica smiled in satisfaction as she realized that her first bolt connected, and though she had not yet begun to breathe again, she was proud of herself for holding her ground. This time, however, Danica missed her shot, though Silas' staff cracked the bear against the side of its head.  The beast looked to be in bad shape, and made a pitiful swipe at Silas that bounced off his magical armor.  Danica cursed herself for missing a point blank shot, but exhaled, inhaled, and fired a third bolt at the wounded creature. 

Meanwhile, the second bear cut down the second spearman, both claws slamming down on top of the poor man, and its jaws crunching down upon the man's neck with a sickly spray of blood.  The bear yelled in anger, however, as Dartis rode by the creature and plucked two arrows deep into its side as the nobleman tried to attract its attention away from his fallen men.

Silas twirled his staff once more, and connected solidly against the first bear's ribs, causing it to roar feebly.  The bear returned the attack, missing with the first swipe, but nearly lifting Silas off his feet with the next and causing blood to flow from the abjurer's chest.  As the huge beast opened its large maw to snap at the stunned abjurer, a crossbow bolt flew past Silas' head and buried itself deep through the roof of the bear's mouth.  It tumbled next to the wizard, flopped once with a mighty twitch, and lied still, dead.  Danica smiled at the shocked Silas, pleased with her critically successful shot.

Dartis fires twice more at the other bear, his first shot hitting hit once more, while the second shot went wide.  The bear charged the rider while his horse pranced nearly out of the way.  Nearly, except for the strong swipe that rocked Dartis from off his horse, causing him to fall painfully to the ground and his horse to dance away once more.  Although fairly wounded, the brown bear moves closer to finish Dartis off...  it was five feet from Dartis and 30 feet from Danica and Silas.

Silas stared at the sky, coughed, rolled over, and spit blood from having bitten his tongue.  Groaning, he warily looked at the bear lying next to him.  _Thank the gods I was magically protected or I'd be dead..._ "Thanks, Danica."  He flinched at the pain of his battered ribs.  "I think I owe you...  He trailed off as he heard the roar of the second bear engaging Dartis.  He turned to see the other bear towering over the nobleman and instinctively reached for his staff only to discover it lying some distance away.  He cursed, then quickly began chanting words power and pointing at the bear as a ray of blinding light began to form on his fingertips.

"Hee hee!" Danica smiled at Silas, her voice rising to a squeak on the second note of her giggle. She shrugged a shoulder as she moved to look where he gazed, "Just a sec."  She turned, looked at the other bear, aimed and fired. Pfft.  

Dartis may have landed with a painful thud, but rose quickly shrugging off the pain in his bleeding shoulder for the moment, taking in the new reality of his situation, Dartis drew his sword and struck at the bear.  It was Danica's bolt that flew first, her shot burying into the large bear before it could maul Dartis.  It let out a roar and stood up on its hind legs, as Dartis took the opportunity to get up and attack the creature.  Both Dartis and the bear hacked at one another simultaneously, a fountain of blood billowing forth from both individuals, causing the nobleman to fall to his knees and grasp his sliced open shoulder.  Silas cast his own spell, a beam of hot light coming forth and burning a hole into the bear just as it raised a paw to slap Dartis back down.  The beast didn't even have a chance to cry out, despite its jaw being contorted in agony.  Its guts were blown out as a hole was made through the bear, and it too flopped to its side and died.

The three party members were victorious, the only sound now heard being that of their own breath, the frightened grunts of a fellow swordman and horse, and the dying moans of the surviving spearman who lay on the ground and bled his life away.

Danica felt like collapsing to the ground herself, her knees buckling from the excitement. But she stayed on her feet, and looked at her companions.  "Who's hurt?  Is there anything I can do?"  She lowered her crossbow and started moving to see if Dartis was alright. "Can I help you, my Lord?"

Silas hurried to the dying spearman murmuring, "Hold on, hold on," all the way.  He did his best to bandage the man's wounds and make him comfortable and to give him company.  Although it was too late to save the spearman that was mauled by the bear, Silas was able to stabilize the second one. He was in bad shape, but Silas was able to rip apart some of his cleaner pieces of his tunic in order to create make-shift bandages. Dartis ignored his own pain, however Danica had to help him maintain his balance at one point.

The man the party saved regained his brave once again and peered inside the cave that the bears erupted from and yelled back, *"Phew! We should have smelled those beasties before we saw them. Their cave stinks like hell."* He came back and asked, *"Poor Jarel. How do we bring him back to camp? And what do we do about Fred,"* was the man's next question as he jerked a finger at the nearby corpse. After all the death that the Dorinthians had seen in the last decades, it was beginning to cause some of the party's fellow men to become somewhat immune to the sight of dead bodies.

Silas looked worriedly at Dartis.  "Lord Kalnian, are you able to ride?  We need Kel here.  And now that the bears have been killed I think this place would be preferable to the lake side for our camp."

Danica took the time to ask the man about his friend, Fred, and about getting his body back to his family.  The man answered with, *"Fred there didn't have no one waiting for him.  He was married back when he was living in Silver Springs a few years back, but then that cholera incident struck and well..."*  He gave a sad shrug which said the rest.  Then Danica checked the cave to see if it was a decent place for a burial, but the sorceress could smell the stink of rotten meat and animal musk.  The unpleasant smell increased as Danica followed the tunnel and entered a small chamber with a raised, flat rock in the center of the room.  Two passages were on either side of her from this location, one going east and the other west, although she decided she didn't have the time to continue exploring on her own.  She did find a velvet bag that stuck out amongst some old bones and debris in one corner of the chamber, however, though she prodded it and made sure it wasn't something's home before picking it up.  The sorceress came back out to find Dartis eager to return to camp, the dead man tied behind him on the saddle, while Silas made a make-shift litter to carry the second gravely injured man.  She wondered momentarily if she could meaningfully contribute. Still, she told the others about the cave, and its forking paths, and that it could provide an easily defensible base if something could be done about the stench.

When the three party members returned to the camp there was of course a moment of sorrow for Fred.  Jarel was watched over and brought to the edge of the water, where his wounds could be cleaned and rebound.  Otherwise, there came some other disturbing news... the other party members had not yet returned and it was beginning to grow dark.

Silas found one of the scouts that brought them the information about the rocky area.  "Take some men back to the stony place.  We killed two bears and they need to be cleaned and dressed."  Dismissing the man, Silas paced a bit until the ache of his ribs encouraged him to sit and rest a bit.  After catching his breath and stretching for a bit he sought out Dartis and Danica, who he found inspecting the camp, the nobleman from his horse, Swift, while Danica walked beside him.  "Some of our scouts haven't returned yet.  Alexander and Kel among them.  And I haven't seen Rix around either."  He shrugged, not certain of what else to say about the matter though he was still worried.  He looked questioningly at Danica.  "You said the bear cave continued back some ways?  I'd like to check them out on the morrow.  And I would like to consider moving the camp to the rocky place, especially if there is a sizable cave there.  This place here," he motioned with one hand to the surrounding area, "is pleasant though hardly defensable.  With a little work the other location could be made even more defensable.  Unless you plan for us to keep moving, Lord Kalnian?"

Dartis looked at Silas from his horse. He hadn't the strength to get down and feared he wouldn't get back up.  "Let us see what our scouts say. I have great confidence in the skill of Alexander, Kel, and even Rix to stay hidden to deal with any problems. But I agree that we do need to fully explore that cave. If extensive enough it will provide a good defensive position. Hopefully we will be attacking though, not hiding in a hole, cornered."

DM's note: The chamber with the flat rock was actually an ancient pre-Dorin burial chamber (the flat rock actually being an old, now moss-covered lid), and the rest of the cave complex held other rooms.  However, with the dire straits that the second part of the group had found themselves in, these were never returned to by the party.

Danica looked at Dartis, and was starting to feel a little self-conscious.  She reached to pull her hair down over her face, but then remembered that she had cut her hair, to effect a disguise that everyone seemed to have been pretending was still valid, but she knew now she had not really fooled much of anyone. I wonder if they suspect about my magical powers, too... she asked herself.  As far as Danica knew, she has not used magic in front of anyone yet, and no one had accused her of sorcery.  Not "accused", she reminded herself for the third time that day.  But if anyone suspected, they hadn't yet spoken to her about it.  She was tempted with the bears, of course. She was tempted all the time. Magic made everything so easy. But she knew that eventually she was going to do something that would show to everyone what she was. And that made her anxious.

But here were her comrades, and no one was expecting her to say anything, and so she smiled at the realization and skipped a bit while Silas and Dartis walked in front of her deep in conversation of strategy and tactics, knowing that she would be eating bear tonight and not at all worried about her other companions, especially the wily Rix.  

That quickly changed when she saw a dwarf covered in blood walking towards the party from whence Alexander, Kel, and Rix went. He seemed exhausted, yet excited.  Danica gave a shout to her companions, surprised that such a weakened dwarf could get past their sentries.  Dartis moved off of his horse and stood erect in order to welcome the dwarf over and see if he had any news of his companions, although it took him a great effort to do so because of his wounds.

DM's Note: The dwarf was Chalik, and he had dire news of Alexander, Kel and Rix as described below.



What Kel, Chalik, and Alexander experienced:

Kel crouched warily in the long grasses, every nerve singing with tension, as his hand rested lightly on the hilt of his long sword.  Seeing the elf go for his blade, Chalik cursed under his breath.  _These Dorinthians are insane_, he thought.  _I kind of like them._  He moved as quietly as possible, trying to reach the two skulking forms in the grass.  _Now if I can just make sure that's who I'm seeing, and keep them from killing me, maybe we can free the kobold and get out of here._

Chalik left his hidden position in an attempt to scramble down towards another boulder near the high grass of the plains, but then heard a yell from the cavalry, and knew instantly that he had been spotted in the brightness of the day.  The horsemen were still distant, but began to close the gap fast.  They quickly just passed the two Dorinthians, and approached within sixty feet of the dwarf.

Cursing himself for an amateur, Chalik dashed off to the side, trying to find some cover to prevent the riders from simply trampling over him while not leading them toward the Dorinthians.  "Well Alex, we can't let Chalik take them all by himself. Let's go," Kel said as he made his way as cautiously as he could and as quickly as he could towards the dwarf and the soldiers.

The horsemen stopped in front of Chalik with weapons ready, but then one of them gives a shout as he saw Kel and Alexander crouching low and heading towards their rear from the tall blades of grass.  Kel and Alexander were now 30 feet from the horsemen, which were in a semicircle and only a few feet from Chalik.

Despite their numbers, the captain of the cavalry licked his lips nervously at the audacity displayed by elf, half-orc, and dwarf, and so lifted his weapon high above his head and yelled with as much dignity as he could muster, *"You three!  Surrender and drop your weapons in the name of the Emperor, or else meet steel!"*

"And I suggest you ride back to your flea ridden misbegotten bastard of a master before you meet your death," Kel said cooly as he stood from his crouch and tested the balance of his longsword with his right hand.  "The Huntress knows this is a lonely place to die," the elf growled with a sweep of his hand, his eyes locked on the leader of the soldiers and his left hand grasping the holy symbol of his Goddess.

Chalik stopped and surveyed the situation for a moment before adding slyly, "You never know what might come out of the grass next..."

The leader of the cavalry stiffened slightly at the words of Kel and Chalik before letting out the his own, *"Take them down, but take them alive if you can."*  His men moved to attack, four kicking the flanks of their mounts to charge Kel and Alexander from horseback, while the cavalry leader and another rider wheeled around and raised the flat of their blades over Chalik's head.

Grinding his teeth, Chalik drew his blade and slid to his right, trying to ward off the horsemen.  Chalik moved first, swinging his rapier at the rider closest to him.  His opponent moved too arrogantly close to the talented dwarf, who stabbed into the human's raised armpit and buried his blade deep enough to pierce the man's heart.  With a shudder, the Imperial cavalryman collapsed coughing blood.  The second man (the leader) rode at the dwarf, but barely missed with his own strike, his blade bouncing off Chalik's masterwork leather.

Kel and Alexander also moved before their opponents, with Kel missing both the nearest horse and rider with his deadly longsword.  Alexander had more luck with his scimitar, slicing off the arm of the rider nearest to him.  The wounded man screamed as his wound bled profusely, before he too collapsed in a pool of blood.  The remaining riders conducted their reprisals, however.  Although Alexander remained unscathed from the remaining rider that moved against him, Kel was beset by two other cavalrymen who flanked the elf.  The first missed, but the second was able to move behind Kel and bury his sword deep into the elf's shoulder, elliciting him to cry out in Silvan.

Turning to his remaining foe, Chalik said calmly, "You should have left when you had the chance.  I'll still let you go if you dismount and throw down your weapons."  Chalik warned his opponent to surrender and held back, allowing for the man to give up if he wished.  Instead the Imperial moved his horse a step backward and blew a horn he took from his belt. A long wail echoed off the walls of the mountain, and heads from the far off Imperial camp began to turn and notice the battle at the base of the hill. Chalik moved forward and attacked, his sword missing once at the first attack of opportunity, but then piercing into the enemy at the next strike. The man's armor took most of the blow, although a small trickle of blood appeared on his forearm. *"Arrh... damn wicked dwarves...to hell with quarter..."*

Kel attacked next, and his own blow was true, slicing deeply into the side of a nearby rider. The Imperial tried to gallop away, but only made it a few strides before it was obvious that he would die on his mount. Alexander also attacked, his scimitar missing, but his now dual-weldt punch dagger punctured the lung of a soldier about to cleave at the half-orc. The man gave a grunt of surprise, shuddered, and nearly collapsed on Alexander. Another rider cursed loudly and swung at Kel, but missed badly.

Chalik growled after seeing the far off Imperials take notice of the battle, "That's what I get for trying to be nice."  He lunged forward at the horseman, hoping to eliminate him quickly so he and the Dorinthians could flee.

The two cavalrymen moved first, with the leader galloping away and yelling to his companion to follow him in retreat.  Kel attempted to strike one of the opponents, but missed. Chalik struck the leader in the calf, causing another thin wound to appear.  The cavalry leader recovered, however, and was able to continue his flight.  

About half a mile away, the shape of a company of fifty men was being formed above the heroes, on the mountain.  They stared in the direction of the three demi-humans as they quickly donned armor and arms.  It looked as if they planned to march towards the trio soon.  Unfortunately, all but one of the horses of the men the party had killed had fled.

Chalik turned to the others.  "Is either of you hurt?  Can you run?  Because I think that's the best move here."  The other two quickly agreed.  Chalik, Alexander, and Kel were able to hide in the tall grass as the company donned its various armor and arms and moved to intercept them. Because they were trying to hide, the trio ended up moving much slower than the force that was pursuing. The company had too many people to fight against, and were almost as difficult to hide against. Alexander and Kel were caught, but Chalik ended up sneaking past the patrol. He came up to the forest near the mountain kingdom of the dwarves and immediately noticed the trails of the Dorinthian protective patrols. He assumed the tracks were from Dorinthians, and he found it easy to avoid their untrained sentries and enter the encampment of human militia nearby a lake inside the forest. A familiar group of humans was visible, consisting of Dartis, Silas, and Danica. The dwarf approached, reasoning that they would probably want to know about the fate of their companions as well as the company of Imperials that were now beginning to move in order to investigate the woodlands.

DM's update: Kel and Alexander went into the NPC void at this time, so I had them and the now-NPC Rix be the ones captured by Imperial forces while allowing Chalik to escape.  Still, Kel and Alexander could have avoided this fate if either them (when PCs) or Chalik had made some different decisions.  If Chalik had not tried to run across a barren hill-side towards Kel and Alexander during the middle of the day he could have avoided being seen.  Also, the party was not able to cut down all the Imperial scouts and allowed them to alert the larger forces.  The Imperials were aroused to a possible threat outside of the besieged dwarven mountain kingdom and went to investigate.  The party began to realize that their meager force of 100 untrained men were too inexperienced to face off against a thousand Imperial soldiers, as Chalik was easily able to slip past their guard.  Things go downhill from here...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 9, 2007)

Having trouble updating this thread.  I think the message is too long, so I'll try splitting...

Chalik hurried up to the humans as quickly as he could.  "I have bad news," he announced without preamble.  "Three of your 
companions have been captured by an Imperial force that has moved into the woodland."

Danica rushed up to Chalik and was stopped in her tracks by the news. "Gracious!" she exclaimed as she took him by the hand and led him to Dartis.  

_Is the blood his, or...._, she stopped the thought and hoped Rix and her other companions were alright. 

"Do you need to wash up? Which friends? Are you alright? I'm Danica Swann can I help you? How close are the Imperial troops?" The flurry of questions 
was, she was sure, incomprehensible.  As she led the dwarf, guiding him, she breathed deep and tried to stay quiet.[/QUOTE]

Dartis swore.  "How many are out there, can we intercept the captors? When will they be here?" asked Dartis peppering the dwarf with questions as he 
simultaneously signalled the camp to pack up, to get ready to move to the cave.  "Can you make it back to the mountain?"

Chalik was briefly nonplussed by the sudden attention but finally responded, "I believe there were about 50 troops.  Your friends and I fought a few of them but there were too many and we were overrun."  He then described the party members who were taken, not trusting his memory of their names, while gratefully accepting a drink of water and a chance to clean up.  He looked grimly at Danica.  "I'm sorry I wasn't able to do more.  I'll do whatever I can to help you rescue them."

Silas frowned.  "Infantry or horse?  Are they coming this way?  How much time do you think we have?"  He stared intently at the dwarf then started as if he just remembered something forgotten.  "My apologies, good dwarf, my name is Silas Eyrstan."

Chalik nodded at Silas' introduction and replied, "Chalik Bermax, at your service."  He then answered the questions tersely but accurately.  "We should have this conversation with whoever's in charge here," he concluded.  "The Imperials will likely be here tomorrow."

Silas supressed a smile.  He motioned towards Dartis.  "Chalik Bermax, this is Lord Dartis Kalnian, Commander of this unit of Dorinthian forces."

Chalik was obviously taken aback for a moment, then bowed deeply and said, "My Lord, I wish I had better news for you."  He hesitated for a moment before continuing, obviously very uncomfortable.  "Though I've not earned it, I would ask a boon of you.  If you are planning to try to rescue the captives, 
please let me guide your people.  I crave the opportunity to redress my failure."

As the party discussed their next move, one of the militia that was on guard-duty barrelled in and interrupted their conversation.  His chest was heaving and sweat poured over 
his light coat.  After a moment he gave a weak salute and said, "Horsemen... they spotted us, sirs.  Came right up to our position, they did, then rode off before 
we could say spit.  I think they know where we are now..."

Dartis swore again, then offered a quick apology to Danica.  "Alright, back to the cave!" be bellowed. "Silas, Danica each of you take 
half the men and head towards the cave, take separate routes to slow down pursuit. Danica take the northern path, Silas the southern. Put archers on the hill above and spearmen in the mouth of the cave. Put a few volunteers back about 100 feet in that dense grove of trees. We'll try to pin them if we can.

"Chalik, I wish I could grant you the boon, but right now I would ask that you accompany my men to a safer location. Hopefully we can beat back the first assault and try again. 
I will stay here and give the leaders a few arrows to slow them down. Now move," Dartis bellowed out his orders quickly directing the direction for travel with the tip of his sword.

Silas grabbed a couple of the veterens that he had become acquainted with and sent them to preparing the men to leave as quickly as possible.  After he saw the men begin scrambling in their preparations to move he returned to Dartis.  "They may have archers of their own, Lord Kalnian.  I can aid you a bit in that, if you'll allow it.  I can give you some small protection against their arrow fire, at least for a short time.  It won't protect your horse and it won't protect you from their other weapons so that will still be a danger but I would rest easier if you would allow me to cast a protective ward over you."  So saying, he cast _protection from arrows_ on the noble horseman.

Silas tried to get Chalik's attention next.  "[Dwarven]Stone-Brother[/Dwarven], do you know of the cave near here?"  Chalik replied that he did not, and wished he was more of a help as he followed the abjurer.

Danica Swann had never been told to lead others before.  As Dartis' words sunk in she bowed slightly, and said "Yes, my Lord."  She saw that Silas 
was taking care of the dwarf and some of the stronger fighters.  She cast her eyes around the camp and tried to rally those who were nearby. She would ensure that none were 
forgotten.

"All of you, listen," she implored, trying to raise her voice above the mounting confusion. "We are moving out. All those on the 
east side of the camp will come with me." Here she made a sweeping gesture with one hand, as if to bisect the group. "The rest will follow Silas. 

Grab your things, we're leaving right away."  Had she sounded confident enough?  She hoped so.  

She had her meagre gear with her, of course, but she took a moment to grab the piece of leather from her belt pouch. She ran it down either side of her face, and then 

horizontally across her chest. "Keep me safe like steel," she whispered to herself. She then replaced the leather thong, once she felt her _mage 
armor_ spell take effect. 

She stood by the access to the north road as others gathered to follow her. "Morrison! Keeling!  Come on you two!" she called to two stragglers she could identify.

When Danica finally had a chance during her quick march, she reached into the velvet bag and attempted to prod the insides of it with an unlit torch. As she did so, she was 
surprised to see that the torch began to disappear further into the bag than she expected. Removing the torch, she placed her hand in the bag and discovered that she could 
easily put her entire arm into the thing. She also thought she felt a couple of small objects inside as she dug around.  She believed that she had just found herself a _bag 
of holding_.

As the news of the approaching Imperials reached the ears of the men, a sense of panic could be felt rippling through the irregulars.  Some began to pack their bedrolls and 
other gear unto the few horses and onto their backs while others gathered their weapons and wandered the camp aimlessly.  A few of the men that had experience attempted to mold a semblance of order, but it was the young voice of Danica that finally brought the would-be soldiers into an organized force.  Within the space of ten minutes, two columns 
were following the trails the men had made days before along the river, only to break off from their paths later on in order to reach the rock formation with the bear cave.

Dartis stayed behind with two dozen of the healthier, swifter men, creating a vanguard that saw to the protection of the men and took to the wilderness between the two columns 
and slightly behind.  They were left unharried, although a force of a dozen horsemen appeared to watch and follow them from a distance.  Dartis' horse, Swift, danced 
majestically around his irregulars, as the young noble raised his bow at the Imperials in defiance.

The entire force reached the rock outcropping without incident, and the third of the Dorinthian forces that brought bows and arrows took positions on the highest portions.  
Another twenty men hid themselves in the woods, waiting for the Imperials to come.  Around fifty men are left over, and they positioned themselves at the lower portion of the 
rock formation and the green field immediately around.

It took some time... a frustrating and tense amount of time- but finally the ordered military march of the Imperials could be heard east of the party.  From the top of the rock 
outcropping, some of their bobbing helmets could be seen through the trees nearby, and the party members saw the group stop about a third of a mile away.  From the top of the 
rock outcropping, the party also saw a second group of Tallione cavalry approaching from the western side.  This was a larger force, about a couple of dozen in size, but it was 
hard to count through the trees.

From this second force a rider galloped forward, and the Dorinthian men knocked and readied their arrows in his direction.  He burst forth into the edge of the clearing, 
watching the Dorinthians with disdain.  He pulled his horse back so that it would halt and shouted loudly, "I would have words with your commander!"

Dartis shouted back from a pile of rocks, "Have you come to parlay?"

The man boldly rode forward to come within 50 feet of the Dorinthian archers.  He removed his helmet and stared upwards at Dartis and the party.  "I don't come to 
parlay, but to offer an opportunity to parlay with my captain, Commander Fralius Sassarius.  He wishes to meet you away from our two forces.  He wishes to request your terms 
for agreeing to the parlay.  I am also to add, that a refusal to parlay will be considered to be a signal for hostilities where we will then meet you on this field."

Chalik sneered at the offer of Parlay but held his tongue.

"I will meet Commander Sassarius. There is a rock outcropping a league east of here. I will meet him there, and he may bring one assistant" replied Dartis.

"It is decided, then.  He will meet you with one of your assistants.  Both sides may also bring two guards each, which will be expected to stand away and out of 
earshot.  My commander will meet you soon," the man said and stiffly turned his horse, as if disappointed that talk would precede violence.

Dartis turned to his companions and chose Silas as his assistant, and Chalik and Danica as his guards.

Chalik bowed his head humbly.  "Thank you my lord," he said simply.

Silas seemed a little nervous but nodded his head in acceptance of this honor.  He seemed unusually quiet as he prepared himself for the meeting.  Finally, he presented himself 
to Dartis.  "I am ready, Lord Kalnian."

Danica was the first to arrive at the rock, and she withdrew her torch in order to lead the group she had led into the shadow of the mouth of the cave she had recently visited. 
With a confidence unexpected by one with so few years (or in someone of her frail size, some would say) she posted guards and indicated defensible positions for archers. She 
re-entered the cave and placed her pack close to where she had found the mysterious velvet bag not very long ago, but did not let people linger. She took two of her group, and 
led them down deeper into the cave, to where it forked.

"I'd like you two to stand guard here.  Spread yourselves out, but it appears these caves go deep, and we've not had a chance to check them out.  I'm 
suspicious that all of this smell is not due to the bears we fought earlier." Confident that they have their innstructions, and that they will be able to relay a 
message in case something appears -- "Letting us know of the danger is of top concern" she had stressed -- she left them with the torch if they 
needed it, with the intention of checking on them regularly.

DM's Note: This was a smart move, since they didn't need another bear or something worse coming out of that cave when they had Imperials to worry about.  Lucky for them, the dangers still lingering in the cave were not the kind to be so proactive.  The cave's secrets never were fully explored.

As she emerged from the cave, she was told that Lord Dartis had requested her to be on his guard detail at the parlay. She flushed, and started biting a fingernail. Nevertheless, she excused herself, checked the time to see if she needed to recast her _mage armor_ and inspected her crossbow. 

She tried to look neat, or presentable, or intimidating, or some combination of the three.  "For Dornithia," she said to herself, standing up and 
bracing to journey with Lord Dartis and his entourage.

The party arrived at the meeting place for the parlay, while both armies watched each other from a distance.  The four party members were not harrassed by any enemy besides the occasional misquito.  It was a bit of a walk, maybe three miles away.  Standing already at the outcropping when they arrived were four Imperials, two in legionnaire armor, one 
in an officer's armor and plumed helmet, and the fourth a stooped, wizened man in black robes and red sash.  As the party approched, the two legionnaires moved back to give 
their commanders privacy, while Chalik and Danica also stood away.  Dartis and Silas walked forward to meet them.

*"I am Commander Sassarius, leader of the Imperials here.  This is Rufus Nefius, my advisor appointed by the Emperor.  We are chasing a dwarven outlaw that 
killed a number of my men, and have no quarrel with you.  No quarrel, unless you are Dorinthians, such as the three men we've just captured.  If you are not men of Dorinth, who are you?  And if you are men of Dorinth, how is it that you've survived?"*  He asked his questions in a demanding tone, his back straight, and his hand on the pommel 
of the short blade that rested on his hip.  As he mentioned the dwarven outlaw, he nodded pointedly towards Chalik.  Despite the distance, Danica and Chalik could hear the 
conversation clearly as a slight wind carried his strong voice.

The wizened, sickly looking man called Rufus Nefius was wearing the serpent necklace of a priest of Oberius, the Cassus-Tallione god of Obedience. Those of Oberius worship evil, law, strength, and trickery. Still, by the components at his belt, the heroes guessed he was more an arcane spellcaster than priest.

At the Imperial's words, Chalik pursed his lips but didn't intervene.  Instead he muttered quietly so that only Danica could hear, "This just keeps getting 
better and better."

Danica smiled, but said nothing. The only act of communication was that her left eyebrow arching on her forehead.  She felt the rat she carried in her pocket shift in its nest. 

Silas, of course, deferred to Dartis and remained silent. However, the wizard made him uneasy and the fact that the man wore the religious regalia of Oberius...well, it 
reinforced his niggling suspicion that the Tallione had treachery in mind.

Dartis met the commander's gaze with that cool arrogance that only a noble has, merged with the confidence of a trained soldier. In a clear voice he called out:
"Well met Commander Sassarius. I am Duke Dartis Kalnian, this is my advisor Silas Eyrstan. I know of no dwarven outlaws in these parts, and I would gladly turn 
any over to you should I find one. In fact I would help you search these hills for them if you would accept my aid. But I doubt you would for though I have never met you, you 
claim to have a quarrel with me. For indeed I am a Dorinthian. As for how I have survived well that is a long tale better suited over a tankard and table, rather than dirt and 
grass. But come, you say you are having problems with outlaw dwarves? Surely the stout dwarves of the Dunkel mountains have not sunk to mere brigandry. Or have we stumbled upon some other quarrel of yours? And if that is the case, you seem to accrue quarrels at a rapid pace. But come, why do you have a quarrel with me?  For being a Dorinthian? For being a soldier? For being here? Haven't you heard Commander, Dorinthia is no more, nor are we in lands once claimed by Dorinthia. We seek a new life, far from the strife of the old. Without enemies, old or new."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 9, 2007)

Sassarius' eyes grew wide for a moment, as Dartis' words were unexpected.  He gave a regretful shake of his head and said, meaningfully, *"I've come to expect 
lies from Dorinthians, and here one speaks honestly, and admits proudly of his heritage.  Well said, although it changes nothing.  In fact, your honesty may make things worse for you.  Tell me, Duke Kalnian, what you are a duke of?  If Dorinthia is no more why do you use the royal title?  In your hearts you remember what it is to be a sovereign people, and you will never forgive the injustice of being brought down.  No decent people would.  If we let you go, how long until your people insist on even the smallest of revenge for ancient slights?  Would it be wise to allow even a small danger threaten my own citizens as we occupy your lands?  And you never outright admitted that the dwarf beside you is not the one that killed a few of my soldiers, with help from a few other Dorinthian spies.  No... the only course now is to ask you to submit to the empire now or prepare to defend..."*

"Commander Sassarius, if I may make a suggestion," Rufus Nefius interjected with a thin smile under bloodshot eyes.  "Our seige of the dwarves 
isn't going as smooth as some of us would prefer.  Perhaps we can make a deal that would be beneficial to all parties.  If I may ask, what are your intentions towards the 
Dorinthians being held by the dwarves, Duke Kalnion?"

Sassarius stiffened his stance slightly.  It was almost as if he would rather had the party and their men killed then to have them involved in Nefius' machinations...yet he 
said nothing.

Dartis listened carefully to the two Imperials and addressed the Commander first:

"Indeed, perhaps you have experianced lies from Dorinthians, but I have from Imperials, so rather than assume all Dorinthian's lie, perhaps you should judge 
every man by his own honor. As for my title, well I inherited that from you. When my father was killed by Imperial troops, his title reverted to me. As for how I still claim 
it, well I did not say 'Duke Kalnian of Dorinthia' did I? But when your father passes away, will you renounce the name Sassarius? I thought not. Just as you will still claim 
your heritage and name as your forefather's pass on, so shall I claim my heritage, name and title, whether or not that title is attached to any land that I can claim. I was born unto the title and by the gods, I can claim it until I die and so I shall. And whether it does my weal or woe, I shall claim my heritage proudly and without hesitation or reservation."  

"As to the future of my people. Perhaps the Dorinthian are different than the Imperials. Perhaps an Imperial mouse would seek vengance against the lion that 
steps on it's tail. But a Dorinthian mouse seeks land where there are no lions rather than spend a fruitless life pursuing an enemy beyond him."

"But, perhaps Counselor Nefius may have the right approach to the situation. It would seem that the lion has too many deer to guard. These lands here were not a part of Dorinthia. Does the Tallione Empire truly seek to control every land, this year? Should they not take the time to digest the bite they have taken these past 40 years? 
As to Counselor Nefius's question, the Dorinthians sheltered within are the remants of a few scattered villages. Inside are craftsmen and farmers, not warriors. Surely, Commander Sassarius, within the Imperial heart, within _your_ heart, dwells mercy for fallen foes. Mercy that will not, can not be repaid by vengance."

Danica's heart rose with Dorinthian pride at Lord Dartis' words.  Her sharp gaze scanned the surrounding area, watching for hidden Imperials as the negotiations continued to be 
tense.

Nefius clapped in glee, "Well said, Lord Kalnian, well said.  I can see that our two sides may come to an agreement after all.  You see, it wasn't just by accident 
that our Imperial forces came upon the dwarven lands.  There is something that our Emperor needs.  Something deep inside the sealed section of the dwarven kingdom.  Although the crypts were made by dwarves, beyond the seal lay ancient catacombs made by hands not dwarf, nor gnome, nor man.  It's a shield.  Such a simple thing really, that shield, although crafted onto its surface is the face of a young king bearing a crown on his head.  I saw it once while I was scrying and meditating, and just by chance my mind's eye 
fell upon it.  A brilliantly crafted..."

Commander Sassarius interjected angrily at this.  *"What in Hades are you talking about, Nefius?  We are here to finish the conquest of Dorinthia."*
"Commander Sassarius," Nefius started with a sigh, "Please don't interrupt me again.  You forget yourself.  As much as capturing the Dorinthian 
forces would please me to no end, we have more important matters to attend to.  Such as finding this shield, the real reason I agreed to your silly plan of attacking the 
dwarves, since I need to spell it out for you.  It's discoverer would be awarded greatly by the Emperor.  And I mean to have it and deliver it to him personally.  Such an 
artifact of beauty would be a great prize indeed.  Greater than the ragged remnants of a conquered people.  Dorinthia is finished, Commander.  Seek your glory elsewhere, better 
it not be conducted against your father's bretheren anyway." At the last comment, Commander Sassarius glared at Nefius with a look of utter hate, which was promptly 
ignored as the scrawny man turned back to the party members.  "So what do you say?  You enter the dwarven caves, convince them to allow you inside the sealed off 
sections of their catacombs, and return with the shield.  And then we will leave, and allow you to reunite with your men.  We are a gentle Empire, after all." 

DM's Note: As a twist, Commander Sassarius has a Dorinthian parent although he considers himself a loyal member of the Tallione Empire.  He is an honest warrior, but somewhat gullible, which makes the up and coming commander at a disadvantage in the fragmented and corrupt Tallione court.

Chalik remembered the following:
[sblock]
The dwarf remembered the tales of the wall with the steel seal deep inside the dwarven burial chambers.  Legend has it that a great subterranean enemy burst in large numbers 
from out of a hole the dwarves had inadvertantly dug.  Many dwarves fell during that almost forgotten time, and it wasn't until nearby humans came to the dwarves' aid that the 
battle turned in their favor.  Unfortunately, the human king was killed during the battle, and it was said that he was buried with his shield in a hidden chamber that the 
dwarves had found.  Chalik felt it was a good thing he had paid attention to the local history...
[/sblock]

Dartis raised an eyebrow at Nefius's treatment of Sassarius, especially at the invocation of his heritage. _Oh ho, now we see who hold the leash_ thought Dartis.

"Indeed,"  replied Dartis. "A heady prize and grand offer indeed. A mere shield in exchange for all that. Still there would be an issue of safeguards. As Commander Sassarius has so blunty put it, lies have often been put forth on both sides of the battle. What assurances could you give me that my men would be left in peace, and that should I succeed that you would indeed hold to your word and leave, prize in hand. We seem to be at a bit of a stand off, Counselor Nefius. I require you to leave, yet you require me to achieve your end. At least if you want to present the shield to the Emperor and not your children. Now how would you begin to approach this issue? I would think that the releasing of captives would be a good first gesture of good will, a sure sign that you intend to negotiate in good faith. Certainly the act of a gentle Empire after all. But that would but lay the foundations for trust upon which we can build an agreement. For I would certainly not want news of the shield and its' value to circulate among the Imperial army, I would want to assure you that the shield is placed into your capable and deserving hands and no other. But how shall I deliver the shield unto you? Shall I march down, alone upon the plains surrounded by a full division of the Imperial Army? No that will not work. Perhaps Commander Sassarius and you could stay with a small contingent while the rest are sent back to deal with the real and everpresent dangers that threaten the Tallione Empire on it's newly acquired eastern flank. Now how shall we proceed?"

Nefius cocked his head to the side, and leaned on his darkwood staff as he listened with amusement to Dartis' demands.  After the nobleman was done speaking he said, 
"Bravo, my young man.  If you were bargaining from a position of strength, I would definitely be swayed.  However, as it stands now, let me give you my own offer.  
Do as we say, otherwise I will be forced to execute one of your three companions we have recently captured; a death each day until you comply.  I think I'll start with the elf, 
since he's a bit too high-and-mighty for my tastes.  If you do agree to our terms, we will allow your men safe passage to enter the dwarven kingdom and pull our army away for a 
short time so you may safely do so and join your people inside.  I may even release the elf in your care as a sign of good faith.  Return with the shield, and our main purpose is complete, and we will release your other two companions and leave this place.  What do you think of our terms?"

Chalik gnashed his teeth in silent frustration.  He growled to Danica, "That shield lies in the tomb of a true hero, though no Dwarf.  I'll not see it desecrated for the amusement of these dogs or their master!"

"Better to die here and take some of them with me," he finished grimly, hand resting on his blade.

Silas listened intently but his mind was aswirl. _For what reason do they want this shield? The fact that they want it so desperately is telling but...why?_ His thoughts continued to spiral in that vein until one thought in particular crystallized: The Tallione want the shield and the shield itself may give the clue as to the why.

Danica listened to the speeches, but, to be frank, she did not follow their full import. This was all a whirlwind for her, and she had been caught up in a political intrigue that in no way resembled her life from six months previous. Nor her life from last week, for that matter. 

But she had been given a job.  Her scan of the surrounding area had detected nothing, it seemed, and Dartis and the Imperials were speaking with words that commanded such 
attention...   And all for a shield. _Surely our goal should be to get the shield, and put it somewhere the Emperor does not know about. And that will buy time for our captured comrades._

She had another thought.  She started to speak out, "...", but then hesitated, remembering her place.[/QUOTE]

"Counsellor Nefius, what is weakness, but strength not yet realized." countered Dartis. "As for doing as you say, as you demand, well if you were interested in executing your prisoners, you would have done so, and I know that you have no compunctions about doing so. But what if that should fail to sway me? Shall you be left with three corpses and no closer to your goal? As for your terms, they are not entirely unfair, yet you have still failed to provide the crucial component, that which I am sure Commander Sassarius would no doubt take umbrage with. You have failed to address by what means or measures we can believe that you will hold to these promises. What besides your word, of which you have still not given, shall be your pledge that the terms you have stated shall be adhered to?"

Nefius grimaced at Dartis' offer, but Commander Sassarius gave him a hard look and stepped forward, offering his hand to the Dorinthians.  *"We give our word, this I swear.  And perhaps we can offer to release this elven prisoner.  His name is Kel, and he's been a gentleman while under our care.  I'll need the afternoon to move our men away from the gates so that you can enter by the evening."*

"With the release of Kel as a token and gesture of the integrity and sincerity of your pledge, I will accept your offer, Commander Sassarius. I shall hold you 
to your word as a man, as a military man."  replied Dartis taking the proferred hand and meeting the Tallione's gaze.

Danica held her breath, as she marvelled at the interaction between these two leaders. Her nose twitched slightly, but she felt she may almost relax. Soon these men would be 
gone. 

As Danica looked at the Imperial commander and Dartis, she realized that their similarity of appearance was greater than just fellow soldiers.  Commander Sassarius had a face like Dartis' as well,  In fact, the Imperial looked much more a Dorinthian than a Tallione. Her thoughts were interrupted as the two sides broke from each other.  The rest of the afternoon was a flurry of activity, as the men prepared to enter the safety of the Bermax 
kingdom.  One began to sing a familiar field hand song, and soon the entire camp joined in, as men happy to be alive.  When word reached them of what agreement was made in 
order to save them from battle, morale shot upwards and the troops flashed Silas, Danica, and Dartis many smiles.  Every now and then the party members heard snippets of 
conversations, such as: _We were right to trust these heroes.  Our leaders love us, and will not have our blood spilt unless necessary._

Danica maintained her posture, let Dartis lead, and as she followed in her official capacity, she successfully resisted the urge to look back and see what the enemy were doing. 

As the word went up, and Dartis was being clapped on the back by many, Daica courtsied and withdrew to find her pack. She remebered the two guards she placed in the depths of 
the cave she goes to them and relieves them of these duties. "Thank you for your assistance; it is appreciated," is all she said.

Kel reached the outskirts of the camp, led by a small contingent of Tallione cavalry, which then left him to quickly return to their own lines.  The elven healer reported that 
Alexander and Rix were fine, although Rix's mouth had gotten him pushed around by Imperials more than once.

Danica talked with Kel as they moved out, and listened more about the story he had of Rix, whom she realized she missed, though he had not been in her thoughts at all for the 
past day. 

As the Tallione soldiers left the mountain, the Dorinthian troops headed towards the gates in an orderly column.  Soon, they could see the mighty steel gates of the Bermax halls, two large dwarven kings carved upon their surface.  The mighty portals slowly swung open into a great hall, and allowed the militia to enter before closing mightily behind them.

As human eyes began to adjust to the dim light, the party could see that the tall, granite pillars of this dwarven hall disappeared into the darkness above.  Rows of dwarven 
soldiers surrounded the Dorinthian troops and began to greet them as saviors, although one tired and dour dwarf approached the party directly.  It was Lender Bermax, who had 
worked many times at the refugee camp.  He looked the group over, then at Chalik, and said, "Chalik, we asked you to scout around and instead you chase off the 
entire Tallione army.  Still, it's hard for me to smile when I fear what agreement you must have made, or is it Tallione trickery at play?"

Chalik greeted his ally with a sour expression and said, "A bit of both, I fear, my lord.  I'll let Lord Dartis relate the details of his arrangement, but I'm sure the Tallione command is up to no good.  Even if one of them can be trusted to keep his word, they look ready to plant an axe in each other's back at the first chance."

Silas gazed wide-eyed at the craftsmanship of the dwarven stronghold, greedily absorbing every sight.  Murmuring to himself he said to himself, "My master said the dwarves were masters of stonecraft.  I never imagined..."  As the dwarves came forward to greet them Silas will return the greeting in their own language.

Dartis left the abjurer to stare and took the time to explain the situation for Lender, who frowned deeply.  *"Damn Imperials,"* he said and spit. 
*"The king won't like this at all, but at least you bought as a decent chance at survival.  We can't survive a lengthy siege... not with the supplies at hand.  I warn you, though, that there was a reason why our people sealed up that entrance.  We encountered a strange group of savage creatures we called dwellers.  The battle was hard-fought, but this happened long ago, and we don't really have a decent account on what tactics worked against them.  In the tales they were a savage race, more muscle than brains.  You'd best be careful down there."*

The dwarves were able to get each member of the party a weeks worth of trail rations and a refill of their waterskins.  Kel and some of the dwarven priests were able to fully heal everyone, and the Dorinthians were placed in the large hall that they had entered into.  It was large enough to place their bedrolls and lay comfortably, although some of the louder snoring from the party's fellow Dorinthians made it for a somewhat restless night.

DM's Note: Next, the party will meet some of their fellow Dorinthians that are being safe guarded by the dwarves and then enter the sealed depths of the Dwellers.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 29, 2012)

For the first time in awhile I have some free time.  This thread shall rise from the dead (and be completed).


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 29, 2012)

Danica made no special preparations; she had what she needed, or so she thought.  She did not plan on bringing any of the men to the cave of the dwellers, but then, it was not her call.

She did, however, find time to investigate the velvet bag in private.  First, she removed a dulled short sword out of the bag, although it looked dented up and worthless. Next, she took out several rations of food, though spoilt and also worthless. Finally, however, she removed a large, round stone that was glowing with a cast _continual light_ spell, which proved to be helpful as a light source.

With some experimentation she found that the bag itself seemed to be able to fit up to 250 pounds of equipment and a total volume of 30 cubic feet. Even when full, the bag weighed only 15 pounds.

Silas paced about the hall chatting with the Dorinthians and making certain that they got settled before he wandered off in search of a master of lore, a bard, or a Caernite scholar.  His desire was to find someone who knew the lore and legends of the shield that might hint to the reason why the Tallione sought it. 

Most of the bards and sages he found were simply old men with good memories and a penchant for spinning good tales and asking interesting questions. However, Silas finally ran into a venerable old dwarf named Steerfranz, who lived in a small hovel lit by numerous old lanterns that revealed rows upon rows of books. The old dwarf refused money, but also refused to answer questions at first, insisting that Silas share a strong pipe and share a mug of stale ale which tested his constitution.

An hour of idle conversation passed before the dwarf suddenly got up and pulled a book off the shelf, and pointed to a rough drawing of a shield laid upon a body. Steerfranz pointed to some of the words that were in dwarven and told Silas, "The shield was said to be owned by the 'King of All Men', and it would definitely be a prize to the Emperor, who believes himself to be the leader of mankind, chosen by the gods. Also, the shield was supposed to bear the face of the human king who bore it, and the Emperor likely thinks that the face will be that of a Tallione man like himself, if I know how Imperials think."

Silas passed the information to his comrades before eating, feeding Thebu, reviewing his spells and getting rest.

Chalik cornered Lender to get his private opinion on the matter and make sure this whole expedition was something that the king would approve.  He also asked formal permission to attach himself to the Dorinthian expedition. 

*"Of course the king approves,"* Lender said over a shared jug of ale. *"Although the 'King of Men' is a respected figure, he's still not a dwarf, nor is his shield a dwarven artifact. By helping the Dorinthians survive this, we make up for the debt, and if we can buy our own survival by giving up human metal, so be it. Our real worry, is that some of these creatures may attempt to get out once we open the seal. We'll be forming a defensive line to keep them in the crypt area, but be aware that if we don't hear from you after a few days, we'll have to assume the worst and reseal the passage so that we don't risk being overrun."*

After their talk, Chalik made sure all his equipment was in order and spent the rest of the evening and night eating and sleeping as much as possible. There was no telling how much of either he'd be able to do in the coming days.

"My Lord," said Danica to Lord Dartis as she caught up to him and distracted him from his thoughts, before setting out.  "May I have a moment? In the cave where we found the bears, well, in all the confusion there wasn't time, but I wanted to tell you..." She broke off here, because the information was coming too fast.

She paused, and took a deep breath. 

"I wanted to tell you but there wasn't time. In the cave, I fouund two things that I wanted to tell you about. First, the caves went deep, milord. I posted a guard at the time, but it may be that it is an access to somewhere else.   I know not what, but I had a sense. The smell was overpowering, and the bears were keeping away casual visitors.... BUt that's not what I wanted to tell you. In the cave, I also found a velvet bag.  I think it is magical, my lord. In it was a sphere of light--much like my torch, magical, to aid with seeing, and a sword. Milord, I should like very much to keep the bag, but I felt I had to tell you. I guess all I find is techically yours anyway." 
She glanced down, and then quickly up, her teeth emerging from behind her growing smile. Her eyes flashed, and she finished, pulling at the hair on her forehead, wishing it would grow to cover her face.

"My lord, I will follow you to retrieve the shield. I don't like going on a mission for the Imperials, but you know best, and you know affairs of state. But here are the items I found. I cannot use the sword myself, and I do not wish to be seen to be hoarding."  She looked down and up, again.  then, in a quiet voice, she added, "For Dornithia."

"Danica, it has been a hectic time so do not feel badly for having delaying in telling me. As for the bag. I have no lands, nor are you my vassal, so I have no claim on what you find from birthright. I am however at this time the captian and commander of what Dorinthian forces exist, barring Baron Dorin, and even then we are equals in title. As captian, I need look after all my forces. I see no reason then that the bag may not be kept by you as a spoil of war. Perhaps though you culd find a way to give a few coins to the families of the men who were wounded or killed by the bears. If, of course, we survive to find our way home again." replied Dartis.


"As for the magic stone, by all means employ it. Whatever we can do to banish the darkness will be a great help. I would be interested in examining the sword once we stop again, however. As for our mission, yes I know how you feel. I do not wish to aid the imperials, not even their vanities. But, in these times I must think of the survival of all my people, and not whether my own pride or dignity is wounded" Dartis added sadly.

When Dartis spoke, Danica listened intently. ""Thank you my lord. The bag will help me, and an offering to the families when we return seems wise. I can offer anyone on the expedition the sword. It isn't magical, but perhaps it can be put to good use."

As they were walking, Danica lagged behind for a moment, and examined the sword. She placed it between her palms, and says "Show me your nature."  With her magic the sword spoke briefly back to her, showing brief scenes of hectic training, but little use in battle.  The sword apologized to her, but it explained that it was a normal blade, not at all magical, and poorly made.  She looked up shyly, to see if she had been seen conversing. She scampered to catch up with Dartis, and talk a bit more.
After the night passed, the heroes formed up by the seal in the ancient dwarven crypts.  

A hand-picked mix of dwarves and Dorinthians stood ready with their weapons in order to engage any dwellers that might come out. The wheel on the great seal (that showed a battle-axe etched onto the surface) was turned counter-clockwise by two struggling dwarves, until finally it came open on a hinge with the sound of rushing air. The passage stunk of stale air and mildew, but was about 10 feet wide, more circular than square, and descended at a gentle 2 degree slope into the darkness below. 

The tense silence was broken by Kel, mumbling something about hating the darkness.
Chalik didn't complain as his vision worked fine in the dark, but he did have his blade drawn and ready as he stepped towards the front of the group.  

Silas looked a little burdened down by the gear that he had stuffed into his pack and strapped onto the outside of it.  However, he shrugged out of the pack and untied the lantern that dangled from a strap on one side.  Rummaging within the pack he pulled out a flask of oil and proceeded to fill and light the lantern.  Once lit, he heaved his pack back across his shoulders, grabbed his staff in his right hand, and the lantern in his left.  Obviously excited about this trek despite its rumored dangers, he grinned.  "I'm ready.  Now let's see if we can find this shield the Tallione are so desperate to get their hands on.  Dwellers beware!"

"It'd be nice to have Alexander here for this"  said Dartis idly.
The last few days had been a whirl of activity. It seemed an eternity since they had been fighting the kobolds in the cave and yet not but a few weeks had passed. Fate too had been fickle, promising ruin, delivering salvation, but with a cost. Whether the gods and Fate would deliver he and his people yet, Dartis did not know. But it had been on his mind greatly the last few days. What would they do after they freed them? Where could they live? Dartis had to shake himself several times to get out of such thinking. Right now his duty was before him: recovering that shield. That way lay their only hope of survival and so what came later would need to be left to thinkers like Silas and the future.

Dartis drew his sword and, once Silas lit the lantern, stepped over the threshhold, into the barely lit darkness.

The party conversed quietly amongst themselves as the delved deeper into the tunnels below. The journey was uneventful, and it took several minutes to reach a chamber, roughly 40 feet in diameter. The tunnel continued north, but the heroes could also see another passage in this chamber that went west. Around the north passageway they saw arrows pointing upwards, while on the western passageway were designs depicting a blob with two tendrils. Both passageways continued in a gentle downward slope.  "Look! This dungeon is labelled!"  observed Danica, pointing at the sign with clear delight.  

Silas frowned at the symbols then looked over at Challik.  "Do you know the meaning of these symbols?  I confess, I was so busy with everything else that I neglected to get directions to the grave where shield lies."  He looked somewhat abashed at his negligence.

The tendrils curved like opposing crescents, starting in the directions away from the main body and having both heads of the tendrils facing one another.  

After a few moments of staring at the carvings, Kel cleared his throat, as if to ask 'what now'?

With no answers forthcoming from anyone else, Dartis picked the tunnel with the arrows, a fortunate sign for him and headed down the path.

The tunnel continued downwards for approximately 70 feet, until it opened up into an irregularly-shaped circular room about 40 feet in diameter. From the entrance of this room, the party saw a passageway directly ahead and another that led to the right. The ceiling was about 30 feet above.

In the northeast, the corner of the room was raised like a platform and stood about 20 feet high. The heroes couldn't see what was on top of it, but Kel and Chalik warned the party that they could hear something shifting its weight frantically. The sound started as soon as the party stopped in front of the room. As the party struggled to listen to what their companions detected, they could hear the sound of something on top of pebbles and rock.

Dartis readied his bow with a drawn arrow. In a soft voice he said "I doubt we will find many friends behind the seal, though let us not make a foe out of one who is not. Hold the light higher so we can see what is on top of the platform."

Silas lifted his torch higher and looks upwards trying to catch a glimpse of the maker-of-sounds.  Musing quietly to himself, Silas said, "Can't quite see.  Shall we move closer?  Eh, Thebu?"  As the warty head of a toad poked out of the exterior pocket of his cloak (obviously recently and crudely stitched in place) and myopically peered about as Silas took a step forward.

Silas could not scry his familiar at his level of talent, but he could gather a general impression of what the familiar saw. After standing on Dartis' shoulders, he held the toad slightly over the rim of the raised stoneworks. His familiar gave off a feeling of fear at what it saw and two words were felt in Silas' mind... "Chained lizards..."
Not knowing that Silas had detected a presence, Danica held her everburning torch in one hand, and her crossbow in the other.  She took a few steps forward towards the northwest. 

"I am happy to go investigate, but I do not see an easy route up. Perhaps we should just continue?" This last was asked with an accompanying gesture from her torch hand, towards the left-hand passage.

As Danica moved towards the other passage and made her suggestion, she suddenly heard some creatures arguing in a gutteral language. The voices seemed to be coming closer, and there wasn't much cover to hide behind in this room.

Quickly returning Thebu to the comfort of his pocket, Silas turned to the others and saids, "Lizards of some sort, chained.  Beyond that, I couldn't say."  The toad wiggled around in Silas' pocket then poked its nose out and lets out a low noise.  "Brip, brip."

But Danica hissed for him to be silent.  Hearing the voices, Danica dropped her torch and raised her hand, quickly, to offer a signal to her companions watching her.  The signal did not last long, however.  For the same hand was now reaching for her pouch, where she grabbed the leather thong within, and drew a large x over her heart, saying as she did "Protect me, keep me safe. Keep me safe, protect me." The x was drawn large, the x reaching from shoulder to hip, hip to shoulder.  (She was casting Mage Armor).  She raised her crossbow and took a step back.

Catching Danica's movement from the corner of his eye and seeing her attention directed down the passageway, Silas stepped towards the wall and sets his lantern down on the floor. Gripping his staff in both hands he prepared for whatever might be coming.
Dartis was still contemplating the lizards on the platform when he noticed the preparations going on. He turned, arrow drawn to wait for the source of the sound to emerge.
The party saw two creatures they mistook for a moment as humans. But then they noticed their snout-like faces, webbed and clawed feet, and thin reptilian tails. With a grunt, the two creatures charged the party, clawed hands outstretched. They started their charge from 30 feet away.

Dartis made a comment to Silas "I guess we should have expected them to say Hi." as he rapidly fired a pair of arrows at the leader.
Danica raised her crossbow and fired, severely injuring the lead creature with a crossbow bolt to its shoulder. It gasped and stumbles, only to be shot only a few inches away from his fresh wound by Chalik's own arrow. The strange creature fell at Dartis' feet and gave a death rattle.

Dartis fired off two rounds, but both bounced off the rubbery hide of the second, enraged creature. It gave a howl of anger as it saw its companion fall. Dartis smelled the stench of rancid water as the humanoid reached him and tried to bite him, showing a hideous row of long, razor-sharp teeth that looked to be able to kill a man with one chomp. Right then, perhaps because of its blind rage, it stumbled on the body of its dead comrade and tumbled to the ground.

Silas rushed up and stabbed downwards with his staff, further pinning the creature after bruising it in the chest. Kel followed and took an aimed strike with his scimitar, killing it. The party took a moment to smile at one another at their victory, but then Chalik detected the sound of claws on rock. A third creature had gone unnoticed, its skin blending into the rock with a near-chameleon ability. It was crawling on the wall with its claws, and nearly made it to the raised stoneworks in the corner of the room, a key dangling from a belt at its otherwise bare hip. 

Dartis and Chalik were the only ones able to react in time, with Chalik's arrow missing and striking the wall just underneath the creature. Kel fired his own two shots, one arrow missing, but the other striking the creature's lower back.

It howled, but hung on long enough to drop onto the raised area of stone and disappeared from sight. The party's alert ears were filled with the jingling of keys, the rattling of chains, and the hissing of angry lizards.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 30, 2012)

Silas turned back towards the lizard platform. He held his staff at the ready, squinting in the dim light as he waited for the creatures.  Dartis grabbed Danica's arm and pulls her back away from the area of raised stone right as two sets of eyes appear and gleam at the party from their heights. Two giant lizards appeared from the shadows, their red serpentine pupils set within gray eyes. Their skin was a dull, sickly green but looked tough enough to turn weak blows. Although the heroes didn't see teeth when their tongues flicked out to sense the terrain in front of them, their mouths were huge and looked capable of swallowing a small human whole. Their feet had long claws, and the party members imagined them rending the flesh of their opponents into smaller chunks. They were balanced by a thick tail. As they began to climb down towards the party, the heroes saw a third lizard being unchained by the humanoid creature. That task complete, he moved to unleash a fourth, when the third lizard smelled his blood, and pounces upon the unsuspecting lizard-like man. He screamed in terror, but the sound was swiftly replaced by the echoes of torn flesh, broken bones, and swallowing on the part of the third freed lizard and the fourth chained one.

Danica, a small human, stepped back and regained her footing, exclaiming, "Yip!  Dartis, I thought he was dead!" She fired her crossbow at one of the advancing lizard creatures.

Silas began to move forward but then abruptly stopped with a whispered curse. Frantically, he waved one hand in ritual movement and pronounced the words of power that summoned forth his arcane defense... _Extended Mage Armor_.
Chalik was the first to move, and he switched to his rapier, and then waited for the approach of the creatures. Danica fired off her shot, burying a crossbow bolt deep inside the neck of the lead creature. It shrieked, but did not fall, and angrily closed in on Chalik, who sliced a nasty gash into the creature's front leg.

The lizard attacked next, slicing a nasty wound into the dwarf's shoulder. Dartis fired his shots next, both arrows lodging into the giant lizard's side, causing it to scream and flop uncontrollably onto the ground. The second lizard crawled over his dying companion and attacked Darts as the fighter switched from bow to his blade. The clawed front leg slammed the young lord squarely against his chest, and although Dartis did not feel the edges cut into his skin, he did feel his ribs become bruised from the force of the creature's blow.

Silas cast a spell, although the rest of the party was unaware of its effects. Kel moved forward next, yelling some ancient elven battlecry, and slicing at the lizard attacking Dartis. He slightly wounded the creature on the flank, although its full attention was still on the human fighter.

Along the corner of her eye, Danica could see that the third lizard had finished its meal and was beginning to crawl down the raised area of stone. She shouted a warning to her comrades.

Chalik came to Dartis' side and driving his rapier fully through one of the creature's legs. It snarled, and moved to strike at Chalik with its other leg, when Danica's crossbow shot distracted it by zipping in between the combatants, barely missing both dwarf and lizard. Dartis stabbed at the creature with his sword and traced a thin gash in the lizard's face. Kel joined the melee, only to have his own attack bounce off the tough hide of the lizard.
The third lizard moved behind Chalik to strike him from behind.  Having given himself a modicum of magical protections Silas felt more prepared for battle. At Danica's warning cry he turned. Seeing the third lizard bearing down upon the group, Silas raised one hand and pointed at the lizard. Foreign words rumbled out from his mouth and a searing beam of light shots forth from his hand... _Scorching Ray_  A bolt of flaming light erupted forth from his palm, hitting the creature squarely in the chest and causing it to shriek in pain as its claws missed the dwarf widely.

"Gotta get me one of those", thought Danica to herself.  

Chalik attacked again, but missed, the fact that Danica nearly missed him and that she is reloading her crossbow and that he had a lizard to his back distracting him to no end. Danica's next bolt sang true, however, and the creature fell with a pained hiss as her bolt pierced its lung.

Dartis moved to another of the creatures behind Chalik, but his sword bounced off the lizard's skin. Kel joined in once more, and once more he also failed to penetrate its tough hide. The creature countered, striking Kel severely across the face. The elf screamed and fell, his hands protecting his slashed throat and cheek. Silas hurried to protect his comrade by standing over him and striking with his staff, cracking the lizard's ribs with his staff.

Chalik yelled to see if Kel is alright, but the elf merely replied in moans while the dwarf's rapier knicked the creature in its side. Danica fired her bolt, but the lizard was too fast, and she missed its side by inches. With a warcry, Dartis was the one who ended it, leaping onto the lizard's back and burying his blade into the center of the creature's neck.
Kel recovered himself and cast a spell of healing, his face and neck wounds closing, and the color rushing back to his face.

The only sound now besides the heroes' labored breathing, was the fourth lizard that they still could not see and was straining to free itself on the top of the raised stone area.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 30, 2012)

Silas looked around warily to make sure that his companions were all still standing. His worry about Kel eased when he saw that the elf was still capable of healing himself but he still helped the elf to his feet. Flooded with relief that they'd all managed to survive another dangerous incident, Silas grinned. However, noise from the chained lizard grated on Silas' nerves and he approached the raised stone area to see if he could get a better view of what was going on up there.

Scrambling up on some rock debris, Silas peered over the edge and could see that the creature was still enraged, attempting to pull the chain from the wall, and was standing over the torn body of the lizard-like humanoid.

Danica readied her everburning torch, and advanced towards the rock pile where Silas was. 

"Chalik, help Kel. Danica reload and watch that corridor. Silas, cover me in case that thing breaks loose."  ordered Dartis picking up his bow. He the proceeded to the platform and climbed on top of it, his naked sword still covered in saurian ichor, ready to finish the deed.

Silas nodded at Lord Kalnian's command.  "Yes, sir."
"Yes, milord." answered Danica to Dartis' command.  She stepped back from the rocks, and reloaded and raised her crossbow, pointing it down the corridor.  

At her feet, she saw the corpse of one of the humanoid lizard creatures. She looked at it, and what it was wearing.  "Does any one know what these creatures are called?" she asked, in curiosity.

Silas stood nearby, staff held firmly in both hands, ready to jump in should Dartis need assistance.  When Danica asked about the men with lizard-like features he glanced at them briefly.  Brow furrowing in thought he tried to remember if his master of the arcane mentioned such creatures or if he might have read about them somewhere.  They seemed to be a mutated version of Skum. Besides the ability to climb walls and chameleon-like abilities, Silas was unsure what else they could do.

Maintaining his vigilance while Dartis dealt with the lizard, Silas spoke,  
"During my apprenticeship my master would tell tales at the end of the day.  I thought they were tales to entertain a young boy but I realize now that they served the purpose of education as well.  I remember creatures such as these but there was little information beyond what we've already seen.  They can hide themselves like a chameleon and are able to scurry up walls as well.  We'll have to be extra careful."
Dartis heaved half a dozen or so small boulders up onto the platform. He then climbed up to the platform. While standing at respectable distance from the lizard he began heaving the boulders onto the head of the lizard.  He was _not_ going to waste his arrows if he could help it.

But the lizard was rewarded by its struggles when the bolts fastening its chain finally gave, sending it temporarily off balance as it skidded to a halt in the center of the raised stone corner. The party scrambled back down and prepared for combat before the creature could begin to climb down.

Having seen the nasty results of the lizard's long claws, Silas was reluctant to get in too close. However, since Dartis has been chucking rocks at it and was unready, Silas did his best to dash in yelling and whirling his staff about in order to distract it until Dartis could again arm himself.  He got a lucky shot in, striking the creature firmly across its side as it scrambled off the rocky platform. 

Danica whirled around and fired her crossbow at the lizard creature. _Pfft_... missing the creature, but tearing a hole through Silas' sleeve. The abjurer was surprised, but unhurt as the lizard attacked and also missed.

Chalik yelled and swung his rapier, but the creature's thick hide was too much and the blade almost snapped. Dartis moved to Chalik's side and swing his own blade, cutting deeply into the creature's flesh with a mighty cleave. It was Kel, though, that finished off the beast, his strike biting into the lizard's throat and silencing it forever.
There were no more bestial sounds, and it appeared that the party were the sole survivors of the carnage.

Silas was able to get to the top of the stone platform and searched the disgusting remains of the lizard-like humanoid that was torn apart. On the corpse he found a keyring with four black keys with curvy shaped lengths.

In a pouch by the corpse he also found a well-made sling, two small sapphires, and ten crude gold pieces with the face of a lizard-humanoid emblazoned on both ends. Also on the corpse, Silas found a silver ring with runes of an unknown language etched upon its surface.

Silas packed away the items that he had found with the intention of sharing the treasure with his companions when they returned to a place of safety.  He  examined the ring and jingled the keyring.  Silas could see that the language on the ring was a blend between aquan and undercommon, but leaning more towards the undercommon side.  

"Found some keys and a bit of stuff that may be worth some coin if we make it out of here alive."  He grinned.  "So.  Which way now?"  He ambled over to check the walls near the two exits to see if they had markings similar to those they found previous.

"Let's try that tunnel" said Dartis pointing to the tunnel to the north.

Danica smiled at Silas, a coquettish grin which acknowledged the danger she had put him in. "I'll aim for the lizard, next time," she offered, looking down at his sleeve as she reloaded, and glancing up again quickly to see if he was still watching her. 

Still grinning, Silas shrugged.  "It's just a hole.  The bears did worse."  Truly, his clothes did look a little worse for wear.  He turned away and quickly retrieved his lantern still sitting on the floor near the cavern wall.

She added in apology: "I can try and mend that for you later, if you wish." And with that she headed down the tunnel, lifting her everburning torch to help illuminate the passage.  With her hair cut short, Danica was missing the strands with which she used to habitually play. As she walked, she did so with a grace that she knew would appear feminine to most, and she winced at the thought that, such a short time ago, she actually hoped to disguise herself as a boy. The memory ached, but she fought back the embarassment. _But are all my secrets this transparent to the others?_ she asked herself.

The smooth, circular corridor Danica led the group through went for 40 more feet, with a slight decline that made it impossible to see the next chamber at first. As the heroes neared the end of the tunnel it did come into sight. They were just before the entrance of a very large chamber, about 90 feet from east to west, and another 40 feet from south to north. Two large pools of water stretched from the west and stopped at a large statue in the east.

The statue was in the shape of one of the humanoid creatures, but showed only its torso and higher, the rest of the body submerged in another pool of water. It stood 40 feet above the water, its head just barely touching the ceiling. On the forehead was what looked to be a large gem, while two outstretched hands with palms up were held 10 feet over the strip of earth that formed a path between the pools. Another tunnel was in the north.

Silas stopped as they arrived at the next cavern.  "Ai!  That thing's huge.  At least there's no bloody alters.  Think they're lurking just under the water waiting for us to pass?"  His grin had faded into a smile that, coupled with his eyes that darted about the cavern, seemed more strained than jovial.

Danica grunted approval at Silas's idea--it did seem likely that something awaited in the water. Still, as the party began to enter the room she was looking up, at the ceiling and the walls, looking for places of potential ambush. With her back to the wall of the new room, she side-stepped her way 10 to 20 feet along to the right. She was not going in the water, yet.

"There is only one way to find out. Stay here and cover me until I cross so we know it's safe. Silas, do we know what this shield looks like? That gem couldn't be it could it?" asked Dartis as he drew his sword and began to walk down the path between the two pools.  Danica covered Dartis with her crossbow.

Dartis crossed the path without any difficulties, and Danica found that there was no target for her to plug holes into. From his vantage point, Dartis could see that the gem is simply that... a large and cut green stone, but unlikely to be a shield.

Assured that there is no threat of arial assault, Danica moved forward to stay close to Dartis, her eyes scanning the surface of the water.  Dartis beckoned the rest of the group over and examined the corrider out.

From his vantage point he could see that the corridor continued for 30 feet, before bending to the right.  At the bend, he believed he could see signs of rubble.

Silas approached Dartis.  "No, that's not the shield."  He went on to relate what information that he received from the dwarves that he spoke to prior to coming into the tunnels.  Holding his lantern a little higher, Silas looked over towards the rubble.  "Looks like a bit of shaky footing over there..."
Danica advanced carefully, to test the footing of the ground.  The ground seemed steady enough. 

As the heroes approached the bend to take a closer look, they saw it was a part of the ceiling that had collapsed. Axe-marks scarred the surface of the wall and ceiling near the collapsed section. Both the rubble and the scarred surfaces looked very old, and it seemed that little travel actually occured through this area. They could only marvel at what might be on the other side.

"Well our way is blocked. Chalik do these axe marks look to have been made from this side to intentionally collapse the tunnel?" Asked Dartis as he headed back down the corridor to the room with the statue.

After a few moments, Chalik answered in the affirmative.  "Hmmm... yes, I would say they do.  And the marks look to be quite old.  From the amount of rubble, however, I think that we could try to clear some of it out with 30 minutes or so of work.  Maybe it will let us see what's on the other side."

"Well, let's set to it stout dwarf" said Dartis with a grin, clapping Chalik on the shoulder.  "Danica, would you hold my bow please and help keep watch?"

The men began digging as Danica stood watch closer to the room with the pools of water.  The four of them formed a line, Dartis and Chalik passing rocks and rubble to Kel and Silas to place along the ground.  The four of them worked up a sweat, until their clothes and skin were covered in a thin layer of dust, but within 30 minutes a hole was made on the top of the pile of rubble that was large enough to allow a human or even a dwarf.  Chalik stopped the party for a moment, lest the opened passage become too unstable.  The dwarf climbed up the pile of loose rock and stuck Silas' lantern into the next room.  The heroes heard him gasp, as he scrambled over the rubble and inside the next room.
"Gods!" They heard the dwarf gasp and the scraping of metal against stone.  "We've found it!"  They heard him struggling with something in the darkness.

Meanwhile, Danica stared into the room with the pools, hearing the sound of something scraping upon the stones.  It seemed to be coming from the direction of the tunnels that her party had come from.  As she concentrated her vision in that area, she believed for a moment that she could see a flicker of movement, then the sound seemed to get slightly closer, but then the movement came from the ceiling, and in many directions.  She backed away in fear, as she also watched the pools of water begin to move in noticeable waves, as if something or somethings swam quickly beneath its depths.

"Whatever we've found, can it wait?" asked Danica, as she leaned the bow against the wall and raised her own crossbow instead. Her voice squeaked a bit as she asked, and in her mind she didn't sound serious enough.  So she added, "There is something moving in the room with the pools. In the water, and on the ceiling. I think we need to prepare ourselves." 

With her left hand, she threw her everburning torch twenty feet in front of her. Perhaps her action would catch some creature, like a deer in Dancing Lights. After she threw, she raised her crossbow and aimed...

"What did she say?  Someone throw me a rope and take this shield!" Chalik shouted, as something metallic was pushed against the lip of the cleared opening.

Silas grabbed the shield from Challik pulling it up through the crevice created by their excavations.  "She said that something's moving around up here.  Possibly a lot of somethings.  How much room is there in there?  Might be wiser for us to retreat in there and limit their options in surrounding us..."  He looked over at Dartis to see what he would suggest.

"Not unless there's another way out of there. Let's arm and see what's out there. Now that we have the shield, or at least a shield (and Silas check it out to make sure it's the one we want). we can leave here. I would prefer to fight our way back out. At the least make sure one of us gets out with the shield to free our people. Come let us see what we are up against"  said Dartis grabbing his bow and drawing an arrow.

Silas grabbed the shield, and with a quick glance could see ancient writing and the molded features of a male human on its surface. It definitely looked to be what they were after, but before he could take a closer look Danica fired her crossbow as the sounds of crawling creatures came nearer. Her bolt missed, but the party could hear the hissing chattering of agitated humanoids, sounding like the ones recently fought. From the sounds of it they were almost on top of the tunnel opening now...

Danica reloaded, and prepared to fire again. The illumination only lit the area enough to show shadows flitting ahead.  She hugged the right side against the wall, taking steps to avoid chargers, firing bolts -- 

Silas stood directly in front of the cave entrance.  He slid the shield a little towards Dartis in case he should need to grab it up and use it.  "It certainly looks like the shield we were told about."  Quickly he knelt and slid his pack from his shoulders, trusting Dartis and Danica to keep whatever is out there off his back.  He unstrapped the rope he had and tossed one end down to Challik and affixed the other end to himself to use his own strength to help Challik out of the hole.

It was Dartis and Kel who handled the first charge, as several figures fell from the ceiling near the cave opening. Kel moved first, but missed the skum that dropped in front of him. Dartis followed, with two shots at point blank range from his bow that killed another creature dropping in front of him.

Danica attempted to help Kel, firing a crossbow bolt that injured the creature in front of him. At the same time, Silas helped Chalik, who took the opportunity to crawl over the tunnel's opening and drop on the other side, weapon drawn.

The lizard-like creature in front of Kel slashed at the elf with its claw, but missed him. At the same time, two more scum dropped behind him from the ceiling, while another three erupted 30 feet behind those, from the pool.  Chalik took a moment during the confusion to move himself into the front ranks.

"Silas, some oil set ablaze on top of one of those pools may slow them down, or at least keep more from coming out" suggested Dartis as he fired another pair of arrows at one of the new creatures.

Silas heard Dartis' suggestion about the oil but wasn't really certain how to go about implementing the idea. Instead he stepped up between those fighting in the front and, waiting for a moment when he could catch more than one of the creatures in its effect, cast _Burning Hands._

Chalik and Kel block the entrance to the tunnel, which only allowed two of these mutated skum to attack in melee at a time. There were five skum in front of the party, with one being wounded and directly in front of Kel. Another uninjured one closed with Chalik. The two others that jumped from the pool were halfway to the group.

Chalik attacked first, slicing at the creature in front of him with his rapier, and was able to penetrate the creature's tough hide. The creature howled as it was wounded, then Danica's crossbow bolt flew passed its head, and misses its companion behind it.

One skum counterattacked against Chalik, but was unable to bite into the dextrous dwarf. Kel was not so lucky, as the wounded creature in front of him unsuccessfully raked his armor with two clawed hands, but then bit into the elf's arm.

Silas attacked next, his hands outstretched inbetween his two companions in the front row as an arcane cone of fire erupted from his hands, hitting the first five skum and killing off the two in front of Kel and Chalik, turning them into screaming masses of charred flesh.
The other three also screamed, and in retaliation their heads reared backwards and then lunged forward as they each spit a green wad that exploded on the ground in the midst of the party. The greenish gel flew in every direction, some of it splashing on the bodies of each of the heroes. Where it touched clothes, holes were made, and what they realized was the acid took some skin with the fabric.  All were hurt, and Kel nearly incapacited again.  

Despite the pain, Kel stopped his bleeding with a prayer for healing. Dartis fired in retaliation, hitting and felling another skum, but breaking his bowstring on the next shot. The human fighter would need time to pull out another string and restring his weapon.

There were four skum left, two injured ones that had just spit, and two that had now closed the distance from the pools and were behind the first two.

Silas looked grimly out over the battle. He struggled not to rub the acid burns fearing he'd injure himself further. With a look of grim determination he hefted his staff and prepared to step forward to give Dartis the time needed to restring his bow should it appear that he would do so.

But Dartis tossed down his bow in disgust, and ran towards the front line, drawing his sword as he did, pausing only long enough to grab the Shield from Silas, as a mate to his sword.

Chalik and Kel moved forward and out of the tunnel to attack, both targeting opponents that were already injured. Chalik's rapier moved swiftly, his hand a blur as he feinted in one direction, then sliced his blade to the other, leaving a thin trail of green blood across one skum's throat, which choaked and fell. Kel missed the other, but Danica's shot flew true, critically hitting into the second skum in between the eyes  and throwing it backwards five feet right before it struck the elf down. The elf turned back towards the sorceress in both surprise and appreciation.

Silas stepped forward to meet the next two skum, but the piles of skum bodies around them served to drive them into fleeing. The pair headed for the pools of water, but not before the party unloaded with their missile weapons. Danica, Kel, and Chalik all struck one at the same time, bringing him down. Dartis took his restrung bow and fired two more salvoes, but couldn't tell if they had struck, as the creature dived into the water as the arrows reached his vicinity. No body came up to the surface, and Dartis believed that although this skum might be injured, it was probably still alive and swimming quickly elsewhere.

"Let us move quickly before more come back!"  shouted Dartis urging group along.

Danica reloaded, and scanned the water, looking for a target.  "You cross first.  I can follow." She said with the confidence of command; an authority that seemed to be her true inner nature suddenly emerging from the shy persona she normally exuded.  But then she remembered her place, "Er. Sir. If that's alright." She offered a coy smile.

Dartis paused to give Danica a wry smile of his own. "How kind of you. NOW MOVE! And that's an order. I'm last out. Danica, Chalik, Silas then Kel. now GO!" ordered Dartis almost pushing his small band across the bridge.

Silas bent to recover the shield, then hurried after the party. The group's flight was a harrowing and frightful affair. These mutated skum camouflaged with their surroundings, and they would pose a great threat if they were allowed to form into larger formations. But they were only able to attack in ones and twos, trying desperately to impede the party from escaping. Chalik's keen eye discovers several, which he points out to Dartis who was able to send such would-be ambushers back into hiding. The braver skum were made quick work of, although Dartis was taken by surprise once, and some invisible force around Danica seemed to divert a clawed strike from another dark niche.

The pursuers become more aggressive as they realized that the party was heading for one forgotten direction: the way into the dwarven kingdom. The heroes disappeared past the dwarven seal just as a dozen skum appeared down one tunnel, but the dwarves acted fast, firing crossbow bolts and throwing axes to disrupt the beasts while others worked their backs into closing the great seal. Finally, with a loud creak, the seal slammed shut, causing the sounds of the party's pursuers to cease reaching their ears, as if they had never existed.

One dwarven sergeant saw the prize in Silas' arms and said, "Good job, lad. I'll send a runner to the king, who will inform the Imperials that we're ready to barter. I must say, I'm glad to see this thing is nearly at an end, although 'tis a shame to have to give up such a treasure."

Upon saying that, Silas turned the prize over for the party to see. The shield was round, and small; something fit for a warrior on horseback. Around the edges, in script amazingly similar to that used by ancient Dorinthians, were the words: 'The King of All Men' along with engraved laurels. A portrait of a man wearing a breastplate and furs had been hammered into the center of the shield, the exact bearing of a willful and handsome warrior-king from the old barbarian times before Dorinth was ever established. What is more stunning is that the face is an exact twin of Commander Sassarius.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 31, 2012)

Danica too marveled at the shield, making a wee circle with her thumb and forefinger and holding it up to her eye.  "Let me see its nature," she said, almost under her breath. _Detect magic_ 

She stepped closer to Dartis -- "Does he need help with those wounds?" She wondered to herself --, and asked, "Um.  We're not actually going to give this to him, are we?"

Danica detected a mixture of abjuration and enchantment magic. The magic of the shield seemed quite stronger than anything she had seen before.









*OOC:*


 The Shield of Kings, small Shield +2 of arrow catching, can be activated 3 times a day for a +4 charisma bonus that lasts one turn.







Dartis was broken from his study of the shield by Danica's question. "I don't wish to. Such an artifact should stay with Dorinthia. But,"  he added with a sigh, "I don't see any way to save our people without doing so. Much less without further endangering these fine dwarves who have already risked so much. But if any of you have any further suggestions I am glad to hear them."

The party was ushered into a large chamber, where their wounds were treated and they were fully healed by the rough hands of the local dwarven clerics. Soon, the dwarven king himself came to visit and asked to see the shield. "This is a work of beauty, and something I never thought I'd see in my lifetime," he admitted while holding the metal object in old, worn hands. "That strange gentleman has come to the front of our gates with an armed escort, and a large chest. He asks that we cover the shield in this," he said, showing a black cloth sack that he had curled underneath his arm. "It would seem that the only ones who are to see the shield are us and that robed man with the shifty eyes."

Silas looked with a little curiosity at Danica as she performed her nearly unnoticable ritual but the arrival of their esteemed hosts distracted him. He respectfully greeted the Dwarven king in his own tongue. He scowled upon hearing the shield was to go directly to the sinister wizard and not Commander Sassarius. He looked over at Dartis to see how the commander was going to handle the wizard's attempt to circumvent his agreement with Commander Sassarius.

"Um. Is it possible that we could give him another magic shield --or even a shield that he thought were magic -- instead of the one that he clearly needs?  His expectations of us clearly indicate he doesn't want it uncovered in front of his troops. But what if we could make him think he had the Shield of Kings, maybe only for a short while?  Would that be enough to accomplish OUR goals? I have an idea on how we might be able to trick him, for a short while, at least. Um, sir."   Danica's shy offer filled the silence. She knew that she must appear like a simple girl with a bad haircut--nothing more. But she did not want to give away such a treasure.

The king thought it over for a moment and said, "Well, we could just throw some shield with runic writing, but didn't that shady-looking Imperial know what this artifact was supposed to look like? We could try creating a duplicate, but it would take us a couple of days to make a decent likeness.

Danica shrugged at the King's query. "I really don't know what they know. But I do think that a nicely carved shield that radiated magic could be made to seem to be the Shield of Kings. Even if a wizard simply cast a Continual Flame spell -- is that what it's called? -- it would glow and flicker and radiate magic. That would make it seem to be a magic shield,"  she said, and paused for a second, taking a quick glance at her companions.  An incisor nibbled at her lower lip for a moment, and she exhaled, deeply.  "After that, I think I know how to make it seem to be the Shield of Kings, for a while at least. What I don't know, is if such a ruse actually accomplishes our ends." She glanced back and forth between the Dwarven King and Lord Dartis, expectantly.

Dartis had been lost in thought. Finally he spoke:

"This is something I do not want to relinquish. It may indeed be an heirloom of our ancestors, and in any case anythings we can do that is contrary to the Imperials we ought to do. Still, this was undertaken as a way to save not only the remaining Dorinthians, but to relieve our very good friends the dwraves, who have provided them sanctuary and protected them. Still, I dream of ridding the land, or part of it at least, of the Tallione. This would make a tremendous rallying standard."

"One of my ideas previously was to try to substitute the shield. Of course Nefius will know if it is not magical, but I doubt he knows exactly what it looks like. he is crafty though, and his precautions for delivery betray both his desire and his fear. For upon seeign the shield I thought that if I must hand over the shield that Commander Sassarius must see it. That may spark some dissent or conflict between them that may work to out advantage. So I say, let a new shield be made, and let us offer it up. If it is discovered, we must ensure that commander Sassarius sees it though. We gamble greatly, the Imperials still hold friends whose lives may be forfeit if this rouse fails, and indeed this stronghold is then imperiled. But with the King's blessing, let us begin!"

The king nodded and said, "I share your concerns, and will support your decision, but the Imperials are nearing our gate as we speak, and they bring your captured friends in tow. How do we stall them for two days?"

"Your Majesty, My Lord." Danica began with an awkward courtsey directed midway between the two, and smiled. She put down her crossbow, hanging it on a leather loop on her belt, and ensured that the bolt was secure and safe. Now her hands were free to use excitedly when she talked.

"If I may..." she breathed in deeply, and continued. "If we have another shield that can radiate magic...really any magic, I suspect, which is why I suggested a Continual Flame spell, or else a less unique magic shield that someone might have, thjat we could use rtight away, then here is what I suggest." 

Danica's eyes sparkled as she spoke, and it was clear that she was building up to something. "I think that if we had such a shield, that I could make Lord Sassarius believe that he held a unique item that was destined for him." She paused before continuing, her fingers wringing one another for the moment. But prompted by the silence, she continued.

Deep breath, and she began again. "My Lord, I have a confession to make, and it is one that does not come easily to me. You have been good to me, as have you all," she said, turning, and encomapassing her companions with her gesture, "but I have not repaid your trust with transparency. There is something I have wanted to tell you, but, well, I haven't.  But it may help us here." Danica felt like she was hyperventilating, and her face had flushed completely.
"I, um... I can er, um.  Okay. Sometimes, when I need to, I can do things. Magic things, er. I've never actually said this aloud before. Whooo. Okay.  When I need to, I can cast spells, I guess. Since I was fourteen or so, and I don't need a spell book or anything." Danica looked around, clearly expecting this to be a big revelation.  It occured to her for a moment that maybe her companions had known all along; _but I hid it so well._ She rushed on with her plan, suppressing the thought.

"Anyway, it occurs to me that I might be able to make the Commander think the Shield was talking to him. If I were hidden in the woods, say, even a fair ways away, as long as I could see him, I think I could make him and the others think the shield was talking to them.  And, um, I've heard of Intelligent wepaons and things, and if suddenly a magic shield were to start talking to you and using your name and saying you were the chosen one, and that it was destined to be held by you in battle, and all that, well it might be that we could fool him like that. I think I could do it for hours if we needed to, it's really quite simple magic. But if we did it a few times a day, I think I could make him think that he had an even better shield than he is expecting.  An Intelligent Shield... a Shield of Kings. And that might play on his vanity."

"Um. Boys like it when you play to their vanity." She smiled at this and looks around, hoping nobody was going to laugh at her plan.

Silas listened quietly to the others planning and was quite surprised when Danica confessed her innate ability to use magic.  He felt a momentary pang of jealousy which quickly faded when he realized that it was not so much the _use_ of his magic but the study of it that gave him pleasure.  Drawing his attention back to the conversation he listened a moment longer before interjecting.

"If we must give up the shield I would give it up only to Commander Sassarius and no other.  This wizard, Nefius...  I do not trust him.  I do not trust Sassarius either but he, at least, seems to have some honor.  However, I agree that we should not turn the shield over to them at all.

Silas looked at Danica.  "I've no skill with the magics of misdirection.  To go through with this we'll need to rely upon you for that.  But it seems to me that Nefius fears the shield being seen as it is carried by one worthy and with the right to rule.  It _is_ the Shield of Kings."  He straightened a little and looks bluntly at Dartis.  "We should give Nefius what he fears.  Ride out, in full procession, bearing the shield."

"That's a good point," Danica said about it being Nefius at the gate. "That does change things, I guess."  She looked around for other ideas, hoping that something could be salvaged. She could barely make eye contact with Silas, a real magician. Nevertheless, she must.

"I'm afraid I don't really get how scrying works.  That shield was in the dark, buried. Is it possible that Nefius would have not been able to see the details of the shield? He won't have seen the shield except through that spell. Is it possible that something can be done?"

She hesitated, and continued: "I know that the wizard comes with our friends, including dear Rix, and we don't want to endanger their lives, or indeed those of the dwarves..." Danica here awkwardly repeated her courtsey, and continued."Is it possible that we could get Nefius to bring Sassarius here? Could this be made into a matter of diplomacy, not for seconds, but only for true leaders? What if we sent out someone who was obviously unequal to Nefius, with the request that the Shield of Kings is to be born by Kings, and by Kings alone?" 

Danica blushed. "You all must think me the most horrid, duplicitous scoundrel.  It seems every thing I say involves lying. But to give away an artifact to the Imperials... Well.  I can't imagine it will save many lives, even if it spares our friends for the time being."  Danica trailed off contemplating the greater good argument, wanting to help her friends but not seeing a clear way through.

"Indeed, the thought has crossed my mind I must admit Silas. However, we did agree to hand over the sheild. But no specificis were made as to whom we should hand it over to. We can and shall insist that we hand the shiled over to Commander Sassarius. Nefius made no demand that he receive the shield directly from us. That at the least may buy us some time. And I trust the honor of Sassarius more than Nefius. It was Sassarius who forced Nefius to give his word of safe passage.

Although. Although perhaps Silas maybe right. Now Silas do we advance out in full procession, bearing the shield, only to turn it over to him? Or do we ride out in full procession, shield borne upon my arm, to free our friends and cow or sway the Imperial forces before us? Or do we strike what bow we can and slay the few Imperials that set foot upon the threshhold of this fortress?"  mused Dartis.

Silas sighed.  "That is, truly, the question."  He looked at Dartis and it was plain to see that he was torn.  "It is pleasant to think that we could ride out behind you, sway Commander Sassarius and his troops to our cause, strike down those who have injured or oppose us, and then build a safe home for our families.

But the reality would likely be far different than our dreams."  Silas straightened.  "Nevertheless, that would be my advice.  Take up the shield, let us ride out behind you with our allies, the dwarves, with us.  Ignore Nefius.  Approach the commander and declare for Dorinthia.  Sway them or cow them, whichever seems appropriate at the moment, but let us do this all with the honor of Dorinthians.  Let us strike no blow except in defense."

He smiled but it was tinged with a soul-deep weariness.  "Whatever your decision, I will stand by you and for Dorinthia."

King Bermax nodded, "Very well, if that is your decision we will stand by you. What of your friends held by Nefius, however?"

Silas turned to King Bermax.  "Sire, your people will be directly affected by our course of action.  What do you recommend?  As for our companions, I don't know."

The dwarven king answered, "Your plan is solid, if it is to get the attention of this Sassarius. However, perhaps there is a way to sneak a message to him, or to sneak into the camp with the shield (although I do not know how in broad daylight), or to even try to get Nefius and the prisoners closer before making our move so that you have a better chance of rescuing them before we chase him off. Even then, we may have the whole Imperial army at our backs and would have to hope to find a way to make parlay."

"How many men accompany Nefius?"

"Six," the king answerd.

"So be it. Let us prepare to meet the Tallione delegation. Be ready for whatever may occur, including Imperial treachery" said Dartis respectfully taking the shield from Silas, and with a bow to his advisor, strapped the ancient shield to his arm.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 31, 2012)

The party moved forth from the halls of the mountain dwarves, the great portals opened by several strong and stout warriors.  The Dorinthian refugees gently cheered as Dartis led the procession, shield on high.  Their eyes were both full of hope in the face of the heroes' bravery, and full of worry over the loss of their protectors.

The party moved forward with confidence, Nefius and his six men standing in front of the perty initially by 100 yards.  As the heroes came closer, they could see that Rix and Alexander were kneeling on the ground in front of two armored men in the rear wielding short swords held near their throats.  The two men in the middle were wearing dark robes, although the one on the right looked like he had a sort of holy symbol around his neck and a glint of armor underneath.  The final two men that stood nearest also were armed, in a similar fashion to the men in the rear, but were also holding shields.

Nefius stood in the center of the six guards and two prisoners, a chest by his feet.  He looked back nervously at a company of Imperials coming from the far away camp, led by a man too far to recognize.  He turned back towards the party as they approached within 50 feet, stared at the shield and motioned to the open chest by his feet.  "What do you think you're doing," he hissed in anger.  "Turn over the shield and your friends will live."

"Harm either of them, and I promise that not only will you not walk away from this site, but that this shield will be buried so far under the mountain, not even the dwarves will be able to find it." shots back Dartis.

"As for what I am doing, _Counsellor_, is delivering the shield. You never specified unto whom it shall be delivered, nor under what conditions. As to your fear, I have no time for it. You cower and seek to hide it from eyes. because you fear what shall happen when those eyes behold it. What do your guards think to see you cower and cringe because some shiny bauble is naked to the world and not enclosed in deceit? What, I wonder, do you fear, _Counsellor_? Surely the great Nefius cannot fear a ragtag group of Dorinthians. No, your fear is approaching." said Dartis staring off at the lone figure in front of the Tallione army.

Wheeling his horse around and moving closer to the group, Dartis gestured with the shield and addressed the guards. "I command you to release the prisoners!" Dartis called out in a voice that only a Lord used to ruling could summon.
Danica stood in the back of the delegation, her crossbow in hand, feeling protected as she had cast _Mage Armor_ over herself before leaving the protection of the dwarven fortress. Her spell was cast covertly, as with all her previous magics, and she was conscious that she had revealed too much of herself. Her confession about her powers had cost her the trust of her allies, it seemed, and with no benefit to be gained. She had thought her plan was worth pursuing, but as soon as it was spoken, it seemed to have been passed over without even an acknowledgement as it was rejected.

It ached whenever she thought of her confession, and she wondered if Lord Dartis will ever have a real use for her. As a crossbowman, she had a purpose. As a messenger, she had a purpose. As a sorcerer? She felt she has been a traitor to the cause, --no that's was not right, but she feared it is how she was seen now -- the cause for which she has fought. But where could she go, she wondered to herself.

Danica was sullen, her lips pouting subconsciously, as she stood looking at those in Nefius' delegation. But she had a job, at least for now, for Dorinthia. She eyed them up, looking to assess which one of them presented the greatest physical threat, and which one of them was the most heavily armoured.  After some review, Danica believed that Nefius was the most dangerous, although the men who flanked him look to be spellcasters, while the rest were soldiers.

As Dartis commanded the release of the prisoners, Silas felt a surge of pride. Though he tried to keep his face bland he couldn't help smirking at the furious Nefius. Even so, he was aware that this could degenerate into violence quite easily and he kept one hand tucked within his sleeve grasping a wand.

As Dartis spoke, the six soldiers surrounding Nefius stood in an uncomfortable fidget, nervous glances thrown in one another's direction.  There was something in the haughty demeanor of the Dorinthians and the conviction of the nobleman who led them.  And that was when the heroes saw into the eyes of these Imperials and knew instinctively that they weren't true soldiers, but mere cronies of Nefius.

Their leader licked his lips nervously, turned to look back at the approaching Imperial company.  With a twisted red-lipped smirk, pale Nefius grasped his dark quarterstaff with both hands and said simply, "Kill them." 

The black robed man said a few words of magic, and his companions around him were suddenly strengthened in courage, the fear disappearing from their faces as they moved to attack the party.

At an impulse, Danica raised her crossbow to eye level, pointing it at the person wearing the holy symbol and the armor. She gave a moment's glance to Dartis, and back. "Your strength is gone," she proclaimed, and a ray coursed from where the crossbow bolt was, enfeebling her opponent.

As if expecting such a brtual response from the Tallionian, Dartis immediately sprang into action spurring Swift forward and drawing his sword. The great horse leapt straight towards the guard by Alexander, man and horse both seeking to strike him down.

Danica was the first to act, a coruscating ray flying from her crossbow and sapping the strength of the priest next to Nefius.

Rix also moved as he sensed the danger, throwing his head backwards to catch his guard by surprise before hurling his body forward in an attempt to escape. Unfortunately, the man recovered and slashes the kobold in the back, causing a cry and spurt of blood. Upon seeing this, Alexander roared and broke the bonds that were holding him, but was unable to shake off his guard. The Imperial stabbed the half-orc in the chest, his blade sinking deep.

Chalik moved forward and attacked one of the front-line guards, his rapier slashing but missing. Dartis charged forward and around the flanks of his enemy, his concentration on the guard with his blade in Alexander. The man looked up in surprise, as Dartis cut into his upraised arm, nearly severing it and causing the Imperial to collapse clutching it in shocked horror. As he fell beneath the noble's horse, Swift reared up and brought a hoof down squarely onto the dying man's head, finishing him off with a sickening crunch.

Kel moved forward with his longsword, attacking the guard in the front ranks, but missing him badly. Silas moved his horse past the elven priest and around the opposite flank from Dartis. When the abjurer got off his horse, and makes an amazingly talented landing in front of the guard that had just stabbed Rix from behind. His staff whistled before cracking into the side of the Imperial's helm, harming but not dropping him.

The Imperials returned the favor, although Kel was missed by the strikes of the soldiers in the front ranks. The priest moved to attack Silas, but missed him in his weakened state. The other robed figure next to Nefius made a motion with his hand, and a bolt of arcane magic flew forward and struck Danica, who grunted in pain and surprise.

Behind the party was heard a dwarven war horn and as the army of the mountain king was on the march.

When the bolt of energy blasted into Danica's shoulder, she became aware that it was the first time she had been struck by magical energy, and that it had happened within seconds of the first spell she had ever cast openly. _My whole life has changed, hasn't it?_
Danica shifted the crossbow and pointed it at Nefius. This time, she pulled the trigger, sending a bolt flying for the group leader. She reloaded. _I'm getting sloppy she thinks to herself. I've really messed this up._

Dartis turned, the fire in his eyes matching the flame that just scorched his shoulder. With Alexander out of immediate harm, he let out a cry as he spurred Swift on towards Nefius, bloody sword raised high.  At the same time, Danica fired once more, this time at the black-robed Nefius in the center of the enemy group. The shot hit him squarely in the arm, causing him to clutch his wound in surprise.

Chalik attacked one of the guards in front of him once more, but his rapier was parried by the man's shield. Dartis moved forward, barreling past a surprised mage, and attacked Nefius with his sword. The blade cut a gash into the side of the Imperial's face. As Nefius turned in surprise, Swift reared and kicked out with a hoof, slamming into Nefius' chest hard enough to cause him to stumble to the ground and cough up blood.
Kel attacked one of the guards that was in the front ranks, but like Chalik, his blow was parried by a shield. Silas attacked the man he was engaged with previously, but his strike went wide.

The Imperial engaged with Chalik closed in with the dwarf and attempted a short stab, but the stout rogue was too nimble for him. The man attacking Kel was much luckier, tricking the priest with a feint before sticking his blade into the elf's side. Kel grunted in pain, but maintained his stance.

The guard next to Silas smirked, thinking that a wizard shouldn't bring a stick to a sword fight. His grin soon disappeared, though, as his overhead smash was easily blocked by the stoic-faced and melee-hardened abjurer.

Nefius' clutched his blood-covered face as he dropped his quarterstaff and pulled a vial out of his belt pouch. He downed the strange liquid, and Dartis cried in frustration as he watched the Imperial fade into invisibility. He knew the man is about to flee, and took a final swing at where Nefius last was, but missed his mark. He soon had other problems to worry about.

The dark-robed cleric to his right reached out and grabs the nobleman's leg. Immediately Dartis felt a cold chill as dark magic coursed throughout his body. Soon after that, the robed wizard that Dartis pushed past before cast a spell at him, and the mounted noble felt a wave of exhaustion. Dartis fought off the magical sleep, much to the disappointment and rising fear of his enemy below him.

Silas blocked another of the guard's strikes with the thick oak of his gnomish-crafted staff and was pleased when the staff withstood the blow. An iron taste filled his mouth and he realized that he had bitten his tongue. He spit blood, and, hearing the cries of his companions, swung his staff at the guard facing him. Silas struck outwards with his quarterstaff, catching his Imperial opponent by surprise from the abjurer's strength and speed. The quarterstaff just barely connected with the man's jaw with enough power to cause him to spin and topple after a sickening crunch.

"Imperial Coward!"  shouted Dartis at the space that Nefius had occupied. But the fire still burned as did his leg and Dartis swung his trust cavalry sword down at the dark robed cleric whose touch chilled the very marrow in his bones. At the same time urging Swift on with his knees to strike at the cleric as well.  Swift kicked outward, but missed the dark-robed priest next to the noble. But as the priest moved out of the way of the hooves, Dartis' blade raked across his breastplate, gouging out a piece of the metal and wounding him badly.

Wheeling Swift around, Dartis called out: "Your craven master has fled and left you to your enemies. Flee and follow while you may!"    None of the Imperials answered Dartis' call. It looked as if they still had some fight left in them.
Danica was aware that none of her magics could work against invisibility, and she cursed herself that her ink vial was in her backpack, and not her belt pouch. _That might have kept him a target_ she thought to herself. But with no sure target, she turned her crossbow to the warrior who had attecked Kel.  "Your strength is gone,"  she proclaimed, as another ray coursed along the crossbow sights at her foe.

Danica's ray shot forth and touched the soldier, and for a moment he shivered, but then shook off the magic with no other visible affect.

Chalik attacked the soldier next to him, but again his blow was parried by the grim-faced warrior. Kel also made another attack against the man who had injured him, but he also failed to make contact.

The Imperials moved next, but both front line guards missed Chalik and Kel. The injured cleric made an attempt at hitting Dartis with a light flail, but his weakened strike bounced harmlessly off the noble's armor. The dark wizard took a step to flank Dartis, then cast a spell that hits the rider forcefully from behind, drawing blood.

Rix and Alexander were both down. Rix was bleeding pretty badly and not moving, but Alexander looked to simply be stunned as the heroes could see him move slightly every so often. Both Imperials that were slicing into them were killed by Silas and Dartis. Kel and Chalik were engaged with two Imperials that were still uninjured and had swords and shields. Danica was behind Chalik and Kel and shooting. The two robed Imperials were engaged with Dartis.

........Da..........
......................
.....C.....K.........
.....I......I.........
......................
....r..D..r..........
......................
...........S.........
...A.....R..........

Dartis cursed as his leg was again bitten by Imperial magics. Still, a soldier doesn't falter, and he would be damned if he had come this far to let a few Tallione take him down. Spurring on Swift they both attacked the wounded robed Imperial.

Despite Dartis being pressed by two Imperials, Silas moved to the still and bleeding Rix.  He knelt and ripped a strip of cloth from Rix's clothing to use as a bandage.  Though he had little skill at it himself, he attempted to perform first aid on the kobold.  "C'mon, you little bugger," murmured Silas, "I know you haven't finished being contrary, yet."  He looked up from his work to yell for help.  "KEL!"

Silas tried to stopped the life from seeping from the bleeding Rix, then screamed out for Kel's help. Danica's shot buried itself in the thigh of the Imperial fighting Kel, causing the man to scream and spurt blood down his leg. He remained standing, however, and focused on the elf in front of him. Kel tries to finish him, but was unable. He runs past him instead, causing an attack of opportunity that barely missed him. Kel scrambled next to Silas and yelled, "Go back to the battle. I'll help him!"

Chalik swung at the second soldier, but missed once more and cursed his luck. Dartis attacked the priest in front of him, but his sword went wide. Swift had better luck, kicking out and crushing the dark-robed man's head in. He went down in a slump.

The wizard cursed and walked backwards towards the two remaining soldiers. He cast a spell and a ball of acid sprang forth and hit Dartis. The soldiers both attacked Chalik, with one moving to flank the dwarf. Although one of the soldiers missed the nimble rogue, the second swung and barely wounded him across the forearm.

Dartis gritted his teeth against the pain of the acid burning his flesh. _Fine, if they want a distance combat, I am well prepared to fight that way_ he thought as he drew his bow. His eyes flickered over the field, taking in the movements of his men and Danica. Rix and Alexander were safe, or as safe as they could make them. Chalik was in need though.
Mounted on a trusty steed, bow in hand, as the arrow was drawn, a flood of memories assaulted his mind momentarily. Here though was the pride of Dorinthia, here was their glory, here was their skill. Little felt better to Dartis than being on horseback with a drawn bow. He smiled at the Imperial, not as a form of intimidation, but through sheer joy of being on horseback firing a bow. Not since the disaster at Kalden had he felt it.  Rythmically, two arrows sped from his bow at the Imperials.  The first missed the robed man, but the second landed squarely in his ribs. The man wheezed, and a spell fizzled, but he remained standing.

Seeing Kel's reckless dash through the battle to aid Rix and Alexander, Silas quickly stood to give Kel a little defense so that he could work to save the kobold's life. Whipping the wand of magic missiles from his sleeve Silas fired it at the nearest Imperial.
Kel continues to work feverishly on Rix, casting a spell of healing to attempt to stabilize the kobold. As he did so, Silas'  bolt of magical energy sprang forth, hitting the black-robed wizard that Dartis had just shot and causing him to flip over dead at the feet of the two remaining Imperials.

Danica saw the soldier that attacked Kel let the priest run by, and instead moved to attack Chalik. She fired at this man, but missed badly and nearly hits the dwarf instead. Chalik hardly noticed, his concentration instead on the Imperial in front of him. With an angry shout, the dwarf feinted in one direction, then brought his rapier straight for the raised armpit of his enemy, connecting with the flesh in between the armor and ripping a chunk out.

The two Imperial troops respond in kind, with the injured one missing Chalik, but the other hitting the dwarf from behind and leaving a bloody slash along his back.

Despite the pain, Chalik smiled at them and pointed at the battle field, showing the men that they were all that still stood fighting the Dorinthians. At the sight of this, both of the remaining Imperials backed slowly away from Chalik, gently placed their weapons and shields onto the ground, and placed their hands up in surrender. 

As the party considered what to do, the lead Imperial column stopped just short of them, led by Commander Sassarius. On the other side, the dwarven army and human militia stopped at an equal distance. Both forces considered one another for a moment before spending the next few seconds dressing up the lines in preparation for battle. The two surviving Imperials looked back and forth and noticed that they, and the party, were dead in the center of any charge that might happen. "We're dead men," one of the Imperials wailed to his companion in worry.

"Chalik, bind their hands and lead them back. Kel get Rix on his feet and out of here with Alexander. Back to the line. Danica, Silas, watch my back. Nefius is still out here somewhere. Meanwhle slowly back up towards the column. I am going to see what I can do."  said Dartis.

Before Dartis rode out to meet Commander Sassarius, Silas hurriedly stepped over to Lord Kalnian's horse and, murmuring a string of words of arcane power and briefly touched Dartis on the leg, casting a protection from arrows.  He ducked his head in obeisance to Dartis' command saying, "Yes, Lord," then slowly retreated toward the Dorinthian and Dwarven line.

The young noble then slowly trotted out alone towards the Imperial line, hands empty and raised in a token of parlay. He stopped just out of bow range from the Imperials. 
"Commander Sassarius, I would speak with you!"  called out Dartis.

As Silas went, Dartis' words concerning Nefius echoed through his mind.  _Nefius still about, but hidden..._  He frowned and tried to come up with _something_ that he could do when he realized that there was one spell...  As soon as he was able he cast _Detect Magic_ and began scanning the area of their short-lived battle for sign of the wizard...

Silas moved his cone of detection around as he swept the area for Nefius' location. The twisted man was definitely out of the range of the abjurer's spell and it seemed clear that he has fled, although Silas could not be sure unless he attempted to follow a dissipating trail of magic and leave the safety of his group. On the other hand, the black staff that Nefius dropped glew brightly with moderate transmutation magic. A crossbow by the side of the dead robed wizard also showed an aura of magic.

It took both Chalik and Danica to help support the gravely wounded Alexander and move the barely breathing half-orc out of the way of the approaching conflict. Kel picked up the nearly dead kobold in his arms and carried him gently away. After Silas cast his magic and did his sweep, he picked up the magical items and marched the two remaining soldiers away and towards the dwarven lines.

Dartis took the moment to get off his horse and retrieve the magic shield and his sword that he had to drop in order to fire off his last two arrows. After doing so, he remounted as three Imperial horsemen broke ranks and approached him. It was Commander Sassarius, and two of his trusted men. He looked furious, and he stared hard at Dartis as he asked, *"Is this the way Dorinthians negotiate, lordling? By slaying those who approach in a manner of peace? Nefius may have been an object of loathing, but he was still an Imperial and your murdering him must be answered for."*

"Greetings Commander Fralius Sassarius" replied Dartis calmly and formally. "I should ask you the self same question regarding negotiations since it was Imperials who drew weapons first! On one point though I think we can agree, that Counsellor Nefius is indeed an object of loathing. Unfortunately, he is still an object of loathing. After he ordered his men to kill us, he used some of his dark magic to dissappear. I knew well that it was only his fear of you that forced him to even agree to this intial arrangement. But apparently once out of your sight, Nefius does as he pleases and ignores your orders. Should he ever approach your camp again Commander, I would watch my back. He fears you and sought to betray you. I respect you as an officer and an honorable man too much to have you fall to the schemes of such a scoundrel."

"So I have no murder to answer for. I wish I had a body to present and evidence of self-defense. He order his men to attack, and struck me with his foul magic. Alas that i could not kill him to indeed answer for a murder or a death. I know that within the Great Empire of Tallione to defend oneself is considered a right, is it not? That a man is permitted to strike at those who strike at him? It was Nefius who ordered this. I sought you out, as I did not trust Nefius. That threat drove him over the edge. As I said he fears you. Perhaps he feared that if he learned your forces had been delayed here on a fool's errand, you would be cross with him."

"Commander, Nefius' errand was fruitless. All it managed was to delay your stay in these parts. Dorinthia is no more. You task is complete. If you feel the need to salt the earth and destroy every drop of Dorinthian blood in these parts, you may find that a larger task than you hoped"  added Dartis with a subtle and diplomatic reminder of the Commander's heritage.

"These poor people are not seeking to forment rebellion. They merely wish to live in peace. It has been the machinations of Rufus Nefius that has led us all here. Two armies on the brink of war. Let us end this in peace. Greater glory awaits you in the Empire I am sure Commander. None lies here. You task is complete. Seek a new task elsewhere, I ask. The man who poisoned your counsels is gone, take your own,free of his webs."

Silas stood and listened as Dartis spoke with an eloquence born of his nobility and he hoped that Commander Sassarius proved himself as noble.  With a start he realized two things: his distraction had nearly caused his arcane vision to lapse and, their commander, Lord Dartis Kalnian, was currently facing the Imperial Commander and his escorts without an escort of his own.

Quietly he attracted Danica's attention.  "Danica, Lord Kalnian faces the Imperials without attendants..."  Slowly, he began to approach the mounted delegation, hardly noticing if Danica followed as he continued to scan for traces of Nefius' magic as he walked.  To Danica he will whispered, "This crossbow I found has the air of magic about it.  Best stow it away from Imperial eyes."

He continued forward until he was only just behind and to the left of Dartis as befitting a guard or counselor.  Silas continually scanned the limit of his vision for further trace of Nefius or his magic.

At Silas' words, Danica nodded primly, took the crossbow Silas offered, and moved forward to stand a few meters behind Dartis, to his left. As she approached, she hung her own crossbow on her hip. She loaded the new one, and held it in her hands as she stood ready to guard Lord Dartis.

As Silas and Danica took their places to the sides of Dartis, the companions near Commander Sassarius stiffened and readied their weapons as if anticipating an attack.  The three heroes did the same, and for a moment the sun glinted brilliantly over the ancient shield that Dartis held in his hand.

A gasp was heard from the soldier to Sassarius' left.  "Gods... Commander, gaze upon the face on that shield and tell me my eyes don't deceive me.  Is that the one that Nefius wished retrieved?"

"It must be, Commander.  It is your image on the Shield of Kings.  Do you know what this means?"  The second companion asked, his eyes glazed in imagined glories.

But no such lust for glory reached the eyes of the Imperial leader.  Instead his face remained a visage of stone, though his hands gripped the reins of his horse until the knuckles became white.  Finally, he said, "It means that Nefius would have sowed chaos among myself, my family, and my friends.  Bringing this to the emperor, even if I brought it to him sealed in that chest without seeing it first, could have been perceived as an intent to usurp the throne.  I would have been killed, my family banished, and my allies removed from power.  In one easy move, Nefius would have erased my opposition to him at the court."

"But though his plot might have been ruined, Nefius still lives, or so these Dorinthians say.  What if he makes it to the emperor before we do?  He'll be able to set whatever plot he had in motion anyway."

Commander Sassarius turned his head sharply to his companion in alarm, then looked back to the heroes and said, "We must ride away, and fast.  It is a long way back to the Imperial capital and it would seem we have business there.  Hand us over those two prisoners you have taken that stood by Nefius' side so that we may have them testify in front of the emperor and we will leave you in peace," he offered.

The heroes agreed to this.  The chance of watching this army leave and having Nefius hang was too good to pass up.  As Sassarius turned to leave and muster his army out he said one last surprising statement.  "My mother was Dorinthian, but was a minor noble on the borderlands.  Her uncle usurped her father's position, had him imprisoned, and sold her to the Imperials across the border.  As you might imagine, she never had good words to say about her fellow Dorinthians.  Still, she was the greatest woman I've ever known, and I must say that there might be Dorinthians with character like hers after all."  After this partial compliment, he left with the two prisoners, and shortly afterwards the army did, too.

---

The celebrations started almost immediately after the last Imperial disappeared over a hill.  The portals to the dwarven kingdom were opened wide, and everyone began to gather on either side of the opening.  The human refugees started crying and hugging with the happiness of being alive, while the dwarves started rolling kegs of ale with the intention that they would soon be enjoyed.

Kel and Chalik went to help Rix and Alexander reach the clinic and be healed, while Dartis and Silas took Danica to meet with a Dorinthian who led one of the columns of armed refugees with skill.  The man's name was Barok Hume, and he had a rapier dangling from his side (OOC: Introducing Nephtys' character here).  Before they could begin their mutual congratulations, however, Chalik came back with a manacled Imperial.  The man's clothes look raggard and he seemed like he hadn't slept in a long while.  "I'm sorry to bother you," Chalik said.  "We captured this Imperial weeks ago as he was wandering nearby on his own.  Initially, we thought he was a spy and planned to execute him.  The problem is that we are now almost certain that he was a defector.  The other problem is that there are still plenty of dwarves that still want to see him dead.  I was hoping that he might get a fairer trial with your people since you are mostly humans, after all.  His name is Tessan Ventus."  (OOC: Introducing hafrogman's character)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 2, 2012)

The prisoner seemed to be on his last legs, worn and tired, with weeks of stubble covering his face. But as he was delivered from one jailer to another, he took a deep, ragged breath and drew himself upright. For a moment he stood straight and spent a time considering the four standing before them. He met the gaze of each unflinchingly, and deep conviction burned within his eyes.

He stood silent, awaiting the decision.

Dartis had watched the Imperial column leave, barely breathing. He had been relieved that more of his people would not have to fight. And that the dwarves who sheltered them would be spared the brutality of war.   But now, as he thought he could relax he found that he faced the Tallione prisoner, who stood almost defiantly before them.

"Well Tallione, how come you to be here?"  asked Dartis.

"If we treat every defector as a spy we will get no surrenders and will have to fight twise as hard in the future, but if we treat every spy as a defector we will have no secrets left. Question is, what secrets do we have left anyway? Seems to me our enemy knows our every move already. And if we already have spies in our midst what harm can yet another spy do?" Barok snorted, a wry smile almost touching his lips as he turned to his new companions. "But the choice is yours, do with him what you want, you've certainly earned it."

Ventus turned his eyes on Dartis as soon as Barok finished speaking.  His voice was rough from lack of recent use, but he spoke forcefully enough.  "It is as it has been said.  I am . . . I *was* Legionaire Tessan Ventus.  I served my empire.  I fought and killed my enemies on the field of battle. . ."
He paused, considering the recent events in his life.  Speaking of it for the first time, there were many conflicting emotions and memories.  When he continued, his voice was quieter, and although he still held his head aloft, he no longer met anyone's eyes.  He stared into empty space ahead of his.

"When the killing moved from the battlefields and encompassed those who were not soldiers. . . I was forced to reconsider much that I knew to be true.  I left the legions to find my own way in the world.  My paths crossed that of your allies, and now I am your prisoner."

He returned his eyes to those standing judgement, firmly meeting the gaze of Barok to add, "I am no spy."

Silas had schooled his face to blankness and listened quietly until this point, but his emotions were given away by a pursing of his lips and a tightening around his eyes.  He stared at the one named Tessan Ventus, but then an ill feeling arose.  _I've faced men like him and I've killed men like him..._ "All men deserve the chance to make a life of their own choosing," he murmured hardly louder than a whisper.  He looked to Dartis and didn't envy him the decision with which he was now faced.
Ventus’ mind raced on how he had gotten into his predicament.  He remembered his wanderings that led him to the dwarven kingdom; he found a glade hidden by tall hills that looked wild with growth untouched by man.

However, Ventus had found that impression to be false. Inside the glade, by a crystal clear lake and large tree that appeared foreboding at night, he found a group of men sleeping in tall grass that wrapped around their bodies and kept them as prisoners. They seemed to be deep in dream, and no amount of prodding could wake them. On closer inspection he saw that they wore the cloaks of Dorinthian calvary!

He then heard singing coming from the large tree, and as he looked he saw a lithe woman holding a Dorinthian noble in her arms, his face blank as if in a trance. The music compelled Ventus to walk towards her and the Imperial grew sleepy as the grass seemed to wrap around his legs and pull at him.

As Ventus was about to drift off, a slumbering Dorinthian somehow gathered enough strength to break the spell and grab his thigh. *"By the gods, run from here man!"* He begged as the grass tightened against him and pulled him once more closer to the ground. 

The spell temporarily broken, Ventus took his advice to heart. You ran, and did so for two days before being captured by the dwarves.  The Imperial realized that perhaps these Dorinthians would be interested in the tale, and see value in leaving him his life.  

His moment of memory broken, Ventus turned to face Silas for a moment, considering the man's statement.  He inclined his head in a slight bow, aknowledging the sentiment.  He appeared to be deep in thought for a moment before speaking again.  These Dorinthians were at least willing to hear him out it seemed, more consideration than had been offered before.

"I am certain that your dwarven allies believe me to be one who would say anything to his own benefit, but I hope that in this you will at least take me as a man of my word.  There are more dangerous things afoot in this land than man.  As I wandered lost, I came upon a cursed glade.  I nearly fell prey there to whatever evil magic held sway, but in the end it was the actions of one of your kinsmen who set me free.  If it is not too late, I would render him the same aid, but alone I was powerless.  Render your judgement upon me, but grant me this boon.  Lend me your strength in the rescue of your blood."

Dartis listened to the exchange between Silas and Barok and Ventus carefully. After considering everthing spoken, Dartis turned to Ventus: "The Emporer does not easily release his legionaires. Nor do they often seek to be released. The punishment for desertion is well known in the legions, and few dare to risk it. Fewer find fault with the tactics of the legions or the goals of the Emporer."

"In light of that I find it doubtful that the Tallione would send a spy under such pretenses. It would have been far too eas to have inflitrated the refugees. Not withstanding the timing would have put Ventus here as a spy far easlier than the Imperial column."

"If his tale is true, and the brutality of the legions, the breaking of the laws of war, and slaughter of civilians finally caused the Tallione conscience to finally awaken, then by all means we need to allow him to pursue his destiny a free man, so long as it is not to the detriment of Dorinthia."

"Here then is my judgement. We shall provide the opportunity for Tessan Ventus to demonstate his truthfulness and intentions. He was under no obligation to inform us of our kinsmen. Should his story be true, he will have done Dorinthia a service and shall have his freedom. In the meantime, he shall remain a prisoner of Dorinthia, but a prisoner of honor. He shall be permitted to shave and clean himself, and his possessions returned to him. He shall be fed as we are and shall lead us to our kinsmen. This we will do if he will swear an oath, that he is not a spy, agent or legionaire of the Empire of Tallione, and owes no allegiance to it and that he will make no attempt to escape our custody until he has lead us to our kinsman and we have declared final judgement. Since he claims to no longer be a legionaire and cannot swear by his legion or its standard, I would ask Tessan Ventus as to what he would swear by that we would deem his oath as binding,"  declared Dartis to Ventus and the assembled crowd.

Ventus listened patiently as the Dorinthian noble reasoned his way through the situation.  The stubble covering his face itched fiercely, but he maintained his stance, keeping his bound hands in front of him.

Dartis's statements about Tallione almost provoked a response from the former Legionaire, but he gritted his teeth and said nothing.  For all his feelings of betrayal, his old home was still firmly lodged in his heart.  He listened stoicly to the judgement pronounced against him, nodding solemnly in response. "Bring me my sword, the sword of my family.  I will swear upon the blade, may it break under my hand if my word be sworn false."

Barok glanced at the prisoner, "You'll know the truth of his oath at the glade, my lord."  He turned to Dartis, "It seems the Empire has its reasons to want you dead, and I wouldn't put it past them to lay a trap for you. I'm pretty much done here, and don't really care whether I'll make it out of this war in one piece or many as long as I get a chance to kill some Imperial scum along the way. You've done well so far sir and I'd like to join you fighting our enemies, whoever they may be." He saluted the Baron sloppily, something halfway between laughter and sorrow in his eyes.

Silas clamped his lips tight as he realized the words he spoke were not quite as quiet as he thought them to be.  _Your wagging tongue will bring you to sorrow, yet,_ he thought.  He gazed at Ventus appraisingly as the scene between the Imperial and Lord Dartis Kalnian played out.  Briefly he glanced over at Danica to see how the young woman was taking these newcomers, especially the Imperial, Ventus.

Thinking he saw a slight hint of command from Dartis, Silas stepped over to Ventus' dwarven captors and retrieved Ventus' weapon.  Unsheathing the weapon and holding the bare blade horizontally in front of him he moved over to stand in front of Ventus.  He glanced back at Dartis.  _I hope to the gods I'm not overstepping my boundaries..._
"An oath made while in chains can never be binding."  He looked at the nearby dwarves.  "If this has Lord Kalnian's approval then cut him free, so he can give his word, freely."  He returned his gaze to Ventus.  "Know that I am a Caernite scholar.  Not only will your oath be heard before two sovereign peoples but the earth itself will hear and bind your word to you."
Ventus met Silas's gaze without flinching.  "I understand, and accept." He held his hands up in front of him, fists clenched and held apart so the binding ropes were pulled taunt between them.  He too awaited the final word from the man to whom he had submitted himself, this Lord Kalnian.

"And gladly would I have you join me Barok. Our first order is and has been as you yourself have been serving, protecting and gathering our peoples. But in doing so there has been much fighting. I am glad to have your sword. Dorinthia is grateful for your service" said Dartis clasping the man on the shoulder.   "So be it." replied Dartis as Silas retrieved Ventus' weapon. As Ventus held his hands out Dartis gave a nod to Silas.

In a rich and full voice far more suited for court than a battlefield, Dartis announced:"Tessan Ventus you are hereby remanded unto the custody of Dorinthia. Upon your honor you have sworn to remain as a Prisoner of Honor until such time as Dorinthia has rendered her judgement. Advisor Eyrstan, release his bonds."   
As Silas cut the cords, Dartis added in a more personal tone as Silas handed over the sword: "The weapons of ones ancestors are sacred, thier deeds are bound to them, and the manner in which their decendants employ them either desecrates or reveres their memory."

"Silas, see that he gets what he needs." Addressing the small assembled host,  "Come, let us now celebrate while we may. Tomorrow we will ride out to find our kinsmen and provide Ventus his reckoning"

After his bonds had been cut, Ventus gestured for Silas to hold out the sword horizontally.  He placed his hand over the blade, slowly, to ensure that no one mistook his intentions.  He spoke deliberately and clearly to all assembled.  "I, Tessan Ventus, do swear the following, of my own free will.  Upon the blade of my father, I am no longer a legionaire in the service of the Tallione Empire.  I hereby renounce all allegiance to the government of my homeland.  I harbor no concealed duties, being neither spy nor agent for the Emperor or any other entity.  I will attempt neither escape nor any attack upon my captors.  All this I swear, to be witnessed by all."

Silas listened solemnly as Ventus makes his oath, nodding his approval at the man's words.  With the ceremony concluded Silas quietly said, "So witnessed, by the peoples of Dorinth, Bermax, and the earth who gave up a portion of herself so that your ancestors might arm themselves." 

Ventus bowed once to the four assembled before him, then left with Chalik and Barok to retrieve his equipment from the dwarves.  He stayed away from the celebrations, not sure of what kind of reception he would get, nor if he even had anything to celebrate.  Best to leave the Dorinthians in peace.  The morning would bring time enough to meet those with whom he was to travel.

Leaning in to Silas, Dartis whispered, [sblock] "Thank you my friend. I go to the king, come when you can and send Danica" [/sblock]  With a last look at Ventus, and a nod to Barok, Dartis turned and heads back into the celebration.
With a concerned look, Kel went with several dwarven priests to attend to Alexander and Rix. Strangely, the three of them had become very close throughout their adventures and the elf was obviously agitated about the condition of the half-orc and kobold.

Barok and Chalik took Ventus to get cleaned up and retrieve the rest of his equipment. At the same time, Danica, Silas and Dartis met with King Bermax. The lord of the mountain was happy enough to listen to the party's requests and agreed to allow the Dorinthian militia and refugees to stay a bit longer as guests while the party followed Ventus to the location of the lost Dorinthian cavalry. Pondering the plight of those men, he added, *"It's a strange story this Ventus tells, although there may be some truth mined from it. We dwarves never go to the location he is said to visit, as it is known as dryad territory. I would be most careful, as the fey can be vicious."*

The party talked with him some more before the group got together to enjoy the celebrations and then bedded down for the night. The party that was formed consisted of Dartis, Danica, Silas, Barok and Ventus. The area was estimated to be two days away, and the dwarves provided five days of trail rations for each of the five party members. They also allowed them to peruse their stockroom for extra goods. This was what was available to take:

3 Gauntlets
4 Punching Daggers
2 Spiked Gauntlets
3 Light Maces
2 Heavy Maces
1 Heavy Crossbow
2 Light Crossbows
1 Hand Crossbow
50 Bolts
20 Throwing Axes
2 Light Hammers
5 Hand Axes
3 Short Swords
3 Battle Axes
4 Warhammers
1 Spiked Heavy Shield
1 Greataxe
2 Shortbows
1 Longbow
40 Arrows
1 Dwarven Waraxe
1 Dwarven Urgrosh
3 Suits of Leather Armor
2 Suits of Studded Leather Armor
5 Chainmail Suits
3 Breastplates
1 Splint Mail suit
1 Banded Mail suit
3 Bucklers
2 Light Steel Shields
1 Heavy Steel Shield
1 Tower Shield
4 Backpacks
2 Bedrolls
1 Winter Blanket
1 pack of caltrops
1 Crowbar
1 Grappling Hook
1 50' coil of rope
7 Hooded Lanterns
12 Oil Flasks
25 Trail Rations
3 Waterskins
1 Piece of chalk
2 Signal Whistles
3 Whetstones
5 Torches
2 Tanglefoot Bags
3 Sunrods
1 set of Masterwork Artisan's Tools
1 set of Thieves Tools

-------------------------------------------------------

When he was next seen, Ventus was much changed from his captivity.  His sharp, new shave revealed the face of a young man.  His hair had lightened several shades with washing and it had once again been cropped short in the style of the Legions.  He still seemed slightly reduced as a result of his captivity and wandering before that, but a true night's rest had done much to restore his vigor.  His frame was broadly built, and dressed once again in shining armor he looked the part of a warrior, no longer a languishing prisoner.  But he had left the remains of his binding cords intact.  They no longer restricted his movement, but they still hung from his wrists as a reminder.

Much of his legionaire's gear was left at the battlefield long ago, and now his distinctive scale mail had been changed for a breastplate from the dwarven stockroom.  However, despite the new armor and the Dorinthian shield; the cut of his clothes, his stance and bearing, and the features of his face all loudly announced his history.  And from his belt hung his highly polished blade, proudly bearing the golden eagle of the empire.  Tucked into his pack was a battle axe, also borrowed from the dwarves.  He figured one might never know when you might need to threaten a tree.  

Ventus had stayed away from the celebrations, although there weren't many places for him to avoid being seen.  Most people didn't notice him during the festivities, but the few that did made him feel uncomfortable indeed.  Since Chalik was standing guard by his side, he was safe.  Still, he resisted the unconscious urge to rest his hand on the pommel of his sword.  He found that their reactions were slightly more positive in the morning, as it did help that he abandoned his old armor.

Before they set out, he did his best to describe in detail the scene that he was a witness to.  

"The men lay under the effects of the spell, as I myself nearly fell prey to.  It enduces a weariness it seems, a powerful effect when coupled with the plants that held them captive.  I do not know what the woman's purpose was in holding them so, but they were clearly there against their will, or with no will left at all."

Silas mind was still considering King Bermax's description of the area, and again to Ventus' tale.  Worrying, Silas had stayed at the edges of the evenings celebrations.  Silas was allowed access to the small dwarven wizard's hall, though from the limited resources it was clear that most dwarves avoided this vocation.  Since Dorinth's magic schools were all destroyed and Silas was one of the few surviving spellcasters, this was difficult for his vocation to say the least.

Silas tried to focus on learning some new spells, but the upcoming mission and the extended separation from his family weighed heavily upon him.  He also looked for Ventus but did not catch sight of the man before the morning preparation.  Though he frowned a little when he saw Barok he wasn't quite sure why and hoped that the man would prove a trusted friend.  Repeatedly, he found himself watching Danica, surprised at her transformation, and thinking to himself that she would be key to what was to come.  

Danica hurried about, not formally greeting either Barok or the newly freed Ventus. As she passed them during preparations, she bent at the waist, and tipped her hat, before remembering that she was no longer disguised as a boy. She blushed and continued to fuss about. 

When she was freed from her obligations, she went to Rix, and spendt some time with him, speaking soothing words and holding his paw-like hand. She was proud of him, how he never squeaked during the battle, and what great lengths her companions were willing to go for a kobold. _Things have changed so much, since we first met, _ she thought. _You're a hero now._

She thanked Kel for his help, and said to the Dwarven priests, "Take good care of him now," kissed her finger and pressed it between Rix's eyes. She almost skipped away, so relieved was she at seeing Rix safe.

Later in privacy she went over her gear.  She stood, the two crossbows bouncing awkwardly against her legs. _ Hmmm. Can't travel like this._  Taking a walk, she went past the sight of the last battle, hesitating where Nefius had stood, and on a hunch, bendt her thumb and forefinger into a loop, and said, "Show me what glows." She held her fingers up to her eye, and looked about, to see if there was any hint of Nefius, or anything else. _detect magic_  Danica found no trace of Nefius outside or anything else of interest, but a chill wind blew while she looked, causing her to shiver.  For some reason, Danica knew Nefius survived and that his mind was also on the Dorinthians.  It was as if somehow he had watching her from far away and when she casts her _detect magic_spell, for a moment in her mind she saw a dark figure huddled around a glass sphere and observing an image of Danica inside the crystal ball.  ... but that must have just been her paranoia.

Satisfied, she looked to see if there were any bodies left that needed to be cleaned and properly disposed of, helping the dwarven teams that were sent out to clear them away. She then returned to the Dwarven tunnel, and busied herself helping with the cooking up a meal. A fist of anxiety caught in her throat as Dartis passes, and she looked down, hoping not to be noticed. _How could I have been so stupid to have thought my magic could help in a deception against Nefius?_ But she swallowed it, flicking a remaining curl over her ear as she stirred a pot of some sort of stew.

After eating, she looks at her equipment. She was still carrying the magnificent Imperial crossbow, and it was suggested that this could be hers. She compared the weights of the two crossbows. The Imperial crossbow was a light crossbow and radiated magic.  She had some more considering to do over whether or not to abandon her old, familiar weapon that had become so used to carrying

Danica was conscious she was not strong as a real warrior, and she rebuilt her pack, starting with replenished bolts that the dwarves had offered, to see if she could carry all her belongings without slowing her ability to move through the forest. She also remembered to move the ink vial to her belt pouch, for next time.

When this was done, she rejoined her friends, and had some stew. Her repacking has taken much of their supper time, but it saved her having to make conversation.  Danica realized that her disguise failures had been her own fault: her boy disguise was seen through as soon as she encountered someone who had known her before, and she herself had revealed her real secret. _So much for that._ She tookthe silly cap off her head, and unbuttoned her collar. _No more secrets._ Her lopsided smile grew as she ate -- it was clear she was hungry -- and by the end of the meal she stood proudly, and looked to make one more change.

She started to look for a nice, silk blouse among the dwarven women, hoping something meant for a dwarven female child as some sort of formal wear. But something feminine, and something from _here_.  Danica spent some time among the dwarves looking for a more feminine outfit.  She had little luck, as most of the wide dwarven clothes made her look like an apple.  The sorceress did meet a Dorinthian refugee, however, that came up to her and offered her one of her spare clothes for two gold pieces.  The price was steep, but the woman was in need, and Danica found that she couldn't refuse.  She was pleased by her decision, however, as she found that the dark blue silk blouse fits her perfectly.  From the looks of some of the other men in the camp, it is also shouted female.

Barok had one last night with the woman who warmed his blankets on the trail and said his farewells before helping himself to some supplies (a bedroll and a tanglefoot bag).   Then he headed out to join the others. Having had little sleep and a lot to drink he was not in a cheerful mood, but kept himself steady and seemed competent enough.

In the morning of the preparations Dartis found time to speak with each member individually.  First he tracked down Barok.  "Barok, they tell me you are a man of sharp eyes, I charge you with keeping a close watch upon of our captive then. While he has sworn his oath. As you have said an Imperial trap is not out of the question. I have no suspiscions of him, but we will give him enough rope to hang or save himself." 

Barok winced slightly at the volume of Dartis' voice and rubbed his left temple before answering with a grim expression, "I accept your charge, because I do not trust him. But not just because of that. He has the blood of murderers in his veins and wether or not he has done murder against our people he has helped make murder possible for his brothers. It will take a lot more than an oath to make up for that."  

Dartis next had summoned Danica, and when she appeared he was taken aback a bit at her transformation. "Danica Swann, I wish to thank you for all of your assistance, especially venturing out with Silas to serve as my honor guard against the Imperials. It took a great deal of courage. You are part of why Dorinthia has and will be great. And Dorinthia will always be proud of Her daughters, so long as they stay to to her. I am glad to see that you no longer conceal yourself from your countrymen. You have earned every right to stand alongside Her defenders. You have the gratitude of our remaining peoples, they will not judge you so long as you do not judge yourself. Silas has told me that you found an Imperial crossbow on the field. It looks of excellent quality. Long may you use it against our enemies. Enjoy your free time, you have earned the opportunity to relax."

Danica was flushed with the compliment that Dartis offered her, and she courtseyed low. She patted the new crossbow at her side, and nodded, her lips pursed at the seriousness of what awaited them.

Dartis then caught up to Silas

 "Silas my friend, I am worried. Imperials I will stand before and face a thousand arrows, but fey? The memories of the gnome still haunt me. I will lean heavily upon your knowledge her and well as your and Danica's magic for our next challenge. But we must succeed! To find kinsmen, to find cavalry! Do you know what that would mean to our people? Such hope it would bring!

But still I worry, the Imperials are on their way back to Tallione, but how long will their own schemes keep them occupied? And what do we do with our people Silas? We cannot rely upon the gnomes or the dwarves or the elves forever. Hopefully the reduced Imperial presence will allow the elves to breath a bit more easily and keep us a while longer. But we must find a new home. Arable lands for our farmers. And it must be soon. Our people grow less scattered. We have begun assembling them. We must provide them a direction, a place to go, a place to live......." after a pause Dartis added, "a king." said Dartis staring into Silas' eyes.

"Do you think our people need these things? Ruminate upon them. Put your Caernite mind to work upon these problem my trusted Advisor, and see what answers you can give me"

Silas bows as Dartis presented the ring to him.  "Respectfully, Lord, I must decline.  I am well protected by my magics and I feel it would do more good for Danica.  She baffles me, I must confess.  She almost seems ashamed of her magics."  He shook his head in amazement.  "And I feel that she will be instrumental in our next mission.  I know _nothing_ of the fey except that dryads seemingly prey on human males.  I hope that her gender will provide us some manner of protection.  As well as her magic."  His brow knitted together in concern and thought.  "Perhaps I should try to find out more about what she can _do_ with her magic?  Though I'm afraid that no matter how cautiously I proceed I will still tread too heavily."  He sighed.

Returning Dartis' forthright stare with one of his own, Silas said, "I have thought long about these things you bring up already.  I share your worries and fear that once the Tallione finish with their internal squabbles they will once again turn towards the remnants of Dorinth.  We cannot flee them forever.  We need homes and fields, places where we can raise our children in safety.  We need something greater than ourselves, a community, leaders, a king.  Baron Dorin is old, his son lost...and the Shield of Kings has been placed into your hands..."  Unsure if he has brought up something that he shouldn't have, Silas quickly pressed on.  "I will continue to consider these things and provide you what counsel I may."

When Silas saw Danica again, he handed her the ring they discovered in the Skum caverns and told her it would protect her. (_ring of protection +1_)

Kel and Chalik came out to bid the party good luck, as did several other well-wishers that were able to get up early despite their hangovers.  Interestingly enough, King Bermax was not one of them, and the heroes heard that the lord of the mountain was so pleased at the survival of his people that he had a private celebration with five hundred year old dwarven ale, and would likely have the kind of morning no one would envy.

Silas split some of the winnings of the previous adventure amongst the three previous party members of Silas, Danica, and Dartis.  It came out to be 86 gp, 6 sp, and 6 cp each.  It probably would not be of use against dryads, but he was glad to get the obligation out of the way.

After making their final arrangements, the party moved to leave.  Ventus served as their guide through the fields to the east, although instead of going northeast towards where the Dorinthians stood against the Imperials, he cut to the southeast towards some high hills.  The journey was uneventful, but not without its own tensions as the ex-Imperial soldier was not allowed to take watch, and was himself observed closely in poorly disguised anxiety.  The situation was not helped by Barok's foul mood.  He constantly sipped at his waterskin, though by the evening the color returned to his face and he seems to be in better spirits.

The party reached the foot of the hills on the morning of the second day, and spendt most of the following day climbing up hilltops and back down ravines.  As the last minutes of the afternoon ticked by, Ventus stopped the group in front of a large ring of tall hills that circled, what he said, was the valley where he found the men.  

It didn't look like an easy climb.  The incline was steep and filled with brambles, and the heroes began to understand that Ventus' previously rough look may have been less about his treatment by the dwarves and more about his journey.  For a moment the wind picked up, and the party briefly heard the attractive voice of a woman singing in an unknown language.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 2, 2012)

Ventus stared up the slope; he remembered it as being much less daunting coming down, but then again, his mind wasn't very clear at that point.  "This is the way that I came.  There may be another, but I could not tell you of it.  Scout as you wish, but I would advise you to guard your ears against the siren's song.  Together we may stand a chance, aiding each other to break the spell, but alone you will be easy prey, and we will not know your fate."

I'll keep my distance" Barok said and began climbing, cursing in his mind as he was scratched by the thorny brambles.

The party watches as Barok climbed to the top of the hill, doing a fairly good job of staying quiet despite the brambles and undergrowth. Soon, he disappeared from sight.
Barok reached the top of the hill with confidence that he had moved as quietly as possible under the circumstances. He heard a hauntingly beautiful song that pulled him, and made him want to rush into the grove below. In the twilight he gazed upon the grove below, a scene that should have been breathtaking in its natural majesty. The grove of trees and tall grass was about 200 feet in diameter, with a shining pond that surrounded a small isle. On the tiny isle stood a great oak, but its leaves and branches looked twisted and wrong in a way that he couldn't quite understand. Barok believed he saw a couple of figures underneath the great oak, but the twilight conditions made them hard to make out.

Barok kept moving around the rim, the song making him reluctant to go back down. He tried staying behind cover as much as possible, as he both tried to observe what happened on the island and look for hidden foes along the periphery. Knowing little about matters pertaining to the fey he was still not convinced it was not an imperial ambush. _Though it would be a shame to have to kill whoever is creating such beautiful music. _
As Barok moved around the periphery he noticed that the power of the song pulled stronger at him the closer he got to the isle. At one point he was definitely sure that there were two figures by the oak tree, and one seemed to be stroking the face of the second.

He also noticed that to the north of the grove was another grove previously unnoticed and on the top of another collection of hills below the ones he stood on. The second grove was a fifteen minute walk away, in his estimation, and in the center were three giant oak trees. These seemed more natural than the twisted tree on the isle and did not fill him with the same sense of foreboding.  Barok sensed that there was something special about those trees, but beyond that he has little experience to understand more.

_Such a wonderful way to die,_ he mused to himself... _Maybe the Imperial didn't lie, after all._

Barok returned to the others to let them know what he had learned.  When the Dorinthian came back to the group, Ventus was able to breathe a little easier.  If he had fallen prey to the music's lure, it would have been difficult to earn any trust.  As it was, Ventus was relieved that the song and the woman and her tree were all still as he had seen them.  He had half begun to doubt his own sanity.

"It doesn't seem to be an Imperial ambush," Barok admitted grudgingly to the group after saluting the Baron, "but some sort of tree-bonded fairy with a captivated humanoid under her spell. I did not come close enough to see whether she intended to mate with her captive, eat him, or both, but I got a feeling she's not entirely benign."

He thought for a moment, then shrugged.  "I did notice something else though, but I don't know if it's relevant. There is another glade on an island close to here with three huge oak trees very similar to the one with the singer. There is a possibility that there are more fairies there, but my feel of the place was very different. While the singer's island filled me with unease, the second island felt more natural.  It might be worth looking into, or not." 

Danica stood there, listening to the description. When she worked as a messenger, her habit had always been to avoid forest spirits and fey—“give them room, and they don't bother you” had been her cautious assessment.  She stood there with a cool wind blowing past, her rat poking its nose out of a small pocket in her backpack.  "I don't suppose we want to just go around all this...?" she asked with a smile across her face.

"Not as long as there are Dorinthians in there, no" replied Dartis to Danica.  "Barok, is the way into the valley easily on the far side? In any case I think that may be an easier way in. If the malevolence is less or absent from that side as you sensed, we may get farther into the valley with less risk." suggested Dartis

Ventus listened to the Dorinthians discussing the approach, and the description of the second glade piqued his interest.  "It is good that at least one captive still remains.  It means that she has not simply killed them all since I was here last.  The second area seems of interest.  Tell me, was it surrounded by the same strange grass as the other tree?  The song is bait to draw prey near, but it seemed as if the grass itself is what was holding your kinsmen captive."
Barok remembered seeing grass, but not as tall and wild as that in the first glade.

"I don't suppose anyone has any beeswax we could use in our ears? Or perhaps when we get to the top we should tie ourselves together? Spells like these often work to reduce the will of an individual--as a group, we might be okay."  Danica shrugged as she asked this -- she was guessing, but wanted to be helpful.

Barok answered, "We can't fight this creature all bound up together. But blocking our ears might work I suppose, the enchantment felt stronger the closer I got to the singing. Guess I should have tried holding my hands over my ears, we can try that once we get up there and decide then whether we want to stuff mud into our ears.  But I think we should take a closer look at the other glade, if this thing has enemies or disappointed relatives it could be helpful to us. And if they too turn out to be hostile to men at least their lawn looked less feral."

Danica nodded, her eyebrows thrust up in mock despair. _How does one attack killer grass?_ she wondered.

Barok led the party the long way down the hill, around the base of the raised earth, and up and over a smaller hill away from the twisted grove. Only a third of a mile from the grove with the trapped Dorinthians lied another grove, this one with three large oak trees in the middle, the tallest being the center one. The grass was wild and came up to human ankles, but didn't seem threatening. The heroes were about 100 feet from the oaks when they saw a mountain lion rise up from where it was resting at the base of the trees and pace back and forth, watching them warily and with a surprising amount of intelligence.

Danica noticed the large cat, and anticipated a charge, and started to walk towards it. She left her crossbow at her hip, but she extended the pinky of her left hand, the rest of which was in a fist. She walked up to fifty feet.

Dartis started to reach for his bow, but the strange actions of the puma, along with the light of intelligence in its eye made him hold for a moment. His martial urges pushed him to draw, yet he fought them, telling himself that here they were dealing with fey and fairies. He wished they had Alexander with them.

As Danica advanced, Dartis kept a careful watch on her, the puma and the large oaks.
Brave Danica was the first to step slowly forward, her hands away from her weapons in a sign of peace. Dartis was more wary, but stepped in next to her and was ready to move at the first note of danger. Suddenly, the party noticed that the bark of the trees began to morph, and from them three women appeared, whose dark skin was like that of an oak. The one in the center looked older and matronly. She called out, *"Manlings, you should not be in this forest. These are dark times for those who wish to travel amongst us. Already, many men have come and many men have fallen. For your own safety, we urge those of peaceful intent to turn back."*

Dartis stared at the transformation, jaw open for a moment, but as the women spoke, he regained his tongue. "Our apologies ladies of the forest, we did not mean to intrude. But tidings of these dark times have come to us. We know that many men have fallen. Indeed that is why we come here. They are our countrymen, our friends and family, our kin. We have come to take them home. Is there some way that we can rescue them. I humbly ask for your guidance and wisdom."  asked Dartis reverentially.

The three women of bark turned to look at each other for a moment, then they began to speak in a language that sounds like elven, and yet different. Finally, they turned back once again to the party, and the older tree-woman spoke in Dorinthian once more. *"My daughter, Trieste, is the one that has captured your men. It is odd she has not killed them, for that has recently been her way with strangers that venture into her glade. She has turned wicked ever since Morduk the Corrupter had stolen her heart from her oak tree through his dark magic and trickery. Morduk had come to our forest and taken over a small temple to a forgotten, but evil god. He fell in love with Trieste, and when she did not return his love, he stole her heart and cursed her. To return Trieste to normal, you must confront Morduk and return her heart by placing it inside the dark hole in her oak tree that was created when Morduk ripped the beating treasure from its core. Morduk's temple can be found on the top of the largest of hills."* Upon finishing her speech, the woman pointed upwards to a tall hill that stood above the rest a mile to the north. It was late, but the heroes could still make out what looked to be a structure or rock formation at its summit.

"I thank you for your wisdom, we shall go both to restore my kinsmen to us and and to restore your daughter to you. Tell me though lady of the forest. How shall we know Morduk the Corruptor and how shall we know your daughter heart?" asked Dartis.

Ventus stood respectfully back from the three women while they discussed the priest Marduk with the Dorinthians. His eyes narrowed somewhat at the reference to those killed by Trieste in the past. How many men had met their doom here already? The three women seem strangely unconcerned with the fate of their daughter, or her captives. Were they no match for Marduk, or simply too uncaring to act?

He gazed upwards, considering what passed for a temple to an evil god in this glade. Their path seemed clear, but at least for now he looked to Dartis for the lord's instructions.

*"You will know them,"* the dryad answered. *"Morduk is a mighty warrior-mage, and you will know and sense his great power. He has never been defeated, and he single-handedly slew Trieste's animal guardians. As for her heart, it will also be familiar to you. Remember, neither the heart or Trieste's oak or Trieste is to be harmed. If you do not restore her, we will not aid you in restoring your friends.”*

Danica was somewhat surprised at the candour of the tree spirits, and at their trust of the interlopers, among whom she was numbered. As Dartis took control of the conversation with the fey women, Danica lowered her gaze, and slowly stepped back to join with the others. 

When they indicated the temple, Danica looked up, and a small shiver ran down the base of her neck. But her obligation was clear, and Morduk had to be stopped. She turned to Dartis, gavesa nod when she caught his eye, and waited expectantly.
Barok kept to the back, knowing that he lacked the charisma needed to parlay with the fey. He briefly considered whether it would be a better choice simply to kill the corrupted dryad than to take their chances with Morduk, but kept his thoughts to himself.
The party was in agreement, at least verbally, on the course of action. They left the three dryads and headed towards the location of Morduk.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 2, 2012)

As the party traveled, they seemed to have the feeling that they were being watched. Occasionally, there was a flutter in the trees or in the brush and instead of moving away, the animals sounded like they were following the path of the party. Danica believed that she saw the glint of eyes watching her from the vegetation, while Barok noted that the mountain lion was following them from a distance. It was if the entire forest kept a close eye on their activities.

As the party reached the base of Morduk's hill, they noticed a couple of large animal skeletons. As they climbed, the skeletons and mostly-decayed carcasses grew more frequent, as if there was once a great battle on this hill and nature had lost. All the animal bodies had signs of violent death from arrows, burn marks from arcane spells, and what seemed to be gashes from a huge sword. The animals stopped following at this point.

The party got within 200 feet of the hill's summit, and could make out a tall granite building. The face of it was plain, with two pillars holding an arched roof. Two granite statues of grotesque winged creatures had been carved where the pillars met the roof. The stone double doors that led into the building were open, though shadows hid the details of the interior.

"Damn," Barok cursed quietly to himself (but loud enough to be heard by the others) "I'd hate to have to face the one who did this in fair combat, but maybe we can kill him in his sleep. The fairies have obviously been spying on him for some time, maybe they know more about his habits, or any guards he might have?"

Silas seemed preoccupied every since setting out from the Dwarven stronghold.  Now, staring up at the ancient temple he finally started to regain some of his old animation.  "Ah!  If you discount those hideous statues this temple is clearly in the classical style of the third..."  He coughed with a bit of embarrassment as he cut himself off saying, "It's fairly old."

He looked over at Barok, hoping that he hadn't offended the man with his interruption.  "The fey may know more about this Morduk but getting them to speak in anything other than circles may be difficult.  _'...her heart will be familiar to you...'_?"  He shook his head then absent-mindedly reached back to readjust the Python rod that he had wedged behind his pack.

"For Dornithia..." Danica offered, as the party stopped.  She began to walk forward, crossbow in hand, ready for anything.

"For Dorinthia!" affirmed Dartis giving Danica a grin in either acknowledgement or agreement.  His eyes focused on Danica a little longer. Dartis still marveled at the transformation she had undergone. More and more she was truly a Daughter of Dorinthia.  Dartis brought his attention back to the temple.

"Silas, we make it through this, and I'll listen to what ever lecture you want. Barok, do you want point or shall I? Whoever doesn't can pair up with Ventus in the second row. So far your tale is true Ventus, I can release you now, your oath fulfilled, if you do not wish to venture into the temple"  offered Dartis as he pulled out his bow and nocked an arrow.

"Oh, what the hell... I'll go first." _Bloody heroes setting a bad example_... he smiled as if to some inward joke. "You stay thirty feet behind me." He passed Danica, giving her an admiring glance, _What a woman_, and walked quietly towards the gate, passing from shadow to shadow.
Silas smiled his thanks at Dartis.  "For Dorinthia!" he echoed, a moment too late and perhaps a tad too loud, as Danica, then Barok moved forward.  He quickly cast his _Extended Mage Armor_ spell, then with an awkward tug pulled the recently adjusted staff out to hold in his right hand.

As the party approached the temple, they heard a gutteral growl emanate from the darkness of the open portals. Four hairy and horned bow-wielding humanoids walked out, each with the lower body of a goat. They each nocked an arrow and watched the heroes’ approach with unease as a voice bellowed from behind them. "I smell... humans..."

Heavy footsteps were heard approaching the temple doors. "First she sends her pets, then she curses me so that I may not use the greatest of my magics, and now she sends human assassins." The gutteral growl was heard again, angrier.

"I will slay her assassins, and I will wear their bones as jewelry." Footprints appeared in the grime of the temple steps, although the walker was not visible to the eye. "Then, I will go to her glade, and take her other daughters like I have taken away her eldest then give them to my servants to do as they wish. I will burn down her ancient oak and spread its ashes across the rivers of this place and make this wood my own."

The four minions of the creature snickered, becoming more confident in their master's invisible presence. "I will do this with ease, for I am Morduk, third son of Krill the Binder, slayer of Ghul Dat, and enslaver of the dryad Trieste. Turn away, mortals, else look upon your death."  So saying this, Morduk released his invisibility and appeared in the middle of his four archers. It was an ogre, but one wielding a greatsword and with a surprising amount of intelligence shining behind his eyes.

As Barok passed from brush to brush, getting closer to the temple along the way, he saw that the five humanoids hadn't seemed to notice his presence and were fixated upon the rest of the party. Barok easily made it to their flank, and was about 30 feet from the closest of the archers.  _Fee, fye, foe, fum, we're screwed up the..._ Barok thought to himself as he tried to maneuver himself behind the ogre.

Ventus paused for a moment as the others marched forth with their battle cry.  Dartis' offer of freedom gave him pause for a moment, but although his duty to his captors may be lifted, he still wished to free the man who released him from Trieste's song.  He pulled forth his shield from his back and drew his blade.  His own battle cry caught in his throat as old habits died hard.  He followed the others silently for a moment before whispering it to himself.

"For justice."
He pushed himself past Danica, Silas and Dartis, shaking his head to himself.  "Mages, archers and skirmishers, what kind of front line is that?  Stand behind me."  At the appearance of the ogre, Ventus began to regret his decision to accompany the Dorinthians, and more so to stand at the forefront.  But he still had a duty to discharge.  The taunting words of Morduk stirred his ire, and he gazed into the eyes of his foe.  Free of his obligations, he was his own man to act as he saw fit.  He took a single step forward, eyeing the humanoids warily.  "Your nose does you justice, Morduk, son of Krill.  Humans we are indeed, but I am no assassin to skulk in the night for money.  However, we have come to demand that you release the heart of the dryad to us."

Silas halted when the archers make an appearance. His hand, deft with practice, slipped inside the bulky pouch at his belt and he fingered the broken fragment of tortoise shell. He gave his companions a quick glance to determine who might be best protected by his spell but then guiltily prepared to cast the spell, _Protection from Arrows_, upon himself.
The ogre chuckled at Ventus' request. "No, I do not think so little human. She refused to love me, so I took her heart instead and remade her so that she would appreciate me more. With this act, I've hurt the dryad mother more than any piercing of my sword would have managed. Begone humans. Are your lives so cheap that you would throw them away?" As the party got closer (40' from lead archers, 45' from Morduk, 50' from rear archers) they realized that they saw fear in Morduk's eyes and those of his companions. Morduk looks prepared to fight, but he looked less than healthy. The heroes wondered if it was the result of the dryad mother's curse that he had mentioned.

Barok moved from brush to rocks that had fallen from the structure, slipping behind one of the rear archers.  _Would we toss our lives away? Apparently so,_ Barok smiled to himself as he silently moved forwards and stabbed his rapier at the back of the Ogre, hoping (but not really caring) that it was not the last thing he would ever do.

Rough Map, not to scale:
a= archers
M= Morduk
B= Barok
S= Silas
D= Dartis
Da = Danica
V= Ventus

...............................
......B.......................
...........a.......a.........
...............M..............
...........a.......a..........
...............................
...............................
...............................
...........V..................
..............S...Da...D....
...............................

The party saw Barok move behind the ogre-mage, and before the two archers that he passed could react, he surprised everyone by silencing Morduk in the middle of his chuckling with a rapier deep into his back. Morduk turned and waves his greatsword, but at that moment a growl was heard and a familiar-looking mountain lion appeared from the opposite side of the temple and also attacked. The large cat sliced a gash into Morduk's forearm.

The forest came alive, the sounds of animals coming from all around the base of the hill. Flocks of birds flew around in a swirl of chaotic frenzy. Morduk concentrated for a second and became gaseous, but it only lasted for a moment before he rematerialized. It was as if this part of his magic had failed him, and the fear in his eyes grew.

Rough Map, not to scale:
a = archers
M = Morduk
B = Barok
S = Silas
D = Dartis
Da = Danica
V = Ventus
c = Mountain Lion

...............................
...............................
...........a..B....a.........
...............M.c...........
...........a.......a..........
...............................
...............................
...............................
...........V..................
..............S...Da...D....
...............................

Barok laughed at the expression in the Ogre Mages’ eyes, moved to flank him and attacked with both his weapons. "Come on you bastards! Charge!"  He cried out cheerfully to his companions.

Silas flinched from the chaos of the birds and the screeching, baying, howling of the surrounding beasts as the battle began.  He felt the barest amount of pity for Morduk but it didn't prevent him from casting the python rod to the ground and commanding its magics.  "Kerastes!  Come forth and coil about mine enemies!"
Silas moved next and took a few steps forwards before placing his staff onto the ground. As he spoke his command, the staff became a deadly python and raced towards one of the satyr archers. The creature grappled onto its victim, and coiled around him with enough pressure to cause him to yelp in pain and drop his bow for a dagger.

As Marduk resolidified, Danica stood puzzled at the inherent paradox of this creature. As she watched, she realized that she had not cast her _Mage Armor_ recently, and that she was going to have to remember to do that, to keep it up.  Be that as it may, her other magics were needed elsewhere. She felt liberated from not hiding her spellcasting, and as she raised her crossbow to her eye, she announced, "Marduk, you are weaker than you think", thereby casting _Ray of Enfeeblement_ on the Greatsword-wielding Ogre.  Then she fell forward to the ground, prone, and leveled her crossbow at the nearest archer.  As she lied on the ground, pointing her crossbow at an ogre, Danica replayed Ventus' words in her head. _That was actually quite nice of him._

Ventus looked to where Morduk and Barok were locked in combat.  "It seems that you leave us no choice."  His boots churned the ground under his feet as he pushed himself forward into combat with the ogre and his minions.

Dartis smiled at Barok; _now this one has potential. Hell of a way to signal an attack._ 
Dartis loosed a quick pair of arrows at the orge as he spurred Swift on towards the closest archer.  One arrow missed, but the other not only hit, but caught Morduk in his lung.

Danica’s spell contacted Morduk, but he resisted her magic's affect. At the same time, the mountain lion struck at the ogre, but also missed. One of the satyrs close to Barok leveled his bow and shot the rogue, grazing him. Ventus rushed forward and attacks the closest archer that was unengaged, but missed. 

Morduk swung his huge sword, connecting with the dryad's mountain lion and cleaving it in two. The creature never even had a chance to scream.  The second archer that was close to Barok also fired his bow, and left another gash across the rogue's body. Barok was unfazed and somehow managed to duck underneath the ogre-mages arm and drive his rapier upwards into Morduk's lowered throat. The ogre let out a gargled howl of pain before stumbling backwards and onto his back, seemingly dead.

The satyr that Ventus attacked lowered its head and butt at the fighter, but the ex-soldier easily knocked his horns away with a quick move of his shield. The constricted satyr attempted to stab at the python with a dagger, but only managed to hit himself, though the blade did it no harm.

The heroes heard a screeching from above, as the two grotesque statues came to life from off the pillars and dived towards the party. One swooped down and attacked Dartis, but missed before launching itself back up into the sky. The second one dived down at Silas, and managed to scratch the abjurer with a deep gash despite his protective magics, before flying back up into the air.

Seeing the ogre fall, Ventus pressed his confrontation with the Satyr archer. He kept one eye on the skies and the other on his foe as he stabbed once more.  At the appearance of the stone gargoyles, Danica shifted her attention from the satyr archer to them. Barok cast one last glance at the dying ogre, something sadistic gleaming in his eyes for a moment, before moving around the crumbled body to flank the archer fighting Ventus.  Silas stumbled back from the slashing attacks of the diving statue. _How can such beasts of stone fly!_, he silently wondered. With a bit of worry, and a feeling that his protections weren't quite enough, he cast _Shield_.  At the same time Dartis ducked out of the way of the gargoyles claws and thought, _"Great, flying rocks, Silas will want to spend a few days studying at the pebbles before we leave"._

Silas finished casting his spell, and felt the magical shield protect him. Next to him, Dartis moved Swift forward a few feet before shooting two arrows at the satyr that engaged Ventus. The first missed, but the second bounced off the creature's shoulder blade. It was as if the satyr had a resistance to normal weapons.

Danica fired at the same target, and caught the satyr in the thigh. The sorceress almost jumped up in fear when she heard a horrible shriek of pain, and she saw that the other nearby archer was finally crushed to death by Silas' python.  One of the satyrs near Barok attacked the rogue, but he nimbly spun out of the way.  Ventus attacked the satyr that was beginning to look like a pin cushion because of Dartis and Danica. He used his shield to get in close to his opponent, then flicked the wrist of his sword arm upwards, gutting the creature badly, although it still stood.

The other satyr near Barok tried to butt the rogue, but he nimbly dodged away and moved towards Ventus' opponent. As Barok tried to slip away, one of the satyrs caught him with a dagger. Barok was able to flank Ventus' critically wounded opponent and stab it with his rapier. Unfortunately, the satyr's skin deflected the blow.

The two gargoyles attacked once more. This time Danica was a target, and she cried out in surprise as a claw raked her shoulder, slashing both skin and the blouse she paid 2 gold pieces for (-3 hps to Danica and she'll never get that stain out). Ventus was the target of the second gargoyle, which did get through his armor.

Ventus winced as the gargoyle's claws raked his back, but Danica's cry caught his attention. He could not defend the others against the gargoyles while he was embroiled in a battle, separated from the group.  He shrugged off the wounds and continued his focus on the archers. He stabbed out once more hoping to quickly drop the satyrs, allowing him to focus on the airborne threat.

Danica rolled on her back to reload the crossbow. The pain in her shoulder hurt, but it did not distract her from her task at hand. From her position, she saw one of the gargoyles circling above her, and she sent a bolt coursing through the air towards it. Then she reloaded, conscious of the moisture seeping from the dirt surrounding the castle through her back.

Barok began to feel the pain of his wounds and suddenly realized the dangerous situation he was in. No longer so keen on continuing the battle he sneered at the satyrs. "Why are you still fighting, fools, can't you see your master is dead?", and once again he tried to impale the same satyr on his weapons.
Hearing Barok's words, Danica too called out, "Somebody should keep an eye on the ogre's corpse. You never know what will happen with a wizard." 
Silas looked from the archers to the flying creatures and back again. He was not certain which was the greater threat but his companions seemed to be doing some damage against the archers while the other creatures were fairly uncontested. _Let's see if I can bring one down within reach of our warriors..._  Arcane words and phrases rumbled from him as he raised one hand and pointed his palm at one of the flying creatures as it swooped within 30 feet of him. A bolt of scorching light shot from his palm and towards one of the creatures.

Dartis' two arrows impacted the satyr, but the first bounced off its tough skin, while the second only drew a trickle of blood. He moved Swift towards Morduk in order to stomp the corpse, but could not get there immediately due to the melee happening in front of him.

Danica fired straight up at the gargoyle that last harmed her. The creature grinned at her and froze for a moment at the sight of the small woman trying to harm it with a mortal weapon. This was no normal weapon, however, and no normal girl. The magic of the crossbow charged her projectile, and she fired the best shot of her life, hitting the monster through the left eye. It shrieked as it to plummeted to the ground, where a waiting Silas let loose with his own magic and cooked the gargoyle into a twisted mound of hard flesh. 

Silas' python uncoiled from the archer it killed and moved towards its head to begin its feast.  One of the satyrs fighting Barok stabbed the rogue in the side, which caused the former scout to sway from blood loss.  Ventus attacked the satyr in front of him, catching the beastman in the ribs with his short sword, driving the point four inches deep before twisting and yanking outwards. The archer gave a long moan, and fell while trying unsuccessfully to keep his guts inside.

The second satyr attacking Barok flanked the rogue, but failed to hit him. Barok returned the favor, but only barely managed to get through the satyr's tough skin.  Before he could even take a moment to look up, the gargoyle got by Ventus' armor and slashed the Imperial with a deep gash to his neck before soaring back skyward.

As Barok and Dartis watched in horror, the body of Morduk disappeared.

...............................
...............................
.................aBa.........
.............G................
.................V...p.......
...................D..........
...............................
...............................
...............................
..............S...Da.........
...............................

Current HPs (current/max):

Danica 15/18
Silas 14/19
Dartis 29/29
Ventus 21/32
Barok 10/21

Dartis uttered an oath upon seeing the body of Morduk disappear.  "Sorcery! The Rider take him and his minions."    Dartis saw the plight of Barok, and spurred Swift onward, attempting to run down one of the satyrs.
At Dartis' cry, Danica whirled around -- her fear over the ogre's corpse had been realized, and she cursed herself for getting distracted by the gargoyles. _I'm not a real fighter... _ she thought to herself, as she raised her crossbow to the square where Marduk had been. 

Barok sneered in irritation at his useless weapons and instead tried to trip the least wounded of the Satyres flanking him, when he noticed the ogre’s body disappear. "Bloody Hell..."

"Ha ha!" crowed a gloating Silas at the downed flying creature.  He looks around to see if anyone witnessed his (and Danica's) victory over the creature.  Seeing that everyone else was involved in battles of their own he looked to see where he might be most useful and, seeing that the python was about to eat the downed archer instead of moving to attack another one, he yelled out a command, "Attack the archer!" Drawing the wand of magic missiles from where he had it stashed in his sleeve, Silas fired a missile at one of the remaining archers.  

Silas' snake stopped in mid-preparation, snapped its jaw back into form, and crawled towards another archer. Silas himself fired at the closest archer, but his miss was a critical one and he instead shot Barok in the shoulder! 

As the arrow hits him in the shoulder Barok cursed in surprise, and smiled crookedly at Silas "Hey! Thanks Mate. I owe you one."

Dartis charged into the mix and had Swift attack the archer to its left. It was a hard hit, but the hooves barely made a dent in the creature's tough hide. The python moved to bind the other archer, but it also missed its strike.  Danica fires at where she thought the ogre-mage last was, but struck nothing, confirming her worry that he was no longer there or standing at the same location.

One of the archers butt Barok with his horns, but the rogue manages to stay standing despite the force of the impact.  Ventus attacked the archer that the python missed, but also missed with his own strike. The second archer hit Barok once more with a dagger, driving it deeply in the bleeding rogue's body.  Silas yelled as the second gargoyle took revenge on him, slashing him from behind.  Barok attacked next, and successfully tripped the archer next to Ventus for the Imperial to easily strike down. In that same moment, however, Morduk reappeared next to Dartis.

The party heard a triumphant roar as the ogre-mage appeared next to the horsed noble. The whistling of his mighty sword caused the air to shriek as the blade tore through space and impacted against the noble's armor with a sickening sound of metal ripping through metal. Links from Dartis' chain shirt were torn apart, with many of them landing as far as Danica. Luckily, it was not a fatal wound as the armor took the brunt of the punishment. Still, Dartis' body flew from Swift, and the noble fell onto the ground and onto his back. The heroes heard him gasping for air as the wind was forced from his lungs upon impact with the ground. The ogre-mage then ducked down, using Swift as both cover and an obstacle to attacking him.

Danica 15/18
Silas 10/19
Dartis 13/29
Ventus 21/32
Barok 3/21

Barok coughed out a lungful of blood and looked around, searching for a way out but not finding it. There were too many enemies and too many knives about even without inviting them to stab his back. Besides, he'd always known he would end like this; killed in a fight of his own making.  Barok, covered in the blood of half a dozen wounds, kept fighting.  
Silas yelped in surprise as his magical missile flew wide and again as pain lanced through his back.  He immediately turned his attention to the gargoyle.  Trusting his companions to deal with the remaining archers he tracked the gargoyle's flight and prepared to cast another spell.  "Fire worked before," he mumbled as he prepares _Burning Hands_.

The ogre's roar drew Silas' attention and he gaped in shock as Dartis was flung from Swift.  Everything seemed to be spiraling quickly out of control and Silas wondered, _Perhaps we've bitten off just a bit more than we can chew..._  Hardening his resolve he turned back to the gargoyle and waited until it began to dive for another attack.

Metal shrapnel flew around the teenage girl as Danica reloaded her crossbow and re-aimed at the now-visible ogre. _Pfft._

Dartis stood slowly but deliberately, bringing his shield and sword up.  "Nice hit" he muttered to Morduk.  " I thought you would have fled, being the coward that you are, third son of Krill the Kraven. This just proves that you are as stupid as you are ugly. No wonder Trieste rejected you," taunted Dartis.  "Go on order your goats to shoot me, I dare you! For I know you are too cowardly to face me!"  Then, quick as a flash the well trained cavalry man spang into action, leaping back into the saddle and slashing at Morduk even as he spurred Swift to attack the orge.

Barok noticed the smoking flesh of the satyr in front of him and realized that it wasn't a crossbow bolt from Silas that hit him from behind, but was instead a magic missile from the wand in the abjurer's hand. The magic of this place had twisted the arcane bolt, causing it to follow a straight path through the rogue and into the satyr in front of him. The damage wasn't from physical injury, but was caused mentally by the shock of the magic passing through him. Once he realized this, the rogue shook the damage off and pinned his fallen satyr opponent to the ground with his blade, although the metal failed to pass through its skin.

While Silas waited to attack, his python took advantage of Barok's work and wrapped itself tightly around the satyr, causing it to scream in fear as it was completely immobilized. Danica fired a shot at Morduk, but Dartis and Swift blocked her vision and her bolt stuck inside the horse's saddle, but luckily did no physical harm.

Ventus moved to attack the satyr that was still fighting, and was able to use his shield to push in between the bloodied Barok and the creature, therefore protecting the rogue. His ancestral short sword was put to good use, driving itself deep into the archer's shoulder. It still stood, although it did not look long for this world. In desperation, it flailed wildly with its own blade, cutting Ventus' bicep.

Morduk sneered at Dartis and disappeared before the noble, causing the party to worry about who he would strike next.

The gargoyle dove downwards to strike once more, slashing Danica across the shoulder as she moved to reload. It laughed as it began to take off, but then it heard the casting of magic behind it and turned to catch a furnace of billowing flame from Silas. Although hurt, the creature was definitely not out, and with a shriek it took off into the air once more.

But this was when something strange happens. A cloud of crows spiraled around it, and began to peck at the blistered flesh that Silas' magic had created. The hundreds of birds each made the best of their moment, flying past the gargoyle's clawed strikes and piercing the weakened portions of its skin. The gargoyle grew desperate and attempted to fly away, but the formation easily followed it until the murder of crows disappeared with the gargoyle into the sky and the gargoyle's cries grew pitifully weaker and then finally ceased altogether.

Barok went last, and took the opportunity to circle around Ventus and flank the Imperial's weakened opponent. His strikes both hit, but unfortunately weren't able to puncture through the satyr's tough skin.

Danica 10/18
Silas 10/19
Dartis 13/29
Ventus 17/32
Barok 5/21

Silas watched in amazement as the gargoyle flew off and was quickly surrounded and brought down by the murder of crows.  Shaking his head he turned back to survey the battle his friends and companions were involved in.  Just in time to see Morduk vanish a second time, as Silas cursed loudly.  "#%$@!!!" _This is the second time I've been caught unprepared to deal with invisibility!  I really must spend some time studying Astraulay's spellbook._

Rifling through his options, again Silas finds that he doesn't have much to penetrate invisibility beyond (hopefully) detecting the magical emanations.  Sighing, he begins chanting and moving his fingers in intricate patterns.  As his magical sight began to clear, he gazed towards the party in search of Morduk...

Danica winced as the gargoyle removed part of her shoulder, but she knew she was right to focus on Marduk and not the flying creature, whatever the damage. But she was not well, she knew. She stood, exposing herself to attack, but knowing she would at least not be a sitting duck.  She reached into her pouch and grabbed the leather thong she should have used before they were even at the base of the hill.

She rubbed it over her forehead, saying "I need a barrier." She felt the eldritch power coruscating through her body, as magical armor surrounded her.
"Agreed, Barok move to Danica and Silas, leave the last goat to Ventus. We need to be ready to attack with everything should this sniveling coward dare to show his face again." Said Dartis as he sheathed his sword and drew his bow while urging Swift over to the last archer to aid Ventus, if he needed it.

_The Fate of Ventus_
________________________________________
Dartis urged Swift on and flanked the satyr engaged with Ventus and Barok. The light warhorse reared up and kicks outward, missing the creature's head. The archer smiled since he was still alive, but then Dartis' blade came downward with enough force to leave a thin trail of blood across its face.

Danica cast a spell of protection around herself, the mage armor comfortably forming tightly against her. At the same time the python began squeezing the life force from the struggling satyr in its bonds.

Ventus attacked next, his blade piercing through the satyr's ribs like a hot knife through butter. The creature wailed and fell dead. For a moment, the Imperial wondered why his blade was so effective while his companions' weapons were not.  Barok searched where Dartis stood for the sole standing opponent, but did not notice where Morduk has moved to next.

Danica was breathing heavily. Bleeding from her shoulder, her blouse torn and muddied, her eyes wide in exhilaration and excitement and terror. Her crossbow was up, and with sudden jerky movements she was twisting at her waist, pointing at the air there, no there, now there.  Her pulse is pounding, and she felt sweat -- or was it blood? -- rolling down her temple.  Her magic had failed her again, her attention slipped, she was wounded. But perhaps she could kill this Morduk.

But that's when Silas cast his spell and received a helpful, yet unexpected result... Silas knew instantly that the magic of this place had twisted and enhanced his spell. The temple before him then glew with a strange green aura, the results of his detect magic spell. However, what really drew his attention was a large cloud of blue haze that hovered near where Swift was, but then moved quickly to reach Ventus' exposed back. From the size and the speed, Silas guessed that this haze was the invisible Morduk. And he was standing behind a murdering Imperial soldier who had killed Dorinthians on the field of battle and perhaps in their own towns and villages. Ventus was bleeding badly, and the ogre-mage seemed to be taking his time, probably winding up for a strike that would silence the warrior forever. Silas knew he could track Morduk now, but this was an opportunity to have an Imperial quickly slain. And all he had to do was be silent.

Barok chuckles harshly, "Hell, that was too damn close. But you did well, all of you. Seems I've misjudged you, Imperial." he said to Ventus, "You had your chance to betray us, but fought by our side. That probably saved at least my life. Thanks."  "Now, let's track down that cowardly goater and kill him a second time."

Ventus smiled at his blade for a moment as the last Satyr fell. His ancestors truly were looking out for him. He nodded briefly to Barok, but remained silent as he looked for the missing ogre and tried to listen for the heavy footsteps.

With his vision twisted it took Silas a moment to realize what was about to happen.  _In battle, perhaps, but not like this._ "Behind you, Ventus!" he called and he again reached for his wand of magic missiles.

Ventus spun at Silas's warning, staring into empty space behind him.  His eyes searched for any sign of the invisible ogre.  With nothing to see, he closed his eyes and trusted in the memory of his father and grandfather as he stabbed blindly into space.  "Guide my sword."

The air crackled as Silas' magic missile flew past Ventus and slammed into an invisible, and very surprised ogre-mage, his sword raised over his head in a two-handed grip that was about to be brought down on Ventus' head. The force magic cascaded over his form, showing the ogre-mage for a few vital seconds. Danica was the next to react, firing her crossbow and driving a bolt deep into the creature's shoulder. Two arrows flew from Dartis' bow, the first one reaching its mark and burying itself in Morduk's leg. Ventus brought his short sword up, but missed as he also scrambles away in desperation. It was Barok who finished it, with each of his blades successfully aiming for a different kidney.

Morduk groaned and fell onto his back, his invisibility gone. Even as he lay there, the heroes could see his wounds quickly beginning to heal once more.
Barok spit at the Ogre's face, crouched down and started sawing off Mardok's head with his dagger. "Maybe this will keep you dead, you ugly bastard,"  he smiled at the decapitated head. "I think the Dryad will appreciate the trophy."  

Ventus watched Barok saw for a moment while he cleaned his blade and sheathed it at his side.  Reaching behind himself, he pulled free the axe he borrowed from the dwarves earlier.  The ogre may not be a tree, but it seemed like threatening plants would not be as important at the moment. "This may be more effective."
Together, Barok and Ventus did their bloody work and Morduk was finally no more. On his body, in a blood-covered pouch, was a heart the size of a fist and made from fossilized sap, also known as amber.  The Heart of Trieste.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 3, 2012)

Danica was dizzy with the aftereffects of combat, staggering slightly as she moved from place to place, feeling the corruption of the hilltop seeping into the soles of her feet, like dampness through cheap boots. She straightened her blouse, and shifted her pack to the other side, in an attempt to cover the hole, but the pain from her wound proved too much and she moved it back. 

A small rat emerged from her pack and walked up to the corpses of Marduk and the satyrs, sniffing them, before scampering back and up Danica's leg.  Then she remembered to breathe, and inhaled large gulps of the tepid air, but was nourished anyway."There could be more dangers--I don't think the heart alone is enough. We should ensure that there are no more threats on this hilltop, or hidden among the walls of this keep. WHo will come with me?" 

She looked to Dartis and the others, and, having confirmed that there were no more visible threats, wandered into the temple to seek new ones. She hoped she would not be left alone.

Ventus kneeled down next to the dead Morduk, weighing the amber heart in his hand. "She said we would know it when we saw it. . ."
He leaned heavily on the gore splattered axe as he tried to catch his breath despite the pain from his various wounds.  His eyes fell on the ogre's blade lying on the ground nearby and he paused to consider the effect such a weapon would have had on him.  He turned his head to face Silas for a moment, and gazed into his eyes.  "My thanks."

Dartis made as if to speak, but stopped himself. He gazed at Danica for a moment. Then as if an internal question was resolved, he whirled Swift and headed into the structure.
Silas nodded and looked as if he was about to say something when Danica made her proclamation and headed into the ancient temple.  Sighing with exasperation, Silas hurriedly snatched up the python rod and followed.  "Danica.  Wait.  We've wounded..."  Of course, by this time it was already too late and Silas had become entranced by the carvings and construction of the temple.

Ventus groaned slightly as he rose to his feet once more.  For a second he watched Dartis, Silas and Danica as they moved to investigate inside the ogre's temple.  He returned the axe to his pack and drew his sword as he hustled forward, pushing past to be at the front once again.  If he was going to spend any more time with these people, he was really going to have to teach them some basic military concepts. . . like formations.  "I hope we're up for whatever's in here. . ."  He looked around with disgust at the dominant insect theme.  "Nice place though."

Barok followed Ventus, keeping an eye out for traps and ambushes while avoiding the most exposed position. He groaned a bit under his breath as his wounds chafed against his armor and clothing, but otherwise kept his composure.

'Someone must like locusts', the heroes realized as they entered through the fifteen foot high double doors of the temple. It was dark, but Silas was able to remove a torch and light it to reveal ancient brass walls covered in crawling insects...

At least that was his first impression until he took a closer look. The walls and ceiling were decorated with tiny, sculpted locusts crawling over one another. The flickering torchlight gave them the illusion of movement. The shape of the building was rectangular, and the walls were 50 feet away in one direction, while 30 feet in the other. The 35 foot tall ceiling was in the shape of a pyramid, with a large circular keystone in the center. From the rubble and chipped condition, this roof looked as if it had been greatly weakened by the ravages of time. Several bedrolls laid on the ground, and some small sacks leaned against a bronze, stained altar. On the top of this 10 ft by 3 ft altar was a giant, brass locust, perhaps an object of worship for the ancient people that used to come here.

Silas ran his fingers lightly over the wall carvings.  "The detail is exquisite..."  Silas took a moment to study the ceiling for structural soundness.  Responding to Ventus' "Nice place though," he turned and said, "I've never seen its like."  It was quite obvious that Silas, however, didn't mean it it the same sense that Ventus did.

Danica didn't hear Silas' words, the after effects of the battle still ringing in her own ears. She was careful as she walked, but was impressed with the intricacy of the carving--she was not at all phased by the insects it would appear.

"Is there any way to tell if these carvings were done by hand, or if they were made magically?"  she asked, not knowing the answer herself.
She played with her everburning torch, dazzled by the appearance of movement.  The sight of the bronze altar attracted her, and she carefully advanced towards it.

Barok poked around at the small sacks, but didn't find any traps on them although he did see that they were full of coin.  Since nothing else in the room stood out as a likely location for a trap, Barok did a close inspection of the altar, looking more for traps or secrets rather than admiring its architecture.  Danica did a similar inspection, although she was careful not to touch the altar until the rogue made sure it posed no threat.  Barok found no traps.

Barok and Danica noticed that the giant locust was somehow connected to the top of the altar without having been welded, almost as if it was carved out from a large piece of the metal.  There was a noticeable strip of fragile stone that ran around the entire perimeter of the altar and divided the top with the bottom half.  The stone was some kind of clay or concrete.

Ventus contented himself with standing guard while the others investigate the chamber.  He occasionally looked over his shoulder to the outside, but mostly watched his companions, waiting warily for anything that might endanger them.  He tried to calm his breathing after the exertion outside, but the blood dripping from his wounds was quite distracting. "Well, is there anything that requires our attention?"

"How do we feel about desecrating ancient altars to locust gods?" asked Danica with half a smile.  She was slightly dizzy, but knew others were more wounded than she was. She could wait.

"I think we should let the ancients keep thier secrets. Let us take Morduk's ill gotten gains"  said Dartis pointing to the sacks of coin "for we shall be in need of it to clothe and feed the refugees. But if Morduk dwelt here, it may be an evil place. Even if not, the last time we disturbed the ancient past, we barely escaped. But come let us return Triete's heart to her, and free our people. We can ask the dryad about this temple. Perhaps she will remember who built it, or if there is any thing to fear from it."  advised Dartis.

Silas realized that from the way this temple was decorated, he could tell that it was once a place of worship.  But to what kind of god was unknown, and probably the religion had been lost in the annals of time.  Still, maybe someone knew some of the oral history.  The structure was sound, but the architecture was quite alien and very, very old from the look of the crumbling ceiling.  The rectangular shape of the perimeter was a standard kind of design, but Silas had never heard of anyone that the Dorinthians had ever come into contact with to use a pyramid for a roof.  In fact, the only obscure mention he ever encountered of pyramid architecture had been of some far away people once subjugated by the Tallione Empire.  And they supposedly built large buildings that were pyramids in their entirety.  The locusts were so life-like in appearance that they almost appeared as though live insects were turned into metal.  With a frightening realization, Silas withdrew your hand.  The walls still glew a dull green from the result of his _detect magic_ spell, and Silas suddenly noticed that the glow came from significant transmutation magic.
Silas shrank back from the walls where previously he was quite bold in fingering the carvings.  He moved to stand in the center of the hall and nods agreement with Dartis.  "I agree.  And these aren't carvings.  I think they are real, held by some magic.  I fear if we toy with the altar then we might somehow animate them."  He shivered.

With that the party decided that discretion was the better part of valor.  They left the ancient temple, coin in hand.  They speak with the spirits that were kin to those that had built that temple, but we have not yet reached the time of that tale.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 4, 2012)

The heroes traveled towards Trieste's valley once more, and once again it seemed as if the entire valley was watching them although this time the heroes knew they could erase a flock of crows and a mountain lion from the list of pursuers.

When the party reached the summit of the tall hills surrounding the dryad's grove, they began to hear the lure of the dryad's song pulling at them. They were worried of pushing further, where the affects would be even stronger. The grove of trees and tall grass was about 200 feet in diameter, with a shining pond that surrounded a small isle. On the tiny isle stood a great oak, but its leaves and branches looked twisted and wrong in a way that they couldn't quite understand. The heroes believed they saw a figure or two underneath the tree, but the night lowered visibility to the point that it was hard to be sure.

"We need to return the heart to the dark hole left in Trieste's tree. The question is how to do so with out being ensnared. I think this is best done either through speed, by me on Swift, force of will to resist by perhaps Silas. Or our best option may be a woman" said Dartis looking knowingly at Danica.

"Danica, how strongly do you feel the pull of the dryad? Even now I feel her song tug at me. How I wish we had Kel with us, or Alexander who knew so much of the natural world. But we move with who we have. I suppose the last option is to simply call out to Trieste. But she seems to not be herself and would not respond well to attempts to contact her. So, how do we best proceed? Do we have other options?"

Danica also felt the pull of the song, but it was different from what the men were describing. It was a strong pull, but it was more of something that she wanted to hear more of and made Danica feel lazy and tired versus something that made her take actions she would not take otherwise.

Danica was caught by Dartis' question. Her face went blank, "Er."  Her voice caught immediately. Clearly she didn't know how to explain the pull. But she courtseyed as she bit her lip and and tried again. "Lord Dartis, I don't know what effect the Dryad's song will have on me, but since it does not resonate with me as it aparently does with you, I will try. The song makes me tired, and at rest. The worst it will do -- or so I imagine -- is make me want to rest. If that is the case, then perhaps someone else could take the heart from my hands, and continue.

"I am not afraid," she said, visibly terrified, "But I shall do what I can. I believe the heart too might offer protection. The dryad must want it back. It is part of her." She paused, and a smile slowly grew over her face as a spark shined from the corner of her eye. "Besides, if something happened to me, I have all you men to come rescue me."  She giggled.

Ventus considered the island, nearly losing himself in the song for a brief moment.  He shook his head to clear it and faced Dartis.  "It all comes down to whether she wants her heart back or not.  If she wants it, then simply approaching with it in hand might be enough.  If her nature has twisted enough where she will resist it, then it may require all of our strengths.  If the lure is too much for any one of us, then we could each be lured in one by one as we attempt to rescue those already lost to the song.  Perhaps if we had enough rope, one could go in and be pulled out it they failed to hold strong." 

"Perhaps it will not be so bad even if we fail," Barok looked down at the island smiling. "I'll go. From what the other tree-fairies said I don't think she kills her victims right away and I wouldn't mind a bit of 'rest' for a while. If it turns bad I'll have you guys to bail me out. And I am the only one of us with a chance to enter unnoticed."

Before Dartis could prepare a plan of action, Barok snatched the heart and began running down the hill. He gave a half-pause as the strength of the song intensified, and for a moment the rest of the party thought a collective, "Oh hell..."

But the rogue recovered and shook off the music while leaping over the occasional mound. The grass came alive and reached out for him, but the dextrous Barok was able to move too quick for the blades of grass to hold him down. He made it a third of the way before anyone could think to follow.

Barok stopped briefly before charging ahead and stuffed his ears with moss and tied a piece of cloth around his head to help block out the increasingly inviting sound.  He had second thoughts, realizing that maybe the singing made him a bit overeager.

Danica stared in wonder as Barok made a run for the tree. Again, her words had gone almost unnoticed. But she watched him as he went, and shouted out encouragement: "Be careful!"

Dartis swore at Barok's rashness and spurred on Swift.  He cried out after Barok and led Swift into a gallop. He didn't make it more than 30 feet when the song took ahold of the nobleman, causing him to stop in amazement at the most beautiful music he had ever heard. And even though he could not see her face, Dartis knew that the woman by the pond was all the beauty he could imagine wrapped up in one stunning face. Swift begin to panic, as blades of grass wrapped up and around his hooves and immobilize the horse.

Barok continued his own run, and he continuesd to shake off the dryad's song. He was now 40 feet away, and could see her now. Despite her panic-filled face that gazed upon his defiant countenance, he noticed that she truly was a beautiful creature. A man stood up next to her, wearing the clothes of a Dorinthian noble attached to the cavalry forces. Barok's examination didn't slow down his nimbleness and once more he dodged the grasping blades of grass.

Danica dodged the grasping plants around her, but stumbled after making it only 15 feet. The music was like a beautiful lullaby, and the sorceress felt as if she should rest.

Silas moved quickly and surprisingly even more nimbly than Barok.  He made it 30 feet with seeming ease, his mind concentrated upon his wife, a vision that the dryad's song had difficulty piercing.

Ventus was also able to dodge the plants, like Danica was, but only made it 15 feet before succumbing to the song... It was so beautiful, he realized.

S= Silas
D= Dartis
Da= Danica
V= Ventus
B= Barok
W= Dryad
N= Dorinthian Noble
T= Tree
..............................
.........V....Da............
............D......S.........
..............................
...............................
............B.................
...............................
...............................
........WN..................
..............T...............

The song continued, and for a moment Barok froze from the beauty of the dryad's voice. Everything was in that promise. Possession, desire, lust. Everything that a rogue could possibly want, although strangely there was no promise of love. The former scout muses that he normally made similar proposals whenever he had the opportunity. His dark humor helped him break the bonds of the enchantment, and once again he was on the move. He avoided the grasping plants and lands calf-deep in the pond by the great oak tree. As he moved onto the tiny isle, the Dorinthian cavalryman intercepted him, drawing his sword in warning. Barok could see by looking into the man's eyes that his will was not his own. The rogue could just make out a large hole in the tree behind him.

Dartis was still held by her song and Swift stopped struggling, more so because of its inability to move than from true desire. The plants wrapped steadily upwards and now touched the nobleman's legs and the horse's midsection...

Silas continued to dodge the plants and ignored the song by thinking of his family, making it another 30 feet and close enough to see that Barok was about to be engaged by a man wearing the cloak and armor of a Dorinthian cavalryman. The sight before him was almost enough to give him pause. The nobleman was Cal Dorin, the baron's lost son! And these mounds were his men, swallowed up by the twisted dryad's grove. They were not just Dorinthians. They were people of Fair Creek.

The sight of Dartis' horse ceasing its struggle pulled at the pity freely given by Danica's heart. She overcame the dryad's song and bolted next to Dartis in an attempt to free the nobleman. Before she could act, however, blades of grass rose up and snared her around her right thigh.

Ventus felt the pull of the dryad's song and took a few more steps forward so that he might better gaze upon the woman's beauty. Strangely, he was able to stumble past the ensnaring grass without getting himself caught.

S= Silas
D= Dartis
Da= Danica
V= Ventus
B= Barok
W= Dryad
N= Dorinthian Noble
T= Tree

..............................
..............................
..........V.DDa............
..............................
...............................
.................S............
...............................
............B..................
........W..N.................
..............T...............

As Danica struggled with the growing tendrils and vines wrapping around her leg, she spied the sword-wielding Dorinthian about to attack Barok.  She reacted quickly, forgetting herself for a moment:

"Your strength spills into the earth" she proclaimed in a loud voice, as a shimmering beam leapt forth from her outstretched hand. She reached for her crossbow.

Barok shouted out to the two lovers by the tree while continuing to move forwards, "Morduk is dead. I killed the ugly bastard, twise, and I've got his head right here to prove it," he held up the head by the hair. "The Heart is yours once again if you will but let me pass. Get that noble fop out of the way and let me show you what a real man can do." he winked at her.

He continued to advance and struck out with lightning speed, throwing Morduk's gory head right at the knights face while hooking his foot behind the man's knee and pushing him out of the way to try for a trip. "Did you really think he could stand in my way? I'll save you wether you want it or not."

Though events had again spiralled out of his control, Silas followed as Barok ran headlong into the grove.  Seeing Cal Dorin face Barok and knowing the surrounding mounds were likely his men as described by Ventus, Silas continued to plow forward to aid the man and free the others, somehow.  His mind, however, was full of the image of his wife as he last saw her: holding their child, standing next to his aged father, as the town came to see them all off.  As they marched faint strains of Dorinthia's battle-hymn floated after...

Suddenly Silas burst out in song.  "Dor-IN-thi-AH!  Dor-IN-thi-AH!..."  Loud and out of tune, it was still recognizable as Dorinthia's anthem and he put all his emotion into it, hoping to rouse the sleepers.

Dartis took no notice of the malicious monocots creeping up his leg. Once more he had become far too entranced by the most wonderful song.

Ventus merely brushed the grass away from his leg as he easily pulled free to continue towards the source of his enchantment. He stumbled forward, his mind in a daze.

For a moment of surprise, the dryad and Cal Dorin watch as Barok showed the heart in his hand.  Then the wood creature stopped singing for a brief second, and stared in anger, speaking the command, "Kill him."

Cal moved to comply, but before Barok could attempt to trip him, a bolt of magic flew over his shoulder and hit the nobleman.  Danica's spell of weakness seemed to affect him, but then he visibly shook off the spell.  Silas' shouting was heard behind Barok: "Dor-IN-thi-AH! Dor-IN-thi-AH!...".  From the mounds around Barok, the cry was taken up by hoarse and weak voices, *"Dor-IN-thi-AH! Dor-IN-thi-AH!..."*

Perhaps it was the chanting that did it, or the recognition of heroic friends.  Perhaps it was the brave and bloodied Barok's stubborn stand, or the distraction of Danica's spell.  Whatever the cause, Cal lowered his blade and the rogue skirted by and drove the heart deep into the oak's hole behind him.  The singing stopped, freeing Ventus and Dartis from its enchantment.

The hole sealed itself and the dryad had a change come over her.  Her enraged face grew soft and pleasant for a moment, before she collapsed in tears, wailing.  "Gods!  He killed them.  He killed my so many of my friends," she said as she collapsed with her face in her hands.  Cal took a few steps towards her, as if intending to hold and comfort her.  He stared down at the pitiful creature, and changed his mind while clenching and unclenching his hands.

"Thank you," Cal said to Barok with a cold expression.  But come, we must now free our friends." 

Barok turned and smiled expectantly at the dryad, his smile growing stale when noticing her reaction. _Gods! I should have known, no "Oh my brave Hero! Look at those noble wounds, please let me kiss them and make it better..." No, instead I get a weeper._ 

"There, there, don't worry about that," he tried halfheartedly to console her. "Everything ends. It's the way of, uh, nature or something. At least you got your vengeance. It's all right, you'll get new friends, you've got a new one right here,"  he said, touching her shoulder gently.

He smiled distractedly at the knight, "That's all right sir. Thanks for getting out of the way." "...That really doesn't sound like such a bad idea, now when she's not an insane monster anymore." 

Barok watched quietly as Cal took his blade in hand once more and moved towards the nearest mound, but it was not needed.  Like a coccoon, the grass opened to reveal dozens of Fair Creek cavalrymen.  All but two were still alive, although greatly weakened.  Even Alexander's sister, the half-orc paladin Alexis, was found and gave Silas and Danica a small smile of thanks and recognition.

As the group set up camp, Dartis again found time to have private words with the various members of the group.  To Danica he said, "Again you have proven your worth and valor Daughter of Dorinthia. You and your abilities, all of them, benefit the people of Dorinthia, our people." said Dartis clasping her on the shoulders. "On behalf of them I thank you." 

Danica yelped as Dartis grabbed her shoulders--even as the wound began to heal, they were still sensitive, and the skin of her upper arm was exposed through the tear in the cloth. But she smiled, and courtsied, and said, "Thank you, my Lord. For Dorinthia."

Ventus stoof at the edge of the grove, a rather severe expression on his face, tight lipped and stock still.  It was as much of his inner feelings as he would let show on the exterior; he did not allow his anger to cloud his face.  He was angry at Barok for rushing off into the trap, he was angry at the others for following, and he was angry at himself for not having the willpower to resist the dryad's song.

The dryads sent help in the form of berries that burst from bushes that spontaneously erupted up from the ground and the heroes found that the nearby pond had fresh water to help the starved men.  Somehow the grass preserved them at the same time it sapped their bodies of nutrients.  The heroes spent the day burying the two soldiers that had died while the men and surviving horses recover.  Cal took the two deaths the hardest.  "My fault.  We had to ride and try to warn my father, but the Imperials intercepted us and we rode into the hills to lose them when I heard her voice.  I wasn't strong enough to resist that... thing.  And my soldiers died for my weakness.  In my mind I saw her as a Dorinthian noblewoman.  Someone to continue a kingdom's noble lineage with.  Gods..." he hissed in disgust.  Perhaps the dryad heard him from her distant tree, for she looked at him in a hurt expression before disappearing into her oak once more.  Some rigid pride had broken in Cal, and the heroes were not sure whether it was for the better.  Although his men still looked at him with respect as he passed, he would never forget the tragedy that he was partly responsible for.

Dartis approached the stoic legionairre, Ventus, as he stoood to the side of the camp.  "Well Tallione, you have proven yourself truthful and more than competent in battle. I thank you for your aid in defeating the ogre. We could not have won with out you. I again say to you that I hold your vow upheld. By your own admission, the men who saved you are now free. Though you are free to pursue your own path, I sense you would not return to Tallione. I would ask you then Ventusm would you not journey with us a while. We could use a stout man who knows about standing and fighting. I know there may be some distrust that may exist for a bit, but I at the least offer my hand in friendship." said Dartis extending his right hand, while pulling out a knife with his left in offer to cut the remaining and symbolic bonds on the legionairres wrists.

Ventus nodded solemnly and ran his wrist slightly for a moment, relieving the sensation that has stayed with him for many days now.  He looked Dartis in the eyes, trying to read the man, then clasped hands with him firmly.

"You are correct in assuming that I can no more return to my home than your people can to theirs.  I find myself in need of a new home, or a new purpose.  Perhaps I will find my way along side you and your comrades." 

Ventus saw that the situation had resolved itself, but that would bring about its own worries, for now the neccesary reprimand for Barok's impetuous behavior would never come.  He stood watch stoicly over the recovering Dorinthians, glad at least that he was able to repay his debt and aid in some small way their release.  His eyes gazed out over the men, seeking out the one whose words saved him from sharing their fate on his first journey to this glade, fearing that he may have been to late for him.

Dartis found Barok at some point. "I wish to thank you for your efforts Barok. Both against the ogre and to replace the heart. However I would also caution you to not be so rash. There is far too much at stake here. The future of our people hangs upon every action we take and we must not fail. I am overjoyed that you succeeded, but, had you not......."

"This is not a reprimand, nor a formal action. Though I am captain of the army, I ask you as a companion and a friend, to please exercise some due caution. There are so many back there. The same that followed you to the mountian, that desperately need us to succeed. I cannot afford to lose you, nor can I afford to have any failures. Our people's morale hangs by a thread, it is our duty to maintian that. I know you are not used to leading and thinking of the people you lead. But look at Cal and how he grieves over the men he lost. Imagine the people you lead to the mountian. They still look to you. I still need you to help lead our people to safety Barok. Dorinthia needs you Barok, will you be there for Her?"  

"You really believe you're going to restore Dorinthia again? That you can put everything back together, bring us victory and peace and then give yourself a crown? With this?" he gestures to the encampment. "No, Dorinthia is lost. Her people murdered or in chains, her towns and fields in ashes inhabited only by beasts and ghosts. All we can do now is seek our vengeance and our deaths like men."

"You don't think I grieve only because I do not wallow in it? I have lost as much as any of you, but this is not the time for tears. These," he touches one of his wounds and the crusted blood surrounding it, "are the only tears I'm going to cry. And if I seek some pleasure on my way to death, can you blame me?"

Dartis listened to Baroks words and was silent a moment.  "Then why are you here? Why not run after the Imperial column and die _'like a man'_? Why not go and through your life away if you have lost so much and are seeking death?
And truly then why did you lead the refugees back to the hills? Dorinthia is lost only when we allow Her to be. You are right that this is not the time for tears, but neither of wtaer nor of blood. Nor is it time for vengance. That time will come. But if you truley have lost hope, then leave us, seek your death as you wish and find vengance as you can.
But I think there is more to you Barok. Some compassion must still dwell within you. Some pride of being Dorinthian. Why else would you lead those people to safety if _'her people are murdered or in chains, her towns and fields are ashes inhabited only by beasts and ghosts'_ ?

So long as I draw breath I will seek to protect Dorinthia and her people, no matter where the live. If you cannot understand that I pity you. And I will not have you compromising the future of Dorinthia. A fool I may be, but that hope is all those refugees have, and I will not fail them.

Your choice is your own. I will release you from any obilgation the Dorinthian army holds you to. But can you ever free yourself from the obligations you owe it the army and to Dorinthia?"  

And Dartis turned and walked away to leave Barok to his thoughts.

Dartis found Cal at some point through the evening and pulled him aside for a private counsel.  "Cal, you must recover here. You have lost no luster in your men's eyes. There is no shame here. This is not war or battle. This is sorcery. I myself was smitten by the song. I was held captive by the grasses. There is no shame in that, it does not diminsih your value as a warrior. We faced a gnome some time back who cast his sorcerous magic. Oh it was beautiful. He showed me here I could find our people, where we could live safe. But it was a lie. But Cal, these lies only have power because in our hearts we want what is promised so much. In our hearts lies the hope of Dorinthia. To desire the success of of people is nothing to be ashamed of. And if that hope makes us more vulnerable to evil sorcery, then so be it. For with out that hope in our hearts Cal, Dorthinia will die."

Dartis turned to face Cal, and grabbed him by the shoulders and stared into his face "Cal, my brother, my kinsmen, listen to me. You must shake this black mood off. Our men, our people need us. Did we weep after Kalden? Of course, but we did not cower from the next battle. Tonight we will honor those who have fallen. But we must move on Cal. Hope is finally rising, we must show that to our people."

Dartis then proceeded to tell Cal the tale of their rescue mission to find them, how they found the Imperials and how they were turned back, and finally the tale of Morduk. He also informed Cal that his father grieved terribly for him and will desire news of him soon. 

Cal nodded at Dartis, though did not meet his eyes, *"Thank you, Baron Kalnian, but leading men to die by the sword is one thing. Watching them helplessly as their lives are sucked out of their bodies is quite another. Still, I will carry on, for my men so that they may better serve our people if nothing else."*

The party spent the night guarding the sleeping troops.  Cal slept furthest from the oak tree, and the dryads did not reappear though the food continued to grow when needed.  In the morning, on the crest of the hill, a small band of men could be seen observing the poor camp.

Ventus saw that they were wearing the clothing of Craeceans, a diverse and educated people in love with science and philosophy that were eventually taken over by the Tallione Empire.

The two new visitors, Nikolos and Caramip (two new PCs!), had traveled far to find the camp of Commander Sassarius, but it looked like his army had left.  Which was unfortunate, since they needed to restock on supplies for their research into Dorinthian culture.  Dorinthians had the most interesting, but primitive architecture, although they were hoping to move on and examine the plains that supported the nomadic lifestyle Dorinthians practiced before founding a kingdom.  

Nikolos and Caramip had followed a horse trail, thinking maybe it would lead to Sassarius' cavalry, but ran into this surprise.  Instead of finding a Tallione camp, here lied what looked to be some tattered remnants of Dorinthian cavalry.  How marvelous!  And Nikolos thought Dorinthia was completely defeated.  Hmmm... the duo thought that maybe they should go before the Dorinthians noticed them as they might not appreciate being discovered... oops... too late...

At the dawning of the new morning, Ventus stood watching the newcomers, sizing them up to determine their purpose.  Their clothing was familiar enough.  He stepped forward to call out.  "Hail to you, Craeceans.  What business brings you here?"

In the morning Ventus' call alerted Dartis who went to join Ventus at the edge of the camp.  "Ventus, what do you know of these Craeceans?" Dartus called back, "A scholarly expedition you say. Then by all means come and join us Witness Nikolos!" as Dartis waved Silas on up.  It was best to have another scholar to join the parlay, if inded these men were scholars. As an afterthought Dartis gave Barok a small signal to indicate that the crafty man should circle around to provide some cover and ensure that this group was alone.

Ventus shrugged in response to Dartis' query.  He leaned in to answer quietly. "A peaceful enough people, scholars and educators. . . but subjects of the Tallione Empire."  He relaxed somewhat, taking his hand away from the hilt of his sword, but he continued to watch the new arrivals in case they were more than they claimed to be.

Nikolos glanced at his entourage, then looked at Caramip. "Well, this should be fascinating."  Leaning on his longspear, which made a passable walking staff, he called back, "We are a scholarly expedition, seeking knowledge in the blessed name of Adeiros the Seeker. I am the Witness Nikolos. Whom am I addressing?"  It was obviously rather silly to try to fight, and Nikolos rather doubted that his party, leading pack mules loaded with supplies and all the impedimentia of scholarly field work, were going to long out-run Dorinthian horse archers.

Nikolos smiled a little. It wasn't lost on him that the Dorinthians hadn't actually identified themselves.  Still, there was little help for it now. "Well, let's go see what we can learn down below. Best behavior, hmmm?" This last was directed at his Caramip.

With an innocent smile, Caramip nods her head and follows in step behind her large friend. Her innocent smile quickly turns mischievous as she reached into her pack and produced two empty coconut halves. As if on cue, she quickly rapped the two coconut halves together as she walked behind her friend. The beat and sound of the empty coconuts mimic that of a large house trotting a long a cobble stone road. At the same time she hummed a load an obvious out of tune hymn similar to that of trumpets blaring for some Lord.

Despite protests from her large friend she continued with the gross buffoonery. Only to stop with hysterical laughter once they came face to face with the weary travelers.

Nikolos finished walking down the hill, smiling in anticipation of learning new and interesting things.  Of course, the first thing he learned was that these Dorinthians looked as if they'd been battered around a good bit.  Many thanks for your kind welcome.  I can't help but see that you've had some trouble.  May I be of assistance? I'm not the greatest healer,but the Seeker is beneficient with his power."

"Gladly would we accept your help as well Nikolos. The Seeker's gifts are welcome here. But if I may ask, what brings a small group so far from Tallione, Craecean?"  asked Dartis.

Ventus stood a little behind Dartis and off to one side, watching the approaching travelers carefully. He nodded his own greetings as they approached, but waited to hear their response to the question posed. However, part of him hoped that they were no more than they appeared to be. The ogre and his allies had left far more injuries than a single night's rest could mend.

Nikolos nodded politely to the obvious soldiers, Ventus and Dartis, then gave Caramip a truly arched look. "Allow me to introduce Mistress Caramip. She is a font of tales and information...though at times..." He left that statement unfinished, and opened his healing kit.  "With your permission?"

“Oh boo!” She responded. “I worked real hard on that. Any idea how hard it was for me to hide a hollow coconut from you?” She humps with her hands on her hips. “Gods forbid that you show a bit of humor.”

She turned to face their newfound friends and offered them a bright smile with a small wave. “Greetings! Seems like you all had a bit of fun here.”, she said as she took a better look at the disheveled camp site. As Nikolos began to administer his care, she pulled out her trusty mandolin and began to play a soothing hymn. 
Nikolos spent much of his magic and healing abilities on the five wounded heroes while Caramip lifted spirits with her music. The man was quite talented, and in no time at all the party was in a much better condition. He then saw to some of the worst off of the soldiers, and the heroes began to become confident that they could get the group of them back on the way to the dwarven kingdom by the next morning. After that, it would be another couple of days of preparation before they were all on the way back to their new home.

Silas guffawed indecorously at the bard's shenanigans.  Seeing that the Seeker or Witness or whatever his title was, tolerated the bard's antics put him a little more at ease to finally approach and give a greeting.  "Welcome, Witness Nikolos, Mistress Caramip.  I am Silas Eyrstan, a Caernite scholar and a Dorinthian."  He hesitated to say more without an indication from Dartis that it was ok, especially knowing that he had a tendency to carry on a bit more than might be wise.

As Witness Nikolos tended the other soldiers, Silas asked, "Your aid is appreciated, Witness Nikolos.  Seeker...Adeiros, is it?  I don't recognize the name.  Perhaps you could tell me more..." 

Nikolos replied as he worksed over the wounded, having used the power of Adeiros to heal the worst off. "Adeiros is the Seeker of knowledge.  His worship extends to all lands, though I suppose he's much more prominent in Craece then elsewhere. The Great Library of Adeiros there is an amazing place. An entire city dedicated to the pursuit and compilation of knowledge. I hope that my history of the Dorinthian War will someday reside on the shelves there."

He finished bandaging a wound, grateful for Caramip's playing. He  was not a complete stranger to fighting and bloodshed, but he has seen things done to the Dorinthians, in the name of the Empire, that turned the stomach.  "Of course, I doubt that my writings will be completely acceptable in my own lifetime. But many of the greatest scholars' works have only come to light after they've gone to the glory of Adeiros, so I'll be in good company."

Ventus Tessan bowed to the new arrivals in thanks for their efforts on behalf of the group.  He rubbed idly at his ribs, testing the newly healed wounds and considered the Seeker and his. . . ally.  "My thanks for your aid, your arrival is fortuitously timed.  My name is Tessan Ventus, and I offer you my gratitude."

The Seeker's further comments about his work produce a raised eyebrow as he looked over the man.  "You are writing a history of the Dorinthian War?  An interesting choice of topic.  I trust your research is going well?"

Nikolos returned Tessan's bow, at least so much as he could while working.  At the man's question, he shrugged slightly. "It is going reasonably well. Wars are always difficult to fully understand, are they not? So much blood and suffering over what seems in afterthought to be small matters.  As you might imagine, a lot of what I have, aside from my own observations, comes from various Imperial officers and functionaries, extolling their victories and courage in the face of the wicked and barbaric Dorinthians."

The nearby Silas unaccountably choked and coughed loudly.  He briefly looks over at Ventus but turned back to the Witness.  Rolling his eyes a little he said, "And, of course, the Craeceans were vile degenerates until the Tallione showed them the proper way of life.  Perhaps you should speak to some Dorinthians though I doubt you'll find we feel these are 'small matters'."  Somewhat prickly, Silas stood, intent on bustling around the camp to prepare a meal for the collected company and guests.

Nikolos smiled at Silas' comment and said before he could walk away. "Well, I'm afraid you'll find no shortage of vile and degenerate Craeceans. By all accounts, my ancestors were rather at a loss once it became apparent the Talliones weren't going to be stopped by scathing philosophical rhetoric or  well-turned satiric verse.  So far as talking to some Dorinthians, it would seem I've come to the right place, wouldn't you agree?"

Silas let Nikolos' indominitable good nature siphon off his flush of irritation.  "Forgive me, Witness.  Emotions concerning this subject are, as you might understand, still somewhat raw.  I would agree, it would seem that your Seeker has indeed led you to the proper place and time to hear the Dorinthian viewpoint."  As he begins ladling out servings of a thick stew and crusty bread he says, "It isn't much but you are more than welcome to a share."

After recognizing Nikolos' healing abilities, and his interest in Dorinthia's side of the story, the party invited the priest to join them and see the Dorinthian people for himself. The offer was too exciting to pass up.

Upon thinking on Dartis' words, Cal asked for an extra moment alone to talk to the dryad. She hadn't come from her tree for quite some time (not even for Barok), although as the group left and allowed Cal a moment alone, they saw her come forth once more to speak quietly with the man. What words were exchanged, the heroes did not know, although Cal seemed to have gained a necklace made of twined and somehow threaded leaves.

The party arrived as heroes once more in the dwarven kingdom, although even the dwarves seemed to be slowing down on the alcohol and more appreciative of simple pleasures, such as drinking sips of water to alleviate morning headaches... soon after the party, its ragtag army, and the rest of the refugees were supplied and on the way north.

Silas found a moment when he could talk to Dartis alone.  "Lord Kalnian, before we left the kingdom of King Bermax of the Dwarves you asked me to consider several things.  Finding Cal Dorin with members of his cavalry is a great thing for our people.  Though the flower of Dorinthian nobility has been greatly depleted, killed or taken by the Tallione, a noble wedding would do much to restore our people's hopes for the future."  Silas coughed, seeming somewhat embarrassed but continuing nonetheless.  "Baron Dorin has a daughter of marriagable age and you yourself are unwed...  Perhaps you should speak to the Baron when we return.  We will be returning home now, won't we?"

*****

Closing Chapter 3, the Imperials. Next, Chapter 4...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 5, 2012)

The party traveled in front of more than a thousand refugees, members of the Dorinthian cavalry, and militia men.  It was a long journey north back to the town originally named Meristra, and renamed Fair Creek, where the remnants of Dorinthian civilization had begun to rebuild their home.  The trip was uneventful, although several times scouts reported seeing humanoids such as goblins and even the occasional gnoll, although all such creatures were intelligent enough to avoid such a large force.  The going was slow at first, as there were a number of sick and aged people in the heroes' sizeable band, but as they came closer to their destination the party found the general excitement caused an increase in the body's daily speed.

Barok stayed oddly quiet on the way back, grumbling to himself occasionally about "Lying ungrateful bloody women."

Nikolos spent his time moving among the Dorinthians, using his healing skills, and when necessary the holy power of the Seeker, to deal with injuries, illness, and such other difficulties as he could help with. While doing so, and quite openly, he asked questions, and listened to the stories people were willing to tell. Each night of their travels, he spent hours with Gnaden, his scribe, dictating more of the account of the Dorinthian war.

Caramip, like Nikolos, too filled her time with the refugees. Though instead of gathering tales from the elderly she found herself immersed in countless blissful games with the children. She quite literally spent almost every waking hour running around with any number of the children partaking in countless of their games. Then just when the sun would set, she would go to every parent of every child she gamed with and tell them how much fun they had. 

On the ride, Dartis found time to ride with and speak with Nikolos. "So tell me historian. Why is it that the Tallione subjugated Craece and the halfling territories, but seek to completely erradicte Dorinthia, man, woman and child?"

Nikolos didn't answer immediately, as he marshalled his thoughts.  After a time, he said, "In truth, I don't know.  I can hazard a guess, and that would be two-fold.  In the case of Craece, our culture had largely lost its first vigor, and we were divided into many factions, split by old disagreements, and far more interested in debates of philosophy then maintaining our mutual defense. In short, the Talliones very likely didn't see us as a threat to their very existence. We never crushed Tallione legions, as your people have done.  The halflings too were a fairly easy target, and no true threat to the Empire.  Your folk, on the other hand...your rather unfortunate excuse for a king aside, Dorinthia was the only force in the known lands that could truly threaten to defeat the Empire, in the long term.  Dorinthia is a strong nation of warriors. Tallione is in many ways absorbing Craecian culture all too well.  Your king weakened your nation, and simultaneously allowed the halflings to stage against the Empire, providing an excuse for war.  As for the slaughter...I can only say that the Empire of this age is corrupt, sick at its core in many ways...and a threat, however distant, to the Empire can expect no mercy in these dark days." 

Finally, the small army of refugees and soldiers entered the outskirts to the Silver Forest and the thin, overgrown trail to the Dorinthian town.  The party led the group, but pulled back into a halt when they saw four elves approach on horses, their appearances grim.  The leader called out, "Halt Dorinthians!  We are here to speak to the misguided one, Kelnian As'Tayal.  I have here a scroll for his eyes only."  So saying, he took a scroll from his hands and extended it outwards towards the sole elf in the heroes' company.

The elven priest, Kel, raised a curious eyebrow and stepped forward to take the parchement into his hands.  While being haughtily examined by his fellows, he broke the seal on the document and began to read.  After a few minutes of taking in the scroll's contents, Kel's shoulders sagged as if a great weight were put upon them.  He walked back towards the party and explained, "The Tallione Empire is now aware that the remnants of the Dorinthian kingdom have been rescued by the elves of Silver Forest and are now threatening reprisals unless the refugees are given up.  The Elven Council has reported to my people that their defensive forces are barely adequate to withstand an attack.  This has caused a backlash againt the Sol'vi Elustru faction in the council, which had been your main supporters.  This alone wouldn't have been enough to throw the political situation into chaos, but it seems that your own Baron Dorin has proclaimed that Meristra is going to be renamed New Dorinth in a ceremony next week, and has said words to the effect of starting a reborn kingdom here in the western edge of Silver Forest.  The implications of this has completely reshaped the way most elves now see the refugees, and most opinions have turned greatly negative."

"The political attacks have been so heated that a change has taken place.  Sol'vi Elustru has been greatly diminished in power, but so has my own pro-neutrality political faction, House Rela.  House Dran, a group that wants to better ties with the Empire (or at least to placate them) and speaks of removing the refugees from the Silver Forest, has gained many seats.  Strangely, so has the Magi, a group of wizards on the council that believes in ceasing all relations with non-elves and increasing efforts in defense.  All diplomatic ties to the Dorinthians have been halted for the time being and the ambassadors recalled.  Silas Generwine* and I have been asked by House Rela to come and speak in the council in your defense.  I doubt Silas* will have anything good to say.  I, on the other hand, seem to be your defending attorney."  Kel said this with a worried smirk before reaching for the hands of his companions in order to clasp them one last time.  He gave a comforting squeeze to Rix's shoulder, though the kobold simply looked at the other elves bitterly and said nothing.  

Dartis held Kel's hand a moment and pulled him close,  "Remember the winged elves my friend. May the Rider bless your journey." In a fit of emotion, Alexander gave the elf a strong hug, then they both said short prays to the Rider before Kel mounted a horse, joined his fellow elves, and rode to the east.

**Silas Generwine is the elven co-ambassador to the Dorinthians, not to be confused with Silas Eyrstan the Caernite (PC).*

"The harder the road for the Rider, the more joyous the homecoming," intoned Dartis as they disappeared from sight, invoking an ancient saying of Dorinthia.  "Well there is nothing more we can do but wait for the counsel to make it's decree. They did not say our permission to travel through the forest was revoked. In the mean time, we have families who are seperated. Let us join all of Dorinthia, even if we must then move again." said Dartis sadly.

Ventus offered only a slight tilt of his head in farewell to the departing elf, having not gotten to know the cleric as much as his other companions.  He watched the elves ride off, with a rather grim expression following Kel's explanation.  _So much for the hopes of finding a new home_, not that he could expect much welcome among the Dorinthian's regardless.  Still, the politics had gotten ugly, and it seemed that the elves were quick to pass judgement.  He shook his head and spoke quietly to himself, "'Misguided one' indeed.  It is good to see they keep open minds."  He waited for the others to resume their journey and fell in beside them.

"Let us ride to rejoin our people!"  cried Dartis and signaled for the group to continue.  Dartis rode up to Silas: "We must move cautiously through the political minefield that is laid before us Advisor. Hindsight says we should have left a more skilled politician behind, but what is done is done. I fear that this declaration was not done solely to boost morale. And worse it was done prematurely. We must let Kel do what he can, and see what the situation is in 'New Dorinth'  before we can plan."  Silas nodded, but he was obviously troubled and deep in thought.

As the heroes entered the outskirts of the newly named town of New Dorinth, many of the locals rushed up to greet the party enthusiastically. Wisely, Cal sent some of his men to ride ahead and warn his father of the more than a thousand refugees that were about to flood the area. It was Syra Dorin and Kyle Radnal that respond, however, organizing the local priests to care for those who were sick and having some of the men from town set-up rows of tents as temporary housing on the southern edge of the town. Not everything ran smoothly, but there was at least some semblance of order.

The beautiful Syra went to greet the party directly when things calmed down, and gasped in shock when she saw Alexander and Rix being helped along and using crutches. She ordered them to be helped to the administrative building where Baron Dorin had made his living quarters to save housing space. She ignored Alexander's protests, and gave him a quick smile and a squeeze on his arm before heading back to direct the efforts in taking care of the refugees.

Silas, along with the town mage Hector and his apprentice Fineas, went from place to place casting magic to mend ropes and torn canvas. Now that her secret was out, Danica openly used her magic to help with the organization of supplies as a personal assistant to Kyle Radnal. Dartis and Cal helped with organizing the regular soldiers to help, and to help diffuse their stepping over the town guard efforts, since those men were performing their own tasks as directed by Radnal. Ventus kept close to those two men, but felt unsurprisingly isolated as the refugees were not excited over accepting his aid. At the advice of Cal, he changed temporarily into the civilian clothes of a Dorinthian farmer and found his aid more welcome. Barok was also helpful, although the man suspiciously seemed to find a way to help almost every available young woman. Nikolos was thought to be an oddity, although his healing powers diffused xenophobia on the part of the needy population and allowed him a chance to continue his research. Most of the people, especially the local Laughphray gnome ambassadors, weren't sure what to make of the prankster, Caramip. Yet that foreign gnome seemed to have a way of calming the children through this trying time. Within four days a piece of normality descended upon the Dorinthians. By the sixth day, Kyle Radnal, with Barok's help, had organized the men from the new group of refugees into work details mostly dealing with clearing new land of trees with donated gnomish and dwarven axes, building new and temporary homes that would take weeks to construct, finding land suitable for farming for the coming season, and hunting and gathering for food in order to offset the depleting supplies. The gnomes and dwarves were still sending some food, but the withdrawal of aid from the elven lands had caused concern. That night, Baron Dorin declared that the next day there would be a social in celebration of the finding of more Dorinthians and the hope that others would be brought home. Although quite pleased with the recovery of more of his fellow people and the return of his son, the strain of authority was beginning to show in the slower walk of the Baron. In Fair Creek, the town practically ran itself and the previously shy lord spent most of his time walking his gardens and drinking socially with the local minor nobility. Although he had done a passing job, he was not meant to lead during the more trying times. That he had continued to do the best for his people, despite the wearing down of his health, had made them love him much more than they respected him. It was Syra and Kyle who they respected and looked to leadership, however; the daughter of the baron was surprisingly coming into her own.

The social commenced the next day. The call for a feast was resisted, due to the concern over supplies. Still, there was enough alcohol to go around. Baron Dorin took the time to mingle with the population, while his son stood slightly behind and to his right while his daughter stood at his left. Alexander and Rix (usually seated because of their wounds), Silas, Dartis, and Danica were the guests of honor although Kel was greatly missed. Barok was allowed to join them at the head table, while Nikolos and Caramip mingled and told the amazed crowd that followed them tales about lands far away. After a week even Ventus was somewhat accepted, but only among the older soldiers who wanted to swap stories of fighting his fellows on the battlefield. Wisely, Ventus made sure of commenting on Dorinthian bravery that he had noticed while fighting their kin and avoided the more inflammatory events. If he was not at first liked, he was at least understood and respected as a fellow warrior.

Somewhere during the night, Dartis, Danica, Silas, Ventus, Barok, Caramip, and Nikolos all found themselves with a drink in hand and in conversation with one another. The party members all wore their equipment to show off as was requested by the baron. He insisted that the people should see their heroes in such gear as to make them more impressive and raise morale. It seemed to have worked, and it felt nice to be able to get away from the questioning crowd and relax with fellow adventurers. As the other six listened to Caramip tell a joke that was falling flat, Danica felt a pull on her sleeve. Rix somehow managed to use his crutches to come alongside of her and say, "I went upstairs inside the administration building to get some privacy when I saw some movement in the forest to the north of the town. Let's flee this place, Danica. Your people might feel as if the worst is over for them, but if you've been paying attention to all the local rumors and politics you would know that everything outside of this sleepy town is chaos. Something has gone very wrong."

Before Danica could reply, the heroes all heard a woman's scream to the north, which caused the crowd in the center of the town to grow quiet and listen with fear. Somewhere from the forest outside the town, a war horn was blown.

Barok, despite the bleak mood he had found himself in recently, began gradually to enjoy town-life again as life began to take on a semblance of normalcy. There were always some women who were impressed by a few scars, and being considered a "hero" didn't hurt. The food was not bad, and the wine was plentiful. Life was good, if you didn't look to closely.

Hearing the scream, Barok was not the first to rise (for that he is a bit too drunk) but instead said drily "If that's a Dryad I'm not lifting a finger."

One of the nearby men, a gray-haired member of Radnal's militia coughed out his ale in surprise upon hearing the horn and said, *"By the Rider! I haven't heard an orc warhorn for twenty years."* So saying, he and many of the other militia and cavalry members began to rush for the barracks for their arms and armor. It would take them some time to be ready. Alexander pulled himself up by a crutch and somehow managed to push Syra and her father into the administration building. After Danica's refused to leave, Rix disappeared into the darkness of a nearby alley.

Nikolos listened to the horns, and stood, taking his longspear from where it leaned against the wall. "Master Gnader, take the lads and see to the safety of the writings." Master Gnader tipped his head towards his master, Nikolos, in respect, then scurried to obey his wishes. Having sent his scribe scurrying off with the journal, he headed towards the sounds of the horn. As he did, he looked around for Ventus, moving close to the man, his symbol of the Seeker's Eye in hand, the longspear resting on his shoulder.  He placed an _Extended Shield of Faith_ on himself, followed by _Bull's Strength_ on Ventus.

Dartis jumped at the sound of the horn. After hearing the proclamation by the veteran, Dartis swore, a habit life had forced upon him of late. Dartis rushed to Swift, who had also been enjoying the festivities, enjoying apples and carrots from the children. Mounting Swift, Dartis rallied his friends and Cal and the rest of the cavalry.  "Come we must by enought time for the guards to mount a defense. Let us remind the orcs why they fear Dorinthian horsemen! For the Rider!" cried Dartis charging off to the northern gates.

Barok finished his drink, grabbed a hold of Dartis' stirrup and swung up behind the man. "You don't mind giving a fellow a lift, I hope?"

"Not as long as you're coming to fight"  replied Dartis.

Dartis and Barok were the first to leap into action, riding Swift north, towards where they believed to be the direction of the commotion. Nikolos, Danica, and Ventus followed on foot, or at least they did for a short while. The five adventurers ran headlong into a fleeing mob. The people parted for Swift, but the three heroes on foot were swept away by the crowd. On the other side of the social, Silas gathered together his family. Silas' father found forgotten strength and broke off the leg of a chair, holding it like a club. There were a lot of women and children being made to go south, away from the violence, by the men. Silas led a group of mothers and children, while Caramip quickly formed a band of children who couldn't find their parents and did her best to console them while walking by the abjurer's side.

Dartis and Barok broke free from the mob, only to see a small band of orcs 50 feet in front of them. They were carrying axes and wearing hide armor. After their easy sport, they also looked shocked that anyone would come to confront them. There were four orcs, standing in a loose square-pattern.

Nikolos, Danica, and Ventus finally separated themselves from the crowd, but it was due more to the fact that another loud commotion sounded off from the flank of the mob. The trio headed towards the sounds of glass breaking and wood shattering, while the rest of New Dorinth's people ran by. The heroes saw one of the larger manor houses used for multiple families in these trying times. Some of the family members must have thought to barricade their home, because five orcs were struggling to enter the building. A sixth orc lit a torch and ran as if to throw it into the second floor of the house. Above the second floor was a sloping roof, and the three saw a hatch open and several Dorinthians streaming out while screaming for help. The orcs wore hide armor, and were wielding axes, the nearest orc being 50 feet away. The farthest was 80 feet away, while the torch bearer was in the middle, about 60 feet from the group.

Silas and Caramip gathered the children, when three straggling orcs rushed down a northwestern street towards them. They were 70 feet away and closing fast. Each orc wore hide armor and wielded a battle-axe. A little girl that was holding Caramip's hand screamed at the sight.

********

Thanks for the props from folks like RedTonic.  I'm going to have a bit of a challenge sorting through the rest, because this was a three part battle with each team of heroes divided from the others and fighting to hold back the raiding orcs...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 9, 2012)

Dartis and Barok

"This should be fun." Barok grinned, drawing his weapons. 
When Dartis had engaged into the fight, Barok prepared to leap off the horse and get into a flanking position. 

Dartis let Barok slide off Swift. "Stay close until they close, Barok. Can't lose you now," said Dartis with a grin as he brought up his bow and rapidly fired a pair of arrows at the front orc.  His shooting had become deadlier over practice in battle.

Barok slipped off from Swift and readied himself for oncoming orcs.  Dartis broke the silence by letting two arrows fly at the largest and meanest of the group: an orc with an old scar that had blinded the warrior in the left eye.  Dartis' first shot buried itself deep into the orc's right arm, but the second shot was a critically great one, going through the humanoid's right eye and taking out parts of brain while it continued its path and exited via the back of the skull.  As the large orc's body fell, the remaining orcs stood dumbfounded and shaken.  Dartis heard them murmur a word amongst one another: "Dul-keyar".  Finally, one gathered his courage and charged, followed by the others, but because of the delay they only made it 30 feet towards the horseman. (now within 20 feet of you)  Barok decided to charge the group and attacked the lead orc, but missed with his rapier.

Three more orcs appeared from down a side street, about 60 feet to the duo's right.  Two looked like young warriors, but the third was smaller and wore beads while carrying a totem staff.

.........................
.........................
.......o......o.........
...........B.o..........
.....................o..
............D.....o....
.......................o
........................

Barok suddenly noticed the odds arrayed against him and cursed. Breaking off combat he tumbled to avoid the crude orcen weapons and tried to get within the cover of a building. Then he moved stealthily to try to make surprise attacks against alone and isolated orcs, looking leaders and spellcasters. Dartis would do well enough on his own if he used his superior range and mobility, but Barok knew he could never survive alone on the front line against those odds.

Dartis gave a cry of "Dorinthia! The Riders Return!" after the lead orc went down. 

Seeing the new orcs, Dartis made a quick change and fired a pair of arrows at the new smaller orc with the totem staff. Dartis had devolped a healthy respect, fear and hatred of those who could cast spells after dealing with Morduk, Nefius, and Astraughley.

Dartis moved Swift forward while firing two arrows at the orc down the road.  The first hit the orc adept's leg, although the second barely missed.  The creature barked an order to his comrades and they ducked into a close alley and disappeared.  Dartis brought the horse forward to flank the orc Barok was escaping from and Swift struck out next, driving a hoof into the orc's back.

The creature turned around and swung at Dartis, but missed both rider and horse badly with his axe.  His companions charged, one missing, but the other leaving a bloody trail along the noble's leg with his weapon.

Barok, who was holding his action once more, attacked next, using a flanking attack and catching the wounded orc in the neck, killing him.

.........................
.............o...........
..............Do........
...........B.............
.........................
.........................
.........................
.........................

Barok moved first to flank an orc focused on Dartis, and hit him from behind with a critically successful slash, separating the creature's meaty head from his body.  Dartis put away his bow and switched to a sword and shield as he urged Swift to attack the remaining orc, but the hoof missed.  The orc responded with another savage strike at Dartis, but the noble was able to block with his newly-held shield.

A few feet behind Barok, in an alley, was heard someone casting a spell.

..........................
..................|.......
..................<===(alley entrance)
..................|.......
............B.............
...........................
..............Do.........
..........................

Barok turned towards the sound and smiling hid himself in the shadows of the corner outside the alleymouth before rounding the corner, crouching low with his weapons at the ready.

As Barok waited, Dartis brought his blade downwards, wounding but not killing the orc in front of him.  Swift also reared up, but missed.  The orc got under Dartis' defenses but the noble was able to deflect the axe strike away in the last moment with the bottom of his shield.

Down the street, three orcs came forth from out of an alley.  The magic-user among them cast a spell on the axe-wielding orcs as the charged forth.  None of them noticed the hidden Barok off to the side.

..........................
..................|.......
..................<===(alley entrance)
.............m.B|.......
..............o.o.........
...........................
..............Do.........
..........................

******

Ventus, Nikolos and Danica

Ventus pushed through the crowd, casting around for a glimpse of their missing companions.  However, the sight of the orcs attacking the manor refocused him.  He quickly took in the civilians, orcs and torch, doing quick tactical calculations in his head.  He'd never make it in time.  Even as his mind reached this conclusion he was drawing his blade and moving forward.  He pointed the sword at the torch bearing orc, calling out to Danica and Nikolos, "Stop him!"

He rushed forward as fast as his legs would take him, his shield raised in front of him and his sword held high in defiance.  He shouted a wordless battlecry as he attempted to draw the orcs' attentions.

Nikolos considered the situation, then decided that a single thrown torch was the least of their worries, at this point. There wwre ample people in that house to deal with such a matter, so long as the heroes could deal with the orcs at hand.

He said nothing though, instead simply advancing in Ventus' wake, and calling on the Seeker's power and casting _Bull's Strength_ at his ally. 

On Ventus' command, Danica found herself the first to act.  She raised her crossbow and fired, an incredible shot that greatly injured the torch-bearing orc with a bolt deep into the back.  It dropped the torch and screamed in pain while trying to drag itself back into a side street.  The other orcs moved next, advancing, but not reaching the trio.  They all roared and brought themselves into a barbaric bloodlust.

Nikolos had cast _shield of faith_ before, and now that the orcs were visible, he reached over and touched Ventus, who felt much stronger.  _Bull's strength_ was placed on Ventus.

Ventus moved forward and struck, the wound that he ended up dealing the orc would have been enough to normally injure the humanoid, but the extra strength given from Nikolos' spell drove his blade an inch deeper, slaying the creature outright as his short sword touched its heart.

......._House_..........
...........................
.......................o..
............................
............................
............o......o.......
............................
............o....o..........
.............V...............
..............N..............
...............Da...........

Nikolos frowned slightly, wishing he was back with his journals. This was no place for a simple scholar to find himself. Again calling upon the aid of the Seeker, he cast _Protection from Evil_ on Ventus, careful to keep an eye for any threatening orcs. Then he readied his longspear, intending to stab past the soldier when the opportunity arose.

Ventus allowed his eyes to drift from his foe for a second as the orc slumped before him.  He nodded his head tersely over his shoulder. "Good work, Danica."

He considered the orcs now arrayed against him with a dispassionate eye, standing firm with his shield raised.  Outnumbered for now, he took a cautious stance and engaged the nearest orc.

Danica fired at the nearest orc, hitting once with a hard shot once more, but not felling the creature.  The orcs then moved to take on Ventus, with two hitting and both bloodying the man's shoulders.  The soldier countered with an enhanced strike of his own, finishing the barbarian that Danica injured.  Nikolos cast his spell, and Ventus feels as if he was protected against the remaining opponents.

......._House_...........
.............................
............................o
.............................
.............................
.............................
...................o........
............o.o.............
.............V...............
..............N..............
...............Da...........

Ventus winced as he felt the orcish weapons bite into his flesh, but smiled with satisfaction as another orc fell. As he was slowly surrounded by the orcs, he focused more of his efforts on staying alive. He kept his shield between himself and his foes and chose his moment to strike.

Nikolos muttered something in Craecean, seeing the injuries to Ventus, before calling upon the Seeker again, feeling the prayer for _Endure Elements_ fading, replaced by a small portion of the deity's power, casting a _Cure Light Wounds_ on the soldier.

Another bolt was fired by Danica at the far orc, who she had a clear shot at, but it went wide.  The orcs close in on Ventus, the three of them surrounding him to get a better chance at striking at him.  Amazingly, they all missed, though the Imperial felt as if a holy presence turned two of the evil creatures' blades at the last minute.  His return strike barely hit, and although it wounded the enraged orc badly, it did not drop him.  Ventus felt Nikolos touch his shoulder after a brief prayer and sensed his wounds mending themselves somewhat .

The orc that Danica injured before disappeared into a side street.

Ventus was grateful for the aid of Nikolos, but could not spare the time to thank the man as he found himself pressed by three orcs. His mind noted the path of the wounded orc, and he scowled as he was unable to pursue it. He could only hope that it meant to flee and not attempt to do more harm.

He continued his assault against the orcs, still wary of his enemies. He fought on with silent intensity, watching his opponents' eyes, trying to predict their attacts.

Danica fired another bolt, but missed.  The young girl cursed out loud, a bad habit from the time she spent with soldiers.  Although Ventus was surrounded, he was able to avoid each strike except for one slice along his thigh.  His return strike dropped the injured orc, however, leaving only two.  Nikolos cast another spell, and the Imperial felt his protection increased.


......._House_...........
.............................
.............................
.............................
.............................
.............................
.............................
............o.o.............
.............V..............
..............N.............
...............Da..........

Nikolos, for his part, stabbed forward past the soldier, using the length of the spear to keep the orc on Ventus' left off-balance. "Well, Master Ventus, it cannot be said that you and your friends lead retired lives of philosophical debate."

******

Silas and Caramip

Silas quickly thrusted his son into the arms of his wife and turned to his father.  "Keep them safe, Father, and don't fight unless you must.  Keep the children together.  I'll deal with this."  He turned to look at Carmip.  "Join me in an orcish waltz?"  He grinned with false bravado, winked at his wife (who likely saw through his charade), and turned to meet the onrushing orcs.

In a loud voice he called, "Kerastes!  Defend the children, destroy orcs!" and threw the ornate python rod onto the ground summoning forth its magics.  

“Shhh… its O.K. my dear. They are not going to hurt you.” Caramip said soothingly to the child as she let Silas’ wife take the child away from danger. “Me dance?” She answered Sila in a tone mirroring his, “Why I did even bring the proper attire.” 

Turning to face the oncoming horde she offered the orcs a grin of absolute excitement. With pure glee in her voice she said, “No, no, no. You have this all wrong. If we are going to play Red-Rover-Red-Rover, first you have to _freeze_ before you can come over." as she cast _hold person_.

Caramip's magic spell halted the lead orc in place.  The other two ran by him and were continuing towards the group in a barbaric rage when Silas' staff transformed and headed straight for them.  The snake practically leapt from the ground, wrapping itself in a critically successful embrace of the lead orc, which screamed in surprise.  The orc's ally yelled and attacked the snake, greatly harming but not killing it.
In the distance, the duo could see three more orcs appear.  Two carried totem staffs, while another was a warrior type with a battle-axe.
.........................
..........o.............
........o.....o........
........................
........................
........................
...........o...........
........................
........................
........................
........Ko.o..........
........................
........................
..........S..C........
........................

Silas' snake squeezed the orc in its coils, causing it to scream loudly.  Caramip cast another spell at the orc, and suddenly it looked at the bard as if she was his best friend.  However, when the bard tried to get him to kill his ally, the orc broke out of the enchantment, picked up his axe once more, and charged the gnome. He didn't get far.  Silas' ray stopped him, and the children screamed as the scorched orc took two more steps before falling into a charred heap.

Another orc ran forward and chopped at the snake constricting his friend, injuring it further.

.........................
..........o.............
........o.....o........
........................
........................
.........o..............
........Ko.............
........................
........................
..........S..C.........
.........................

“See that is what happens when you don’t follow the rules. No one likes a cheater,” Caramip scolded the smoldering Orc. “I believe that calls for a five minute _silence_ penalty to the contesting team.”

“Sshhh. There is no need to scream little one.” She said soothingly to the little girl as she cast _Silence (20’ radius)_ on the left orc shaman.

Silas inwardly cursed as the orcs hacked at the python.  _How much damage can that thing take?_ he wondered.  And he worried about the three orcs advancing towards them.  Nevertheless, he cast _Extended Mage Armor_, dashed forward unslinging his crossbow as he went, and dropped a bolt onto the guides, cranking back the string.  "Catch me if you can!" he called out to the orcs.

Kerastes squeezed once more, killing the orc in its coils.  Caramip finished casting her spell at the shamans.  Both the shamans looked confused, as if something had just gone wrong for them.  The other orc still moved forward to strike, one injuring the constrictor snake, while the second one hits with such savagery that the snake's head was caved in.  In that next second, the snake transformed back into Silas' rod.

The orc's look of satisfaction soon turned into worry as he looked down the top of Silas' drawn crossbow...

.........................
........................
........o.....o........
........................
..........o.............
.........o..............
.........................
..........S.............
.........................
..............C.........
.........................

Silas cursed yet again.  "If you can't play with my toys without breaking them, then you should just go home!" _Mother, aid me in the defense of these children,_ he inwardly prayed.  Aiming the crossbow at the orc he squeezed the trigger...









*OOC:*



Glasseye's comment  They broke my pet snake!







“Aim for that Shaman.” Shouted Catamip to the young mage. “The spell will not last for long. Plus I have something in store for this one.” She finished as she eyed the frightened Orc greedily. 

Completely out of the blue and with an evil grin the Gnome began one of her tell-tale signs of a really bad joke“You know, this one time at band camp… ” She let loose with _Tasaha's Hideous Laughter_.

Silas, knowing that the odds against them would be overwhelming without the python, Kerastes, turned his attention to the orc following close behind the lead two orcs.  "Ah, Caramip, you should have told me that we were playing children's games.  Here I am, a tad overdressed.  Ah, well.  Did I tell you that one of my favorite games is Tag!?"  With that he fired at the orc. "You're 'It', my orc friend," he murmured.

Caramip's spell was cast without interruption, as Silas raised his crossbow and fires.  The orc was injured, but not dropped.  It rushed the abjurer and attacked, slashing into Silas' robes.  The second orc, an adept, moved to strike the abjurer with his totem staff, but missed badly.  The second adept stepped forward, but was unable to get into striking distance.

As the round ends, the last orc was no longer held, but instead fell onto the ground laughing uncontrollably.

.........................
........................
...............o........
........................
.........................
.........a...............
..........oa............
..........S.............
.........................
..............C.........
.........................

******

Writer's note: I'll be on the road for the next few days as I return to the States from Qatar.  But I will try to update soon after.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 12, 2012)

Barok and Dartis

Barok stepped behind the magic-wielding orc...

Dartis and Swift struck at the orc next to them to bring him down, then turned to face the next wave.  The nobleman watched as the orc adept came forth from the alley and began to weave a spell.  But the orc was quickly silenced by Barok, whose rapier buried itself a few inches into the spellcaster's kidney while the knife slit cleanly across its throat with enough force to almost sever it.  The head rolled backwards and with a tear, separated from the body with a gushing of blood that spattered the rogue's clothes.

Dartis also attacked, but missed with his blade, although Swift killed the injured orc with a hoof to the head.  The next wave of orcs attacked, but the first couldn't break through Dartis' defenses.  The second one got luckier, however with a small cut to the nobleman's sword arm.

..........................
..................|.......
..................<===(alley entrance)
..............B..|.......
...........................
..............oo..........
..............D...........
...........................

Barok stepped forwards, the limp corpse of the spellcaster sliding off his weapons just before they were thrust once more at the back of another orc.  "Kudos to you nobles," he said to Dartis. "You sure know how to throw a party."

"Hey, I thought they were your friends." retorted Dartis as he and Swift struck at the orcs in front of them.

Dartis' blade sung through the air once more, slashing a gash in the orc directly in front of him, while Swift's hooves finished it off.  Barok took advantage of the situation and flanked the last orc, but missed.  The creature attempted to attack Dartis once more, but also missed.  Not retreating was the last mistake the orc ever made, as the noble and scout quickly dispatched it the next round.

As Dartis was cleaning his blade, a large number of quickly armed militia under Radnal's direction made it into his intersection with wagons, carts, and barrels that they began to quickly tip over and stack into barricades.  "Hurry up!" The man yelled to his men, his face calm but determined.  "They'll be coming back and more organized."

Barok and Dartis looked around and noticed that they weren't so far away from the town square, after all.  That fleeing mob must have slowed them down, and the duo turned away the chaotically charging orc elements and gave them something to think about.  Radnal and the militia and guards that were following his direction had made two circular defenses.  One outer one that Dartis and Barok were at, and an inner fall back position around the town square.

Suddenly, Cal Dorin rode up to Radnal's' position with a squad of cavalry.  "Damn it, Radnal, open a path!"

Kyle Radnal looked stunned at this request, "Are you mad?  This isn't open field combat!  Those orcs will cut you and your men down in those streets."

Impatient and angry, Cal looked down upon the man, his sword on his pommel.  "I know who your family was, Kyle.  Your father was a traitor.  Would you add to your tainted family crest?"  His men began to dismount to clear a path for their horses.

Radnal reached for his own sword, when all parties were stopped by the sound of blaring war horns.  The orcs were returning.

Barok moved to support Cal Dorin, facing Kyle Radnal and Dartis. "We can't just stand here waiting for them. This will be a massacre if we do, and it will be our people who'll get slaughtered. We have to get out there and kill their leader. If we do they'll have no choice but to run, because any subchief who gets his warriors slaughtered will have no chance to gain the leadership of the tribe, no matter how bravely the ugly bastards fight."

As the horns had sounded, and Barok had his say, Dartis looked down from Swift at both Kyle and Cal. "If any man here draws a sword on his fellow Dorinthian, they will answer to me and the gibbet. There is no time for discussions of history or family, if we do not act as one people, our people will not exist to remember whose family was noble and whose ignoble. 

Now Radnal and Dorin you will both put your weapons down. I am the Captain of the Dorinthian forces, so you will both put aside your egos and pride and listen to orders.

Now there are some merits to both a stand and a charge. Barok's suggestion may work, but if we cannot find the chief, they may over run our defenses while some of our forces are off searching willy-nilly.

Additionally I do share Kyle's concern that in the streets our cavalry may be too easily picked off by snipers and shamans. Cal, I cannot bear the though of losing more of our cavalry. We shal lneed them to drive the orcs back out. 

So here is what we shall do. We will man the barricades until we can determine where the greatest surge of orcs is coming from. Then we will send the calavry out after them to meet their charge where it will do the most good. In this way we can maintain the defens eof the square, which is vital, but can be best assured of finding the leader of the orcs and driving the remainder away.

Now, gentlemen am I understood?"

Afterwards Dartis addressed Barok "Handy work back there. My thanks again. Now, you are less a soldier than a scout, if you feel you can best be used here, then man the barricades. However, perhaps you would be more at home of the roof tops, scouting locations of orc movements and I have every confidence in your ability to quietly take out their scouts. It is your chioice though."

"You're the Captain of the army?  What army?  And by the Rider, sir, who made you king?"  Cal sputtered, his attention drawn to a new target.

"What a predicament.  I suppose I'll now have to keep two nobles from telling my boys what to do."  Radnal's comment broke the ice between the two men, and the other Dorinthians visibly relaxed.  That's when they heard the commotion by a nearby upturned cart and other tall debris set against one another.  A way was opened up, and Ventus, Nikolos, and Danica came through with a couple dozen refugees…

******

Ventus, Danica and Nikolos

Down to two orcs now, Ventus spared himself a moment to point to the corner around which the first orc dissapeared.  "Danica!  Catch that orc, we'll handle these two!"  Then he resumed his attack against the orcs, stabbing sharply at his foe.

Nikolos looked a bit rueful as Ventus was wounded again, and again called upon the power of the Seeker...feeling the prayer of blessing fade, replaced by a small portion of the Seeker's healing power.  Then he chuckled, as he took the heavy mace from his belt. "And now, Master Ventus, try not to laugh at my ineptness. Weapons drill was never my finest hour at the Great Library." Moving to stand beside the soldier, he hefted the mace, and prepared to face the orc opposite him.

"Ok," Danica yelled and began to run past the combatants, crossbow at the ready.  She took a shot at an orc as she went by, but missed.

The two orcs attacked once more, but one missed Ventus while the other hits with a nasty cut to his side.  Ventus made up for it with a hit that dropped the orc that had injured him.  Nikolos cast another spell of healing before moving up and preparing to engage in melee.

The last visible orc was beginning to have second thoughts about his situation...

.............................
.............................
.............................
.............................
.............................
.............................
............o....Da........
...........NV..............
.............................
.............................

"These creatures do seem rather persistent." Nikolos' voice was quite cheerful, as he maneuvered to attack the orc. He took a step forward, in hopes that Ventus would do the same on the other side of the orc and catch the raider between them. Then he swung his mace.

The last orc attempted to run, but Ventus cut him down.  Danica came back from the side street, with her crossbow empty and a look of grim satisfaction.

With great relief, the families on the roof climbed back down from the open upper windows of the manor.  Suddenly, one of the last little children gasped and yells, "Oh no, my dolly!"

Her mother yelled, "Karen, stop!"

Before anyone could stop her, the little girl ran up the inside stairs.  Danica sighed and rolled her eyes impatiently before chasing the girl.  There would be no escorting the families with one of the children missing.  

Ventus and Nikolos followed Danica in her chase.  They noticed that there were sleeping bags throughout most of the house, the result of too many Dorinthians and not enough room to house them all.  Pushing such thoughts out, they focused on finding the youth.

The girl grabbed a doll in one of the rooms on the upper floors near the windows.  As the group reached her to bring her outside, they realized that the house allowed an excellent vantage point of the surrounding area.  To the southern edge of town, they saw several lights and what looked to be Dorinthian civilians and militia crouched near each other for protection by a small creek and some houses.  In the center of the town it looked like barricades were being set up by more militia, guards, and cavalry.

To the north, and on a hill they saw a series of torch lights and what looked to be two large groups of men moving out from underneath the illumination.  One group headed for the center of town, while another looked as if it was flanking around.

From those torches, they heard once more the sound of war horns.

Nikolos watched, his scholar's instinct being to simply observe what happened, and record it. He wondered where Caramip was, and if she was alright, then decided that the gnome was quite capable of seeing to her own safety.

Ventus shook his head.

"The attack was too sudden, there will be no scouts to warn of enemy movements.  If I had an army at my back, we could try to outflank them.  But the three of us are just not enough.  We must make our way to the barricade and warn the others, try and take up a position to defend all sides.  We must hurry."

He scooped up the girl in his arms and hurried down to return to her family.  Ushering the group to as much shelter as there was as he hurried himself towards the barricade.
The first group of humanoids that were headed for the barricades was much larger than the flanking group, which was visibly heading towards the southern mass of Dorinthian civilians and ragtag militia.  Nikolos swore he saw a tall, robed human with a staff followed by a shorter figure.  He took these to be Silas and Caramip.

"This doesn't look good. Even if the barricades in the middle of town hold the first force, the second one will be able to either strike them in the rear, or hit the people at the creek.  And if they deal with the men at the barricades first, then both groups can attack the creek. Do you think the Dorinthian leaders know what's going on?"
Nikolos paused in the midst of taking a book from his pack...and shook his head, following after Ventus. "Right then, off to another bloodletting we go." The book got put back in the pack, and he helped shivvy the family to such shelter as was available before following Ventus.

The trio quickly move down towards the central barricades, with the sounds of gathering orcs filling the various streets to the north.  It seemed as if they were readying for a massed strike and their targets were the soldiers, knights, and militia in the center of the town.  There was no longer any sign of the smaller flanking force, but they seemed to have been moving towards the packed and separated refugees to the south.

The three adventurers led the way to the main Dorinthian defenses and were let through the barricades by some of Radnal's town guard, and soon  they saw Dartis, Barok, Cal, and Kyle Radnal leading the defenses.  From the looks on their faces, the trio of heroes seemed to have interrupted some kind of argument, most likely about their defenses.

******

Silas and Caramip

Silas, quickly assessing the situation and not liking the result, took a step back. Quickly he chanted the words of power to cast _Burning Hands_ and spread his hands before him, trying to position the spell so that he caught all three of the orcs in front of him. 

Silas unloaded with a fan of flame that issued forth from his hand, killing the two adepts outright, while Caramip moved forward and finished off the third orc.  The amazed silence of the crowd behind them was only interrupted by the bizarre laughter of the orc ahead of them.

.........................
........................
...............o........
........................
.........................
.........................
.........................
..........S.C...........
.........................
.........................
.........................

Caramip was a bit taken back by Silas’ display of power and gave him a pleasing surprised look. “Well… That was easy.” She said as she drew her short sword and quickly made her way towards the remaining orc. “We must hurry if we are taking prisoners.” Raising the flat of her blade she struck at the last orc on the back of the skull. “Quickly, we will need some rope.”

Silas quickly took a few steps forward and snatched up the python rod.  Seeing Caramip move forward to deal with the incapacitated orc, he returned to his family and the group of children.  "Go to that building over there and see if you can get inside.  It should be safer off the streets."  He looked over to where Caramip whacked at the held orc.  "We'll deal with this orc and see if there are any others.  I won't be gone long."  He gave his father a brief nod of respect, quickly kissed his wife, and then rushed over to help Caramip.

As he crossed the distance between Caramip and the group of children and his family, Silas examined the python rod.  _It looks ok..._  Once he was at Caramip's side he said, "I'm not carrying any rope.  Didn't think I would need it at a celebration."  He grinned.  "Didn't think I'd need my crossbow either but my father insisted I be decked out in full 'defender' regalia."  He scowled at the orc.  "What do we do with him?"

As the two heroes were contemplating their next action in regards to the newly unconscious orc, they once more heard war horns in the distance.  A wail grew from the crowd behind the duo, and the large number of militia men among the people gripped their weapons tightly.  There wasn't anywhere else for a large crowd to go, since a deep and wide creek blocked movement to the south.  It might have been possible to march back into the center of the town, but stragglers might easily become separated and Caramip and Silas were beginning to hear the gutteral language of enraged orcs coming near.  At best guess, the heroes had over one hundred armed men to defend nearly two thousand civilians huddled in a few hastily built refugee shacks and in an open field filled with tents.  Luckily, the creek gave some defense to the flanks and rear, but it would also bottle them up for the slaughter.

To flee with the crowd would mean that some would be caught and killed.  Many would be slaughtered.  But how could these militia spearmen give an adequate defense?  Most of them weren't true soldiers.  They were a pack of leaderless boys and old men.


"We must run.  We can flee into the woods!"

"Have the children hide in the bushes.  Maybe they won't be found."

"It's going to be every man for himself, I say."

"By the Rider, what are we to do?"


Panic seemed to have gripped the crowd around Silas and Caramip.

Silas looked around and saw the crowd quickly descending into chaos.  With little choice left to him, he jumped up on a log and waved his arms.  "Peoples of Dorinthia, hear me!  We have withstood the trials of war.  And we will do the same today!  Stand firm!  Your neighbor is there beside you, together we will prevail!"  Then he began giving out orders for everyone to move to the edge of the camp and for a barricade to be hastily constructed using whatever happened to be on hand and using the creek as one side of their defenses.  Luckily Silas was a master of architecture and engineering.   He supervised the work, striding amongst the people, encouraging them and positioning the militia about the edge of their camp.

Caramip sighed. “The People don’t like to see their Leaders hurt.” Said the small gnome as she handed the mage a small curative from her bag. “Take it.” She insisted. 

The horns continued to blast and she could obviously tell that the villagers only chance of survival was about to end. Adjusting her gear, she quickly grabbed her favorite and only drum and set it in front of her. Speaking softly with her eyes drifting on the shaken men, she leaned towards Silas and muttered, “Silas, you remember the tale of when 300 Dorthians stood against an army of thousands?” 

Without waiting for a response she turned back to her drum. Letting her mind drift, she quickly recalled an old song taught to her by a retired Dorthian Knight. Using the mystical energies taught to her by her family before her, she began to pound on her drum in a rhythmic Dorthian War Chant. The bard's only hope was that it was enough to help turn the tide... if only for a little bit. 

Perhaps it was that Silas was a known hero and veteran, or perhaps it was because he was the only Dorinthian to show calmness in the face of danger at this critical moment.  The spirited talents of Caramip were definitely a factor.  Whatever the reasons, the Dorinthians circled around him and listened to his orders, courage igniting in their eyes as Silas' speech was rythmically added to by Caramip's drums.

Buildings were stripped of their furniture, tents were torn and piled on top of one another, and soon the 300 foot wide inlet was defended by one hundred newly determined militia men and a roughly constructed barricade.  Behind this stood two thousand civilians awaiting their fate with stoic resolve.

As Silas surveyed his thin line, Caramip continued to play and did a quick dash around the inventory that the civilians threw into piles.  The militia men were wearing leather armor, but the gnome also counted about 60 spears, 20 halbers, 110 bows, countless arrows, 20 longswords, 50 short swords, and a couple hundred knives.

The two new commanders of the Dorinthian militia had just enough time to have their men outfit themselves with what they thought was best before the howling horde of orcs appeared from a narrow street.  There were hundreds of them, but they came with thoughts of an easy kill as they used no kind of formation the two could discern.

******
Dartis, Barok, Ventus, Danica, and Nikolos 

Ventus and Nikolos reached their comrades while Danica got the families to the safety of the interior defensive ring.  They reported on seeing what appeared to be the enemy camp on a tall hill to the north of town.  A large force of humanoids, perhaps numbering as many as a couple thousand appeared to be driving directly towards the barricades.  Cal's face was expressionless while he listened, but from his passivity it was clear he was glad he did not ride forth.

The men also said that a smaller flanking group seemed to be headed towards the majority of the Dorinthian civilians and some pockets of ragtag militia.  The civilians had attempted to flee the incoming invaders, but found themselves at the bank of a deep creek.  The creek formed a 'U' and unless the crowd dispersed in all directions, they would be trapped.

"We need to send our reinforcements to help," Radnal declared, his face breaking into worry.

Cal shook his head. "It might be too late.  I have a total of fifty horsed archers, and you have about five hundred guardsmen and militia.  We'll need every bit of those and our defensive positions against two thousand orcs.  And if we get overrun there's no one to save those people anyway."

"We can't just leave them defenseless.  I have forty men in reserve.  Add ten of your archers and we can stiffen their ability to fight."

"They aren't defenseless," Danica said as she returned to the group and checked her crossbow for the coming battle.  "Nikolos saw Silas and Caramip there."

"This is a hard decision, so I think we can leave it to our self-declared captain," Cal said, though there was little mockery in his tone or his nod to Radnal as the orc war horns became louder and closer to their positions.  "Silas may have an elven name, but he is a battle-seasoned Dorinthian veteran, although I know little of him.  Can he hold or should I send vital reinforcements we may need to plug breaks in our line?  What kind of man is this Silas?"


----------



## RedTonic (Apr 27, 2012)

Looking forward to more tales of the Dorinthians!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 9, 2012)

Sorry for the delay and thanks for the bump.  Look for an update quite soon.  I want to avoid going a whole month without one.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 11, 2012)

Ventus, Barok, Danica, Nikolos, and Dartis

Nikolos spoke quietly, as if musing to himself. "Were I the orcs, just now, I'd use some of my numbers to simply surround this force, which I outnumber four to one, barricaded or not, and then throw five hundred or so at the creek, slaughtering everybody there. Then I could deal with the more dangerous force at my leisure. Which would make the flanking movement more of an attempt to keep the refugees pinned in place.." He cleared his throat, and took a drink from his wineskin. "But then, I know nothing of military matters."

Barok considered his options. Going out on his own against a force like this, without even the most basic potions, to harass them on the flanks and pick off their scouts (as if they'd even need scouts at this stage) would be suicide. So would staying and fighting on the barricades. No, his best option would be to get the hell out of here, and he'd probably have a decent chance of making it... But then what? Not much point in living to fight another day when there's nothing left to fight for. "No, I'll stay right here. Fighting to the last like the rest of you bloody heroes."

"We don't even have the time to set a proper trap for them. If we had the houses along the front rigged with oil we could roast the first wave of attackers and let the rest of them choke on the smoke, giving us cover from their arrows. As it is I can perhaps arrange for a few diversions, or close a part of the front to allow us to concentrate our defenses.

If we set enough fires on this side of the town it might buy us enough time to retreat from this position and take out the flanking force before the main army can take us in the back, that is if the Lords are willing to burn the town to save the people."

Ventus stood by, uncomfortable as he watched the debate between Cal and Randal.  His hand rested uneasily on his sword as he looked in the direction of the flanking force.  His first instinct was to await orders.  His time as a soldier taught him to follow instructions from those in a position to better judge the larger picture.  But it was clear here that nobody knew the ultimate goals, tactics or disposition of the orcs.

He turned to face Dartis.  "In times when there is no correct choice, the only mistake is to not choose."

Dartis listened to the cousel of Kyle and Cal and was silent a moment as the horns echoed in the square.

"And to choose how to die. What kind of a man is Silas? He is a damnfool of a scholar that wades into combat more often than is good for him, when he should have his nose in a book. And he is as dear to me as a brother and I would not see him dead by a barbaric orc if I can help it. But neither shall I sacrifice those that are here.

The square is our best hope of defense and where the main attack lies. This shall be our stronghold. Kyle, keep your reserves here there are needed here. Cal, keep ten archers here, take thirty to the flank facing the refugees and harass that flank of the main column. Once they close with the barricades I want you back here to keep the square from being overrun.

Kyle, this is Ventus. I trust him completely and this is his kind of fight. Put some men under him and let him run the front lines while you manage the remaining lines.

Danica, keep that deadly aim of yours employed here and well as other gifts of yours. Nikolos, I know your healing will be much appreciated here, and I am thankful to have you and your skills among us.

Cal, I will take ten of your fastest archers to try to intercept the flanking orcs. If I can I mean to buy the refugees some time to get here, otherwise I will stay there to defended the rest of our people.

Barok, I could sure use an experianced hand to help me guide those refugees back here, and there's room on Swift."

Barok nodded in agreement and joined Dartis.  "As you say sir."

"Well, it's a plan at least," Radnal said in approval and began to direct his men to follow Dartis' idea.  He left Ventus in the center of where the incoming orcs could be now seen coming while giving last minute orders to the rest of the men on the flanks.

The men began to grumble, however, as Ventus took command of the front line.  He was an Imperial after all.  Cal observed with a calculated gaze for a moment before he said aloud, "So, you haven't run away and have decided to stand and die with us after all, Imperial.  I'd venture that your more than earning your place with us."  He then rode away to pick ten horsemen to accompany Dartis, but left a much relaxed unit ready now to take Ventus' commands.  Cal delivered the ten riders consisting of five paladins, three fighters, and two rangers; all experts with bows.

Nikolos and Danica took their place next to Cal, who was busy making Kyle Radnal's one hundred archers into two small companies of bowmen.  He then drew his sword and stood up on the stirrups of his horse.  "Cavalry! .... Dis-mount!"  The remaining riding paladins, rangers, and fighters... all minor nobles and former estate owners, dismounted from their horses and sent them into the center of the town square with young squires.  "Cavalry! ... Ready ... bows!  Cavalry! ... hold fire...!"

Kyle Radnal was equally loud, as he moved back and forth amoung his flanks.  He had roughly 150 men on each flank, while Ventus had another 150 in the center.  Forty more foot soldiers stood at the ready to the southern part of the outer circular defense and could also act as reserves since that sector so far had seen no sign of the enemy.  The militia was mixed with the town guard and wore leather armor compared to the guard's chain shirts.  All carried either spears or halberds and short swords.  "Protect the archers!  Hold them back and let the bowmen do their work!"

As the orcs began to climb the northern barricades to get at the Dorinthian positions, ten horsemen led by Dartis and Barok burst forth from the southern defenses in an attempt to stop an army of orcs from slaying thousands of their kin.  From where they came forth they could already see that Silas' defenses were beset by a couple of hundred orcs.  Three hundred more orcs were trickling towards their position and forming a long column via one of the main streets.  None of the orcs noticed Dartis' band so far.

Nikolos, Ventus, and Danica had their own problems to worry about, however.  The mass of orcs were coming right down the center and Ventus' line was beginning to bow backwards from the weight of the assault.

"Cavalry, aim at the orcs in the center!  Archers, aim over the barricades!  Fire!"  The foot archers shot over the barricades with the hope of decimating the orcs' ranks behind the first.  The elite and horseless cavalry had an aim that was unerring, helping to slow the assault.

"Push them back!  For the Rider!  For your families!  For New Dorinthia!"

Ventus stood firmly, shoulder to shoulder with the Dorinthians as the orcs pressed their attack.  He tried to assemble the men into some semblance of a shield wall, wishing that he had a good old Imperial Legion at his back like he used to.  He shook off his idle wishes as unimportant.  He was no longer a legionaire; all he had was himself and the men beside him to hold off this attack.  He braced for the first impact of the orcs.

"STAND FIRM!"

And then the orcs were upon them.  His sword darted out from behind his shield as he struck wherever he found the opportunity.  He did his best to aid those beside him, pushing himself harder than he dared ask of the townsfolk.  When the line began to falter under the orc attack he called for one of the reserves to take his place in line.

"Cal was wrong.  I have no intention of dying today!"
Gathering around half of the remaining reserve force he moved to reinforce the line where it had been pushed back, hoping the renewed assault of the fresh troops and his own aid would be enough to get the line back into shape.


*****

Silas and Caramip

The wind blew from southwest to northeast.

The duo had 100 militia men and 2000 old men (ages 50+), women (all ages), and children (ages 0-15) civilians. They had have the following weapons:
60 spears, 20 halbers, 110 bows, countless arrows, 20 longswords, 50 short swords, and a couple hundred knives.

The milita men had leather armor while the civilians had nothing. The militia men were ready to grab spears and halberds like the heroes requested. That left 20 more free, and they could either take the longswords, become archers, or use the short swords or knives for fighting a little closer and more personal.

Silas gave Caramip a grateful smile before turning back to the task at hand.  _I wish Lord Kalnian were here; he's much better at this sort of thing..._  As the state of their arms became more clear Silas realized that he was woefully lacking able-bodied men.  Picking out a militiaman that he recognized, he began barking orders, "Janse, get those militia men swords and position them just behind the barricade.  Give the others halberds.  Armored militia in front.  You there!"  He pointed at a group of older men.  "Grab a spear.  Spread out and line up behind.  You!"  He pointed at another group of older men.  "Grab bows and ready yourself to fire.  Arrows _over_ our forces to rain down on orcs.  Hurry, get ready..."  At that moment he saw the howling orcs descending upon them like a cloud of locusts.  _I need more time!_  Shoving doubt and fear down he tried to present a collected face to his fellow Dorinthians.  "Bowmen!  Fire!"

Silas then grabbed a nearby woman.  "Get women to help you but get those children into the creek and out of sight.  Make your way to the town square.  Grab a knife; you may need to defend yourself."

Lacking more time, he cast _Shield_ upon himself, inwardly seething that the magics remaining to him were of little use in battle.  "Stand firm!" he yelled.  Hefting his staff he rushed forward to support their meager line of swordsmen and to meet the oncoming orcs.  He did what he could to yell more orders to those that could act: Armored militia with swords and halberds in the front, old guys/women with spears and halberds interspersed but a step behind, and old guys/women with bows just behind them.

Caramip did what she could where she could and prayed that everything else would take care of itself. In her mind, she had a hard time ignoring the connection of what had happened to her so long ago and how this battle was turning out. She prayed that she had the courage to prevent history from repeating itself. Despite how she felt, she did her best to keep her emotions buried and away from the surface, especially around the children. 

As the horde came into view she hastily made her way towards Silas and took her place on their make shift barricade. Fires had spread across some parts of the town, and she could make out the blood thirsty eyes of the horde. _Wish you where here Nik…_ She thought to herself as her eyes drifted to the novice militia _For your healing will be in much need._

Her drums increased in rhythm and sound. Ahead of them were hundreds of crimson drinking killers. Behind them, lying in wait with fear and prayer, were a thousand more innocent women and children. In between, rested a small militia with nothing but hope, determination and iron. “This is what legends are made of.” She stated with a small look towards Silas. 

Silas blinked, wide-eyed with surprise at Caramip's last comment.  Finding his tongue he quietly said, "I would much rather have a quiet life."  He glanced back to where he last saw his wife then clenched his jaw and turned back towards the upcoming battle.

The orcs came over the barricades, and the newly-made archers took the opportunity to fire at will, injuring or killing a couple dozen of the initial attackers.  The next volley went over the barricades to impact against unseen orcs.  Men with halberds and spears took care of many of the others.  The orcs that fell and were not outright killed were slaughtered by old men with spears.

The abjurer and the gnome did their part while motivating the troops, with staff crushing skulls and short sword stabbing downwards.  In the midst of this violent encounter, a young woman ran up to the two heroes.

"Orcs!  Orcs are trying to swim at us from the creek!"  All Silas' defenses were concentrated on barely holding the line, and he had nothing but huddled civilians by the creek.

_To save a few, I've lost them all._  Silas pushed despair away and grabbed an archer, shoving him towards the creek.  "Archers!  To the creek!  Pick them off as they swim across."  He looked around for Caramip.  Spotting the small woman amidst a swirl of chaos he made his way to her.  

With a smile, she greeted the Magi as he made his way towards her through chaos of battle. “Having fun yet?” She prodded as he approaches within shouting distance.   

"Caramip, I need you to give the men at the creek guidance.  Orcs are coming across."  He flashed her a grin.  "And once you've taken care of that find a way for the citizens to retreat towards the town square.  We'll hold here to buy you time."

She looked back towards the river as she listened intently to recent developments. “I’ll need your rod of Darkness.” She stated reaching. Taking the rod, she shoved it into her vest pocket and the offered a simple nod to the Magi before running off towards the river. 

Once reaching the river Caramip tactfully surveyed the situation and took command over the archers. With the wand in hand she quickly began to cover her side of the river bank in darkness. At the same time she ordered the archers to open fire on the on coming Orcs. Her only hope was that the cover of darkness would be able to give the edge they so desperately needed. 

Knowing that he had given the woman an impossible task to match his own, Silas began to turn away when an orc lauched himself from the top of their hastily-constructed defensive wall and crashed into Silas.  The two tumbled to the ground and the sudden impact slammed Silas' jaw closed on his tongue.  Salty blood filled his mouth.  An aged spearman thrust his spear into the orc's throat.  Blood spattered across Silas' face.  Silas struggled to his feet wiping sweat from his forehead and smearing blood across his face in broad swaths.  Amidst a dozen other cuts and bruises his throbbing tongue struck him as the most ludicrous.  Hefting his staff in both hands he turned back to meet the next oncoming orc and began to laugh...

*****

Nikolos, Danica, and Ventus

The Imperial way of fighting involved getting in close with a wall of shields, and then using the short sword for quick and controlled thrusts into the body.  The Dorinthians played by different rules, preferring to use their spears to hold an enemy at bay while the archers do their work.

Ventus adjusted to the new tactics, and signaled a small reserve of men from the southern end of the exterior defenses to rush forward and meet the orcs where they were beginning to break through.  His family sword was buried deep into the ribcage of an orc that he pushed against a barricade with his shield.  With bloody blade held high, Ventus rallied spare soldiers into pushing the orcs back over the barricades.

All the while, Danica, Cal, and a hundred archers plied their own deadly trade.  Every time the groups of archers let loose another volley over the barricades the sound of injured orcs rang out.  The attack began to peter out, and the orcs could be heard regrouping on the other side of the barricades.

Nikolos followed Ventus close, keeping the Tallione man from harm more than once, and helping to pull the injured out of the way so that they might recover and fight in this battle once more.  He saw one particularly older and larger orc on top of the barricades and cast a _detect thoughts_ spell.  The priest found fear and some confusion in the creature's thoughts and the Nikolos reported to Ventus what he detected.  The battle was not going as easily as the orcs had thought.  Also, it seemed as if they were expecting elves and half-elves, and not battle-hardened humans this far north.  The orc was looking for a place to breech the human defenses and was focusing hard at their sparsely defended southern flank.  The orc considered reporting the weakness to the chieftain.

*****

Dartis and Barok

The heroes' hearts grew cold in fear and worry as Silas' defenders ceased firing arrows over the barricades at the incoming orcs.  Had the archers run out of ammo or were they somehow wiped out?  It looked as if Dorinthian spear and halberd tips still peeked out in defense of the barricades, though.  The halt in firing gave the orcs a better opportunity to form up for an attack, and they pushed harder.

Though still at the maximum arrow range, Dartis ordered a couple of volleys to be fired.  It did prove a minor distraction, as Barok could see some of the closest orcs peering in his general direction in confusion.

*****

Silas

The abjurer's laughter increased when one of the orcs came from over the barricades and slashed at him, but instead connected with his _shield_ effect, causing sparks to fly.  Silas' return swing crushed the warrior's windpipe and the battle mage coolly stepped over his corpse.

On examination, it was plain to see that the loss of his archers had quickly turned the battle against the mage and his army.  His defenses were beginning to bow inwards, and Silas realized that if he couldn't find a way to turn the tide again, either he would need Caramip to disobey his last order and return with the archers, or a miracle from the heavens would have to descend.

*****

Caramip

The gnome arrived at the creek's bank just in time to take control of the situation.  A few dozen orcs were coming at her from the creek by swimming across the deep body of water.  _"Diraak"_, Caramip uttered the command word and waved her newly grabbed wand at the deepest part of the creek.  She used it repeatedly to coat a larger area.

Although it was not impossible to see inside or outside the magically created darkness, it did make the sighting of the enemy much harder.  The swimming orcs had the hardest time, though, as Caramip's archers fired either at the noise of their surprised shrieks or the slightest hint of orc in the dimness.  Soon the orcs had either drowned unable to find dry land or been made into pincushions.  None reached the Dorinthian side alive.
The gnome smiled, but then looked back to where Silas last stood.  The mage was still there, fighting with his staff, although his line was beginning to buckle.  There didn't seem to be an easy way to get the people across the creek.  On the other hand, it was evident that Silas' defenses would soon fall unless aided.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 22, 2012)

Nikolos, Ventus and Danica

"Ventus, that orc needs to die.  Right now." Such words perhaps sound strange, coming from the cheerful priest of the Seeker, who was by definition a god of quiet study and scholarship.  The slightly pudgy man pointed his longspear at the big orc he meant. "Two more things. One, look to the south. He has spotted our weakness there, and others may have also. Second, they are afraid, and confused, apparently the Dorinthians being here is a surprise. If any counterattack is possible at all, now might be a good time for it."

That said, he called on his dwindling store of the Seeker's power, in order to cast a _Hold Person_ spell at the big orc.  Then grimacing a bit, he started for the big orc himself, muttering. "Nikolos Viridikos, the next time the Archprior of the Office of the Holy Witnesses offers you an assignment to go observe a war...you say NO!"

Despite Nikolos' shout, the orc disappeared back behind the attackers' side of the barricades before Ventus or Danica could react, and before Nikolos could get off his spell.

Ventus and his men pushed back the orcs, but it was quickly becoming apparent that there were not enough armed people to hold the entire outer ring of defenses.  Radnal moved more and more men to form a half-crescent against the invaders, but Nikolos was detecting increasing thoughts of the demoralized orcs that indicated they planned to try to circle around and find a weak spot in the defenses.  Danica suggested a general pull-back to the inner ring.

Nikolos shook his head as the orc vanished, and then thumped Ventus on the shoulder. "I'm off to see Cal Dorin. Be safe." With that, he made his way to the prince, after casting Longstrider on himself to get a bit more speed out of his pudgy person.

"Your highness...I urge you to get as many of your archers mounted and together as possible.  The orcs are going to start trying to probe for weak points, and given how few footmen there are, only your horsemen can move fast enough to crush the probes before they become dangerous. I urge...no I beg you, to get your men together, as many as you can, and be ready to strike at the probes, or counterattack.

****

Dartis and Barok

What the hell is going on? Barok frowned in powerless frustration, unable to contribute to the battle. Damn it, I should have been out there, scouting the countryside. Perhaps then we would have been better prepared...

"Continue firing Dorinthians!" shouted Dartis to the cavalry.

He turned his head to speak to Barok, shouting over the din of hooves. "I am going to ride up next to the barricades to let you off, find Silas and Caramip, and organize a fighting retreat back to the square. Most of the refugees know you and will follow you. Then we'll give you as much chance as we can. But move quickly."

Dartis turned the galloping Swift towards the barricades, urging the horse to a breakneck speed. The Shield of Kings gleamed on his arm as Dartis raises his sword shouting at the orcs 

*"DUL-KEYAR!"*

Dartis and Barok found that the rows of attacking orcs were too thick, and that they were not likely to traverse both the attackers and barricades safely enough to bring all their men through.  Another surprise also occurred to show that getting too close to the orc lines was not the best option... the Dorinthian archers were firing once again, and a cloud of arrows erupted from Silas' forces and into the mass of orcs behind the barricade.  What was more, orbs of darkness began to cover the front ranks of attackers, spreading confusion among the barbaric warriors.  This was sowed further by Dartis' attack.  His riders drove close to the orc ranks, firing arrows into the globes of darkness before riding into side streets and attacking once more.  Dartis’ forces were able to make three passes this way while avoiding increasing patrols of orcs that were beginning to be sent to impede their progress.  As Dartis yelled ‘Dul-Keyar’, his cry is echoed among the orcs being shot up inside the magical darkness.

*"Dul-Keyar, Dul-Keyar!"* A ripple of fear erupted among the invaders.  Partially blinded, while being shot by arrows from either side, the orc attack began to falter against Silas' defenses.

While resting a moment at a side street one of the fighters asked Dartis, "Why were you yelling 'The Rider' in orcish tongue?"  When Dartis explained where he heard that word the man chuckled.  "So you made a one in a million shot, and the orcs thought you were The Hunter come to save the Dorinthians.  They always have had a fear of our god."

One of the learned paladins nodded.  "It is said that the orcs almost defeated our people when we were still men of the plains and steppes, before the coming of the first king Dorin.  Then came The Rider to save our people, like he had done in many dark times before and since." The paladin's expression and tone changed, as if he were reciting from scripture: "Know that long ago our people saw doom on the fields of northern ice.  Many proud tribesmen and fey allies fell that day to stop the orcish invaders at their source.  Among mounds of the slain, The Great Chief looked to the heavens and cried out for the fate of his people.  Suddenly, there came the sound of mighty hooves thundering across the tundra.  The Rider came that day, as he had before in dark times, and became known to orc and elf.  He rode his great charger, cloaked, dark, and terrible and where fell his gaze fell death."

"Well, General," Barok jumped off the horse, "Good work and all that, but I'm about as useful to the cause as a piece of luggage right now. And since we can't get through the orc lines, and it doesn't look like we can get the people out, I think we're all better off if I go slit some throats. I'd rather die if my death could make some difference. That is, if you don't mind."  
He turned and walked stealthily about the alleyways looking for enemy spellcasters or officers to kill, hoping to cause a distraction for the army.

"Not at all Barok, contribute as you can. Our ways of war are differnt but no less values to our people."  replied Dartis wishing the protection of the Rider upon Barok as he slipped off into the shadows.

Turning to his horsemen. "Well enough rest, let's get back out there while those beasts are still confused. Seeing the confusion it sowed, let us all cry 'Dul-Keyar', and truly reap death among the orcs. For Dorinthia!"

****

Silas and Caramip

“Well that puts an end to that.” Caramip said with enthusiasm as she watched the lifeless bodies of the orc horde flow harmlessly down the river. Still in command, she regrouped the archers and headed back towards the barricade. However, her enthusiasm drained from her like a gushing wound as she witnessed Silas and his defenders begin to falter under the horde’s attack. Without hesitation she tactfully deployed the achers and with her newly entrusted wand in hand, repeated her ‘River of Darkness’ strategy on the orc’s main force, but only on a much large scale.

Once the field of battle was efficiently covered, she grabbed her drum and once again played her Dorthain battle chant. Only this time the beats came much quicker. With strict orders she directed the archers to fire in unison and on beat.

Silas fought and fought and fought. Staff swinging, shoulder to shoulder amongst his fellow Dorinthians, Silas fought. How long can this last? he wondered wearily.

The orcs broke through and filled the top of the barricades while howling shouts of bloodlust.  Silas found men falling all around him, he himself facing two orcs with victory in their eyes.  It was at that moment that a small cloud of arrows rained towards him, and the abjurer for a moment feared that the orcs had their own bowmen.  Instead, the arrows fell onto the orcs on the other side of the barricade.  They were Dorinthian arrows!  The invaders looked around in confusion at first, then terror as Caramip appeared.  She disobeyed Silas' order to flee and instead ordered the archers to line up and fire, her drumbeats delivering a rhythm that was followed by volley after volley.

The orcs on the barricades died by arrows fired from either side, and their attack was halted as the gnome drove the _wand of darkness_ through spaces in the barricades, causing the invaders to have to fight partially blind.  Silas only had 60 men left on his front line that were able to put up any kind of fight, but the orcs stopped their assault and a cry of fear was heard among them: *"Dul-Keyar, Dul-Keyar!"*.  Whatever that meant...

Silas slumped as the orcish assault was broken.  Exhausted physically and mentally, he slicked back hair damp with sweat and blood and began moving among the men he was fighting with.  He said a low word to one, clapped another on the arm in camaraderie gained from fighting together in battle, knelt to close the eyes of one young Dorinthian staring lifelessly at the sky.  Standing again, he saw Caramip, caught her eye, and bowed to the gnomish woman in an inadequate expression of his gratitude.  "Thank you."  Unable to say anything more he stared at the fallen that surround him.

“It’s no fuss hun! I love a good game of _‘Marco-Polo’_.” Smiled the energetic Gnome. However, deep down, she knew that she was no different than some of the scared men that were giving thier lives for their loved ones. She longed for this to be over so she could walk over to some dark corner and break down into tears. Recording large battles, that was what she loved to do, not fighting in them. Maintaining her calm and cheerful façade, for her sake and the men, she looked towards the orc horde and then back to Silas. With a smile she said, “Just like the battle of Rock Springs.” Ignoring the confused looks she began to elaborate, “The Darkness is confusing but it won’t hold them forever. During the war, a Dorithian force used the cover of the night to conceal their numbers from a much large Imperial force. Their tactic was simple. They used the night’s darkness and their bows to cause confusion within the Imperial ranks. And you know what? It worked. It worked so well that they were able to mount a counter offensive and drive the Imperial force away. Saving thousands of innocents.” She paused and let the mood of her story sink in to whom ever was listening. “You must lead such a counter attack.” She whispered to Silas.

The surprise was clear for all to see as it crosses Silas' face.  He looked around at the devastation surrounding him and began to speak, "I don't..."  Breaking off he just looked at the little gnome, Caramip, the woman whose joking words masked a wisdom he likely would never have guessed existed if this day hadn't happened.  He nodded abruptly and took a deep breath.  Whispering in kind, he said, "I don't know what I'm doing, but I trust you already know that."  He grinned at Caramip, though he felt anything but happy at the moment.

Taking another deep breath, standing a little taller, Silas began to speak to the Dorinthians around him, "Dorinthians..."  He looked at the men who were weary and injured yet still standing, locking eyes with some, "Simeon...  Karril...  I know you are hurt and tired.  I am, too.  But I can't rest until my family is safe.  Safe to live here in the town we've built with our own hands.  Safe to live free from the threats of others.  Time is running out.  We need to break _this_ threat _now_.  To keep our families safe."

Silas hardly dared to breath as he waited for the reaction of the people around him...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 25, 2012)

*Memorial Day Weekend Update*

Silas and Caramip

With a grim and determined look, the remaining militia took up their weapons once more.  There was a job to do, and the abjurer's words motivated them to finish this part of the battle.  These few were not left to fight alone, and old men, lads in their early teens, and women whose husbands were fighting for their lives in the center of town all picked up some of the weapons left over by fallen orcs and men.  Silas was reminded that these were Dorinthians, their entire history one of almost continuous war with either an external enemy or each other.

Following the lead of the abjurer and gnome, the mass of militia and civilians roared as one as they scrambled over the battlements and into the mass of confused orcs below.  Since the front orc ranks were being reinforced with the rear ranks, there was some resistance, although brief and violent as the invaders lost the momentum from the surprise attack.  Caramip could see that the force she had been engaged with was mostly comprised of young orcs, and their will to continue the struggle snapped under the onslaught.  The force fled from the attack, scattering and running back from whence it came.  During this, a small group of ten horsed Dorinthian archers finished off the stragglers and came to join Caramip and Silas.  It was led by a smiling Dartis, who looked relieved that they were safe.

****

Dartis

Dartis’ troops continued their harassment of the orcs, crying out 'Dul-Keyar' while doing little overall harm, but sowing great confusion and fear.  That's when Dartis saw a sight that lightened his heart.  The civilians and militia members that were pinned by the orcs suddenly rose over the barricades and came crashing down upon the confused invaders.  This was enough to finally break the orcs, which began to flee back from whence they came.  Dartis’ men rode down stragglers as they united with the southern defenses, and Dartis could see the worn but smiling Silas and Caramip in the lead.

****


Silas, Dartis, and Caramip

The trio meet in front of the southern defenses, while a victory cry rose from both the small group of horse archers under Dartis and the thousands of saved civilians under Silas.  Most of Silas' militia had been wounded or killed, but a number of women, young teenagers, and old men had taken up weapons to strengthen his ranks.

As the heroes congratulated each other, however, they saw that the main Dorinthian military force was falling back from its outer defenses and into the last ring of interior barricades.

Silas smiled broadly when he saw Dartis and his small force of horsemen.  "Lord Kalnian, the Dorinthian Irregulars are under your command!"  The relief that accompanied that statement flooded through Silas though he knew the battle wasn't over yet...

“Greetings!” Beamed Caramip as Silas and her made their way towards Dartis and his mounted warriors. “Hope everyone is enjoying this rousing game of Hide’n Go Seek!” She said in witty banter. 

She looked between the civilian force and the mounted cavalry with an excited smile. Shifting her gaze, she turned to the two leaders of the pack and asked, “So, Generals, what’s the plan?”

Dartis grinned back, noticing the blood-stained staff Silas held in his hand 
"If you continue to insist on participating in combat my friend, you must let me teach you the sword" said Dartis with a broader grin as he reached down to clasp the Caernite's hand.

"Likely I would just cut my own fool head off.  Much harder to do with a stick," he said as he returned Dartis' firm hand clasp.  Quietly he said, "We would have been overrun if not for Caramip's quick thinking and action..." _Now if anything happens,_ thought Silas, _and I don't survive this, she'll at least get some recognition for her actions today._

"My thanks to both of you for your valiant leadership and valor in saving these people. But come, much remains to be done and our brothers are solely pressed."

Addressing the mass of people around them Dartis drew his sword and called out, "Dorinthians! I know you are tired and wounded. I know that you are scared and weary. I know another enemy has arrived on our doorstep. But just as we fought the Tallione, so shall we fight against any who dares march on Dorinthia! You stalwart citizens have already driven off a large horde of maurading orcs. Your bravery and courage is an inspiration and a fitting tribute to our great ancestors. But the time for rest is not yet. We must get you to safety. And yes we must still fight! Our brothers hold the city square, but are falling back. We must go and save them, we must go save our brothers, and mothers and children! As you have fought here, go and fight one more time. Follow the leadership of Silas Eyrstan and Caramip Ashhearth who have lead you to victory here. Follow them to the city square and join our kinsmen and let no orc stand between you!" Cried Dartis brandishing sword and activating his magical shield.

To Silas and Caramip he added, "Take them to the square, break through orc lines into the square if you can otherwise take to the buildings and harass the horde with the archers. But get these people off the street. My men and I will ride vedette and make sure there are no surprises and hold off any incursions against you as you move. But you must lead them hence."

Silas listened with admiration and not a little trepidation as Dartis addresses the gathered Dorinthians and nearly groaned when the nobleman tossed leadership back into his lap.  Taking a deep breath he again buried his dismay and presented a collected front.  "Not far now.  So ready yourselves.  We have work to do!"

With a smile Caramip looked up the mounted warrior and said, “General!” There is a slight pause so as to be sure that she had Davik’s attention continuing. “I am wondering if remember Commander Naissirlac’s little maneuver at the Battle of Tanaab?” She flashed Silas a wink before continuing her story.  

****

Ventus, Nikolos, and Danica

Cal had been anxious to take the fight to the enemy, and at Nikolos' prodding he rode up to take command of the front ranks from Ventus and ordered a general counter-attack.  With a yell the men surged over the barricades, surprising the demoralized orcs and stopping their encircling movement.  The Dorinthian forces caught the orcs by surprise, and the immediate gains by the Dorinthians were impressive.  Still, they were too heavily outnumbered, and the counter-attack ground to a halt thirty yards past the outer barricades.  The orcs used their numbers to push back, and out in the open the Dorinthians began to take heavier casualties.  Radnal realized that the line could not hold and caught up to Cal.  After a brief discussion they agreed to pull back to the interior defenses where they could consolidate their forces better.

Ventus took some men and acted as a rear guard, buying enough time once back over the barricades and behind the outer defenses to get almost all the men to safety.  Danica took control of the archers and led a walking, yet firing retreat.  The orcs didn't pursue the retreating Dorinthians as hard as they could, most likely because of the shock of the counter-attack.  Nikolos helped the wounded where he could to get back up and to the safety of the interior defenses, but in his doing so nearly became separated from the rest of the Dorinthians.  The cleric knew what would happen to stragglers once the orcs reached them, yet the rough hands of Kyle Radnal grabbed him by the arms, "Leave them, priest!  We need your skills for those that may survive!"  As Radnal pulled him away, Nikolos looks into the man's stern face and knew that he found the situation as wretched as Nikolos felt it was.  Pulling the priest over the interior defenses, Radnal told him, "It was a good plan, priest.  We may not have won that little skirmish, but it did bloody their nose and buy us time enough to retreat to our stronger defenses.  Now we got to bleed them out some more before trying it again."

Two sights gave heart to the worn defenders.  First, it appeared that the southern attack on the civilians on the inlet had been broken.  Second, Baron Dorin appeared in armor and a bow in hand despite the protests of his concerned son, Cal.  "I'm not here to command, I just want to help," the balding noble said in an almost embarrassed manner.

****

Barok

Barok traveled through dark streets and by burning houses, making his way up north and into the hills where it seemed that orcs were moving back and forth from.  Occasionally he saw what he thought might be a messenger heading towards or away from the main force besieging the center of the town.  Barok’s blade ensured that some of those messengers never reached their destination.  On one of the closer, tall hills he could see a campfire, and what looked to be a series of banners and tents.  Following the trees and shrubs, he got close enough to see the center of the camp and several large, older orcs watching the battle in silence.  They didn't seem happy with the way it was going, and from his hidden area Barok could see that the southern defenses with the civilians on the inlet had routed the orc forces.  On the other hand, the central defenses had fallen back to their interior lines after a failed counter-attack of their own.

Suddenly, Barok heard movement from the brush near him as something stealthily moved in his direction.  Thinking that a scout may have discovered his location, Barok readied his blade.  The sneak stopped near him, but not close enough to get in the path of his strike and whispered, "Your name is Barok, isn't it?  I must say, I barely saw you sneak up this way.  You're pretty good.  What are you thinking you can accomplish up here, anyway?  There is no way you can assassinate that chieftain from here if that's what's on your mind."  In the darkness Barok could barely make out the speaker’s form, but from its shape and the voice he could tell it was Rix, the kobold adventurer that was badly injured and brought back safely.

"The party was getting dull down there, and I thought the orcs might have better booze. They like the strong stuff, don't they, the kind that burns..." he smiled at the kobold. "You've been up here longer than I have, do you know the weak points of their camp? Where they keep their food, drink and draft animals, their wounded, their women and children? If we can cause a distraction there we could throw this camp, and that army down there, into a panic and buy our people victory." 

Rix moved closer so that the two could observe the encampment while being able to speak in quieter voices.  He tugged at his dark goggles absentmindedly.  "Actually, I haven't been here long.  I thought I had seen large forces of movement coming towards the town before they struck and decided that you humans were done for.  Ummm... speaking of which, I hope Danica is alright.  I... umm...  I figured I'd escape to the local kobold tribe, which had been trading with the Dorinthians ever since we came to this place.  And guess what I found... the idiot leader of theirs was negotiating with the orcs to help pillage the place in exchange for giving aid during the attack.  Luckily for us, the orcs figured him for a weakling and killed him and his second right then and there.  I ran into a small tribe both angry and leaderless... and I'm kind of in charge of them right now.  I'm not sure if this is such a good thing, since I got to consider them a pack of fools.  Can you imagine, siding with orcs for quick profit when they had a good thing going with open trade and a settled life?  The humans welcomed them, damn it all!"  Rix spit in confused frustration and Barok wondered how much his time with humans had changed this humanoid's outlook.  He might not have belonged to the human community, but he definitely was no true kobold.

"Anyway, just on the other side of this hill I have a few dozen very angry fellow kobolds with a score to settle.  Some wanted to try hit and run tactics, while others were for trying the ridiculous and near-futile, like rolling large rocks at the orcs as if I had some boulders in a back pocket.  They are desperate for revenge, but I told them to wait and let me check this out in order to find a weak spot and a decent plan.  And now you come with the simple idea of setting the camp on fire... brilliant.  And my kin have the supplies to do it, the rage to help, and the craftiness to get close to that series of supply wagons and tents ringing this camp.  So let's do this, Barok.  We all have our personal reasons to wreck hell this day."

"Hey, we're all fools, or else we wouldn't be here. Now, let's show those savages what a pack of brave fools can do.

"Let's divide your kobolds into two groups, those who have skills in stealth and those who don't. Divide the stealthy group into several groups of three, arm them with the gear they need to set their fires and have them spread out in a ring in the woods around the camp. When they hear the war-cry 'Dul Keyar' from the side of the camp facing the town they should then advance and set fire to the wagons and tents in the rear and to the sides. Then they should retreat and hide. If they then hear the war cry 'Eroll' they should advance again, evade any groups of orcs that may have been sent out to hunt them down, and attack the rear of the camp with hit and run tactics, advancing stealthily and setting new fires until they face serious opposition. Tell them to run if they face bad odds, but to exploit any weakness and confusion to cause maximum damage. If they find any women and children they should use them as hostages, but if that's not possible it's better to kill them than to leave them behind."

"The second group should be held in reserve at this position. If the orcs weaken their defenses to the front in reaction to the threat to their rear this group, under your leadership and with my aid, will then launch a fullscale attack on this sector. If our attack is successful we will press it, and call in the first group to attack again. If our attack encounters impossible odds we will retreat, setting fire to the camp as we go, and scatter into the woods."

"It's risky, but even the success of the first part of the plan may be enough to demoralise our enemies and weaken their attack on the town. A complete success will get us both glory and riches (it damn well better), and perhaps some noble titles as well. Either way, your people and mine will have bound their futures together, and the trade will flow as thick as the orcish blood on our blades."

"Are you with me?"


Barok took two groups of kobolds and placed them on different parts of the hill, both with a dozen humanoids.  Rix headed the other group and split them into three packs of four firestarters while Barok led the other dozen into a spread out group of crossbowmen.  When the scout yelled "Dul-Keyar" he was rewarded with the yipping of angry kobolds and the surprised looks on the orc leaders' faces as the wagons and tents behind them began to catch on flame.  The orcs yelled at each other in the orcish language, and en masse they all drew weapons and raced towards the small humanoids, murder in their eyes.  That's when Barok and his irregular formation sprang forth with his kobolds firing into the backs of several orc leaders before racing back into the woods.

Chaos erupted in the camp, and as the orc leaders were trying to figure out which threat to worry about more, Barok yelled "Eroll" as he retreated, causing the braver kobolds to burst forth again for another go.  A couple were cut down by random orc camp followers, but a handful got through and lit up a few more supplies before fleeing for good into the forest.

The orc chieftain and a four of his right hand men charged towards the direction of Barok's voice and the rogue decided it was time to go.  Yelling to his kobolds to scatter, the scout found that the enraged group of barbarians were quickly gaining on him.  The thief heard the crash of a large orc and the whistle of a blade behind him and tumbled forward in time to avoid being cut into two.  Instead, the side of the tree near his head exploded from the barbarian's sword swing, throwing wood chips into the night air.

As the rogue retreated down the hill and back towards the town, with five barbaric orcs on his heels, he suddenly realized that he was in trouble...

"Ah, bloody hell" Barok cursed as he rolls out of the way of another swing. This wasn't going quite the way he'd planned. "Rix, buddy, a little help here..."  Looking around he found he was on his own and therefore turned deeper into the forest in an attempt to shake off his pursuers and hide, hoping to use the terrain, his smaller bulk and greater dexterity to his advantage.  

****

Dartis, Silas, and Caramip 

The trio watched as the central defenses almost became overrun and realized that their force might be able to harrass them, but not break through.  Caramip suggested going after the leadership and chopping off the enemy army at the head in order to bring this battle to a quicker end.  The three heroes agreed to lead a small contingent of a couple hundred young lads, militia, and old men to seek out and destroy the camp.  The archers were all taken, but fifty women were given spears in the hope that they could deter any force from taking the inlet and civilians within.  It was a gamble, but one that the party was adament about trying.  Besides, Dartis had a general idea about where the enemy camp was after listening to Nikolos' report.

The group did not travel unimpeded, and several skirmishes were won over small bands of orcs that were occupied with looting and setting fire to several houses.  Despite the street to street fighting, the group finally made it through the majority of the town, only to suddenly see several fires springing up in the area that the enemy camp was believed to be located.  Like a beacon, it drew their attention and, from the shouts on that fiery hill, the three could tell that chaos had just broken loose in the orc camp.

The three heroes thought that they saw a man being chased down the large hill by five others, but they could not tell who they were.  It was evident, though, that they intended to kill him as he tumbled away from one of their blades.  He was about two hundred feet away, at the base of the hill.

****

Nikolos, Ventus, and Danica

"Here they come again!"  Radnal yelled out a warning as the orcs came at the interior barricades with strong force and better organization.  It's as if they were being led by barbarians with better experience than the last group, and the heroes noticed that older, more experienced orcs were now appearing in greater frequency.  A few dozen broke through where some of the milita are unable to hold them back.

It was Cal who rushed forward with some of Radnal's town guard under his command and plugged the hole, but the orcs that made it through either snuck into the administrative building where Alexander and Syra were or took the time to attack behind Dorinthian lines.  Cal engaged these also with the help of Ventus and a handful of men.  The Imperial and noble Dorinthian fought hard, but were eventually separated by the brutality of their conflict.  Ventus was able to hold back two orcs at once with his shield, but Cal went down to a large and scarred barbarian.  As the muscular orc was about to drive his axe into the fallen noble, his father, Baron Dorin rushed forward and swung his longbow like a club, splintering it against the barbarian's face and throwing off its aim.  With a roar, the orc attacked once more, mortally wounding the baron with a blow to the chest.  Cal screamed in shock and drove his longsword upwards with two hands as he rose back up, impaling the large orc in the heart with such force that he actually lifted the dying enemy inches off the ground.

With the threat halted for the time being, Nikolos and Cal rushed to the dying baron's side in a futile attempt to save his life.

"Ah, son.  I see why you enjoyed riding so much with the men.  This... this made me feel alive... Still... I would ... would have preferred to... have seen my old garden... than war..."  With that, the mild-mannered baron closed his eyes and died.

A pitiful wail burst forth from Cal's lungs, and the dryad's necklace began to glow around his neck.  The wail was taken up by others, as they noticed their baron had fallen.  Instead of falling to despair, however, rage burned in the eyes of the Dorinthians.  It was all Radnal could do to hold them back from a tactical mistake in the midst of the battle.  As the heroes watched Cal, however, they saw his skin become like bark at the same time that the necklace began to dim.  With his new protective hardened skin the noble picked up his blade and looked as if he is ready to go over the barricades by himself.  It was Ventus who first gained the courage to grab Cal before he did something foolish, magic protection or not.

That's when Nikolos suddenly spotted the fires that now erupted all over the suspected location of the orc camp on a hill to the north.  Absolute chaos had broken out in the enemy encampment and the attackers began to slow down as all wonder what it means.

****

.



Dartis, Barok, Silas and Caramip

Dartis left the militia to continue their march as he took five of the cavalry (leaving five with the militia) and rode quickly to investigate the commotion at the hill.

“Looks like someone got themselves into a loosing game of _‘Kill-the-Carrier’_...” Mentioned Caramip to both Silas and Dartis as she spotted the small man running for his life. “You think you might be able to help even up the odds while Silas and I get everyone in position?” Asked the Gnome to Dartis.

As Barok continued to flee down the hill, tumbling and dodging blades along the way, he used the vegetation and rough terrain to keep just ahead of his pursuers.  Unfortunately, the vegetation began to disappear and the ground became flatter as he reached the base of the hill.  Then he heard the sound of hooves thundering upon the ground.  Coming quickly at Barok was Dartis and five Dorinthian horse archers.  They had bows drawn.  Right behind them were more riders, and some armed militia under the command of Silas and Caramip.  The cavalry had arrived.

As one, Dartis and his five men commenced fire, slaying two of the orcs outright and injuring several others, including the massive older chieftain in the lead.  With a panicked look, the orcs quickly turned and ran, but the cavalry was able to run down two more before a severely wounded chieftain and a lieutenant fled up the hill.  The chieftain blew several notes on a war horn, and the heroes saw the mass of orcs attacking the center of the town begin to withdraw.

The withdrawal became an outright panic as everyone in the town could see the cavalry and militia swarming over the remnants of the camp.  Dartis and his men rode through the fleeing orcs, using up most of their arrows to rain death down.  The yell of Dul-Keyar delivered more chaos.  Barok, Caramip and Silas led an assault that swept the remnants of the camp off the hill, while Rix and a few dozen kobolds leapt upon the injured fallen and murdered helpless orcs with such brutality that even the most stout Dorinthian turned away.  Once the hill was cleared, the Dorinthians rallied together to hit retreating orcs left over in the town, while the kobolds looted the orc camp.  But Barok, Silas, Caramip, and Dartis found in the town center changed everything...

Ventus, Nikolos, and Danica

Nikolos looked around, seeing the dead noble, and shaking his head. Then he looked at the somewhat faltering orc attack, and a frown crossed his normally cheerful face. "Well, nothing like witnessing events from the middle." Then he moved towards the orc that seemed to be giving the most orders, grabbing as many loose Dorinthians as he could manage, trying to get close to the leader chosen.

Danica turned, and it was like her eyes suddenly came into focus for the first time throughout this whole enterprise -- her silent demeanor and blank face are replaced with a small smile, curving up at the corner of her lips, as she began to engage with the chaos that surrounded her. 

She was ready to fight, and she was looking for a target amidst the many lights in the darkness. For Dorninthia. 

A scream from the administrative building reminded everyone that not all the orcs that got through were killed.  Ventus and Cal enter the administrative building that some of the orcs were able to enter in order to protect Syra and the severely injured Alexander.  They were able to slay three of them that stopped to loot the lower floors and found the bodies of several more, fallen near the bodies of butchered men and women who were able to put up somewhat of a weak resistance.  Cursing, the Imperial tightened his grip on his blade as he reached the top floor and saw Alexander standing weakly before five orcs, a couple fresh wounds newly scarring his body.  Amazingly, the half-orc was still standing with blade in hand, and protected a frightened knife-wielding Syra.  The orcs taunted their kin and leered at the noblewoman with sadistic intentions.

Ventus and Cal drew the attention from their prey when Ventus slammed into the closest orc and buried his short blade into the creature's ribs.  Another quick strike to the throat finished the badly wounded orc barbarian off, but not before Ventus got a deep cut in his thigh.  The Imperial was used to such pain, however, and grimly stuck down a second, younger orc warrior.  Cal handled two others, his barskinned flesh deflecting several blows while he hacked up the enemy in rage.  Alexander took advantage of the final orc having turned to face Ventus, and grabbed the creature by the arm and throat.  With a twist, the incredibly strong Alexander tossed the screaming orc through the nearby window, where he landed with a crunch by the feet of Danica.  The sorceress looked surprised, but quickly recovered and moved her weapon to the stunned orc's face and released a bolt, finishing him.  Looking up, she saw Alexander waving from above, a crying Syra holding him tightly.  The half-orc turned to give Ventus a silent nod of thanks, and Cal sighed in satisfaction, glad to see that if his sister found a man to admire it at least be one who would fight to the death for her.

Suddenly, the orcs attacked in one more wave and all able-bodied men moved to solidy the defenses.  Nikolos even saw his servants Redd, Shirte, and Gnaden near him close to the fighting.  The scribe held a spear and yelled to him, in embarrassment, [color]"Sorry, master!  Your books are safe in the basement of the building if it's any consolation."[/color]  Then added with a slight touch of surprising humor, "How goes your research thus far?"

The assault was weaker than the last one, and the Dorinthians were both better prepared and angrier.  The orcs saw that their attacks were failing when a war horn blew once more from the hill to the north.  All turned to see the sight there, and that most of the orc camp was now on fire and that Dorinthian cavalry and militia were swarming over it.  The orcs panicked and fell back, while Radnal found that he could not control the enraged men any longer and Kyle Radnal was unable to hold back the men.  He gave command to Cal who came forth from the administrative building and turned the flight to a rout.  The orcs were still numerically superior, and often stronger, but their disorganized withdrawal allowed packs of Dorinthians to butcher them mercilessly.

The Dorinthians that raided the orc camp came down from the hill, and joined the slaughter.

****

The attack had been stopped, and the swarms of orcs began to flee in all directions.  The seven heroes met up in the center of the town, but the happiness that should come in victory was nowhere to be found.  A couple of hundred Dorinthians were believed to have been killed in the fighting, nearly five percent of the refugee population.  The numbers would have been much higher if not for the efforts of the party.  What is more, Baron Dorin had fallen in battle, giving his life to save his son.  Confusion reigned as the angry Dorinthians questioned who would lead them now?  Cal, Syra, and Dartis were all candidates, but none of them were yet willing to make a declaration and all three seemed to want the position.  Kyle Radnal stayed out of it, and began to create work details to bury the dead, put out fires, and rebuild.  His militia and some of the people spoke aloud that he should lead the Dorinthians, and rumors swelled that he himself was of noble blood.  Cal and Dartis also looked to see what remnants of cavalry could be put together to run down the surviving orcs, but the men were exhausted and the prospects questionable.  

The biggest question, however, was why this happened.  Why had the orcs come back?  And why did it seem that they expected to find elves, not Dorinthians?  And if this was an attack on the elven nation, how fared Saleentra and the Silver Forest?  For a moment, Alexander, Rix, Silas, Danica, and Dartis recalled the prophetic words of the Mad Gnome: 
Saleentra will burn.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 31, 2012)

I am a bad man for failing to update until now:

Barok leaned back against a wall, wiping sooty sweat from his eyes, leaving his face a black-smeared mess. He laughed, a sharp harsh sound, his eyes shining with adrenaline and exhaustion,  "Ha! And I thought orcs were tough, damn useless cowardly rabble. If only all our enemies were that soft we'd build an empire in no time. I guess this settles the elven issue, though. Those long eared limp-wristed sissies hate the piggies with a passion. They wouldn't dare turn against us now." 

He looked at the faces around him, sensing their mood. "Oh, yeah. Due respect to the dead and the grieving, but man, we showed those bastards what it means to be Dorinthians, and Kobolds, and southeners, I guess. "Rix, brother, and you too my liege," he bowed his head to Dartis,  "I owe you both a drink." 

Later Barok took Dartis aside, "I believe the succession issue can be resolved tonight. There may still be a few orcs left, hiding in town just waiting for an opportunity. They would like nothing better than to strike against selected parts of our Dorinthian leadership..." 

"I too owe you a drink for your ingenuity and resoursefulness. Indeed my friend, I would like to put your crafty mind to use as the Spy Master of Dorinthia. Well should I have any say over the matter that is." added Dartis with a grin. "But as to your other concern. Well keep your eyes peeled for any threats to any Dorinthian. There are too few of us as it is. Of course, I'd be most appreciative of any threats you stop my way in particular."  Dartis added with another wink. 

"It would be an honour, sir, and I will keep a look out for any threats coming our way. Both from the outside and our own ranks. The Dorins may not be as chivalrous as you. Take care around them, or take care of them, my offer still stands."

Ventus remained standing as he met with his traveling companions in the center of town.  He swayed a little, and the wound on his leg troubled him, but he yet had the energy to remain on his feet.  His sword had been cleaned and returned to its sheath, spotless, but the rest of him was covered in grime and blood.  He turned to look at Barok, but hadn't the strength left to be irritated by the man's impudence.

"That may be it for one band of orcs, but it certainly makes clear that this refuge is not as safe as one might hope. It seems a wall is in order, if we expect to hold the town against any further attacks."

Silas was relieved that the orc attack was broken.  But when he took command of the camp-site militia he lost track of his father, wife, and son and desperately looked for their faces amongst the survivors in the town square.  And then, to hear that Baron Dorin lied dead...  It was almost more than he could bear.  Looking around he saw that many felt the same but was relieved to see that Kyle Radnal had taken that task in hand and was organizing work parties.

Despite Silas' grief, distraction, and weariness, Ventus' mentioning of a wall snared his attention.  "A wall," he murmured.  Interest piqued, he immediately turned his eye to mentally mapping out the town's layout.  "Now.  How would I..."

A nearby argument concerning who should assume rulership of the Dorinthians snapped him from his musings.  Quietly, he said, "I should have spoken to Baron Dorin before on Lord Kalnian's behalf."  He sighed, weariness once again weighing him down.  _Now, unless this is resolved quickly, things may fall into chaos.  Unless..._

Silas casually made known to Dartis that he would like to speak with him privately.  When they got a chance, he said, "Lord Kalnian, the time may seem inopportune but we are in danger of our people splitting into four factions.  I feel you are most suited to rule but you must press your suit now.  Seek Syra Dorin's hand in marriage; persuade her with co-rulership.  Court the support of Kyle Radnal; I think he'll support you as you've proven yourself a sound commander.  It is true that Cal has some support amongst the cavalry but he has always been ruled by his tempers and has become more erratic of late.  You are the only choice in which Dorinthia survives, unified."

"Silas my old friend, I have always appreciated your advice. I have always sought it out in times of doubt. And I agree with you. But there are more important things to be done right now. What good does it do to unite Dorinthia under one leader to have it decimated? But I will have a discussion with my peers and see what civility we can bring to this process, but I will keep to your advice as best I can. In the meantime we have work to do to tip the scales in our favor. Notably to show the elves that we are allies worth having!"

Silas, afraid his tactless presentation of his worries may have offended Lord Kalnian, was much relieved when Dartis assured him that he is working for Dorinthia's best interest.  "Thank you, Dartis.  As for the elves," Silas began, "I shall think on it."[/sblock]

Dartis next found a quiet moment with the former legionairre. "Ventus, thank you for your stout defense. I hope you can placate some of your demons with your valourous deeds here. In any case, you have my thanks." 

Ventus silently considered Dartis's words for a moment.  He shrugged slightly and looks to the Dorinthian.

"In the end, I am still a soldier, as always.  When battle presents itself, I fight.  Today I fight for your people.  I do not require them to forgive me my past, merely to accept that today I fight beside them.  I think that they have learned that lesson." 

Dartis found Kyle and pulled him aside for a quiet word. "Kyle, the deeds of our fathers mean very little here, in a new land, a new city, a new Dorinthia. What matters here are our deeds here and now. And you have done a great service for our people Kyle. No one can question that. And I want to thank you for it. Without your leadership, the square would have fallen, many of our people would have died. We have many many trials yet to overcome to ensure that Dorinthia survives. And I am glad to know that our people are still served by men of honor, distinction and bravery such as yourself. 

I also want to thank you personally for the use of Swift. He had been a loyal and brave companion to me. And I would ask that I keep him a while longer. My work is not yet done. 

Lastly Kyle, I know that there is a great deal of confusion right now as to the leadership of Dorinthia. I cannot ask you to make a choice as to who to support. I only ask that you support whoever comes to power for the good of our country and our people. I do not hide the fact that I wish to the throne. I do, but only as I seek the best for our people Kyle. And I can only tell you that I do appreciate people for what they have done, not their ancestors. And I know that you have proven yourself more than capable of a leadership position.  Every city needs a Captain of the Guards after all. But this may be premature, first we must ensure that our fledgeling city lives! I may be off again Kyle, shepard our people well"

Kyle looked at Dartis in surprise.  "So now we get to decide who the new baron is?  I shouldn't be stunned that this has come up, since we do need to know who will be making the decisions, but it's still not something I desire to deal with right now.  Still, that's a poor response on my part, so I will tell you honestly how I feel.  First, I have no interest in being a lord, so I am out of the running.  On the other hand, I have faithfully served the old baron, Dren, and I feel that it is my duty to continue to do service for either Syra or Cal should they seek the position.  If they do not, then I will happily continue my work in your name."

Dartis next went to Baron Dorins old quarters and sent off couriers to find Syra and Cal. As they arrived Dartis addressed them both. "My friends, my peers, my fellow nobles. Our people look to us for leadership. My heart aches for you both for the loss of your father. He was dear to me as well. Still though we grieve, we must move on. We shall bury Baron Dorin as best we can. In the meantime we must present a united front. We can either throw our small nation into civil war as we fight amonst ourselves, and I am not even sure which of you has inherited his title. Or we can unite. We are still beset by enemies, orcs, the Tallione, perhaps the elves. We need to show our people we care about them, so they do not despair! Let us set aside  issues of succession for one week, ruling as a triumverate. Out of respect for your father at least."

As Cal left, Dartis called Syra to meet with him privately to talk.  The conversation with Syra didn't go well at all.  First, she had ignored Dartis summons and asked that he speak to her in Baron Dorin's old office.  "Syra, the fact does not escape me, that you are the last lady of noble blood, and I the last gentleman of noble blood not related to you. There are worse things I could think of than to be married to woman as beautiful as you. Please consider a future for us, when you consider the future of our people. A royal wedding would cheer the spirits of our people and ensure the continuity of the throne of Dorinthia. A queen rules with more authority with a king beside her." said Dartis taking Syra’s hand and staring into her eyes.

She smirked grimly at Dartis’ words.  "It is a nice offer, Baron Kalnian."  Just by her choice of words, the noble knew this could be going better, although the elder Lady Huffring looked upon Dartis with approval as she stood by her side.  "But I already have an offer for my hand, and it is with a gentleman I very much approve.  Of course, he is asking me to give up my current occupation and live with him in some forest, but I assure you I will convince him that a courtly life is a better life.  And if he isn't willing to surrender these fancies for his lady, then... perhaps I will give greater thought to your proposal."  Syra escorted Dartis to the door, although Lady Huffring gave him a half-smile that told Dartis where her own preference for Syra lay.

Dartis decided to go see Cal before turning to preparations.  After such, he gathered his fellow heroes together over some food and drink cobbled together. "My friends. I know you are tired, I know you are sore and injured. We have all given much to defend out town. But to know we were not the target gives me fear that our neighbours are in trouble. My plan is to ride forth, we few, for I will not detract from the city's defenses. But for us to ride to the elves and offer what aid we can. It may be symbolic, but I wish to show the elves that Dorinthia is a neigbour and an ally worth having. Additonally I feel it may be the best way to help ensure that the orcs are defeated or driven away from our city. But I have known some of you for longer than others, but I still value all of your efforts, and thus all of your opinions. Is this a wise course? Even if the elves survive the orcs, will they not betray us to the Tallione, unless we show them there are more advanages to keeping us? Please, my friends, let me know your thoughts."

Rix walked up to Barok and interrupted his focus on Dartis’ speech.  "I just wanted to tell you good-bye, one sneak to another.  After spending some more time with my fellow kobolds, and also listening to some of their stranger ideas about this town and looting, I've decided it's time to go.  I'm taking the tribe with me since they see me as their new leader.  Maybe I can teach them a few things out there so that they can live next to humans one day.  It's just not going to happen right now, and it's better to go before there is a misunderstanding... or even an understanding.  I'm off to say bye to Alexander.  If you see Danica, tell her good-bye, too.  I just have trouble trying to explain myself to her.  Oh, and I doubt you'll see Kel, but if you do let him know I thought he was alright, for an elf anyway."

Barok smirked, "All hail the Kobold King. Heh, sometimes I admire the ways of your people. At times it just hurts my teeth being around all this chivalrous sweetness. I love Dorinthians, but they're often too damn Good for their own good. Guess that's why they need people like us, huh.  

"Good luck and all that. Maybe I'll be heading your way one of these days if things don't work out here."

Rix laughed at his comments regarding him as a kobold king, but grew serious as Barok offered to visit.  He seemed to see into Barok, and yet accepted what he sensed, "You, more than almost all others, will be a welcome guest should you journey to us."  With that, he turned and left.

Barok shook his head, smiling as Rix walked away. _He's in love with the Sorceress, with a bloody mammal. Not that I mind her mammary parts, but for him that's just perverse. How the hell did that happen? And how the hell would they get together anyway? Do the parts even fit?_

Barok thought once more on the kobold, surprised by his sincerity. Then he shrugged, smiling a little, and went to loot the battlefield on the hill.

When he searched the bodies he found that the kobolds had also swept through much of the town overnight.  All Barok could find were several copper earrings (and noserings) that he pawned off for 34gp, and a collection of coins: 293cp, 12sp, 3ep, 4gp, and 1pp.

Barok laughed quietly to himself. Bloody Kobolds, heh, at least they've got their priorities straight. What the hell had he been thinking, just leaving the field of battle to talk politics, as if anyone cared about his opinions? The little buggers had earned their share, but left him with nothing but scraps.

He grabbed the stinking corpse he's been searching and heaves the orc over to its back, expertly rummaging about on the bloody mess for anything of value. He kept that up for quite some time, moving from corpse to corpse, slitting a throat or two that he found still alive.

Barok picked his teeth with a piece of bone, leaning back in his chair casually, yet growing more empassioned the longer he spoke.  "And if we go to rescue the elves will they then aid us? Will they take their depleted numbers and throw them against the Empire in our defense? Will they be of use, or will they continue to be a liability? Seems to me we'd be better off if we let them wipe out each others. Then we could finally settle these forests and use their rich soils to rebuild our people, to make new farmlands that could feed our refugees. Then we would have a solid base for retaking our land at a time of our own choosing, when the Empire is weakened or distracted. And then this would be the New Dorinthia that Baron Dorin died defending."

"The Elves... they will always consider this land theirs. They will always resist our settlement of these forests, as they always have in the past. They are as much a threat as the orcs, and if they had their way the forests would once again grow to smother the heart of Dorinthia. I say, let them die, and then deal with the orcs.” 

"Or why not use the orcs to make war against the Empire? They fear us. They should, after this defeat. And they fight for loot and glory. The Empire is rich, decadent, and a far better target for them than our poor nation of warriors. And then, when the orcs are weakened and burdened by loot. Then, let us stab them in the back and make a deal with the Empire, with our blades at their throats, for peace and the return of our country."

Ventus shook his head slowly at Barok's words.

"Do not mistake corruption for decadance, the Empire is mighty.  Recall the most recent war your people held with Tallione.  W. . . They won, your nation was wiped from the map.  I do not know why the invasion of Dorinthia was one of destruction and not conquest as in the past.  However, there must have been SOME purpose.  New Dorinthia exists either because the Empire is unaware of its existence, or because they no longer see it as a threat, or because they have no desire to move to outright war with the Elves.  If it is either of the first two reasons, presenting yourself and trying to bargain with the Empire could lead to disaster.  If it is the third . . . then the securing of an elven allegiance is of paramount importance."

As they sat over the meal and discussed, Nikolos poured himself a small glass of Craecian wine, and sat back, wincing a bit.  He was a scholar after all, not a soldier, and the day's battle and exertions had taken their toll. "I will go with you, of course. With your permission, however, I will leave my staff here in the town. This doesn't seem like a mission for a scholarly entourage, and they may be able to do some good here. As for what the elves will do, even if they are victorious, it will still be a matter of what is more important to them. Do they value your allegiance more or less then they fear the legions of the Empire? That said, if you remain here, and simply defend this small corner of land, and your people, you will be far less valuable to the elves then if you offered direct and effective assistance to them."

Silas listened, eating almost absent-mindedly, as the others spoke.  When Barok finished Silas dropped the bone he just cleaned of meat onto his plate with a clink.  He glanced at Nikolos, "You speak of our 'value' to the elves."  Silas nodded consideringly but then turned his attention to Barok with a scowl.  "And you speak of the elves usefulness to us, the possibility of future conflict, and treacherous acts."  He shook his head and looked like he was making a great effort not to say something else to Barok.  Finally, he continued, "The elves were our allies once, and may be again.  Whatever decision they make in the future is for the future.  Now, now we can stand with them against those who would take from them what has been taken from us.  Does 'value' and 'usefulness' matter?  For practical considerations, it does.  But aiding them is the right thing to do, and for that reason alone, for me, it is enough."  Finished speaking, Silas sat there looking around at the others then grabbed up his mug and took a drink.

"It's not that the Empire is not powerful, but that's not the reason you beat us. Dorinthia fell because of the idiot madman on the throne. With better leadership we'll get better results. And I'm not suggesting we treat with the Empire now. Even if they must know where we are and they must, (There are spells for that stuff right Silas?) there would be no point to negotiate until they are weakened. 

No, what I'm saying is that the Orcs will be more useful to us than the Elves when it comes to fighting the Empire. Because even if the orcs wouldn't mind slaughtering us all they would rather attack a richer foe, if only to fight a war of raids. The elves are too few. And the littles sissies don't like breeding enough to risk the few fighters they have in a war they have no reason fighting, especially after just having fought the orcs."  

"Damn it man! We're talking about the survival of our people. That's the only morality we need. The 'right thing to do' isn't the right thing to do unless it serves that purpose. Did the elves save us from the Empire? No. So why should we save them? Haven't we already done enough, already far more to help them than they have done for us? Haven't our people already died enough fighting the enemies of the Elves?"  

Recognizing that there was a fundamental difference of philosophy between his way of thinking and Barok's that will likely never be reconciled, Silas only quietly said, "Yes, enough of our people have died."

The discussion ended, and as each headed his own way, the clerical scribe pondered the heady night he had enjoyed so far.  Over the last short while, Nikolos had come to like the Dorinthians. They lived in a way, even in the current dark days, which made the Empire, and Craece even more so, seem rather stultified and dead.  A part of him wondered what that meant to his objectivity as a Witness of Adeiros, but it really didn't matter.

Later that night, in the privacy of his tent, he sat over a sheet of paper, with the pen in his own hand. That was a rare thing, most often he dictated to Gnaden, but tonight was different. The pen scratched over the paper, as he wrote:

_To the Chief Witness, Antonicus Scipianus

As always, I remain a humble and devoted servant of Blessed Adeiros, and of the Order. However, things that I have witnessed, here in these northern lands, have brought me to a difficult decision, regarding my mission of Witness.  As you know, Brothers Wilmur and Karros chose to remain with the Legions of the Empire, and I trust that their missions go well. Now, though, I must respectfully submit my Journal of Mission, and ask that it be placed into review by the Library Commitee. This missive will be included, with my notes and observations, along with the Journal.

Which brings me to the decision I mentioned. At this time, I formally sever myself from my Mission of Witness. My actions henceforth are my own, and bear no Seal of Mission from the Holy Church, nor are they condoned or authorized by any save my own conscience. Any blame or repercussions from my actions are mine alone.

Well, that certainly sounds ominous, doesn't it your Grace?  In any case, I pray that your family does well, and that your grand-daughter's wedding was a great success. Remember me to our friends at the Great Library.

Yours in Service to the Seeking Eye,

Nikolos Viridikos
Journeyman Priest of the Order of Witnesses_

Finishing the short letter, he dated and sealed it, and called in Gnaden. "Place this with the journals, please. We'll send the whole lot south when opportunity presents itself. While I am gone, you will write all of our various notes into the Journal of Mission, and do try to make the narrative flow, if you can."

Silas and Ventus had mentioned to Cal and Kyle that building a wall around the town might be a good idea.  The morning after Dartis’ speech, Cal volunteered the two to lead the project since the militia were still helping to clear the debris and bodies while the cavalry patrolled the area and killed straggling orcs.  With five men Silas and Ventus surveyed the land and realized that wooden pallisades were the best route to go for now.  The five town guards Kyle sent with them were a rough sort, but among his better educated since it was obvious they could do simple math and read.  With parchment and ink to write with, they awaited instructions on the kind of defenses to be want built.  The town stretched for about a mile diameter in all directions.  Because it was set to grow from the swelling amount of refugees, the town would probably be expanded to double its current diameter.  There were hills to the north and west covered with woods and shrubbery, while to the east there was light forest, and to the south a difficult to cross winding creek.  Farmland would have to be tilled outside the walls as there would not be enough wood for the defenses to encircle the harvests.  There would probably be a couple hundred men available to help build the defenses, at most.  Other men were trying to build new structures and continue farming for the town.

Ventus stood himself on a hilltop, looking down over the town, trying to best visualize the defenses that he thought would be needed.  More refugees, more buildings, more to protect, and more to lose.  His own expertise was far more in dirt and temporary field fortifications, but he had seiged and stood atop enough walls to have some idea of what was needed.  A simple soldier at heart, he had no qualms seeking the advice of the men sent with him, bouncing ideas of them and getting their opionions on the defensive capabilities of the Dorinthians.

"Without more information regarding this attack, I fear we must act as if the town is at war with unknown agressors.  Larger scale fortifications will be a long term goal, but for now, a defensible position is the most pressing need.  Even as it is, the town is too disperse to be encompassed quickly, and another attack could come long before a larger wall could be completed.  I recommend a small scale inner wall around the center of the town, containing most of the vital functions.  In the event of another attack, civilians will retreat within the walls.  Once the inner pallisade is complete, a second, more extensive wall can be planned."

Scratching a quick schematic into the dirt at his feet, Ventus attempted to plan a wall for construction, well within the current town borders.  It contained as much of the town operations as possible, central command, water sources, and food storage.  He attempted to incorporate heavy stone construction buildings as part of the wall.  He pointed out that the walls themselves should be simple vertical wooden poles, with archery platforms to capitalize on the strengths of the Dorinthian defenders.

In his report to Cal he also recommends a sentry position hidden in the hills to the northwest, to attempt warning in the event of more attacks.

Ventus left open to debate the size of the second phase walls.  The town may grow and require larger construction, but he was not sure if sufficient troops currently existed to defend such a large scale fortification.

Cal happily accepts Ventus’ proposal, and was astonished by his grasp of the situation and realistic goals he had set forth.  He promised to get men started right away.

Silas lent Ventus what knowledge he had about fortifications.  It was mostly academic, learned at the feet of his father and his mentor among the Caernite scholars, but some of it was learned first hand facing the Tallione forces.  "Ventus, I will aid you in whatever ways you require.  Just say the word.  And, I know it will be some time in the future before we are ready to build with stone, but my father is a master stonemason.  I am sure that his expertise could be put to good use."

Hector the Incredible found Silas after his final notes were completed on the proposed defenses.  Hector looked nervous and ashamed as he said, "Hello, Silas.  I know I haven't been the most supportive of your work in the town, since it wasn't easy having another wizard around.  Still, I'm having a hard time dealing with the fact that I was holed up in my home while you were using your magic to really make a difference.  A lot of people are actually talking about it, and I've lost the confidence that I once had with my apprentices.  I can't live like this competition, and it's not like you are going away never to come back.  I was hoping that with your experience, maybe you could teach me some things.  Maybe a few spells you might know or maybe some moves in case it comes to a fight.  I need to do something to get my confidence back," the wizard said, his eyes downcast.

Grasping the dejected man by the arms Silas said, "Hector, my friend.  Look at me.  There is no need for us to ever compete.  The people of Dorinthia have need of us both.  And in truth, you have talents of magic that I can never match.  Speaking of which, I have come across a gnomish book of magic with many spells in it that I have been unable master.  I have no doubt, however, that you will easily learn them.  Come, let's go take a look at the book."  Silas took Hector and showed him Astraughlay's spell book, full of illusionist spells nearly useless to Silas, and let him copy from it.  Leaving him there at work, Silas headed off to Cal's meeting.

Hector seemed surprised by Silas’ generosity, and carefully held the spellbook with appreciative and shaky hands.  The amount of knowledge inside was impressive and valuable. "Thank you," he said as Silas departed.

Kyle Radnal eventually found Danica and gave a broad smile, "Danica, look at you.  It hasn't been that long since you last left and you came back with the confidence of a woman."  He said the last part with a hint of sadness, and the sorceress realized that Kyle looked at her as a daughter he never had time to have.  "Cal wanted me to find you for a meeting he wishes to have, but let's chat awhile.  How has your time been?  I've seen that you've become very handy with a crossbow.  What do you think of this Dartis character?  Do you know he approached me earlier asking me if I would support him being our ruler?"

Danica blushed when she met with Radnal once again. His men had taught her so much, but she bit her lip when he mentioned the crossbow, and she smiled. 

"There's something I've been meaning to tell you. This crossbow--I'm proud of it, and I'm proud of what you taught me, you and your men. But I'm a different person now.  A better person.  Someone who I thought I should have been, but never was. Here. Watch."

She placed her crossbow on the ground, and she sat up straight -- the arch of her spine extending, and adding inches to her height.  She flipped her hair back, and it fell down over the mended blue blouse she had bought, and she whispered, "Ka-pow..."

Sparks flew from the fingers of her left hand, rising up like fireworks, and dancing in rainbow shapes, which she sculpted into dancing marionettes of light with her right hand -- pulling an arm, then a leg, so that it looked like a ballerina twirling.

"That's just one of the things I can do. There are others, sir.  I'm good with the crossbow, yeah... but there are some things that I feel I'm becomeing Great at.  things I didn't tell you about, but that I now know I shouldn't have hid.  So I hope you'll forgive me. I owe you so much, and it's you who made me who I am..."

Her voice trailed off a bit.  But then she picks up at the questions about Dartis.

"Lord Dartis has helped me a great deal.  In many ways, he has carried on with what you started for me. He is kind, and a great leader, I guess... He wants to help Dornithia.  And I've been helping him with that, in whatever way I can.  To tell you the truth, your opinion of him matters as much to me, as mine does to you. I hadn;t kown he approached you, but my sense is that he is not working for himself.  He is serving his country.  Or, at least, the memory of it."

She looked him straight in the eye, and then her face exploded with a laugh... "Ka-Pow!"  And then she giggled, and gave Radnall the hug that she thought he had been waiting for since he first saw her again.

Danica was somewhat surprised to see that Kyle doesn't seem shocked at her revelation, instead he hugged her back before taking another good look at her.  "I know a thing or two about secrets, and I guessed yours a long while back.  Some of the boys might have been fooled, but I've seen too much.  I'm glad you finally felt comfortable enough to tell me, and I want you to know that I'm always here for you, sorcery or not."

Caramip was playing with some children, when she heard another small voice behind her, with a sardonic, adult tone.  "So this is what a gnome from the east is like, eh?"

She turned to see Phly Loughphray behind her, a gnomish noble and ambassador to the Dorinthians.  Caramip heard that he was away from the main defenses during the fighting and saved himself, some other gnomish delegates, and a number of Dorinthians by using the illusions that he was known to be an expert with.

He continued.  "Cal wanted to have you see him when you get the first opportunity, but I thought I would come by and have a chat first.  Tell me, what is it like to work so close with humans as you do?  I heard your lands were taken over by the Imperials, but now you seem to have a working relationship with them.  If I tread on soft tunnel earth, please let me know."

She gave the elder a warm smile as she pulled herself away from the children and sent them off to play another game. She watched the children run off safely through the streets of the besieged town before returning her attention to elder. With a pleasing tone and still with a smile she said, “More or less.”

”Gnomes were not the only ones to call a lot of those villages home.” She said as she politely waved off the elder’s tender footing. “In those villages,” she continued. “Many of us shared neighbors not only with our race but with Humans, Half-Elves, Halflings and dwarves.” As the conversation grew she finished collecting her things and then began to walk.“  Or should I say we used too.” She said before going silent. As eyes drifted down a nearby alley way her smile slowly faded away. Quickly she turned her attention away from the alley way is if it some horrible beast hiding in it and looked back towards the Elder. Instantly her smile returned and she continued her tale. “My family where town-historians and during the times before the invasion it was I, the oldest in my family, who inherited the family business.” She gave a small laugh as her mind continued to drift back in time to that of her family. “Back then, my younger brothers and sisters always did seem to have easier than I.”

Heron Silvertongue, the main priest of the Dorinthians pulled Nikolos to the side when he could finally get him alone.  "I meant to speak with you earlier, Nikolos, one priest to another.  I wasn't sure what to think about your arrival, but now that I hear that you saved a number of my fellow countrymen I want to help you.  I have heard that you have several men that need a room and board until your return.  I can help you with that, except I need a favor in return.  Our healing magics are not enough for the amount of wounded that we have, and I was hoping that you can lend a hand.  A lot of what we are dealing with at this point are the mortally wounded, and all we can do for them at this point is ease their suffering before their final moments.  I know I'm pressuring you, and I apologize since I don't know you too well.  Still, we can truly use the help.  Cal is hoping you can go see him right now, but if you are willing to render aid please stop by the temple later."

Nikolos looked a little surprised, since he'd been healing to the best of his abilities since the first moment he'd actually met the Dorinthians.  Still, he smiled and nodded. "Your assistance with housing my staff is most appreciated. Please don't hesitate to put them to work, in my absence. Gnaden is a gifted scribe, and is also versed in the mundane arts of healing. Liza, his wife, is a good cook. Redd and Shirte are good in a fight, should another arise, and they also have strong backs for labor, should it be needed. As for the assistance with healing, I'll be right over, as soon as I've seen Cal Dorin."

The members of the party eventually went to see Cal in a building he had set-up for his cavalry units.  As the rest of the party trickled in he offered seats at a large table and some adequate wine.  Once everyone was ready, he skipped formalities and headed straight to the point.

*"I started my day trying to prepare for your proposed trip into the elven lands to render support, when suddenly rumors of Baron Dartis Kalnian reached my ears.  Supposedly, my cousin here has aspirations to rule here.  The way I see it, most people want me to take over for my father, or at least expect this to happen.  I myself care little for the title right now.  Two weeks ago I would have taken the title of ruler without hesitation, and would have been willing to fight Lord Kalnian to a duel for it.  But these last few weeks have given me much to think about.  Kyle Radnal doesn't want the position as he renounced his royal title a long time ago, but still he and I have grown to understand each other more of late and I feel he might support me.  Syra, though, has been ruling in all but name for some time now, and it will not be easy to make her relinguish her claim.  She also has Alexander's support and love, and is trying to convince the poor man to court her and marry into nobility.  Lord Kalnian may not be as established in this town, but he has shown his worth to enough people and I also sense that he has the influential support of six other heroes who happen to be sitting at this table,"* Cal said pointedly while searching faces.

Barok listened, keeping his snide remarks to himself.  

At the cavalry barn, as Cal Dorin had his say, Nikolos simply listened, sipping his wine.  So far as he was concerned, this was a matter for Dorinthians, not a Craecian priest far from home.  He liked Dartis, and thought he'd make a good ruler, but there seemed much else for him to be doing, just at this time.  Finally, though, he did speak. "I will support Dartis in whatever course he chooses to take. I know him to be a good leader.  As are you, Cal Dorin. So far as who should rule your people, if things cannot be decided, perhaps a ruling council might be a way to pool your diverse talents, for the betterment of your remaining kingdom."

With the arrival of Cal, Ventus sat back to listen to the discussion.  He remained silent on the subject of leadership.  His own views might not be accorded much weight. . . or indeed they could be viewed as a mark against a leader.  After all, Ventus’ last move in Dorinthian politics was the toppling of a king.  Regardless he had no position to espouse in any event.  Dartis seemed capable enough, but he had no measure by which to base an opinion of Syra.  Perhaps though, Dartis' greatest flaw was his penchant for adventure.  To ride off to the rescue of the elves.  Noble, heroic, important.  It could be all those things, qualities of a great leader, but not of a civic planner.  The town needed heroes, but it would also need someone to shape it and hold it together.  Who would do that with Dartis gone?

Arriving somewhat late to Cal's meeting, Silas shuffled in and got seated just in time to hear the nobleman's pronouncements.  Suprised that matters had come to a head so quickly he hesitated, wine glass held almost to his lips, before he took a fortifying sip and set the glass down.  _Oh, it's my fault!_  Wanting to speak, still he hesitated, afraid of making matters worse.

Dartis looked at Cal for a moment, then erupted, "By the Rider Cal! You're baron, not Syra. Alexander is my commrade and friend. If he is happy I wish him the best. But I know he cannot be happy within the bounds of a city. And I have reservations about whether his presence as a ruler would split our people."

Dartis walked up and takes Cal by the shoulders "Cal, we are family, bound by the blood of Berl Dorin. I would never fight you for the throne. I know that we both have the best interests of our people at heart. We both see support among the people for each of us. We have both worked hard to rally our remaining people. And damnit yes I believe I could rule as well as you. But would not a cagy politician seek to stay here and consolidate his power? And what do I seek Cal? I seek more aid for our people, more security by leaving. By seeing aid outside the city.

Not for one moment did I regret seeing you released from the grasp of the dryad Cal. Even though it meant another rival, another challenger, all that was in my heart was gladness to have found another Dorinthian, and all the better my cousin.I could have left you in her clutches Cal. But would I have been worthy then? Could I have called myself a Dorinthian?

Cal, too much needs to be done to worry about succession. We must build better defenses. We must build a wall, we must secure allies outside of this city. We must put our people first. I say we form a council of nobles and rule as a group. But if not, and I doubt Syra will agree, then I must still do what I can for our people Cal. I cannot stay here and play politics with a girl still dreaming of a fairy tale. 

There is still too much to be done, you know this in your heart. What matter who is king if they rule over a graveyard? I will do what I need to for our people, just as I know you will. And I will not see our people divided, by anything or anyone.

I am going, alone if needed, to Saleentra. Do what you will here, I would listen to Ventus and build a wall. But remember Cal you are Baron, do not let anyone take from you what your father gave you. 

Long live Dorinthia, Long live Berl Dorin and long live the Rider, may he return in these dark days again."  

Dartis embraced his cousin and sat again with his companions.

Barok choked on something and coughed violently for a few moments. _Damn it, there goes my future fief, my wealth, my title, my power and respect. Damn it man, damn your bloody honour. _

Cal chuckled, but looked tired for a moment as he looked away from Dartis.  *"Yes, you're right.  Right and wrong, but more right.  You've been a good man, and I know you have no wish to duel or fight with myself or my sister.  However, we are still Dorinthians and we still burn with want and fight for our dreams.  Deny it as you like, Dartis, but should you truly not want such a responsibility... should your blood not boil with passion for what may be yours, then you are no son of Dorin.  You are right that Alexander does not desire to sit as a lord, and yet my sister wants both him and a title.  She will have to choose.  For now, let us forget politics.  It is a tasteless affair, and I much prefer war.  In politics, unlike in combat, you never have allies. Just tools to be manipulated. 

I think that I understand Kyle Radnal now and why he turned away from his title and land.  It was the political machinations that drove him to renounce his claim once the king demanded he disown his traitorous father.  Instead, he broke the sword he was to swear on oath upon and walked away, something I never understood until losing my own father.  The man was lucky not to have been condemned and put to death."**

Cal took another bottle of wine, poured himself another glass, then passed it around to the rest of the party.  He sipped his drink and stared into his glass before continuing.  "Let us turn to more pleasant things and leave the domestic policies to my sister.  Such as taking revenge upon the orcs.  Using Ventus' plans and some of Silas' suggestions, I'm content in using my men and that of Radnal's to fortify the area and try to make repairs.  You've discussed a mission to the elven lands in order to render support, and both Syra and I believe this to be an important piece of our defense.  We do not need a hostile elven nation to our northern border.  If you wish to go, I will be able to provide supplies for you."


-----

Silas sighed.  Cal...Baron Dorin...shirking responsibility, Syra indulging herself in foolishness, and our hope for true leadership driven away.  Speaking up, Silas said, "I would accompany Lord Kalnian on his mission to the elves."

Cal nodded at the decision to go to the elven lands and passed a list of items that he would provide to the group free of charge:

2 Gauntlets
28 Daggers
12 Punch Daggers
9 Light Maces
3 Sickles
35 Clubs
3 Heavy Maces
2 Morningstar
121 Shortspears
138 Longspears
14 Quarterstaffs
104 Spears
250 Crossbow Bolts
6 Light Crossbows
36 Darts
53 Javelins
8 Slings
140 Sling Bullets
22 Throwing Axes
3 Light Hammers
4 Handaxes
3 Light Picks
4 Saps
142 Short Swords
3 Battleaxes
2 Flails
24 Longswords
2 Heavy Picks
4 Rapiers
12 Scimitars
1 Trident
5 Warhammers
4 Glaives
11 Greatclubs
32 Halberds
1 Scythe
145 Longbows
103 Shortbows
1,400 Arrows
1 Bastard Sword
1 Hand Crossbow
113 Sets Padded Armor
245 Sets Leather Armor
15 Set Leather Armor (Small)
32 Sets Studded Leather
15 Set Studded Leather (Small)
3 Sets of Hide Armor
6 Chain Shirts
32 Small Wooden Shields
23 Large Wooden Shields
47 Bucklers
17 Backpacks
232 Bedrolls
23 Coils of Rope (100 ft)
4 Grapples
423 Trail Rations
65 Hard Biscuits
66 Water Flasks
112 Torches
26 Lanterns
12 Tinderboxes
87 Flasks of Oil
6 Tanglefoot Bags
110 Large Sacks
55 Small Sacks
6 Mirrors
23 Bottle of Ink
78 Pieces of Vellum (paper)
2 Sets of Thieves' Kits

Further, the halfling merchants were selling many items for their pre-war costs.

True to his word, Nikolos excused himself once the decision seems substantively made, and returned to helping heal the victims of the fighting. He kept magic for the truly serious cases, mainly relying on his mundane healing talents, and those of Gnaden.

Silas accepted little from the stores that Cal offered: only a few bolts to replace those he used and some travel rations.  Then he went to prepare for departure so that he would be ready to go whenever the time came and (again) say good-bye to his family.

Silas also went to see Hector before he left.  "Hector, my friend, I am again being sent out to lend aid to our allies.  I would much rather stay here with my family, but..."  He shrugged.  "Anyway, I would leave the gnomish spellbook with you for safekeeping and so that you can study it.  And I have been thinking.  If you wish to repair your reputation you might offer your services to the Baron.  A man in his position needs the support of men such as us."  Clasping Hector's hand firmly, Silas ended with, "Farewell."



Later Barok returned to town, washing off some of the stink in the brook and grabbed himself some equipment from the town supplies before appearing, a bit grimly, when the heroes were about to depart.  He grabbed the following:

1 Rapier
1 Shortbow
40 Arrows
1 Backpack
1 Coils of Rope (100 ft)
10 Trail Rations
1 Water Flasks
2 Torches
1 Lanterns
1 Tinderboxes
20 Flasks of Oil
6 Tanglefoot Bags
and some Healing potions.

He also bought three potions of Invisibility from Hector at 300 gps a piece and two oils of Magic Weapon for 50gps a piece.  Barok left his light crossbow and bolts in the town warehouse.

Ventus wandered the town for a few moments, mentally saying a goodbye to the place that had actually become his home for a short while there. He touched base with the wall builders, leaving them with as much advice as he could, but trusting them to oversee the construction while he traveled with Dartis.

He looked over the equipment available with the eye of one used to traveling as lightly as possible. So much stuff, but not useful for anything but weighing down a man in a fight. He gathered up some of the rations to sustain himself on his travels, but left the rest for the townfolk.

The seven heroes left New Dorinth and headed north on riding horses.  All brought enough food and water for the trip, although Barok's saddlebags practically bulged with supplies while Nikolos carried along several books on elves and a couple of blank journals where he could record his findings.

The group was only two days out when they meet the first elven patrol.  The patrol did not take the intrusion into their lands kindly, even when Dartis claimed that the group had come to help.  Tensions were high until Kel was mentioned, and the elves begrudgingly allowed the party to continue, though under guard.

As they spent the next days travelling through the elven lands, the party could see reasons for the anger towards outsiders.  Most of the outer elven settlements had been almost completely destroyed, and ravens were a common sight among burnt out wooded homes.  It seemed that the elven dead were put to rest, although bloated orc bodies still baked in the sun.  As the party got closer to Saleentra the damage seemed to be lighter, indicating that the orcs found stronger resistance as they grew closer to the capitol.

Barok started the journey with a hangover, and his mood became even fouler when faced with the elven hostility. Reading the signs the war had left behind, his mind turned towards casualty figures and elven birth-rates, and he grumbled to himself about the follies of joining the losing side.

The elven escorts ran into some of Saleentra's guards, and there was a lengthy discussion on whether or not to allow the heroes to see the elven capitol or to make them wait outside.  Orders came from Councilman Kel to let you through... it looks like the old friend had gone far in a short amount of time.  

And that's when the party saw it...Saleentra, the center of the Silver Forest.  Despite scorch marks on some of the structures and armed elves constantly on the move, the city was still splendid.  Towers made of white marble and boasting intricate designs inlaid with silver-painted metal rose up through the canopy of trees.  In the center of the town lay several great oaks that dwarfed all others that they had seen, and it was in these that many elves had built small cottages and bridges made of rope and wood.

Barok's eyes widened at the sight of all that wealth, and a grin split his face both in greed and admiration of the beautiful scenery. "Those little buggers sure know how to make things look pretty." he said to no one in particular.

Danica had been quiet for much of the journey. She had taken a case of crossbow bolts from the supplies that had been offered, and was reaching for a pair of the tanglefoot bags when Barok had taken the lot. She was still learning about her new companions--no doubt she appeared aloof, or perhaps reserved, but that was fine. They seemed more than capable, if somewhat rough at the edges.  The thought made her giggle: compared to the nobles the group had seen, and compared to the elves they were about to visit, no doubt she too would appear rough.  Shouldn't judge. 

But her visit with Radnall had been satisfying -- it was clear she could never go back to the relationship tey had once enjoyed, but that too is part of growing up. He was proud of her.  Now she could become worthy of that pride.

And so as they travelled, Danica listened to the stories around the campfire, and laughed and drank alongside them, but did not socialize much during the day, preferring simply to walk, and to listen to the forest and enjoy the journey. In the evenings, her straight back and long neck holding her head high, she remained slightly removed from the others, sitting on an old stump, and learning about her companions through observation.

The sight of Saleentra, of course, made her gasp audibly. Its beauty and the surprise of seeing it emerge through the confiers they had been passing brought a smile to Danica's face that lasted most of the afternoon.

Saleentra had indeed been an eye-opener.  Nikolos, in his travels, had seen some of the grandest sights human civilization had to offer. The great cities of Craece, and the Empire, and the ancient cities of the south.  Saleentra wasn't as large as some of them, but it had a beauty all it's own. 

Dartis didn't have time to be distracted by the sights of Saleera.  While it was good to see Kel again, he was here on business, and the Dorinthians couldn't afford for him to be agog at the sights.

The party was made guests of the elves, although from the sharp looks that they received they were unwelcome guests.  Kel appeared with a large smile, but a face lined with stress and strain.  He allowed the heroes to stay at his councilman's quarters, an elegant cottage but one that was cramped with the adventurers and their gear.  Still, it was likely safer with Kel, given the mood of the city.

Kel told the party that the orcs attacked on all fronts at about the same time that New Dorinth was assaulted.  The elves suffered badly, completely losing most of the settlements on their western borders and taking extensive damage elsewhere.  There were four factions in the council now: the religious party that was pro-Dorinthian or at least willing to help the Dorinthians during their plight, a neutrality party that Kel was once a part, a pro-Imperial party that sided with the Empire's demands for surrendering the Dorinthian refugees, and the militants that were led by influential wizards and sorcerers and demanded that the elven nation's power be used to enforce their will on their neighbors before their nation was destroyed by external forces.  Currently, Kel had joined the pro-Dorinthian party called the “Sol Party” in Common lingua, despite the fact that he worshipped a different god.  He was made a council member due to his past experience working with humans and his recent reputation for heroism.  Silas Generwine had also left the neutrality party and had joined The Warhawks.  He was far from alone.  The Sol and neutrality parties had lost much of their influence and the elven council was now made up of mostly pro-Imperials under House Dran and The Warhawks.

The heroes were invited to be witnesses under the next Elven Council meeting, and were provided elven clothing to make themselves fit in.  The council was set up inside a white, marble building at the top of the Great Tree of Life.  The chairs formed a circle around a purple crystal that pulsed as if alive.  Seated underneath the crystal, was an elf who delegated whose turn it was to talk, and this moderator was known as the Voice.

The heroes were unsure of why they were asked to attend, however.  Kel translated much of the proceedings, and Caramip did the same when Kel went up to speak.  There was a lot of finger-pointing in the party’s direction, and the council discussed whether or not to seek an alliance with the Imperials by turning over the Dorinthians or instead to ready the elven nation for war on all fronts.  Curiously, though the Warhawks had no love for the Dorinthians, their stance was that New Dorinth should be left alone, as well as the dwarven and gnomish kingdoms, since they don't pose the threat that the Imperials and orcs do.  The party wondered what their fate would be if the Warhawks were able to eliminate the others and have more time to concentrate on New Dorinth.  

Barok barely choked his laughter, As if the elves were in any position to attack anyone right now, or within the next four hundred years or so until they have replenished their losses in this war... Deluded fools.

Barok paid little attention to the debate as his eyes wander between some of the more attractive females in the assembly. As some of them notice and return his gaze with their haughty stares he soon loses interest and grows bored. Occasionally overhearing the discussion he still can't help but to think that it would be best for Dorinthia if the orcs and the elves were allowed to kill each others off. Though it would be a waste of some of that pretty flesh.

For a brief shining moment, Nikolos had thought that the fabled elves might be somehow above the usual concerns of the mundane. Then they'd gone to the council meeting, and he'd realized differently.  He'd watched and listened with growing amusement, as the meeting had gone on. They sounded just like every council and senate he'd ever encountered.

Kel gave a well-spoken speech on the importance of allies and the aid that other nations, such as the remnants of Dorinthia could give to the Silver Forest during this time of crisis.  His speech was met with unsurprising shouts of hostility, but the heroes noted a smattering of applause.  Kel had his supporters, and it was perhaps wise of the Sol Party to make him a councilman.

The council was a bit disappointing, but also informative. The shifting alliances within the elven kingdom presented an opportunity for Dorinthia's survival. Some good may yet come from the orc attack.

No questions were asked of the party, and the heroes felt even more isolated as the debate wore out the day.  Finally, it was over and Kel sent an assistant to bring the party back to his quarters while he went to a private meeting.  After an hour, he returned, this time with one of the heads of the Warhawks!  This was the very mage who spoke while seated at the central crystal.

"Gentlemen and lady, this is Councilman Varel, the new Council Voice," Kel said as a way of introduction.

"Evening.  You have journeyed long I have heard, so I will not waste your time," the councilman stated.  He lacked the natural haughtiness of many other elves the heroes had met.  In fact, the elf seemed positively indifferent.  There was a coldness in his voice that spoke of a man who trusted only in knowledge and logic.  In a way, it was more unsettling.  "Kel has convinced me that it would be better to have allies at this juncture, in order to put the fight out of the orc nation.  They are currently led by a new orc chieftain named Zugash in their capitol by Ice Mountain.  We lack the forces to invade their land, so I propose making two strikes.  A group of elves led by Silas Generwine will sail along the coast, then come in through the few still unfrozen rivers leading into the orcish lands.  There, they will conduct raids upon their food stores and leadership.  Their operation may last a few months.  Your mission would be quicker.  We need to cripple the orcish ability to respond to the threats on their interior, so I am looking for a group to strike at either the orc chieftain or his capitol.  If you decide to go after the chieftain, I am sure you know the risks you are taking since you would be entering a hostile land, and then try to enter a hostile orcish city, get through the guards, and eliminate the target.  On the other hand, I have what may be a simpler solution.  I have in my possession a certain book that talks about the Mountain Lord, a being of great destruction that sleeps inside Ice Mountain.  His sleep is guarded by a lost temple and several guardians that reside there.  Finally, there is a great seal that must be opened at the final portion of this ancient temple.  And I have found that key.  Take it, if you will, and awaken this Lord of the Mountain.  Should you do so, the orc tribes will have to deal with chaos inside their own land and my strike force should have a greater chance of success.  If we succeed, both your new home and the Silver Forest will be able to crush the orcish threat for another human generation."

Barok answered first.  "Ah, and then we'd just sing a little lullaby and make the big bad monster go back to sleep? Or maybe it only likes orcish meat? Maybe it will even be grateful to us for freeing it and make all our wishes come true? Or, is there a possibility that we'd be unleashing something that was imprisoned for a very good reason? And if we let it loose we'll have far worse things to worry about than a few cowardly little orcs?"

"No, I like the first plan better. Of course, decapitating the orcish nation is dangerous work. Our Lord would probably dislike me asking for some compensation for our troubles, but maybe you could send along some of those fabled elven archmages to make our work a little easier?"

Danica’s pupils were wide.  She was no tactician, but it was clear even to her that The Voice might not be either.  The choice of missions he offered seemed unexpected, and she was surprised when Barok gave voice to the sentiments she had instantly felt on hearing the offer. Barok had chosen different words, of course, but it was clear to Danica that Barok's perspective on the matter echoed her own. "Hmmm." The noise was really only to herself, and she had not meant to attract Varel's attention with it.  But nevertheless, there he was, looking at her.

"I'm no strategist..."  she began apologetically, "but I suspect Barok is correct -- a direct approach on the orc chief offers us fewer variables.  But perhaps youcuold explain the key to us in any case... Do you know what the Lord of the Mountain even is?" She hadn't ment the last question to sound indignant. If they knew what the creature was, even what sort of creature it was, and if they knew the nature of the key that guards it... well, thatknowledge too could prove useful.

The meeting after with Varel didn't make Nikolos any more impressed. Assassinating an orc leader, or unleashing some dread monster on the orcs.  Neither sounded very promising to him. He listened to Barok, and Danica, then said, quietly, "It seems to me that unleashing this monster might have some benefits. It may take the orcs longer to rid themselves of the monster then for a new leader to take control. However, that is only true if there is some means to return the beast to its sleep once it has fulfilled its purpose, assuming the orcs haven't dealt with it."

Dartis listened to the offer from Varel impassively but intently, as he did to his friends replies.  A pensive look clouded his face as he looked at Ventus, Caramip and most intently at Silas, awaiting any input they may have as he awaited for some clarrification from Varel on the Mountain Lord

"I understand your concerns.  Which is why I'm willing to give you a wand that will allow you use on one another to fly away.  Nothing in the small pieces of lore in our libraries have indicated that this Lord of the Mountain can fly, although we are not fully aware what he or it might be.  We do know that there was once an ancient and great people that used to dominate this land in a time now forgotten.  These people bound this Lord to the center of a mountain and sealed him away underneath a great temple, but supposedly not before it destroyed much of their surroundings.  There are also indications that this person or creature can only expend so much energy before slumbering once again for decades or even centuries.  Either way, it is likely that a tribal group as large as the orcs can either destroy or exhaust it, if it even still exists.  What is important is that it will provide a distraction if it was as destructive as legends suggest.  I understand there are risks with either course.  If you have a better suggestion for a distraction, I am open to listening.  However, I would suggest a quick and significant strike that would get the attention of the orc tribes, but give you an opportunity to escape."

Silas was content to absorb the sights of Saleentra and later listened and took in all the information he could from observing the elves and their councils.  But this mission to Ice Mountain...  A fool's errand, he thought.  He frowned, unable to fully mask his unease.  Feeling the weight of Dartis' gaze, he quirked one brow questioningly and shrugged slightly to indicate his uncertainty.  Finally he cleared his throat quietly and said, "This is a weighty thing you ask.  And the likelihood of success...  I presume you have ancient lore or maps that can lead us to this temple and guide us to this Lord of the Mountain?"

Varel nodded at Silas and says, "Yes, I can provide maps.  They are ancient, although I believe little has changed in the frozen north and the limited scrying that we have done says that some structure is there in the mountainous location indicated."

The enemy of my enemy is my friend. Caramip thought to herself as she listened to the Elven’s plans.  As everyone offered their opinion on what was to be done, she patiently waited for a lull in the conversation before sharing her thoughts on the matter. 
“I am no tactician nor wish to be, however my concerns are for the ones not in this room but for those defending their families and for those yet to be born.” She paused, just for a second as she let her words sink in to those who were listening. “It is plain to see,” She continued, “That both nations, Elven and Dorinthian, will benefit from the success of your plan Senator. Though the real question still remains. If successful, what will become of the relationship between these two nations? Will an alliance of old be reborn such as it was generations ago or is this simply another tale like that of the Great Tearht Downfall?” She paused for a second time before continuing. “Alliances and more importantly friendships are hard work and often require sacrifice on both sides. If both nations are willing to spill blood together should they not be able to live peacefully amongst each other?”

When Caramip asked her questions the elf turned to her, with a slight look of pleasure.  It seemed he has been waiting for this inquiry.  "I am willing to use my considerable political resources so that the Council of the Silver Forest will formally recognize the people of Dorinthia as a sovereign neighbor to the south.  Borders can be negotiated, but because much of this territory on the southern tip of the Silver Forest is currently unoccupied it should not be too difficult to secede a part of the land.  We will maintain neutrality in any conflict between you and the Empire, however.  You will have no reason to fear an invasion from us, but we will not assist you against them.  Trading rights will continue to flow to both groups.  Still, you will be in a perfect location to establish trade with us, the gnomes, and the dwarves.  You will have yourselves a new country... if you can hold it."

Nikolos listened to the elf speak, intently. When the promise was made, he smiled at Caramip. Her ability to get to the heart of a matter was a constant joy to him.  Then he looked at the elf, and spoke again. Senator Varel. Your promise to the Dorinthian people is most generous. My question to you is this: Given what the Empire did to the Dorinthians for simply allowing a halfling rabble to make raids from within their territories into Imperial lands, what reaction do you think the Empire will have to your providing lands, even empty ones, to their most hated foes? And if that reaction is as extreme as I fear it may be, do you have the influence to keep the elves neutral in the face of Tallione ultimatums?"

Dartis had remained silent through the discussions, taking in the various opinions. But Caramip had indeed solicited the key issue here.

Dartis answered Nikolos' question though as he addressed Varel. "It is enough for them to secede the land to us for now Nikolos. A country of our own again is nothing to look twice at, especially in the presence of the giver. Remember that Counselman Varel may indeed have witnessed the founding of Dorinthia by Berl Dorin with his own eyes. We are but a neophyte state to Saleera. A nation that they wish to ensure can survive on its own without their aid. Obviously we did not. Yet Dorinthia remains so long as her people do. For now we are a convienent barrier against the orcs, and a ready market for their goods.

Saleera would wait a thousand years, before deciding that we have matured enough to becomes allies. And yet there remains behind all these discussions the Tallione Empire as Nikolos has raised. Thus far Saleera has maintained neutrality, though not with unanimity nor solidarity. 

Should the Tallione arrive at their doorstep, I have no question that Saleera would be able to resist their advances. The Tallione will press them of course, and even threaten them as they can. But even the Warhawks will see that the Tallione are a plague upon the land and that the Tallione would not be satiated with the paltry remains of Dorinthia. Indeed imagine the Imperial Legions marching upon New Dorinth, burning and destroying. Would their Commanders not cast a greedy eye upon the wonders of Saleera that now lies at their feet? Would the Tallione Commanders be able to resist the treasures of Saleera, even if the Elves of the Silver Wood gave up Dorinthia? I doubt it.

In time, I know that Saleera will come to see the Tallione as they are. And as we shall now unite to fight the common threat of the orcs of the north, it will be inevitable that we must united to face the Imperial threat from the south.  The Hart of Saleera could indeed throw the Dorinthian Hare in the path of the hungry Tallione Bear, but the Great Bear of the south has an inexhaustable appetite.


So Councilman Varel, if you can assure me that your considerable political weight, combinded with our dear friend Kel here, can secure the rights to the southern lands, and that Saleera will not betray the Dorinthia people, lands, or interests to the Tallione empire or their agents, then I believe that we can work to ensure the safety and security of both of our peoples. 

Now I think we should seek to free the Lord of the Mountain. Not the least becasue if we fail to assasinate the orc leader, we shall bring the whole of the orcish nation down upon both our nations, and neither of us can afford that. Should we fail in releasing the Lord of the Mountain, the orcs may be none the wiser. With the counsel that the Lord of the Mountian falls asleep again and will not come to destroy our homes, I think this is our best course. It would be too easy for a sub-chief to rise up out of the chaos and reassert control, even partial, and still remain a threat to us.

Additionally, we have had some good luck with ancient seals haven't we Danica" as he gave the young lady a sly wink.

The negotiations became friendlier, or at least as friendly as the stiff mage could possibly be despite Dartis mispronouncing his nation's name of Saleentra.  Nikolos was able to smooth feathers.  It was a common mistake among foreigners, and easily forgotten.  The journey would take weeks through hostile terrain, so Varel made another promise that Kel and he would be able to have the Council move for Dorinthian recognition before leaving to gather necessary supplies for the band, along with maps.

When he left, Kel was all smiles from a successful negotiation.  "See, my friends?  Thanks to our efforts, your country will live again!"

As she thought about it, something itched in Caramip’s bardic tales about the Lord of the Mountain.  It was supposed to be a being capable of great destruction and able to ruin entire settlements.  It was made to slumber long ago by fantastic magic.

Nikolos couldn't tell about what, but the elven spellcaster wasn't completely truthful about something.  The cleric felt he was honest about Dorinthian recognition, elven neutrality, and the requested mission.  Also, he seemed to dismiss the Tallione Empire as a lack of a threat, however, and Nikolos wondered if the Councilman knew what he is getting into.*


----------

